# what are you happy about today? Part 1



## Just_Jen (Mar 13, 2008)

we always concentrate on the bad stuff of our days sooo i thought i'd do the opposite, what are you happy about right now??


Im happy because i've just booked my festival tickets for wacken open air and now i cant wait WAW!!!!!  IM SO EXCITED! *BOUNCES*
(for those that don't know it's an amazing metal festival in germany!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm glad to know what's going on with me...


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2008)

That I feel a MILLION times better than yesterday.

I had a headache so bad the previous night and back cramps. Add that to dealing with a depression flare-up that has taken me by surprise with it's sadness and melancholy. 

It's quiet at work and i'm drinking chicken noodle soup and eating sour cream and onion rice chips. 

Listening to the ever so lovely Neko Case..


:batting:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 13, 2008)

Tonight I start a week's vacation! Yay!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 13, 2008)

surlysomething - glad youre feeling better!

Dr. Feelgood - oooh you doing anything good for ur vacation time?!  yays


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 13, 2008)

*i am happy for all of you alls happiness today! as for me im happy today but ive been really happy so YAY!!!!!! oh and im hanging out with my friend denise(calaverita) and we are going shopping again..haha!!!! have a great day everyone!!!!*:happy::happy::bounce:


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 13, 2008)

I am happy and excited because I get 2 of my favorite pie this weekend... My mouth waters just thinking about them. I only know 2 people that can make them just like my uncle used to and in 72 hours and I will be able to sit down with a fork and just munch myself into heaven or as close to heaven as I can get!!!


----------



## Tina (Mar 13, 2008)

Got to talk to my mom and dad. I love and miss them so much.

Been working on a website that is fun to work on, and that's always a bonus.

There are delicious smells coming from our kitchen and my husband will be home soon, and that's the best part of my day, because that means it's snuggle time.  :wubu:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm happy because I'm thinking about the future, and going on my transiberian trip, and I saw my dad and he told me what he wants to do when he grows up, and I'm doing really well at work, and I think two girls like me at work, and tomorrow night I'm taking calls for "sport relief" which should be fun as we get free pizza and dvdvdvds all night, and I found a left over Xmas cheque for £30! oh and my brother is doing really well on his trip round thailand and the antipodes, he posted 75 pictures but he's still as white as a snowmans arse, and I told him we're letting his room to an emo


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2008)

I am happy that I am not sick. My wife also has the day off. I'm listening to music through my headphones that I really love! I seem to be more motivated today.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm happy that my angiogram today showed NO blockages and I didn't have to stay in hospital overnight. I am also happy I didn't have to worry my parents about my medical issues, since they, so far, are turning out to be nothing serious.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm happy because I finally managed to get my voicemail sorted on my new phone AND upload 'Eerie Indiana' onto it for boring bus rides- which are never really boring with the sights and sounds of lovely London to look at 

I also had one of those moments where I promised drinks with two different people tonight, and dreaded having to decide who to see, and who to postpone. However, one of them called to postpone first, thus leaving me guilt free and able to rock out to some rockabilly with a very sexy old flame. Managed to get a bus without getting cold and damp in the meantime, and can now settle back with some Irn-Bru :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 13, 2008)

We got our marriage license today. Just 30 more days until I'm officially Mrs. Goofy!! :wubu:

And yes, we took a pic with the woman at City Hall that issued us our license lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

I love that pic of Mr. and Soon-to-be-Mrs. Goofy. 

I'm happy because today for the first time in about 10 days my back is nearly pain-free. Hallelujah.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 13, 2008)

Today was my first day off from class AND work, so it was hella awesome.

I slept until 2pm, I bought season 3 of House :wubu:, and I talked to my best friend for 2 hours (he's moving back!!!! YAY!!)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 13, 2008)

I slept well, and took a good nap.

-I had a great workout at the gym. The sauna time at the end REALLY relaxed me. The endorphins are slowly wearing off, but I'm in a good mood.

-My day overall was very relaxing. 

-I ran 1 1/2 miles yesterday. Usually when I run, I have to do some leg exercises, or my knees will swell, but I'm ok as of now. No pains or anything.

This is a good thread to continue.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 13, 2008)

Today, for the first time since I started them, I could TELL that my new psych meds are doing their job. I felt at peace for the first time in a long time. :happy:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm happy today because I talked to my mom who is in Florida with her girlfriends having a blast and then I talked to my dad who was happy to hear she was having such a good time. I'm happy that they are such happy and great parents.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2008)

I also forgot to mention that this is a very good thread. Love reading it!

Just_Jen, I hope you have a lot of fun at the festival. :bow:

*UPDATE*

I made some kick-ass chocolate chip cookies. I did some cleaning around the apartment. My wife made some fajitas which I need to go make myself a plate of. :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Today, for the first time since I started them, I could TELL that my new psych meds are doing their job. I felt at peace for the first time in a long time. :happy:



I am so happy for you... dealing with family members who have to be psych meds, I know how difficult it is to regulate the medication. I hope this new regimen continues to be an improvement for you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am happy to be able to help take care of my 11 month old niece, Christie. She is such a joy and pleasure, and really brightens up my days. Especially since losing my husband a year ago. My niece Tina (Christie's mom) suffers with schizophrenia and needs help taking care of Christie. So that fills my days. Even though it is hard on me physically, mentally it is a blessing. And I enjoy all her little antics and teasing, and I enjoy teaching her things.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 14, 2008)

I got to talk to My Momma and heard my niece Bella babbalin in the background. She is going to be a talker when she learn to talk completely.

Here is an update picture of her. She is 1yrs old now. I can't believe a year has gone by since she graced are family with her presence. I love that little girl with all of my heart. To see this face everyday on my monitor when I turn it on instantly gets me happy. :wubu::smitten: She is wearing an outfit I had gotten for her too.
In the picture she is digging for My Moms Cell Phone. I am told she does this all the time and sometimes my mom doesn't catch her in time and she messes up her cell phone..LOL..






Happy about seeing my Baby's smiling face when he walked out the door at his work when I picked him up to night. He was giving me kisses faces too on the way over to the car.

Another thing I am happy about is that I backed up perfectly to the storage entrance for Justin to go get out some of our boxes. We have to have them all out by the 27 of this month.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 14, 2008)

Tina said:


> Got to talk to my mom and dad. I love and miss them so much.
> 
> Been working on a website that is fun to work on, and that's always a bonus.
> 
> There are delicious smells coming from our kitchen and my husband will be home soon, and that's the best part of my day, because that means it's snuggle time.  :wubu:


 I am happy you got to talk to your parents Tina!! That is always a wonderful thing. My Convo with my Mom was short but I was happy to hear her voice and My Niece's. Snuggle time is always a good time! 



goofy girl said:


> We got our marriage license today. Just 30 more days until I'm officially Mrs. Goofy!! :wubu:
> 
> And yes, we took a pic with the woman at City Hall that issued us our license lol


Congrats to you Both!  Very Cute picture too!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 14, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> I got to talk to My Momma and heard my niece Bella babbalin in the background. She is going to be a talker when she learn to talk completely.
> 
> Here is an update picture of her. She is 1yrs old now. I can't believe a year has gone by since she graced are family with her presence. I love that little girl with all of my heart. To see this face everyday on my monitor when I turn it on instantly gets me happy. :wubu::smitten: She is wearing an outfit I had gotten for her too.
> In the picture she is digging for My Moms Cell Phone. I am told she does this all the time and sometimes my mom doesn't catch her in time and she messes up her cell phone..LOL..
> ...



awww she is adorable!! 
i have a niece bella too heheh


Today im happy because im going to town with a friend i havent seen in a long time to see the game plan starring the rock (hubba hubba)

Im also happy that i left my curtains open last night so i fell asleep looking at the stars and woke up to gorgeous sunshine


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 14, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> *snip*
> Im also happy that i left my curtains open last night so i fell asleep looking at the stars and woke up to gorgeous sunshine



That's a very good thing :bow:


----------



## Kaz (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive been in a very good mood for the past 4 weeks! Could be bacause i found a certain guy who im very happy with and im in my final stages of accepting me for who i am and i can actually say i love the way i look and im not caring what anyone else things and oooo it's such a big thing for me


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 14, 2008)

The kids from the pre-employment program I have been teaching graduate. GOod feedback from their practicum employers and the funders interested in another and the kids grew so much. Its all good!
Ruth


----------



## Mathias (Mar 14, 2008)

I did much better than I expected on my Search for Meaning Midterm, I got a B on my first major english paper, and I did well on my Psychology quiz. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 14, 2008)

It's Friday!

(and we're listening to RATM at work)

:bounce:


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 14, 2008)

I just finished a Modern Philosophy paper that has been hanging over my head and I am not done with Spinoza and Hobbes for the semester. Reading those 2 are more then enough to bring me down, so just knowing ther're done for a while is more then enough to brighten my mood ^_^


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2008)

My meddlesome boss the charity case is one day closer to meeting the Grim Reaper. Prayer has its rewards.


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2008)

2 exciting things: my box full of awesome jewelry supplies should be arriving today (I have high hopes for my designs)

and

cheeseburger dinner!


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 14, 2008)

All clichés aside, today I am just really happy to be alive and well. 

Seriously.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 14, 2008)

I get to go to Canter's Deli in the Fairfax today! Ok, so the guy I'm going with is a bit of a creep...but whatever, he's giving me a ride!

I can't decide between knishes or pastrami on rye -- think I'll have both! :eat1::eat2:


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Listening to the ever so lovely Neko Case..



South Tacoma Way...makes me weep every time...

Ok, but this is a happy thread --

Carry on!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I get to go to Canter's Deli in the Fairfax today! Ok, so the guy I'm going with is a bit of a creep...but whatever, he's giving me a ride!
> 
> I can't decide between knishes or pastrami on rye -- think I'll have both! :eat1::eat2:




Wow Canters LOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
How about an Eddie Cantor a pastrami & Corned beef. The best of both worlds with a side order of pickles and olives. Damn I'd be happy too. 
Can I live vicariously through you until I get the courage to deal with the traffic on the Strip?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy that it's Friday! Also happy to have not much to do this kid free weekend.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 14, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Wow Canters LOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> How about an Eddie Cantor a pastrami & Corned beef. The best of both worlds with a side order of pickles and olives. Damn I'd be happy too.
> Can I live vicariously through you until I get the courage to deal with the traffic on the Strip?



Oh Mercy -- the pickles!!!!!!!!!! And the lox -- let's _not_ forget the lox!

And then I'm getting drunk next door at the Kibbutz Room (I'd better watch the creep)...

Courage, mon ami! The Eddie Cantor is for sure _most_ worth risking life and limb!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah I always wanted to have a party at the Kibbitz Room, be like hosting my own version of the Algonquin table there. It'd be a million laughs I am quite sure. I could eat anything at Canter's but the Gefilte Fish. I never ate a Gefilte Fish that I liked or remotely could tolerate.


----------



## tink977 (Mar 14, 2008)

First and foremost, I am happy that today is Friday and gosh darn it, Friday is a GOOD DAY! This weekend will be fabulous....St. Patrick's Day parades, Guinnes Beer and fun people!!!!! It will be warm and I get to wear super cute summer clothes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 14, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Ah I always wanted to have a party at the Kibbitz Room, be like hosting my own version of the Algonquin table there. It'd be a million laughs I am quite sure. I could eat anything at Canter's but the Gefilte Fish. I never ate a Gefilte Fish that I liked or remotely could tolerate.



Ooohhhh...gefilte fish...made with carp (the fishier the better!)...must put that on the list for today's gastric orgy!

A meet-up at Canter's/Kibbutz Room is _definitely_ in order (don't know how many Dimmers live near enough by or like corned beef on rye with a side pickled herring...but I'm thinking I might just put out a feeler on "events" board)....

eta: ooh, that's right! It's Saint Patty's today -- St. Patrick's in the Kibbutz Room sounds like the BEST THING EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 14, 2008)

Let me see.

1. Friday. :bounce:
2. Homemade Banana Pudding :eat2::eat2:
3. Get to leave work early






oh and best of all

IRON MAIDEN TONIGHT!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 14, 2008)

I found the Diana Prince shoes for my Wonder Woman doll!! Woooohooo! So, I'm good.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am so happy for you... dealing with family members who have to be psych meds, I know how difficult it is to regulate the medication. I hope this new regimen continues to be an improvement for you.



Thank you SO much! This post made me happy today! :happy:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 14, 2008)

I am so happy because the Christmas gift I gave to hubby is happening this Sunday. I bought him a one hour flight on a vintage WWII Stearman bi-plane. He will be able to do manuevers and tricks. He will also get a cuban cigar and for me, a lovely little video of him in the cockpit while flying.
He has always wanted to fly and we are so excited. Plus the fact that Monday is St. Patrick's Day and our 13th wedding anniversary. He took a day off and we expect to have a fabulous three day weekend.:smitten::wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I am so happy because the Christmas gift I gave to hubby is happening this Sunday. I bought him a one hour flight on a vintage WWII Stearman bi-plane. He will be able to do manuevers and tricks. He will also get a cuban cigar and for me, a lovely little video of him in the cockpit while flying.
> He has always wanted to fly and we are so excited. Plus the fact that Monday is St. Patrick's Day and our 13th wedding anniversary. He took a day off and we expect to have a fabulous three day weekend.:smitten::wubu:




That sounds pretty exciting!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 14, 2008)

1) I'm going for sushi and plum wine later.

2) I feel really good about some stuff that went on last night. I won't see the person for a month, but I feel good about it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2008)

1. My mom is ordering Chilis tonight!  

2. I'm about go for a run.

3. I'm very relaxed after yesterday. Either the sauna really soothed me , or it burned off all the muscle I'm trying to build in recovery today. 

4. I slept very well again.

5. My computer is still working.


----------



## k1009 (Mar 14, 2008)

The bras I ordered are waiting at the store for me. Hurrah, my girlies will have much needed support! I tell you, there is nothing worse than a loose bra, nothing. I wanted to shove a couple of bags of pudding in there.

I'm going to eat ice cream with a friend in a few hours. She's only here for a few days and we decided that it was time to resume our brunch ritual of ice cream breakfasts down at the markets.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 15, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> awww she is adorable!!
> i have a niece bella too heheh


Yes she sure is! She sure does live up to her name.  That's cool we both have a niece named Bella.



DumbAssBunny said:


> I am so happy because the Christmas gift I gave to hubby is happening this Sunday. I bought him a one hour flight on a vintage WWII Stearman bi-plane. He will be able to do manuevers and tricks. He will also get a cuban cigar and for me, a lovely little video of him in the cockpit while flying.
> He has always wanted to fly and we are so excited. Plus the fact that Monday is St. Patrick's Day and our 13th wedding anniversary. He took a day off and we expect to have a fabulous three day weekend.:smitten::wubu:


That sound like a wonderful gift. Happy Anniversary too on Monday! It's nice to see couples married for a long time. Shows you there are people out there that love each other and can make a good thing last. :bow:


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 15, 2008)

im happy that i managed to get through an awful day..that is all :bow:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm happy I survived the last 48 hours without vomiting, and I saw all my old mates and some newer mates and some very new randomers from a mexican party, it all worked out well in the end, but I didnt' get home for a shower till this morning so I'm feeling prety minging at the mo' but good times were had by all and thats all that matters, oh and I'm happy today because there is a high probability that I'm going to watch "tales from earthsea" or stardust for the umpteenth time, although possibly labyrinth as we all ended up in a drunken singsong last night "you remind me of the babe, what babe" anyway I'm also happy for cooking pizza to soak up the toxins left in my system from last night


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm happy because I love my life. I love my job. I love all the activities that my volunteer work has let me get involved in. I love my new neice who is one year old as of this week, who is brining back to the joys of childhood to me. The more I think about my life, the more amazing I find it.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 16, 2008)

I finally started reading Schelling's "System of Transcendental Idealism" I've been meaning to get to it for a while but I finally found some some time to pick it up ^_^. Yea... I know, I'm nerdy in a completely different way


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm happy that I found out a few basic truths about someone before things went too far.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 19, 2008)

im happy because i passed my first practice semester!! YAY


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 19, 2008)

I am happy because its less then a week till payday and Easter is around the corner and I can't stop singing the Peter Cottontail song.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm happy that I sought out counseling for my personal problems before things got to be too much for me to handle. It's a tremendous relief to have someone to talk to and tell you that what you're doing is normal. I wasn't too happy yesterday, but things are slowly looking up.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 19, 2008)

I am happy today because I have finally experienced talking with a nice, smart, and helpful councilor/advisor at my school today, who was both willing AND able to help me figure some things out with my schooling. I've never really met with a lot of advisors, which is part of the reason I'm having difficulty with school, but a lot of the ones I actually met with were either apathetic or borderline incompetent... So yay!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm happy that I'm working today...and am able to indulge my OCDs about some things!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm happy cos I got a new freeview telly box and I found my V for Vendetta dvd which I have been looking for, for aaages, and I have a chocolate biscuit, and because my journey back from work seems to be getting more beautiful each day, well as in the sky, the cloud formations with rays peeking through looks rather delicious


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2008)

This morning, I was at the post office. I was standing in line, chatting with a few people, mostly just the type of things one say when they are ..well...in a line at the post office..lol. I was next up to be waited on and the woman behind the counter told me that she bet I was a nice person to know. That made me happy.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 19, 2008)

Steve and I got our first wedding gifts today!! From my fabulous chat friends Rubes & Mike...sooo exciting! And so sweet - I love my friends :wubu:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 19, 2008)

I am happy that it's HUMP day!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 19, 2008)

My son FINALLY got his second hearing aid after waiting for 6 months to get it replaced after his teacher lost it at school  He's so cute. he told me that he likes having two robot ears since it helps him hear so much better


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2008)

im happy my noob's surgery went well and shes napping soundly right now. ill have to get a pic hehe


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 19, 2008)

*IM HAPPY BECAUSE I AM FINALLY GOING ON VACATION TOMMORROW.....HEADING TO GEORGIA FOR BOUT 6 DAYS...YAY!!!! ILL MISS YOU ALL!!!!:kiss2*:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm happy because my husband came home from his business trip today 'cause I was really missing him.:happy:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 20, 2008)

I was feeling very guilty about not rescuing a very sad looking poodle I fell in love with online from another pound about an hour and a half away a few days ago. It's simply not the right time for us to get another dog. Late last night I posted on craigslist photos and links to a couple really wonderful and highly desirable dogs at another pound, a terrified looking pointer puppy and a Lhasa apso mix. This morning I received an email from a woman thanking me for the post. She said if she hadn't read it, she wouldn't have looked at that pound's site and seen another dog that appealed to her. She phoned, put a hold on it and is headed there today to hopefully adopt her. I posted about the poodle on CL this morning too. I have no idea of the future for any of these dogs (hopefully they have one!), but I do feel happy & hopeful for this one dog from the email.


----------



## Neen (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy that the positive affirmations i've been saying to myself seem to be working on my self esteem! Score!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 21, 2008)

um im happy because today ive been able to sit and do nothing. almost literally.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm happy that spring is here!!

otherwise I have nothing to be happy about


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm happy that my work day is over early. I'm also happy that my new gentleman friend will be here in a few hours.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 21, 2008)

I am happy in knowing the people I hate will die before me


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 21, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I am happy in knowing the people I hate will die before me


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm happy for my sister right now. Our entire family just suprised her with a trip to London for her 21st birthday. :happy: I hope she has fun; she deserves it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 21, 2008)

that I managed to get rid of my _*brutal*_ headache

and I still have two days left of my weekend

and my nephew turns 4 tomorrow! :wubu:


----------



## Bafta1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm happy that I'm not in the UK. Sometimes it hits me that I'm never going back there, and I'm so happy. It's 31 centigrade / 88 fahrenheit here, and the skies are clear. I can never say this to friends or family back in the UK, as they'll think I'm trying to make them jealous, but if I were in London now, it'd be cold, wet and utterly miserable. I hate Britain. (For reasons other than just the weather). So I'm happy today, lying in my bed with the window open, listening to the birds and feeling the heat, knowing that this is my home now.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 22, 2008)

^ sweet 

I'm happy because I didn't have work yesterday and ended going to i-series 33 which is like a big geekathon, wasn't as great as I thought it was going to be but was still entertaining, and I got "thank you for smoking" and "the princess bride" on dvd for a fiver each, and my mums away in cardiff so I have everyone coming over tonight, though from the look of the weather the bbq's off, should be an awesome night all the same


----------



## g-squared (Mar 22, 2008)

i'm happy cuz I just got a date to ball


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

*I am happy cause I hadn't seen my new boyfriend in 2 days, he suprised me and came over last nite (cuz he missed me), and his hugs and kisses were heavenly* :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 22, 2008)

g-squared said:


> i'm happy cuz I just got a date to ball



to A ball? to PLAY ball? I'm confused


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm happy because it's my nephew Max's birthday. I know he won't ever read this but I love him so much and I can't imagine our family without him and I need to get it out of my system. Haha.

He's our world.

Love you little man!

Happy Birthday!







:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 22, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm happy because it's my nephew Max's birthday. I know he won't ever read this but I love him so much and I can't imagine our family without him and I need to get it out of my system. Haha.
> 
> He's our world.
> 
> ...



awwa aint he adorable!!! 


im happy because i havent cried today! i've been on the verge and really weepy but i dont believe ive actually shed a tear. hooray!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

I HAVE 2 CANS I HAVE 2 CANS I HAVE 2 CANS

I know I know....simple minds simple pleasures - thank you TINA!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I HAVE 2 CANS I HAVE 2 CANS I HAVE 2 CANS
> 
> I know I know....simple minds simple pleasures - thank you TINA!!!!! :wubu:



toook me aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages to figure out what you were on about, i thought you meant beer haha i must be such an alchie to think of that first..


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Now that's good Jen....Never thought the non newbies wouldn't know what I was referring to (it's Rep cans, for those who still didn't get it!)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 27, 2008)

1. I worked out yesterday. Feeling good today, and surprisingly no pain yet.

2. I passed my college exit exam today on my first attempt! YAHOOOOOOOO!!!  I just have to pass these three classes, pay a fee, and May 6 is graduation day! OLE!!! 

3. I slept veeeeeeery well today.

4. I'm on SPRING BREAK! But let's be blunt: It's going to be boring. I'll just be at home, schworking out, writing my literature journal, and relaxing.. AWWWWWW YEAHHHH! lol


----------



## Aliena (Mar 27, 2008)

Today after class, I was walking with a classmate/new-friend and as we were talking in front my car I noticed him checking out my boobs. (they were in a low-cut blouse) 

It was so obvious that I almost looked down to see if I had something on my shirt, but refrained. As I got into my car, I just started cracking up, because I realized what he was doing and it tickled me BIG time; I had a nice looking young man checking out my cleavage! 

I ran home to tell my hubby (he knows this guy and we both like him) how I caught this person checkin' me package out. 

I have to say this REALLY fluffed my ego and made my day!


----------



## amber83 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am happy that I had the courage to make a change today


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm happy that I made so much progress at my job today.


----------



## vermillion (Mar 28, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm happy because it's my nephew Max's birthday. I know he won't ever read this but I love him so much and I can't imagine our family without him and I need to get it out of my system. Haha.
> 
> He's our world.
> 
> ...



omg he is so adorable!!!!
i love lil red head pasty skin babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow...i love him too!!!


----------



## vermillion (Mar 28, 2008)

My mom went to a psychic today and was telling me about it afterwards...
She spoke of me a little to the psychic....This is what she told me she said.
"I know my daughter is a good person....and she has had a rough life....will she be successful?"


I am happy my mom thinks I am a good person.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2008)

Today is my sister Danielle's birthday! She along with my other two sisters are in London right now. I know you probably won't see this message but HAAPY 21st BIRTHDAY DANIELLE! I LOVE YOU! :happy::bounce:

-From you're little brother


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 28, 2008)

vermillion said:


> omg he is so adorable!!!!
> i love lil red head pasty skin babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wow...i love him too!!!



Aww..thanks so much. He is a little cutie for sure.
:wubu:


----------



## fearnloathing (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, not a whole lot.

But i am pretty excited that i don't look like a complete tool in the hat i found to wear at work.

And i get to work with my favorite coworker to cook with, which means i don't have to be a freaking babysitter


----------



## mossystate (Mar 28, 2008)

Roomie will be gone all weekend. Now all I need to do is lure an unsuspecting male back to my abode...


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm happy today, because Mike and I have such a good time together, even if it's just staying home. While time as of late is short to be around one another, it's certainly NOT short on quality. 
I'm happy, because he gets me; he really, really, gets me. :wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the cutest puppy in the world and every day she makes me laugh!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm happy about two things today!

1) I'm not outside where it's snowing. Snow in Seattle on March 28th, what the ef'?

...and 2) I'm finally starting school on Monday! Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 28, 2008)

im happy because i got some anti depressants off the doc today, yaay! maybe they'll work


----------



## Shala (Mar 28, 2008)

I am happy because in just a few short hours, I get to be with my guy! Yay!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm happy because Butch has the day off of work and we get to hang out. I'm also happy because tomorrow is my godchild's birthday party and we're going to have the party at a dance in Hartford so I can use the pool and eat cake....


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> We got our marriage license today. Just 30 more days until I'm officially Mrs. Goofy!! :wubu:
> 
> And yes, we took a pic with the woman at City Hall that issued us our license lol



lol...we did too. I had some random lady take a pic of me and Butch, I had to do it, we were so happy that day.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm happy because we're babysitting our sons good friend and they're havnig a wonderful time playing star wars together.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm happy because I'm in Alaska with my best friend


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm happy cause my honey is spending the weekend. :wubu:


----------



## James (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm about to get on a train to go to Paris and hang out with Velvet and David Gouny in Montmartre where Sasha and I will be appearing in a music video... crazy. mad. cool.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2008)

James said:


> I'm about to get on a train to go to Paris and hang out with Velvet and David Gouny in Montmartre where Sasha and I will be appearing in a music video... crazy. mad. cool.




How exciting is that?! I hope you 2 have a fabu time! You'll have to post a link to the finished product; I would love to see our Dim stars in action!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2008)

*I had a closing settlement yesterday and the buyers I represented CRIED out of happiness and gratitude, it makes my job as a Realtor so REWARDING!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had a closing settlement yesterday and the buyers I represented CRIED out of happiness and gratitude, it makes my job as a Realtor so REWARDING!!!!!!!!! *



Congratulations! It's nice when what we do has rewards like this; it makes life sublime! 
View attachment woohoosmily.gif


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

I was away all week at a conference, I get to sleep in my OWN bed with my favorite pillow tonight!!! YAY!


----------



## troubadours (Mar 29, 2008)

chinese food
amelie
good times with friends

(pretty generic, but best time i've had in a while <3)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I was away all week at a conference, I get to sleep in my OWN bed with my favorite pillow tonight!!! YAY!



Welcome back buddy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

^^Thanks, girlfriend, it's been a loooooooooooong week!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 30, 2008)

I posted on the annoying thread that I wouldn't be seeing my honey for 2 weeks...BUT...we're meeting for lunch on Wednesday!!! :happy: *dances all around*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 30, 2008)

That it's nearly over.... thank God.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 31, 2008)

I am happy because my health is very stable at the moment. I am happy because I am going to be moving up to the country for a while.
I am happy because I am speaking with a really nice man ( He is single, yay!) and maybe this will be my year to get married and have a baby. That would be wonderful.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm happy because it is only 6:15 in the morning and I have already gotten the bulk of my work done for the day!


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy that I am on vacation this week!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 31, 2008)

I y that I have made some new friends in the past couple of days.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 31, 2008)

I am happy that I start 12-8 shifts tomorrow, meaning more time for partying, plus my work is happily situated right inbetween all the places in Southampton that I and my associates usually bless with our presence, also I am happy because I can finally see everything coming together for me, its been a while since I was able to fit everything in because I tend to spread myself so fine, but now I can all the events spiraling in on eachother like I have eight roulette tables on the go but I know when they all stop I'll have won, then I can start all over again with a new game.
I am also happy because "skins" is really entertaining me which I wasn't sure it would, but anyway oh and I'm really happy because my hosting a 21st for my mate went really well, just the right amount of people turned up and I got to mix up some of my friendship circles which turned out really well, plus I still have a fridge load of booze which is always nice, and only a single glass got smashed which is a record for moi. 
ciao
"these happy days are yours and mine"


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 31, 2008)

My patient last night said, "We just LOVE you. Can we take a picture with you?" I felt like a rock star.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2008)

That's so sweet Vickie  I have a few nurses that work with my son that i feel like that about


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm happy because i can feel my baby kicking away at my belly button and bladder. It's nice to get reassurance that he's in there.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm happy because I have connected with some WONDERFUL people on this board.

I <3 you guys!!! :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm happy 'cause the lady that's moving into the apartment I was supposed to have cleaned today changed her move-in day to Wednesday. I have all day tomorrow to finish the little that's left to do. :happy:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 31, 2008)

I got the nicest compliment from Vickie today that made me smile.

Also: Having a friend excited about my visit makes me happy. Being accused of being drunk because of discussing eating Vaseline was pretty sweet, too. Good day, all around.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 31, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> My patient last night said, "We just LOVE you. Can we take a picture with you?" I felt like a rock star.



As a patient I have been taken care of by some wonderful medical professionals, wonderful nursing staff.
You guys are better than rockstars.:bow:


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah but I like that feeling when you're recovering from a cold or illness; it almost makes the sickness enjoyable. Talk about simple pleasures: being able to draw breath without coughing, being able to sleep... I felt better today than yesterday, and probably will feel even better tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2008)

I finally declared a major in communications!


----------



## jooliebug (Apr 2, 2008)

Today I am hay just being alive and spending time with my best friend in the whole wide world.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 2, 2008)

I get to have lunch, and spend a few hours, with my honey. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm happy for two reasons:

One, I took a test Tuesday and I totally passed it! So when I go back to school, I'll totally have my confidence back and do well again! 

And two, it's only ten more days until my 19th birthday!


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm happy for two reasons:
> 
> One, I took a test Tuesday and I totally passed it! So when I go back to school, I'll totally have my confidence back and do well again!
> 
> And two, it's only ten more days until my 19th birthday!




YAAAY congrats on the passing the test 

Ummm im happy today becaaaaause...

Im going out in a couple of hours and im going to get dressed up in my glad rags and make myself feel beautiful. im really looking forward to it


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

going out is always a good time Just Jen, have fun!!

I'm happy because... hmmmm.. today is Thursday and payday! Tho all my money is already gone .. but it also means the weekend is right around the corner! And that makes me really happy.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm happy that I didn't have to work today...and the work I have to do tomorrow is easy as pie. Mmmmmm...pie. :eat2:
I'm also happy that phatfatgirl's sig is Linkin Park lyrics. I <3 Linkin Park :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm happy to see more Linkin Park fans!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm happy because my pap smear and mammogram are done for this year. Just finished them tonight.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am happy today because there is joy in just being.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 3, 2008)

I am happy today because I had a nice little sex dream last night *L*

Hey, it's not the world, but, has made me feel a little happy all day. Now, if this would just find its way into my waking hours.

Oh, and, it was a lovely day in Seattle. I had to resist collecting bunches of daffodils. I am quite sure the people in my neighborhood would not be too happy about that, even if I explained my sex dream.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 3, 2008)

I am happy today due to coming across a song that I really, really enjoy. It's always very pleasant to come across a song that you can play a thousand times over, not get tired of it, and love every second of listening to it. I don't even know the lyrics... it's just the music that's well written and driven. Can't get enough of those moments.

I am also happy that I am able to grasp a little speck of a certain feeling. When we were kids (myself, my brother, all of my friends, etc...), we were told that "When you grow up you can be anything you want to be." However, with the world in the state that it is in, it's hard to be able to grasp that concept and know that it may still be possible. Some days when I've just been told something, or something I've seen or heard about, I'm able to pull a little bit of that feeling (the one where you know you can be what you want) and hold onto it for a little while. Had that moment today. Good stuff.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Oh, and, it was a lovely day in Seattle.




One of my favorite cities!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 4, 2008)

Yesterday was SUPER shitty and I woke up this morning still feeling hurt and stupid, but walking into work and finding a BRAND NEW 20" IMAC on my desk quickly made everything better. It's so freakin' pretty. :blush:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm happy that CAMellie and swamptoad share my enthusiasm for Linkin Park :wubu:
I'm also happy because today was a wonderful friday at work where only the "goodies" came in.. not the "baddies" lol


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 4, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> I'm happy that CAMellie and swamptoad share my enthusiasm for Linkin Park :wubu:



I am very eager to show enthusiasm for *Linkin Park* and their song _Hands Held High_. Love that song.

I am happy today because I have the opportunity to return a very long e-mail to a friend of mine that has been put on the back burner for a while.
I am also happy today because it is my day off and I am going to go swimming shortly!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm happy to receive a phone call for a job offer. Looks like I am hired!  :bow:
Wednesday, I'll be receiving orientation in one city *headquarters* ... and if there's enough time afterwards (including gas in the car :doh I'll get my scheduled working hours in another city. :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 4, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I'm happy to receive a phone call for a job offer. Looks like I am hired!  :bow:
> Wednesday, I'll be receiving orientation in one city *headquarters* ... and if there's enough time afterwards (including gas in the car :doh I'll get my scheduled working hours in another city. :happy:



I'm happy for you!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 4, 2008)

I just stuck some yellow carns ( a fave of my mom's ) in the Waterford vase I bought for her many years ago.

pretty..pretty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Yesterday was SUPER shitty and I woke up this morning still feeling hurt and stupid, but walking into work and finding a BRAND NEW 20" IMAC on my desk quickly made everything better. It's so freakin' pretty. :blush:
> 
> *WOW!!!!!! THAT SO ROCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKS..I am so JEALOUS...i had a really nice MAC BOOK that i left my old job with until they reclaimed it : <...i love my macs....lucky girl there*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 4, 2008)

I am happy because I had to put on a demonstration of our system today for visitors from the Australian Navy. The demo went very well, and they seemed to really like what we showed them.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

*on another thread i posted about having to shell out $$$$$ for my new well pump and assorted apparatus that goes along with it..but the good news I CAN FLUSH MY TOILETS AGAIN!!!!!!!! and hear I will have kickass water pressure now, after suffering for years*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

I am happy because I FINALLY made it to 3 cans!!!! Woohooooooo!


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm happy because in 12 days my sweetie will be home from Iraq...man, I've missed him so much.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy for you!




Thanks.


I'm also happy that earlier today I got to meet some interesting people, good food, good conversation, and lots of laughter. :happy:


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 5, 2008)

im happy because i woke up and im feeling okay, and its my last day at greggs and its awful, monotonous work! =D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm happy because today is SATURDAY....yay!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 5, 2008)

I am happy because I volunteered overnight at the USO, and one soldier told me that my being there for them was the nicest thing anyone has ever done for him in his life. ... He was a little drunk, so that might have made him more emotional. But, hearing it made my day.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am happy that I have survived this past year, albeit it was a hard year. My husband passed away February 2007, I have been sick quite a bit with sinus infections and pneumonia, and I have blood clots in my leg and lung. But through all the struggles, there is always a ray of sunshine - my family and friends


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

(((((((((((((((((((((Maria))))))))))))))))))))) My condolences ...you are an inspiration, glass half full girl!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

((((((((((Maria)))))))))) I agree you are an inspiration. You are a strong person I hope things are better in the coming year and I'm glad your my friend.:wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> (((((((((((((((((((((Maria))))))))))))))))))))) My condolences ...you are an inspiration, glass half full girl!



Thanks Chikie


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ((((((((((Maria)))))))))) I agree you are an inspiration. You are a strong person I hope things are better in the coming year and I'm glad your my friend.:wubu:



Thanks, Sugar....and I am glad to be friends with you too.


----------



## 180180f (Apr 7, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Today was my first day off from class AND work, so it was hella awesome.
> 
> I slept until 2pm, I bought season 3 of House :wubu:, and I talked to my best friend for 2 hours (he's moving back!!!! YAY!!)


Ooh, season 3 of house - it's good stuff! Well, have watched a couple of episodes with boyfriend, he won't relinquish his control of it yet because he knows when I get my hands on it it won't come back for a long time... Enjoy!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 8, 2008)

it's my birthday... another year, still alive.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> it's my birthday... another year, still alive.



happy birthday lj!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 8, 2008)

Ivy said:


> happy birthday lj!!



thanks, Ivy


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> it's my birthday... another year, still alive.




HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



Thank you, CAMellie.


----------



## tink977 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am happy today because he said "I love you".


----------



## Mathias (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm happy because I had lunch with a girl I like yesterday and I didn't make a complete jackass out of myself.:blush:


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm happy my wife hasn't been giving me a problem since the last few weeks all I've been listening to is the new Meshuggah album.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 10, 2008)

*I got out on the harley even if for only a breif ride...

ITS GOOD TO BE IN THE WINDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd *


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 10, 2008)

One of my habits is watching skate videos and parts my friends and I used to watch back in high school or parts I've never seen from skaters I liked back in the day. So a few months ago I came across this Jahmal Williams part, logged it to my youtube favorites with the intent of watching it at a later date. Watching it today brought a huge smile to my face; the whole video is a collection of spots we used to skate, some of them swallowed up and paved over by Boston's constant construction, some still extant. Just a nice bit of nostalgia on a beautiful day that makes me want to get back out and skate. But what really made my day was the mural at the 0:21 mark, I painted part of it for my second summer job when I was 15!

Now if only I could find my deck from back then.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm happy today because I thought I was gonna have to ride the bus to do my grocery shopping. It would have meant several trips for me because this is my big shopping time. Anyhoo, I was waiting at the bus stop when a neighbor at my complex stopped to give me a ride. Then she waited for me while I shopped and drove me home.
Love ya, Aimee! :wubu:


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 10, 2008)

When my triplet grandbabies came to visit me today. Got to hug, kiss, feed and burp em. And those smiles and coos. It was a nice time~
Ruth


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm happy that the air outside smells like flowers, and that tiny green shoots are pressing upward through the warming soil.

In other words: YAY IT'S SPRING!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG 4 cans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jumping for joy!!!!!

I <3 rep!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 12, 2008)

today I am happy for nostalgia, and people you had almost forgotton about but you can talk to as if no time had passed, I'm happy for the mistakes I'm making because I'm remembering alot of who I really am, I mean the real me, and not the shell of protective jibs jokes and defensive manouvres I've built up over the years to hide what I don't want society to see, I'm happy because when I look in the mirror I don't see a stranger staring back at me, I know who I am and what part I'm gonig to play in the grand scheme of things, piece by piece I'm tearing down my barriers, I'm also happy for cute smiles, they can be everything from cheeky to alluring and come with a free dose of seratonin, oh and side boobs, yeah, thats some quality sideboob, you like that? well you shouldn't because thats my sideboob!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, so I need to go to the eye doctor!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm happy for the evening I spent with my guy. I'm especially happy for the wisdom of my dear friends. They helped to open up my eyes and mind about a situation I was dealing with. Thank you, you guys. :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm happy for one reason and one reason only: that I managed to see another birthday because TODAY'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm happy for one reason and one reason only: that I managed to see another birthday because TODAY'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOO!



Nice!!  Happy birthday man!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm happy for one reason and one reason only: that I managed to see another birthday because TODAY'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOO!



hope you had a good birthday 


im happy today because im sat with my mumma and chilling out with her!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm happy because for one weekend, I did not get lazy and leave all the work to the last minute. so my Sunday is much less stressful then usual.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I'm happy because for one weekend, I did not get lazy and leave all the work to the last minute. so my Sunday is much less stressful then usual.



I am glad that your weekend is much less stressfull..... You certainly need a stress-free weekend.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm happy because I am making my FINAL truck payment this week


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I'm happy because I am making my FINAL truck payment this week



Whoo Hoo congratulations buddy!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, Birthday girl...how was your day??


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Thanks, Birthday girl...how was your day??



So far so good I'm in a chocolate coma from just eating some of my cake.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 14, 2008)

that I have a short work week


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

That I get to go spend some time with my momma AND I get to meet my honey for lunch.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 14, 2008)

because tomorrow i get to meet clashcityrocker!!!!
and on saturday i get to meet eightyseven!!!!

aw hellz yea.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 14, 2008)

My sister is studying abroad in London and she sent me pictures.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2008)

*My bf came over and fiixed my Harley yesterday while i was working..and it was a nice suprise to come home and find it all done and him chilling on the sofa waiting for me*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 15, 2008)

three days of lieu! oh yeah! although today will mainly be tackling mt. laundry, over in trench three Phil seems to have stumbled on what appears to be some carpet from the 1990's, anyway, going to watch "the nines" whilst I wait for the washing machine which apparently is a good trippy filum, plus ryan reynolds is a dude so I'm looking forward to watching it. Oh and I'm also happy because well for the past 10 years me and my friends have been designing video games and they haven't really lasted longer than a week, but my mate who is usually the least motivated has turned the tables on the rest of us, I hadn't seen him for a week and he's done fuckloads on the maps and the character design, even the music, the coding is the only thing he has trouble with because of his discalculus, I went over his expecting him to have forgotton all about it but he's slogged on, its a weird feeling being proud of your mate, but very satisfying, I just wish his dad could see it the same way. ah well I'm still happy I hope everyone else can find at least one thing to be glad about.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm happy because my fiance is home from Iraq and we will be reunited later this evening..and even more excited that next week I become his wife.


----------



## DJ_S (Apr 15, 2008)

Well today I started off being sad, as my house mate moved back to japan.. I was up early to see him of and then made most of my day, I went out promoting for my upcoming show, hit the town and part of the burbs-hanging out with my other house mate (seems as tho we havent hung out for a while as we have both been busy). It was a fun way to spend the day.

I was in a good mood, when I got to work this evening, cracking jokes with my fellow co-workers...working hard, yet having fun.

Now I'm at my home away from home (here!) catching up with all that is Dimensions!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm happy because my fiance is home from Iraq and we will be reunited later this evening..and even more excited that next week I become his wife.





What great things to be happy about.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm happy because my fiance is home from Iraq and we will be reunited later this evening..and even more excited that next week I become his wife.



That is awesome. I am so happy for you. Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Tieve (Apr 16, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm happy because my fiance is home from Iraq and we will be reunited later this evening..and even more excited that next week I become his wife.



Wow congrats! I hope you have a wonderful week leading up to it!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am happy that we will be celebrating my great-niece's 1st birthday this weekend. She is a very special little girl.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 21, 2008)

I am happy that after two weeks in the hospital, my mother has returned home and is on the mend!  I am also grateful that I have so many good friends and family who sent a lot of love and prayers our way.... it makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 21, 2008)

im happy because my friend has finally come back from london and we're going out for a drink 

my mantra for tonight: must.forget.everything


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 21, 2008)

happy because I didn't have to wait an hour for a bus, and because my team leader lives just up the road from me so free rides home pour moi!


----------



## James (Apr 21, 2008)

I just booked some plane tickets to go back to Portland in May/June


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> I am happy that after two weeks in the hospital, my mother has returned home and is on the mend!  I am also grateful that I have so many good friends and family who sent a lot of love and prayers our way.... it makes all the difference in the world!



I am so happy to hear that your mother has returned home


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I finally made a new friend in the area. I'm so excited to have a new person to hang out with since I've moved around so much the last two years!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am so happy to hear that your mother has returned home



Thank you, Maria!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2008)

That i'm back to work. I really enjoy the people in my company.
It's an upbeat place!

I'm also happy that i'm taking the first steps to get my health back in check.
GO ME!

:bow:


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 22, 2008)

Im happy becauseeee...
um i dont have much reason to be but..

that im going out on friday, yaay!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm happy because my business trip to Australia for mid-May has been confirmed, and my arrangements are in place for the business part. Just have to find a hotel for the last couple days when I go off on my own for the Memorial Day weekend.

And on my flight legs between Philly and San Francisco, my seats were upgraded to first class by the airline at no cost to me.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 24, 2008)

happy for having hot water back on! [I <3 my shower] and happy for re-establishing friendships its always been too long, also starting to feel valued at work even if it is just for getting the drinks in, well and my cranes, everyone loves a crane, also catching people checking me out when I'm not feeling attractive, really cheers me up and I guess being one of the only 2 guys in a 20 metre radius helps with that!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm happy that tomorrow is Friday and that my fella is spending the entire weekend with me.


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm happy that I woke up to hear a lone bagpipe player at dawn. It was amazingly touching.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 24, 2008)

I am happy because as a "thank you" from my brother in law and his wife, they sent me and my husband a gift that we wanted but could not afford. We received a package from Maui with two Maui gold pineapples and some special sugar and macademia nuts. Not only are they delicious, but hubby will plant them and add them to his pineapple patch.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm happy for, heroes season two finally showing on the bbc, so much better than interweb quality although now I know it'll be a disappointing ending but hopefully season three wont take too long, also happy for sudoku and nice weather, and metroid prime 2 echoes.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

We've got more groceries in the house, finally.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm happy to be alive....I'm happy that I don't have to work for the next few days


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm happy to be alive....I'm happy that I don't have to work for the next few days



Same Here. I'm happy to have some days off as well. :happy:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 26, 2008)

damn you both, I have work in an hour, but going out after so I'm happy about that too


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 26, 2008)

*I have to work today TOO :< but it's a beautiful day here, and I am only here from 9-1pm...and want to get out for a bicycle ride!! or a Motorcyle ride*


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 27, 2008)

I went to see Riverdance this weekend. It was incredible. Very much worth the drive and the money.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 27, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto 4 comes out on Tuesday.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

That I will have 3 kids in college come fall and they have ALL received scholarships and grants to pay for their schooling! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 27, 2008)

I adopted a new baby boy rat today and got an itouch for half price!!


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm happy because I'm the luckiest girl alive.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I went to see Riverdance this weekend. It was incredible. Very much worth the drive and the money.



I am so happy that you enjoyed Riverdance.... I wish I could have joined you.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm happy because I think I've found my purpose in life, or at least for the moment, I think my purpose in life is to help other people find out what their purpose in life is, though I can't really run it like an agency business but neurotransmitter profits don't pay the bills, but money don't worry me none, if I could live in a tree with all my friends I would, well maybe not in a tree, maybe under the trees because I mean if you fell outta bed you could break something quite severe, hmm I think tangents are something I should also be happy about today.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 28, 2008)

1. I slept well last night. I feel a little tired, but I got my eight hours to my surprise.

2. The term is about to end. I graduate next week. Yay for my first AA. 

3. I'm starting my first BOXING/KICKBOXING (It's fun to say it like that) today. I'm going to start taking it on Mondays and Tuesdays. I take MMA on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. It's a big lolz because I feel like a fanboy (MMA R RULEZ! KICKBOXING RUELZ!!!!) now, but I'm a traditional martial artist. Just adding to my game though. It's fun. Still defensive as usual though.

4. After finals and so forth are done, I can start studying for the BMT. I have history, the song, and all that good stuff to get BACK in my head again.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am happy that there are no problems with my heart after the blood clot travelled through it and landed in my lung.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am happy that there are no problems with my heart after the blood clot travelled through it and landed in my lung.



Wow I'm happy you're ok too.:wubu:


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm glad to be out of that burning desert. Not that bad of a place but it does get old....and boring. It's good to be home again.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm happy that I haven't committed any acts of physical violence today...seriously. People are pushing all the wrong buttons and I haven't hurt anyone. I want a medal.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 28, 2008)

The _only_ thing I am happy about today is that I received a very nice *Pink Floyd* item in the mail today. :blink:


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 28, 2008)

i am very happy because i got some nice things for myself, and my mother for mother's day.

on sale even. 

and!

now i am listening to frou frou which totally is nice while the sunsets starting.
:bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 29, 2008)

I went in with my guy to his work and met his co-workers...then spent hours at his best friend (and my new friend) Mandy's house eating pizza and watching 'Red Dwarf' :happy:


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 29, 2008)

I am happy I passed my math class.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am happy that my insurance company approved my IgG infusions for another 3 months.... Yeah!!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 29, 2008)

i am happy for CAMeille



and glitter... its so shiny! :happy:

oh and wyoming sunsets...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 30, 2008)

We had a great weekend. Penny had her first big adventure on a farm in Hillsboro TX. She loved it!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i am happy for CAMeille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy to be getting to know Amatrix. She's a beautiful person with a beautiful soul. She makes me smile. :happy:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 30, 2008)

The semester's over!!! WooooooHooooo!

View attachment bouncingcolorsmilys.gif
View attachment bouncingcolorsmilys.gif


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 30, 2008)

I had the opportunity today to go on a tour of the Battleship New Jersey with about 15 soldiers who are recovering from injuries, most obtained while in the desert. The tour itself was great, I saw a lot of things that I design for our newer ships. But, being able to get the injured soldiers out and give them a good day out was priceless.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> We had a great weekend. Penny had her first big adventure on a farm in Hillsboro TX. She loved it!





What kind of dog is she? Very cute.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 30, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> What kind of dog is she? Very cute.



Penny is a mini-daschund. She's kinda pudgy right now - but it's baby fat! LOL


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm eating a delicious sammich, I'm listening to my favorite music, my chores are done, I'm still in my jammies, the weather here is perfect, and my honey called me on his lunch break at his First Aid/CPR class.
I'm having a great day!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 30, 2008)

all my old mates (save those abroad) are meeting tonight, so we're having a good ole piss up and a bbq tomorrow, though by the look of the weather we may have to have it in the garage.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Penny is a mini-daschund. She's kinda pudgy right now - but it's baby fat! LOL



I thought she was! If I were to get a dog that's exactly the kind I want.

My Grandfather had a normal daschund (Hans) when I was a baby and he was so protective of me...I would quite regularly fall asleep on him and he wouldn't budge.


She's a doll.


----------



## Aliena (May 2, 2008)

I re-established contact with an old friend tonight from junior-high/high school! I'm so euphoric to be in touch with him again! I'm happy about that!


----------



## Mathias (May 2, 2008)

Today is my Mom's Birthday!! :happy:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

IT'S FRIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :dancing around the room:


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 2, 2008)

GIRL Im right there with you doing the happy friday dance. 



ThikJerseyChik said:


> IT'S FRIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :dancing around the room:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 2, 2008)

Monday is a bank holiday...thank god!


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

I'm happy because...
* the semester is over
* I have one more semester until I can add R.N. to my name
* it's beautiful outside
* I went out with some classmates last night... and I wasn't hung over this morning. always a good thing...
* My slight sunburn is turning into a phenomenal tan


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

A few things to be happy about in my world:

Got a nice promotion and the extra in my paycheck is RAD!

Scholarships are ringing in for graduating child!

It's the weekend!

Ex's tramp has MAJOR health issues (karma's a bitch)



:bow:  :happy:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> A few things to be happy about in my world:
> 
> Got a nice promotion and the extra in my paycheck is RAD!
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!on the promotion Girlfriend.:bounce:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Thanks  Been working hard to get there....patience does pay off


----------



## Butterbelly (May 4, 2008)

I married the most incredibly loving man, yesterday :wubu:


----------



## swordchick (May 4, 2008)

Congrats, BB and Dan. You must post some pics, please!



Butterbelly said:


> I married the most incredibly loving man, yesterday :wubu:


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations!! 

All i've got is:

that i got some really good corn on the cob yesterday.


----------



## mossystate (May 4, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> I married the most incredibly loving man, yesterday :wubu:



Congrats, Marg!!!

Now, fresh corn on the cob..a great guy...tough decision for me, but, I will say yay to the great guy....just be glad Waxy did not mention really good tomatoes!

Glad you are so happy.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> I married the most incredibly loving man, yesterday :wubu:



Congratulations to you both. I hope it was a nice wedding and that you will be very happy together. I hope you have pictures to share too.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> I married the most incredibly loving man, yesterday :wubu:



Congratulations!!  I hope you have a long and loving life together.


----------



## Aliena (May 5, 2008)

I have the besterest supportive husband in all the world! He bought me a dozen red roses tonight and gave them to me after I graduated. I'm happy I have been blessed with such a wonderful man! 
I'm also happy I have my AA now, but I won't stop there; bachelors is next!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Aliena said:


> I have the besterest supportive husband in all the world! He bought me a dozen red roses tonight and gave them to me after I graduated. I'm happy I have been blessed with such a wonderful man!
> I'm also happy I have my AA now, but I won't stop there; bachelors is next!



Congratulations on a job well done!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 5, 2008)

I'm happy because its a bank holiday and I'm not working, also because I saw "IRON MAN" last night and absolutley loved it, seriously we spent most of the night discussing the suit technology and ther sequels and the Avenger Initiative mwah!


----------



## CleverBomb (May 5, 2008)

The site is back up.



-Rusty


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 5, 2008)

Saturday I got an offer to be the PR manager for a band that will remain unnamed (pretty big, Rolling stones covers and all.) (my cousin is the bassists girlfriend.) But after i was talking to Adam he told me that they didnt have anyone in charge of merchandising so i'm wavering in my decision on which to do.


----------



## Amatrix (May 5, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Saturday I got an offer to be the PR manager for a band that will remain unnamed (pretty big, Rolling stones covers and all.) (my cousin is the bassists girlfriend.) But after i was talking to Adam he told me that they didnt have anyone in charge of merchandising so i'm wavering in my decision on which to do.



^ thats what i am happy about today...
and i am cooking an easy dinner and we are all celebrating.

what are we celebrating?

umm... cinco de mayo!


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 5, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> ^ thats what i am happy about today...
> and i am cooking an easy dinner and we are all celebrating.
> 
> what are we celebrating?
> ...



I made a sandwich, I dubbed it cinco de mayo-naise. Thats how i celebrate. I make sammiches.


----------



## CAMellie (May 5, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> I made a sandwich, I dubbed it cinco de mayo-naise. Thats how i celebrate. I make sammiches.



That's my brother *beams proudly*


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 5, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> That's my brother *beams proudly*



Yeah I'm a lil special 

((((((Big Sis))))))


----------



## CAMellie (May 5, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Yeah I'm a lil special
> 
> ((((((Big Sis))))))



That's ok, sweetheart...you look GREAT in a helmet! 

((((((Little Bro)))))))


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 5, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> That's ok, sweetheart...you look GREAT in a helmet!
> 
> ((((((Little Bro)))))))



LMFAO, I want that helmet signed by everyone in the forums, even the guy who ate paint chips.


----------



## CAMellie (May 5, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> LMFAO, I want that helmet signed by everyone in the forums, even the guy who ate paint chips.



Well, little Timmy's mom will have to sign for him. He just ain't been right in the head since those paint chips. *pats your hand*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 6, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> I married the most incredibly loving man, yesterday :wubu:




Congratulations!!! I know you were one stunning bride. Post photos, please and thanks! 

Hope you and the Mr. have a long, happy life together!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 6, 2008)

I had a really good sleep.

That makes ALL the difference in my world.

:batting:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

*GOT MY TAX REFUND YESTERDAY!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amatrix (May 6, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> I made a sandwich, I dubbed it cinco de mayo-naise. Thats how i celebrate. I make sammiches.




lol.
*giggles*

nice!

and im happy for the bride as well! :happy:


----------



## Jester (May 6, 2008)

I've got ten days left until my first year of college is over and I get to go home and spend a long summer hanging out with all of my friends.

That and it's actually warm out again.


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

I found my camera!!! ... right before I was apparently about to throw it into the washing machine...


That could have been bad.


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I found my camera!!! ... right before I was apparently about to throw it into the washing machine...
> 
> 
> That could have been bad.













*phew* :happy:

I lost my camera once. (several months ago when I was visiting my sis) That really bummed me out. And then I finally found it ... in the oddest of places. :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah- mine was sorta odd too. It was at the bottom of my hamper. :huh: 


I think little elves come in and just screw with my stuff. Or maybe Robert Goulet.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Yeah- mine was sorta odd too. It was at the bottom of my hamper. :huh:
> 
> 
> I think little elves come in and just screw with my stuff. Or maybe Robert Goulet.



That is a strange place for a camera to end up. Possibly you left it in a pocket and forgot. Anyway, I am glad that you found it. :happy:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 7, 2008)

I am happy that the weather is so freakin lush today, I am going for a walk and possibly a picnic, hooray for picnics the wonder of eating on a rug!


----------



## Fascinita (May 7, 2008)

I'm happy that I can do a pretty good impersonation of Donald Duck.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 7, 2008)

I'm happy that my life is pretty good right now.. I have some definite issues, some serious, but overall I really have much to be grateful for, and I am.


----------



## Waxwing (May 7, 2008)

I'm happy that my interview suit isn't wrinkled, because I don't know how to iron.


----------



## Aliena (May 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I lost my camera once. (several months ago when I was visiting my sis) That really bummed me out. And then I finally found it ... in the oddest of places. :doh:




Ohhhhhhh the places the mind can wander!! :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (May 7, 2008)

I'm happy that I'm loved.


----------



## superodalisque (May 7, 2008)

the sun is shining, a fresh soft breeze is blowing

the roses are blooming gangbusters in the garden and they look and smell like magic

i feel wonderful this morning

i'm going to beautiful savannah this weekend and i'll stay on bay street and go to the market

i'm going to dubai soon and i'm excited because i always wanted to see the midde east

i think i'm finally letting go of someone who wasn't very serious about me that i had more than a crush on. it was making me miserable

i'll have hot wings for dinnner

i dunno, but for some reason this summer feels like a do over


----------



## mimosa (May 7, 2008)

It finallly rained! (instead of snow)So that means its the beginning of spring here in Colorado. :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

*IT is Freakin GORGEOUS here today, I went on a really nice hike that about killed me LOL..and then I got into work a little while ago and received a nice commission check*


----------



## KnottyOne (May 7, 2008)

I just finished my 20 page research paper and knocked out my 8 page final paper for another class. This is such a beautiful feeling ^_^


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

I just found out I got accepted for a free trip to Israel!! I've applied for this trip 3 times already and now I'm finally going!!! 


It's ironic that I found out today- it's Israeli Independence Day!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 8, 2008)

I'm going to Tokyo!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

I'm off of work today, getting a lot of great new music, so today I shall relax and listen! :bow:

Also, Lost is on tonight!


----------



## Amatrix (May 8, 2008)

im not going to Tokyo or the middle east...
but im happy for those who are!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 19, 2008)

My trip is finally booked, well except for that all important first flight to Tokyo for my pal is waiting for the date of his last exam, then I come over we party large in Tokyo for over a week, get the boat from Kobe to Tianjin, party up in Beijing for a week with our greek mate Daphne who's there because her dads filming part of the olympics, then we get the "Gengis khan" transmongolian railway to Ulaanbaatar where we stay in a Ger camp for three days, then off to Moscow for the last part of the trip and finally a heroes welcome in the uk and a month without work, just picnics and bbqs and camping,  awesome


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

I'm honestly happy that I have the self-control to NOT tell my bf's mother what she can do with her self-righteous unfounded opinion of me. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm honestly happy that I have the self-control to NOT tell my bf's mother what she can do with her self-righteous unfounded opinion of me. :happy:



 sucks.  good on you!  


Today, I am pleased to have another day off.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 19, 2008)

My son just got his grades back and he has now officially passed his Freshman year of college! He even passed his Philosophy class which he wasn't sure if he would. I am so proud of him! One year down, three more to go!


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> My son just got his grades back and he has now officially passed his Freshman year of college! Even his Philosophy class that he didn't know if he would. I am so proud of him! One year down, three more to go!



Awesome news! :happy:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 19, 2008)

I am EXTREMELY happy that I can get onto the Dims board with NO problem!!! 

I missed you guys!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2008)

*It's a beautiful day and I am heading to Morgantown, WV with my BF to see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ExnLLAfeFg

CLUTCH!!!!!!*


----------



## snuggletiger (May 21, 2008)

The hope and desire that the ex fiancee` is 7 years older and statistically probable to die before me. So there is a silver lining to the cloud.


----------



## SSBBWEnvi (May 21, 2008)

I am happy because you are all happy! Happiness is contagious... I would be happier if I was getting pie like Chocloate Desire is. LOL  Actually, my son leaves for boot camp tomorrow so I am trying to stay happy but it is hard today... Xs&Os... Envi


----------



## mossystate (May 21, 2008)

after spending 8 hours yesterday in an emergency room, today, my 2 year old nephew wanted his fingernails painted a light shade of pink...............just because it was pretty...that's all he knew........and..I am happy that I found a hundred dollar bill I forgot I had...heh


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 22, 2008)

I'm happy cos I just found my placebo collection!
fifty pound -press my button- going down


----------



## Amatrix (May 22, 2008)

i am happy no one near me in this town or in my home town was hurt with the crazy tornados that hit CO and WY.

and i am healthy.

and a good cook.


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

I'm happy that-

* my friend N is recovering really quickly from her ankle surgery
* my sister got an A in a really hard class
* my friend R is finally out of his funky mood and back to being my friend
* I'm making a lot of money this week from babysitting/driving kids around


----------



## ekmanifest (May 23, 2008)

I'm happy that:


My son has gotten a grip on his schoolwork
I now know I can get sad and move on fairly quickly
The sound of rain outside my window is so pleasant
Everyday is an opportunity to try again


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2008)

*I am so happy that I finally got everything planted in my revived garden. It was overgrown after being ignored for 5 yrs and took tons of work to get it ready to plant, then I had to get rid of the old fence and erect a new one. It took a lot of hard work, a bunch of $ I had no business spending on it, BUT IT"S DONE as of yesterday, got all my arugula, 4 varieties of 'maters, 3 varieites of lavender, some rosemary, some basil all READY TO PRODUCE..what a great feeling to accomplish something that I thought, dreamed and kinda planned 1/2 assed DONE...yeah 

LIFE IS GOOD*


----------



## Gingembre (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations! Sounds awesome 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am so happy that I finally got everything planted in my revived garden. It was overgrown after being ignored for 5 yrs and took tons of work to get it ready to plant, then I had to get rid of the old fence and erect a new one. It took a lot of hard work, a bunch of $ I had no business spending on it, BUT IT"S DONE as of yesterday, got all my arugula, 4 varieties of 'maters, 3 varieites of lavender, some rosemary, some basil all READY TO PRODUCE..what a great feeling to accomplish something that I thought, dreamed and kinda planned 1/2 assed DONE...yeah
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD*


----------



## Zandoz (May 24, 2008)

Having spent lunch watching a half dozen kittens of assorted coloring and markings, romping in the sun, in our back yard :happy:


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 24, 2008)

_Not only did I do a really intense upper body workout at the gym (which always gets me pumped), but I went for a beautiful bicycle ride. It was just 20 miles, but the scenery out in Kennebunkport gets me every time.

And I just found a new and wonderful friend over the past few days. It is always great to find a kindred spirit in this insane world._


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Not only did I do a really intense upper body workout at the gym (which always gets me pumped), but I went for a beautiful bicycle ride. It was just 20 miles, but the scenery out in Kennebunkport gets me every time.
> _



*wow sounds like a PERFECT DAY....I <3 MAINE!!!!
*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 25, 2008)

I happy that I'm now going to sleep after nearly 12 hours of playing "rock band" my hands are clawed from excessive fake guitar play, but it really was worth it, you had to be there man, our 12 set gig in amsterdam, that was just intense and our singer had gone to sleep so we just had some random hobo fronting for us


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

I made $300 babysitting Friday-Saturday and Monday. And then I'm babysitting again on Saturday.


Gotta love it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2008)

$300????? Holy crap!!!

*elbows SMA413 out of the way to steal that babysitting job*





SMA413 said:


> I made $300 babysitting Friday-Saturday and Monday. And then I'm babysitting again on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Gotta love it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 26, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> My trip is finally booked, well except for that all important first flight to Tokyo for my pal is waiting for the date of his last exam, then I come over we party large in Tokyo for over a week, get the boat from Kobe to Tianjin, party up in Beijing for a week with our greek mate Daphne who's there because her dads filming part of the olympics, then we get the "Gengis khan" transmongolian railway to Ulaanbaatar where we stay in a Ger camp for three days, then off to Moscow for the last part of the trip and finally a heroes welcome in the uk and a month without work, just picnics and bbqs and camping,  awesome



Wow fantastic!! Im jealous of you travelling to Mongolia and seeing Ulaanbaator and getting to stay in a ger! Please have some of the salty rancid yak butter tea and tell us what it tastes like!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 26, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> Having spent lunch watching a half dozen kittens of assorted coloring and markings, romping in the sun, in our back yard :happy:



It made me happy just reading that!


----------



## Mathias (May 26, 2008)

I met my baby cousin for the first time while visiting my grandma. :happy:


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2008)

Trip
to
Europe
tomorrow


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 26, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Wow fantastic!! Im jealous of you travelling to Mongolia and seeing Ulaanbaator and getting to stay in a ger! Please have some of the salty rancid yak butter tea and tell us what it tastes like!!



I will, I'll see if I can get a cheap vid camera in japan to document the journey, if not there'll always be plenty of pictures, I'll make a note to take a reaction shot of tea drinking, after all I am Brittish, the tea drinking shall be the highlight of the trip! talley-ho!


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Trip
> to
> Europe
> tomorrow



yay!
thats why i am happy... trip for free2beme
:happy:


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> yay!
> thats why i am happy... trip for free2beme
> :happy:



Now I'm also happy to see one of my favorite posters post!


----------



## KuroBara (May 27, 2008)

Smoking copius amounts of meat and and vegetables, having it all come out delicious and eating with my family, all before the thunderstorm came.


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> $300????? Holy crap!!!
> 
> *elbows SMA413 out of the way to steal that babysitting job*



Hahaha- I'm getting referred out so much that I may just need the help. 
The majority of the $300 was made while babysitting one kid from Friday to Sunday, overnight, while his parents were out of town. And he was the most self-sufficient kid ever, so it was easy money.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 27, 2008)

I was a pretty busy babysitter back in my teens. I was very high in demand in our neighborhood, cause I was known as a "good girl". I didn't invite friends over when I babysat... or, God forbid, a *boy*.... LOL  The parents knew they could trust me. I did have a family that booked me for New Years's Eve.... a month in advance... every single year. I used to make big bucks back then. 

Now... you couldn't pay me enough to babysit. LOLOL





SMA413 said:


> Hahaha- I'm getting referred out so much that I may just need the help.
> The majority of the $300 was made while babysitting one kid from Friday to Sunday, overnight, while his parents were out of town. And he was the most self-sufficient kid ever, so it was easy money.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 27, 2008)

The writing mood struck me today and I've been working on a nice Jazz piece that's going well.
I hadn't had inspiration to write in a while too.


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I did have a family that booked me for New Years's Eve.... a month in advance... every single year. LOLOL



Dude- I got booked in OCTOBER for New Year's Eve this past year! It was crazy. 

But I'm a good girl too. And I usually I have nothing to do on the weekends.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 27, 2008)

See... great minds think alike..... 




SMA413 said:


> Dude- I got booked in OCTOBER for New Year's Eve this past year! It was crazy.
> 
> But I'm a good girl too. And I usually I have nothing to do on the weekends.


----------



## Amatrix (May 27, 2008)

i am happy about getting to my second interview... 

and i am happy about the naming of my sister kitten - Cha Cha Bean. the newest kitten on the block.

and someone rearranged their room around. looks awesome.:happy:

plus the rain hasn't killed my tulips yet like it did with my iris flowers. :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

I picked up my second pair of glasses today and they're effin awesome. Now I'm the person that matches their glasses with their outfits.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 27, 2008)

My babes booked his flight over today!


----------



## Pearalicious (May 27, 2008)

I'm happy that today was productive at work.

I'm still kinda new on the phones - and I didn't have anyone yell at me... 

And - I felt like I really helped a few people out. I'm happy about that.

~Paige~


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

The car is fixed finally!


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

I went to Sonic today because nothing is better on a hot day than a lime slush. So between 2-4 PM, it's half price drinks. Well, I was freakin parched, so I got the biggest size they have. When I got to the window, they gave me 2 drinks.  So instead of getting 1 drink for half price, I got 2 drinks for a quarter of the price.

And then just to keep my good karma going, I gave the 2nd drink to my sister when she got home from school.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I went to Sonic today because nothing is better on a hot day than a lime slush. So between 2-4 PM, it's half price drinks. Well, I was freakin parched, so I got the biggest size they have. When I got to the window, they gave me 2 drinks.  So instead of getting 1 drink for half price, I got 2 drinks for a quarter of the price.
> 
> And then just to keep my good karma going, I gave the 2nd drink to my sister when she got home from school.



That was sweet of ya! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2008)

OoOoOoO SMA....freebies always make my day good  :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Everyone loves freebies 



So here's what I'm happy about today- I'm like 99% done with my painting project. This has been going on for like a year now- and all I've been doing is painting- no renovations! I would start and stop 8 million times. All that's left is the trim and touch ups.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 5, 2008)

I unlocked the "Warm Coffee" achivement in GTA 4.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not dead.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 5, 2008)

I feel no pain today...physical or otherwise :happy:


----------



## Carrie (Jun 5, 2008)

Being truly surprised by someone (in a good way).


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 6, 2008)

CAMellie has great taste in music

i saw AAF in Cali like 2 years before they had the M Jackson song.
I love Dryden.
:happy:

plus i am happy because i am feeling fat and sassy.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 6, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> CAMellie has great taste in music
> 
> i saw AAF in Cali like 2 years before they had the M Jackson song.
> I love Dryden.
> ...



Dryden is so amazingly hot. :wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 6, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Dryden is so amazingly hot. :wubu:



im gonn apost him in the hot boy thread.
nomma nomma nomma.

:eat2:

ps apparently he gets naked on stage now...


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 6, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> im gonn apost him in the hot boy thread.
> nomma nomma nomma.
> 
> :eat2:
> ...



Holy crap!  

*runs to buy tickets*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 7, 2008)

birthday parties that I don't have to plan/organize
(I lie! I never organize! 'swhy I call me lastminute)

I am happy that there is finally cheese in the fridge, it has been three long cheeseless days


----------



## AnnaO (Jun 7, 2008)

What I'm happy about today:

* Beautifully sunny 73 F lightly breezy day
* Sleepy purring cat enjoying the sun the way everyone should
* A new summer dress which looks wonderful (hangs and clings in all the right places) and is made from material that is so light that it barely feels like I've got anything on. Going to be great when it gets really hot

and last but definitely not least
*reading this thread 

Keep posting and sharing the happiness. Vicarious happy is almost as good as first hand happy :happy:


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm happy that I have air conditioning, since we are beginning a heat wave today.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm happy that when I took my parents to get their portaits taken... it didn't cost me a small fortune... it was actually quite reasonable!


----------



## saucywench (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm happy that I just remembered that I get my career bonus ($900 before taxes) for 25 + years of service at the end of this month. I'm going to need it!:bounce:

(Err...I hope I get it at the end of this fiscal year rather than beginning of next fiscal year. In that case, it will be next month. We shall see!)


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 8, 2008)

That all the retro Tom Green Show episodes are legally online, Tom Green makes my day.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm happy that I'm finally home after a long, eventful weekend at a friend's wedding.


And that I was reunited with a new cell phone, since my other one was stolen in the Omaha airport.  I spent the last 5 days cell phone-less. I felt sooooo disconnected!!


----------



## saucywench (Jun 9, 2008)

saucywench said:


> I'm happy that I just remembered that I get my career bonus ($900 before taxes) for 25 + years of service at the end of this month. I'm going to need it!:bounce:
> 
> (Err...I hope I get it at the end of this fiscal year rather than beginning of next fiscal year. In that case, it will be next month. We shall see!)


Good news: I get it at the end of this month.
Bad news: By my computation (which could be wrong, I'm not a math whiz), that's $516.60, after a 42.6% (!!!!!!) deduction in taxes. 

Oh, well. It's _something_.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm happy for good friends and a loving family today. Not sure really what has made me mindful of it today, but I feel loved and cared for. I think I take that for granted too often, just how wonderful it is to have people who care about me. :smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

Happy that it's Monday and I'm OFF WITH PAY! YAY!


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm happy it's a crummy day outside so I have an excuse to be lazy indoors.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm happy I finally have a cell phone again. 5 days without one made me feel like I was in the Stone Age or something.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 9, 2008)

I finally got my new digital camera!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 9, 2008)

There is absolutely NO way I could live for five days without my cell phone. I couldn't make it one day.... no seriously... scratch that... I couldn't make it more than a few hours. I would be freaking out.... 



SMA413 said:


> I'm happy I finally have a cell phone again. 5 days without one made me feel like I was in the Stone Age or something.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh... and one more thing..... I'm happy that I have been "mouse free" in my house for a little over a month!! YAY!! PLEASE cross your fingers, knock on wood, say the rosary... WHATEVER... that it stays that way!! 

Yes, I've had a lot of mice in my house... somewhere in the neighborhood of two dozen in the past 18 months. ugh.......  

I'm pretty sure there's a little mouse billboard somewhere with directions to my house.... :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 9, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> There is absolutely NO way I could live for five days without my cell phone. I couldn't make it one day.... no seriously... scratch that... I couldn't make it more than a few hours. I would be freaking out....



I definitely freaked out and almost had a panic attack in the airport when I realized it was gone... expecially since I had to meet 2 other people there and had no way to really contact them without paging them overhead.


I was sooooo disconnected. I had no sense of time so I was at the disposal of everyone around me. I hated not being able to text whenever I wanted.


I'll admit it- I almost cried when I got home and had a new phone waiting for me.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh god... I'm hyperventilating at the thought of not having my Blackberry. I would curl up in a ball and just cry... LOL It's sad to think that... but it's true. LOL

Thank GOD you got one....




SMA413 said:


> I definitely freaked out and almost had a panic attack in the airport when I realized it was gone... expecially since I had to meet 2 other people there and had no way to really contact them without paging them overhead.
> 
> 
> I was sooooo disconnected. I had no sense of time so I was at the disposal of everyone around me. I hated not being able to text whenever I wanted.
> ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 16, 2008)

I received a very interesting phone call regarding Karma and the b!tch that USED to be the Executive Director a not for profit agency where I was unhappily employed at for 6 years...they FINALLY caught on to her thieving, subversive underhanded ways and TERMINATED HER!

For those waiting on the Karma Bus...be patient...it WILL happen!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 16, 2008)

Asparagus never disappoints....:bow:


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Asparagus never disappoints....:bow:


I love asparagus season. :smitten:

And I'm happy because these are on their way to me now. MINEMINEMINE.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm happy to have found a high-school friend on myspace who I haven't heard from in over 12 years. Coolness!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I'm happy to have found a high-school friend on myspace who I haven't heard from in over 12 years. Coolness!



Thats GREAT Swampy...I have found a bunch of old friends from www.classmates.com...it's like picking up from yesterday!

Chik


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 17, 2008)

I finally got my new cell phone  

ah, simple pleasures for simple minds. lol


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 17, 2008)

I am loved, I have awesome friends and family, and I have soda, chocolate, and chips. *blissful sigh*


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 17, 2008)

just when i was beginning to feel in a bit of a rut new things have presented themselves again!


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm officially under contract for my first home!! Yay!! Oh please let the inspection go well...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

cnk2cav said:


> I'm officially under contract for my first home!! Yay!! Oh please let the inspection go well...



Congratulations! I hope it all goes well for you. I know how exciting it is, we just bought our first home last year.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 17, 2008)

Today, I went out to buy some sexy bras and undies. And I never use to buy anything sexy for myself.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm happy my car was finished today and it was just the spark plugs.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 17, 2008)

I am happy because my cat isn't dead, I was thinking "shit this is it, she's already survived being run over" although last time it was just her tail this time it was a bull terrier that crunched her leg and tried to bite her face but luckily my neighbour was there to stop it, when we went to the vets I still had no idea what had happened and they said that the vet would be out to speak to us in a bit, I was thinking that she was already dead but the vet brought her out, her white fur was still pretty bloody and all and her eyes really bruised, she couldn't feel the pain in her leg so the vet had to hold her up to stop her from putting her weight on it but she seemed fine, a picture of health compared with what I had initially thought, she'll be there a couple of days while they get her x-rayed and patched up but I'm pretty sure she'll be ok, she's a fighter


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 17, 2008)

Lastminuet.Tom
i really am happy your cat survived as well! thats sad when that happens, i have pretty resilient cats too.
they are awesome.

i am happy that i have 2 days off.
and Colin is spending some time with his family.

sleeping in, and chocolate binge.
here ...i .... come!
:happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

My little Cole is visiting me today!!! I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE MY LITTLE SNUGGLE HEAD!! :happy::happy:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm happy because my cat's had her operations and everythings fine and she'll be home monday -huge sigh of relief-


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm happy that my niece has already been released from the hospital.
I'm happy that she's so naturally happy and resilient. She thinks she's a pirate now because of her eye patch.
I'm happy some wonderful nurse heard her...and drew a skull & crossbones pattern on the patch for her.

I'm happy she's still here for me to tell her I love her.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy that my niece has already been released from the hospital.
> I'm happy that she's so naturally happy and resilient. She thinks she's a pirate now because of her eye patch.
> I'm happy some wonderful nurse heard her...and drew a skull & crossbones pattern on the patch for her.
> 
> I'm happy she's still here for me to tell her I love her.



That is so freaking sweet!! I'm happy that your niece is doing OK!! And it sounds like she's amazingly not too traumatized by what happened!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 21, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> That is so freaking sweet!! I'm happy that your niece is doing OK!! And it sounds like she's amazingly not too traumatized by what happened!!!



She has very little recollection of what happened now...although she keeps saying boys are "stinky". 

OMGoodness....give Cole squishes from me. He's just so cute I wanna eat him with a spoon!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> She has very little recollection of what happened now...although she keeps saying boys are "stinky".
> 
> OMGoodness....give Cole squishes from me. He's just so cute I wanna eat him with a spoon!



Well, she's right about boys being stinky. I will definitely give Cole squishes from you!!!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm happy that CAMellie's niece is ok.

I'm happy that, although it's raining really hard, I have nowhere to go and nothing to do today so can stay in the house and have a movie day


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I'm happy that CAMellie's niece is ok.
> 
> I'm happy that, although it's raining really hard, I have nowhere to go and nothing to do today so can stay in the house and have a movie day



OHH I love rainy lay on the couch and watch movie days! But you forgot a very important part- must have chinese food delivered! (indian or thai works, too  )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm happy because it's a 'don't have to do anything if I don't want to' day!


----------



## bexy (Jun 21, 2008)

im happy that we have been accepted for the house we applied for and we get the keys next sunday!!!! its a beautiful house and i couldnt be happier!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> im happy that we have been accepted for the house we applied for and we get the keys next sunday!!!! its a beautiful house and i couldnt be happier!



Congrats on the new digs!!!


----------



## bexy (Jun 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Congrats on the new digs!!!



thank u! i will be sure to post lots of pics so u guys can give me a virtual housewarming!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> thank u! i will be sure to post lots of pics so u guys can give me a virtual housewarming!



That is so exciting Bexy I am really happy for you and I can't wait to see some pics, congratulations to you and your honey.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> im happy that we have been accepted for the house we applied for and we get the keys next sunday!!!! its a beautiful house and i couldnt be happier!



Congrats!! Does this make you a home-owner?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm happy to have a wonderful friend who sent me a very lovely gift. Thanks, you :kiss2:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 23, 2008)

I am happy that this heat wave we have been having is finally breaking! Last night it was 86 degrees at 10:30 pm! That was 92 in the house with no A/C!!! Yikes!


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 25, 2008)

i am happy i can openly and easily communicate things to people...

i work with someone who is in a wheelchair, and uses a computer to talk to us.

i was doing some inventory, and didnt hear him behind me... until he started saying " Excuse me!" 

he had been waiting for about 10 minuets for me to turn around to log in his merchandise.

what a trooper! he works full time and is a totally awesome person. i really enjoyed lunch with him.he tells some funny jokes as well.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 25, 2008)

I am happy that lastminutetom's cat was Ok on 6/21.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 26, 2008)

I am really really happy that I got a 2:1 for my degree! I thought I was gonna be getting a 2:2 so I am well chuffed


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm super pumped I just realized payday is Friday, not Monday! WOOOOOO!


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I am really really happy that I got a 2:1 for my degree! I thought I was gonna be getting a 2:2 so I am well chuffed



WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olwen (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm happy I'm on vacation. I don't have to do a goshdarned thing for 10 more days! WHOO HOO!


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm happy. I have a huge window in my salon that looks westwards over the whole city. When the sun sets, the heat melts away and a cool breeze enters the evening air. It's now 8p.m., and I'm enjoying that cool after the hot day.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm happy that my cat's back from the vets, she has to be in a cage for three weeks though so she's pretty grumpy about that but she's enjoying the food which is like paté


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm happy that I've gotten back in touch with a very dear online friend after 3 months of no contact.
I'm happy that my room is finally almost set up the way I want it.
I'm happy that Adrian will be here on Monday for a 4 day visit. *yes...I'm doing the countdown *


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 26, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I'm happy that my cat's back from the vets, she has to be in a cage for three weeks though so she's pretty grumpy about that but she's enjoying the food which is like paté



I'm happy that your cat is back from the vets too! 
I'm happy that my daughter who will be 7 next week had her first horseback riding lesson yesterday and she loved it!
I'm happy that it is a beautiful day out today!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm just happy.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 26, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fank-oo


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm happy that tonight is Butch's last night of work for almost 2 weeks and Sunday we are going to MA for my little cousin's first birthday party and then next week we're going to Atlantic City and Maine. I can't wait to get out of CT!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm gettin paid tomorrow ))))))))


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm getting paid tomorrow, too. That's always a cheer-me-up!

I'm also very happy that quality time is being spent with the family. I do not see my mother or my brother much, but I was able to go have a nice dinner with them tonight, which was lovely. I will also be spending more time with the brother (whom I hardly see or talk to very often) this weekend and going to a concert with them and more family members soon. I'm happy to be getting back into the swing of family.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I am really really happy that I got a 2:1 for my degree! I thought I was gonna be getting a 2:2 so I am well chuffed



Congrats! (what does a 2:1 for a degree mean??)


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 27, 2008)

i am super happy cuz tomorrow my fiance and i are gonna go look at this vintage historic apartment building that was built in 1923..and see what we need to do to garentee we can move in there in jan...hehehe im a huge sucker for historic buildings


----------



## bexy (Jun 27, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I am really really happy that I got a 2:1 for my degree! I thought I was gonna be getting a 2:2 so I am well chuffed



YEY!!! go you! nice one girlie! 

I am happy as

-I go to see Morrissey tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-I move to my beautiful new house on Monday!

-I am off work till Wednesday!

-I am hopefully going to Liverpool to see my best friend in 2 weeks time!

-I just had a lovely swim

so bexy is very


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm happy I finally youtubed this "Morrissey" that Bexy keeps talking about


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm happy that I'm having my frist date ever next Friday with a cute girl...


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm happy that I'm having my frist date ever next Friday with a cute girl...



Make sure you wear something nice and have clean finger nails. 

Oh yeah..and have fun


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Make sure you wear something nice and have clean finger nails.
> 
> Oh yeah..and have fun



...and check for boogs and zits...make sure your ears are clean...and keep mints in your pocket.

And yeah...have fun!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 29, 2008)

I am happy that my baby has started his journey here and will be here tomorrow evening:wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 29, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> I am happy that my baby has started his journey here and will be here tomorrow evening:wubu:



I'm happy for you. I remember that feeling of anticipation and excitement when I was dating my husband and he was driving to visit me, its the best, like Christmas eve when your little.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 29, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> I am happy that my baby has started his journey here and will be here tomorrow evening:wubu:



I am SO happy for you...and I'm happy my baby will be here in the morning. :wubu:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 29, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> I am happy that my baby has started his journey here and will be here tomorrow evening:wubu:



OK...so I am a little slow...I thought you were having a C-section tom orrow night! LOL :doh:

Have fun with your baby/sweetie/man etc! I'm happy for you too!:wubu:

I'm happy that it is summer time!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm happy today because I _decided_ I was going to be happy today.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm happy 'cause my guy is here for the next 3 days :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am happy today because...

the weather is gorgeous

delicious food is on the grill

I made some really wonderful memories over the weekend

I am looking forward to vacation soon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

I heard from a friend that I haven't spoken to in a long time  Made my day.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm happy that i finally bought something to organize my clothes in. It's not at all fancy and was fairly cheap ... but it does the job.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 30, 2008)

Im happy that I got to spend the day in Manhattan with friends and family. We went to the Museum of Natural History, walked down Broadway, checked out that awesome Nintendo store and ate at Connelly's, the Irish pub Black 47(one of my FAVORITE bands!) calls home!

I had so much fun!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

I am happy I am not unemployed like a few white hats i know.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 1, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> checked out that awesome Nintendo store





GWARrior said:


> that awesome Nintendo store





GWARrior said:


> Nintendo store


RAEG. also, jealousy.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 1, 2008)

*ok i know i am simple...but my vacuum cleaner has been broken and no bf around to fix it....i couldn't find the manual but took out 2 screws and found a penny lodged in there and NOW IT WORKS AND MY HOUSE IS CLEANER!!!! *


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 1, 2008)

i got my visa's in just in the nick of time! three weeks and I'm outta here! -does happy dance-


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok i know i am simple...but my vacuum cleaner has been broken and no bf around to fix it....i couldn't find the manual but took out 2 screws and found a penny lodged in there and NOW IT WORKS AND MY HOUSE IS CLEANER!!!! *



Give a woman a tool and she'll rule the world! Good for you!

I am happy that my daughter is turning 7 years old today!:smitten:


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> RAEG. also, jealousy.



It was a wicked cool store! 2 levels, tons of consoles set up. I did some Wii fit games and played Guitar Hero. 


Today Im happy that I finally got to see real elephants! The circus is in town again and every time it comes around I try to go visit the elephants but I never get the chance! Today, we were driving by and I saw then, so I screeched at dad to turn around and drive down to them. We went up to them and watched them eat. They were under a big tent in a roped in area, and theres was a little dinky fence surrounding them, so I couldnt go up to them and touch them... but I still got to see them!! They looked very well taken care of (they werent chained, had plenty of hay and water).

I almost cried with excitment. :blush: Other than doggies, elephants are my absolute favorite animals. I really want to work with them someday.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

GWAR 
you should go to the LA Zoo. When I was a kid they used to have elephant rides. It was cool. I always wanted an elephant for a pet


----------



## bexy (Jul 2, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I'm happy I finally youtubed this "Morrissey" that Bexy keeps talking about



im happy that you did!!!  u like?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 2, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> im happy that you did!!!  u like?



I did!! It reminds me of 80's pop!LOL I liked it allot!!


----------



## Red (Jul 2, 2008)

The little Crowded House flashback session I've just had on youtube


I :wubu: Crowded House


http://youtube.com/watch?v=9MXKZUX8XgY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=u1pyvnw9Sko

http://youtube.com/watch?v=82JZh3VyE2M


*warmandfuzzy*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 2, 2008)

one more day and then I'm on _vacation! _


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 2, 2008)

2 words.

NEW BIKINI

:happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2008)

I finally get to go on vacation!! :happy::happy::happy::happy::happy: I'm leaving for Orlando on Sunday with my sister and her friends.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 2, 2008)

New Apartment. With Windows. And Light!


And I get my car again. Woot!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm happy that I'm having my frist date ever next Friday with a cute girl...



SO...how was the big date?!?!?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

2 more 10 hour night shifts... then im off.
wewt... new department too.

:happy:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 13, 2008)

one week to go then I'm off to japan!

:does happy dance:


----------



## Suze (Jul 13, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> one week to go then I'm off to japan!
> 
> :does happy dance:



OMG.

*Jealous*


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> SO...how was the big date?!?!?



Weeeeell, something urgent had came up so we had to reschedule...


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2008)

I had an awesome week long vacation with my sister and her friends in Orlando. :happy:


----------



## Wolf of Memories (Jul 13, 2008)

What am i happy about today?  


Crap thats a hard one....i'd say. Because it's not my birth day today.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm happy cos me grandfather just told me to go and have a wild time so that he can live vicariously through me


----------



## jooliebug (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm happy because I get to see a friend I haven't seen in a while today.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 16, 2008)

I called Mimi and we spoke for an hour on the phone tonight.It was like she was next door and not across the other side of the world.
My bestie at Dims she is.:kiss2:

Susannah


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 16, 2008)

Having yen makes you feel reeeally rich


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 16, 2008)

I get to see Adrian on Monday for a 4 day visit after not having seen him for 18 days. I am SO gonna score! Just sayin'


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2008)

*I am at my old office working on my old G5 and I can NOT believe how amazing the screen is / color etc etc etc...I had this amazing macBook that I had to return when I left a year ago..LOVING WORKING on a MAC AGAIN!!!*


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am at my old office working on my old G5 and I can NOT believe how amazing the screen is / color etc etc etc...I had this amazing macBook that I had to return when I left a year ago..LOVING WORKING on a MAC AGAIN!!!*



*I build computers for fun, all PCs with either Windows or Linux. The computer I use is a iMac all in one with a 20 inch screen (I want a 24:bounce If Apple would make it easy for people to build Macs I would never touch another PC again.*


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm going over to my momma's house tomorrow for a few days, then back here for my time wih Adrian. :happy:


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a burrito. What can I say? It doesn't take too much to make me happy.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am at my old office working on my old G5 and I can NOT believe how amazing the screen is / color etc etc etc...I had this amazing macBook that I had to return when I left a year ago..LOVING WORKING on a MAC AGAIN!!!*


Posted this one over in Letters To... but, yeah, Macs rock.

-Rusty
(Posting from a MacBook that survived half a glass of iced tea dumped right into the keyboard _with no damage!_ -- kids, don't try this at home, this should only be attempted by professionally-trained klutzes)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2008)

TruckHappy2 said:


> *The computer I use is a iMac all in one with a 20 inch screen (I want a 24*





CleverBomb said:


> Posted this one over in Letters To... but, yeah, Macs rock.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Posting from a MacBook that survived half a glass of iced tea dumped right into the keyboard _with no damage!_ -- kids, don't try this at home, this should only be attempted by professionally-trained klutzes)


*
hmm wouldn't know where to start, but now I want to buy a mac again..I miss mine!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm happy I got my visas through in time to travel and only two days to go!


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm happy I'm meeting Adrian in the morning, after being apart for almost 3 weeks, and we're spending 4 days together. :wubu::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2008)

I made a friend over xbox live. :happy::bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 21, 2008)

*I am seeing my old BF tonite for the first time in 4 weeks..and we are tearing down my FATBOY and doing a total rebuild....(ok he is teaching me..i am the student) but it's an amazing opportunity I thought I lost..and he is making good on his word....many months later* :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 21, 2008)

Adrian and I have had the most amazing day today. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2008)

My mom thinks I'd make an excellent lawyer, but respects the fact that I want to go into Communications as a major.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

I am pleased that I had an enjoyable day. My wife and I went to a friends house and I swam in their pool. Her kids didn't act too obnoxious. They played rough sometimes and got somewhat out of hand but for the most part were well-behaved. There also were water gun fights. They had a lovable little poodle that was really sociable. We roasted marshmallows and also grilled old fashioned hot dogs, hamburgers, and shish kabobs (of steak, onions, and green peppers.) The food was great. I shot some hoops there and was seeing if any of the kids could make some "trick basketball shots that I was making." And *gasps* they did. :doh:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm happy cos I'm off to Japan in two hours, I feel like a lil kid at christmas, anyway I must go and finish packing, see you all in thirty six days!

much love


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 26, 2008)

I got to see the Tokyo fireworks display!  twas frikkin awesome, they had smiley face fireworks and fireworks that grew outwards like the horns of the forest spirit from princess mononoke


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm happy about the dinner I just had!!

A big, fat, juicy hamburger; a pile of fresh cut home made french fries; and two huge ears of corn on the cob... smothered in butter and sprinkled with salt..... YUUUUUMMMMMMMMM :eat2:


----------



## bexy (Jul 26, 2008)

i am happy about having seen the dark knight.

best.film.ever.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm happy that I got to eat a garbage plate today. Yummmmmmmmm.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay it was SO CUTE. It absolutely made my day. I was in the foodcourt, wasting some time reading Batman Arkham Asylum. I was all decked out in Lolita. Anyway, a family sits in the table in front of me, and they're there for a while. When they leave, the mom brings her daughter (who was like 5 or 6) over to my table and says, "My daughter has something she wants to say to you." So I smiled and said "Oh, hi there." and the girl kind of hid and the mom was like, "Well, she couldn't stop talking about how pretty you were and she wanted to come over and tell you." 

My heart just MELTED. I gushed an, "Aw, thank you!" and I told her that I liked her skirt.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 27, 2008)

i kid you not, i just went on a rocket ship ride tonight. a. rocket. ship. ride.

i think that pretty much generates happiness all around.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 27, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i kid you not, i just went on a rocket ship ride tonight. a. rocket. ship. ride.
> 
> i think that pretty much generates happiness all around.



jennifer! i really hope you are talking about an actual rocket and not a pocket rocket. that is not very ladylike. your mother would not be pleased.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Okay it was SO CUTE. It absolutely made my day. I was in the foodcourt, wasting some time reading Batman Arkham Asylum. I was all decked out in Lolita. Anyway, a family sits in the table in front of me, and they're there for a while. When they leave, the mom brings her daughter (who was like 5 or 6) over to my table and says, "My daughter has something she wants to say to you." So I smiled and said "Oh, hi there." and the girl kind of hid and the mom was like, "Well, she couldn't stop talking about how pretty you were and she wanted to come over and tell you."
> 
> My heart just MELTED. I gushed an, "Aw, thank you!" and I told her that I liked her skirt.



That is amazing/cute/heartwarming/the best! That would make me happy for, like, ever!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm happy because I got to hang out with my mates friends Japanes family again and they treated us to an awesome meal, I can't remember the Japanese name for it but you have a grill in the centre of your table (which has an extractor fan to keep it civilised and smoke free) they bring you the raw meats and you grill it yourselves, twas real expensive and tasted like the barbeque of a god, seriously the meat melted in your mouth lukily Ai (my friends mate) was able to translate scrumptious as she had heard it before from her studies in England, it was a brilliant night and now we've finished all the beer so we ventured down to the 99Yen shop for a bottle of . . . damn can't read it but its like sake and its 25%


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 27, 2008)

Ivy said:


> jennifer! i really hope you are talking about an actual rocket and not a pocket rocket. that is not very ladylike. your mother would not be pleased.



and today i am happy about this comment. because i definitely just had myself a hearty lol. 

girl, you know my mother isn't pleased in regards to about 99.9% of the things i do. hahahaha :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm happy that I've reached a certain emotional "goal" I set for myself.


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm happy that I got back home just in time to miss the wicked rain we had here.:eat1:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm happy to be here in Japan at my mates student housing or Plume as its known (although we call it Dharma station 10 The Plume) tonight was a leaving do and I got to film/be part of it all, plus met first Japanese bbw who could speak english, was going swimmingly till it turned out she had a bf in denmark but was still an awesome night, I'm not sure what the name of the spirit I'm drinking is, all I know that it's like sake but made from something like potatoes and that they sell it at the 99yen shop down the road but it costs 548yen (like two pounds fifty or five dollars)
and it tastes quite nice with this whitegrape and aloe minute maid


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm happy that Bruce will be here friday night :smitten::smitten::wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I'm happy that Bruce will be here friday night :smitten::smitten::wubu:



WOOHOO!!
Have fun girly!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 28, 2008)

I just checked my Yahoo mail. Looks like I have won 850,000 British Pounds Sterling!!!! I sure am kicking myself for not accepting all the other huge amounts of money I have won...damn.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm happy because my coffee is hot and strong.

I'm happy because of the rain.

I'm happy because I know it's okay to be happy just because I can be.


----------



## The Fez (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm happy about recieving my press pass to Reading Festival today


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm happy that I am loved...and that that love helps keep me strong when I need to be. :blush::happy:


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 29, 2008)

im happy because..Im back..yaya !!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 30, 2008)

*i am happy that I sold my fenders and gas tank for my anniversary edition fatboy on ebay and got really good $ and now can go buy more parts for my bike that i am rebuilding...yaaaaaaaaaaa ebay motors..you were good to me today *


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 31, 2008)

Printing down two free tickets to see Mama Mia! 

Love free stuff!


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Playing in the park with my brothers in the rain ^_^


----------



## Carrie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sugarland's new album! :bounce:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm happy to be home for the first time in over a month... even it is just for the weekend. But then I'm going to Israel, so I'm happy about that too!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 1, 2008)

*spent some real quality time with my man for the first time in a long while...cooked him a fab dinner last nite, out for ice cream and a 2 hour motorcycle ride and very sweet cuddling and then some....no expectations...
just good times...life is good*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

At the risk of sounding cliché, I am just happy it's Friday!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 1, 2008)

I got to puppysit my furface nephew :wubu:


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm happy because I went into a store with an idea of how little I wanted to spend, and ended up spending less than that.


----------



## imfree (Aug 2, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I'm happy because I went into a store with an idea of how little I wanted to spend, and ended up spending less than that.



Girl, you've blessed! LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*I am in Atlantic City, NJ and went to see *CLUTCH* last nite at the HOUSE OF BLUES!!!!!!!!!!! spent 4 days at the beach and am on my way to an AA meeting then another day at the beach....besides loving all the *EYE CANDY* Everywhere.....i am with a great gf and we are having such a good time..life is so goooooooooooood*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm happy because I had the pleasure of finally meeting my good friend here on Dimensions Thik Jersey Chik in person today. She and her her husband are traveling on vacation and stopped off in my town to meet me and my husband. We all had breakfast together at my house and she is just as sweet and funny in person as she is here in the lounge, and of course shes HAWT . I really had a great time and I wish we lived closer so we could hang out together more often.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 3, 2008)

1. I'm happy I ran some errands yesterday, and I have some to do today.

2. I'm happy it's already been a week since I graduated from BMT. 

3. I'm happy for the internet cafe (Although someone got into my account earlier... Everything is cool now though). 

4. I'm happy it's been a relaxing sunday.

5. I'm happy I went running today too. 'Twas fun. 

6. I'm happy to be back. *SING*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*I'm happy that i had a great weekend with a good gf and we got tons of beach time in at Margate City,NJ today..and we just got along fantastic and everything worked out better then expected....love that*


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm happy today because I leave for my trip to Israel in oh... 6 hours? LOL. I'm like giddy and excited and nervous and nauseous all at the same time.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 4, 2008)

Being Home! Me and my girls went to Maryland for a week and as sad as this sounds, my husband and I have never spent 24 hours apart in 10 years and it was HARD. And although my aunt has a lavish lifestyle and a beautiful home, I am so damn happy to be home, in my home, in my life with who I have and what I have.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 4, 2008)

music...my REAL first love.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm happy because the other night I met someone really awesome. Sweet, kind, funny, cute, and she likes the same things I do. World = rocked.


----------



## g-squared (Aug 4, 2008)

i just had the most amazing coversation that i can imagine, with the girl of my dreams.:wubu:


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 5, 2008)

I went to the craft store and picked up a bunch of stuff I'd been meaning to get. I spent the afternoon painting with my boyfriend and best friend, and then I updated my scrapbook with some primo new paper I bought! Awesome day!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 5, 2008)

Prospect of a new kick ass job that pays twice as much as I make right now and that is in the Design field which I love.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2008)

I was faced with a scary panic inducing situation and I handled it easily. If you had described the situation to me I would have said that I would have been diving for cover. Nice to know I have hidden reserves.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 6, 2008)

I did the Great Wall of China! was frikkin awesome view but incredibly tough on ones knees!


----------



## leighcy (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm happy that...

I'm back in touch with one of my best friends.
Tickets for a certain concert go on sale in 2 days.
I've met some really nice people lately.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

i just had the best conversation with my mother that i've had *in months* today. i finally feel like i have their support to pursue an array of exciting possibilities i've kept locked up in my head for awhile now. 

it's such a refreshing, relieving and empowering feeling. just from one little talk.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Aug 7, 2008)

I get to stay at the Capitol in London this weekend


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 7, 2008)

My car went in for inspection today and it didn't need anything!  (for once!)


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2008)

Nine minutes into the new day, and, all is well!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

I got a really good tax return check back this year.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 8, 2008)

*it's another beauitiful day in my world and my motorcyle is all packed...heading to Bob Evans to meet 3 gf's to ride up to JIM THORPE, PA camping all weekend with another 50+ awesome friends from all over the globe.....*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2008)

I am happy that I got to do one of my tunes at an open mic in Philly last night.... and that my boss is letting me work from home today!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 16, 2008)

My very first rep point yellow can thingy!! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 16, 2008)

Adrian almost sat on me yesterday until I applied for college...I got accepted. I also got approved for the BOGW (fee waiver) and a Pell grant.
I'm stoked.





AND TERRIFIED!! I haven't been in school in 17...almost 18...years!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

It's almost Sunday.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 16, 2008)

Did my official "moving back in" grocery run. The fridge is no longer barren!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 16, 2008)

Im happy that my bestest best friend is finally moving back to western MA!!! hes gonna be here in 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm happy because my best friend and I were able to spend a few days together, we haven't seen each other for a couple of years! I.heart.her.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

Today, I'm happy that I did not burn the garlic bread THIS time. :happy:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Today, I'm happy that I did not burn the garlic bread THIS time. :happy:



Aw Swampy  You just brought me back to when I was first married...we NEVER knew what unburnt garlic bread tasted like!!!


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 16, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> It's almost Sunday.



What? You got a hot date or something?

:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Adrian almost sat on me yesterday until I applied for college...I got accepted. I also got approved for the BOGW (fee waiver) and a Pell grant.
> I'm stoked.
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations. Wonderful news.


----------



## Al Diggy (Aug 16, 2008)

i haven't posted in forever, but, im happy that my son is starting middle school...IN LESS THAN A MONTH!!! YESSSS!!! FREEDOM!!! LOL...


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> What? You got a hot date or something?
> 
> :wubu:



Yup, with the most awesome guy in the universe. :wubu:


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> My very first rep point yellow can thingy!! WOOOHOOO!



Me too! Rep whore that I am . . . knew I was close . . . so posted a pic in the belly hang thread. What can I say? At least I own it


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

Al Diggy said:


> i haven't posted in forever, but, im happy that my son is starting middle school...IN LESS THAN A MONTH!!! YESSSS!!! FREEDOM!!! LOL...



Mazeltov Al!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Me too! Rep whore that I am . . . knew I was close . . . so posted a pic in the belly hang thread. What can I say? At least I own it



Sneaky! I love it! You deserve those cans meanwhile.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm happy because I spent a nice day with my cousins who are up visiting.


----------



## Al Diggy (Aug 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mazeltov Al!



Thanx, Susannah...


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm feeling better about the no date thing! And I found a dollar under my bed!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2008)

1 week until I go back to school!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 17, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I'm feeling better about the no date thing! And I found a dollar under my bed!



Now that you're rich the women will _throw_ themselves at you!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 17, 2008)

Reading things like this makes me happy to be a part of the human race.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I got flirted with today. Im pretty sure... or maybe he was just being super cute and nice to get me to give in and buy the DS game I was looking at.

I did buy it. 

But its still nice to think that he was flirting. :wubu:

And he was hawt too!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

Things I'm Happy About

* I had a _phenomenal_ night in New York :wubu:
* I just got back from a fabulous trip in one of the most amazing countries.
* My friends are pretty much fighting over who gets to hang out with me first.  Definitely makes me feel loved.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2008)

1. i didn't have to work
1a. i slept until 1:30
2. crunch berries


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 20, 2008)

It's now official! I'm enrolled at college and my first class is Tuesday evening. :happy:


----------



## The Fez (Aug 20, 2008)

ham and cheese toastie

:smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> It's now official! I'm enrolled at college and my first class is Tuesday evening. :happy:



WooHoo!!!! ::shakes booty::

You can do it, Mellie!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> It's now official! I'm enrolled at college and my first class is Tuesday evening. :happy:



Whoo Hoo! Thats great Mellie I know you'll do great, I'm excited for you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

The guy I am talking to in South Carolina calls me "Princess". Makes me feel really happy just to have that endearment directed towards me!!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 20, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> WooHoo!!!! ::shakes booty::
> 
> You can do it, Mellie!





sugar and spice said:


> Whoo Hoo! Thats great Mellie I know you'll do great, I'm excited for you.




Thanks SO much! :kiss2:


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 21, 2008)

so through the wonders of Myspace, I found the cutie that sold me tha DS game. I sent him a short message saying I liked the game. He replied with a sweet message... :wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going to get my new tattoo drawn up and hopefully I'll be getting it started within the next week or two. I haven't gotten one in like 3 months so I'm kinda going through withdrawl haha


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 21, 2008)

Meeting my baby downtown and we're spending a couple of days together before school starts! :wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 21, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> I'm going to get my new tattoo drawn up and hopefully I'll be getting it started within the next week or two. I haven't gotten one in like 3 months so I'm kinda going through withdrawl haha



Ive got my next one all drawn! Its just a matter of getting to the shop and paying for it.  But its not my money, its a b-day gift from my parents.

Free tattoo!!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 21, 2008)

A good, long, soaking rain (in August yet!) hasleft everything lush and green and has lowered the temperature into the seventies (in Oklahoma yet!).


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A good, long, soaking rain (in August yet!) hasleft everything lush and green and has lowered the temperature into the seventies (in Oklahoma yet!).



There really is nothing like a good rainfall to revitalize nature. New Englad has been getting a ton of rain this summer, but all the greenery looks so healthy and beautiful. I love rain!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I'm finally over my jetlag!




I've been waking up throughout the night the last few days, so it was phenomenal to get a FULL night's sleep last night.


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 21, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Ive got my next one all drawn! Its just a matter of getting to the shop and paying for it.  But its not my money, its a b-day gift from my parents.
> 
> Free tattoo!!!!



Lucky you!!!! I don't think I could ever swing that, I've gotten my parents to get them with me before, but not fit the bill haha. But this guy is starting my sleeve and is going to do the entire thing, so its gonna be a little bit more then costly. He's probably one of the best guys in Philly so cheap is not going to be a word associated with it haha. He quoted me at 150 an hour and the entire arm is going to take over 25 hours he is thinking, but he's willing to throw me some free sessions, but overall... yea... this is gonna make me poor for a little while haha


----------



## Rowan (Aug 21, 2008)

They are sending us home early from work today due to TS Fay...woo hoo


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

Happy that everyone in my immediate family is well!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Happy that everyone in my immediate family is well!



I'm happy you are all well too G/F.:wubu:


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

My 19th anniversary was great. We went on a small road trip. Going on an even bigger one this weekend.


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm really happy that my school refund check is in the bank and I can now do everything I need to be ready for the kick off of classes on Monday!!! I'm also really happy that the kick off for classes is Monday...AND that it's almost football season!!!

and I'm getting me a new backpack...I have been using the one I had in high school (I graduated 8 years ago)!!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> I'm really happy that my school refund check is in the bank and I can now do everything I need to be ready for the kick off of classes on Monday!!! I'm also really happy that the kick off for classes is Monday...AND that it's almost football season!!!
> 
> and I'm getting me a new backpack...I have been using the one I had in high school (I graduated 8 years ago)!!!



I'd be more excited for the football season if the Bears had even ONE offensive weapon (Devin Hester is an especially deadly special teams guy, not a receiver, so he gets his own title: Lethal Weapon). As it is, it's going to be either a very long, or a very short, season.

As for the backpack, I always loved getting new ones, but that's because up until now, mine would always die within a year or two... I was quite abusive with them. So my happy thing today would be that my bookbag, after 3 years, is STILL in good working condition! Helps considering the number of books I have to read this year. :doh:


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> As for the backpack, I always loved getting new ones, but that's because up until now, mine would always die within a year or two... I was quite abusive with them. So my happy thing today would be that my bookbag, after 3 years, is STILL in good working condition! Helps considering the number of books I have to read this year. :doh:



I am this way with backpacks and sport bags too, and I'm not even in school. I pack my bag full of library books, laptop, spare batteries, cables, snack foods, CDs, and energy drinks. Then I get upset when I break the plastic buckles that hold the shoulder strap on...


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 21, 2008)

Victim said:


> I am this way with backpacks and sport bags too, and I'm not even in school. I pack my bag full of library books, laptop, spare batteries, cables, snack foods, CDs,and energy drinks. Then I get upset when I break the plastic buckles that hold the shoulder strap on...



The backpack I have right now is from high school and it has made it through everything! I put all sorts of crap in there, I throw it, slam it, and kick it. It really is still good to use, I just want a new one. One of the straps has been held on by a safety pin for about 5 years now. It has only popped open and cut me like 4 times...so no big deal...

*GO PACKERS!!!*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Aug 21, 2008)

*hello everyone, im happy today cuz i got to check my mail, and its been quite a while cuz i have no computer.....mine broke!!! but anyhow im glad to see some of the posts on here. it has certainly made my day!!!!! *


----------



## troubadours (Aug 21, 2008)

everything. i dunno why, i'm just in a great mood.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm happy with the good news we got at work today....

my boss does NOT have cancer!!! WOOT!!!


Today is a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm getting my Xbox 360 back from repairs in 5 days!


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 22, 2008)

That the school holidays are nearly over and all the kids who were getting in my way in the swimming pool today will all be back in class very soon!


----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2008)

1. 
It's my dogs 10th birthday today!

2.
I have an appointment with my hairdresser next week. I like that guy so much that I'm equally excited to meet him as well as getting my hair did. (k, probably more!)

:bounce:


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm really happy i found dimensions today!
It's like heaven, on the internet :happy:


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 22, 2008)

Last day before vacation!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Red (Aug 22, 2008)

Last day at work today before 2 whole weeks off, now done and dusted. I have a weekend ahead of general flat tidying, suitcase packing and laundry to get through then its of to Scrumpys on Monday...then Boston on Tuesday. So flippin' excited to see everyone and I cant wait to get back in that pool!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> I'm really happy i found dimensions today!
> It's like heaven, on the internet :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm happy today because I bought my last set of textbooks- ever!


Well... at least for a few years. Then I might get the grad school itch. LOL


But really, they were the cheapest set of books I've ever bought, so that was exciting too.



And I've just been in a phenomenal mood today for no particular reason. 



ETA: I just noticed that I got my second light green can today. Yay! Thanks SusieQ!


----------



## AnotherJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

I am happy because I get to spend Saturday with one of my best friends that I haven't seen since May!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm happy because the british summer is not playing up anymore, thank goodness i have my sun!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm happy now because a guy that asked for my number the other day actually called me today. 


He was too cute- he talked like a mile a minute.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 22, 2008)

Im happy that I ran into the guy I met the other day and we went for a ride and... did a recreational activity...



i mean we smoked a bowl.


hes so cute!! :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm happy that I was able to help my honey accomplish an important task today that will make our relationship even stronger.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm happy that I got to Nerf with my best friends one last time before leaving for college.


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

I am happy I have a day off 2moro!! SLEEP, LOVELY WONDERFUL SLEEP!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *hello everyone, im happy today cuz i got to check my mail, and its been quite a while cuz i have no computer.....mine broke!!! but anyhow im glad to see some of the posts on here. it has certainly made my day!!!!! *



Phoebe I have missed you. I have been worried, because I have not heard much from you on mySpace either. I am glad you are back.



Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm happy with the good news we got at work today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prayer really helps. That is wonderful news C.



MattS19 said:


> I'm getting my Xbox 360 back from repairs in 5 days!



Yay! Let the games begin. :kiss2:




bexylicious said:


> I am happy I have a day off 2moro!! SLEEP, LOVELY WONDERFUL SLEEP!



Enjoy, you with your new sexy self! Love the haircut.


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *hello everyone, im happy today cuz i got to check my mail, and its been quite a while cuz i have no computer.....mine broke!!! but anyhow im glad to see some of the posts on here. it has certainly made my day!!!!! *



yey phoebes back!!!! hope youre doing well hunny!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

No work for 12 days!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!~


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> No work for 12 days!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!~



Enjoy your vacation, Chikie!!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm donating a minimum if 12" of my hair to Wigs For Kids...TODAY! OMG *passes out*


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

I could never do that, i love my hair (also, that's what i'm happy about...my hair :happy


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm donating a minimum if 12" of my hair to Wigs For Kids...TODAY! OMG *passes out*



WOW mellie!! Really?!?! Can't wait to see pics of your new hair cut and good on you doing this good thing!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> I could never do that, i love my hair (also, that's what i'm happy about...my hair :happy


Well, it DOES grow back!  It's just hair and it's a worthy cause. 



bexylicious said:


> WOW mellie!! Really?!?! Can't wait to see pics of your new hair cut and good on you doing this good thing!


50 bajillion pics will be posted, Bexy love. Even if I hate the cut. I figure it'll grow back if I don't like it.  And thanks.


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 23, 2008)

My bestfriend from college gets back to school today so I get to see her.


^_^ <<<< Thats my really happy face


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2008)

I am pleased that I survived 11 hours at work. Now I have 12 hours to look forward to and then I'll have 3 days off. 

I am also pleased that it is nice and cool outside today.


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

my fridge is half full for once.

luxury!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am happy that I am going to get to spend time with my friend today and go to the movies!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

It's a GORGEOUS day outside....

It's SATURDAY.....

....what else is there??


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

I’m happy that dad *finally* has booked our flights & hotel.

Confuckingrats dude.


(I’m not so happy that I have to save up and stay indoors all weekend, though. The good shizz always happen when you’re broke. :/ )


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a freakin date tomorrow night!! With the adorable nervous guy. He's was equally cute and flustered when he asked me out...

"Uh... forgive me for being forward.. but, uh... I was wondering, um, what your plans for Sunday night were. I'd really like to take you out.... if that isn't too forward."


I haven't been on a first date... EVER really. When my ex and I started dating, it started with just hanging out. This new guy is even picking me up at my house!!

LOVE IT! 





What the hell do people talk about on first dates?!?!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I have a freakin date tomorrow night!! With the adorable nervous guy. He's was equally cute and flustered when he asked me out...
> 
> "Uh... forgive me for being forward.. but, uh... I was wondering, um, what your plans for Sunday night were. I'd really like to take you out.... if that isn't too forward."
> 
> ...





Just be yourself Sam and you will be fine... Find some common interest that you both have and start the conversation with that.... 

Most important.... have fun!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 24, 2008)

- I ran five miles this morning to honor all the fallen soldiers in all the operations in Iraq. Even though I don't like the fact that we're in Iraq in the first place, a lost soldier is a lost soldier. The run is the least that could be done for them. And I got through it even though I'm 75% sure I have/am developing shin splints right now. 

- Friday I graduated my first technical school course. Six college credit hours, and somehow I made TOP GRADUATE at the last second. Busted a 99.17 in the course. </Gloat> I have another five week course to do, as well as go to survival school in Spo-kizz-ane Washington. 

- I ran/walked nine miles on Friday too.

- I don't have anything to study, so I get to sleeeeeeeeepppppppppppppp after lunch. 

- My laptop hasn't crashed yet! lol


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> - I ran five miles this morning to honor all the fallen soldiers in all the operations in Iraq. Even though I don't like the fact that we're in Iraq in the first place, a lost soldier is a lost soldier. The run is the least that could be done for them. And I got through it even though I'm 75% sure I have/am developing shin splints right now.
> 
> - Friday I graduated my first technical school course. Six college credit hours, and somehow I made TOP GRADUATE at the last second. Busted a 99.17 in the course. </Gloat> I have another five week course to do, as well as go to survival school in Spo-kizz-ane Washington.
> 
> ...




Many congrats to you getting through your 5 mile run. Phew! *looks for a sweatin' smiley icon*

Hey I hope you take good care of yourself. Dude, you are getting a DAMN lot of exercise. YAY on sleep. Are you running your laptop ragged or something?

Take care, dude. :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> - I ran five miles this morning to honor all the fallen soldiers in all the operations in Iraq. Even though I don't like the fact that we're in Iraq in the first place, a lost soldier is a lost soldier. The run is the least that could be done for them. And I got through it even though I'm 75% sure I have/am developing shin splints right now.
> 
> - Friday I graduated my first technical school course. Six college credit hours, and somehow I made TOP GRADUATE at the last second. Busted a 99.17 in the course. </Gloat> I have another five week course to do, as well as go to survival school in Spo-kizz-ane Washington.
> 
> ...



Rep rep rep rep rep!!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

I got my student ID on Friday and I keep looking at it and getting all excited about school again!!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got my student ID on Friday and I keep looking at it and getting all excited about school again!!



Yaaay!!! Good luck! Don't let the big kids take your lunch money!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got my student ID on Friday and I keep looking at it and getting all excited about school again!!



Whoo! Smart chicks are sexayyyyy.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got my student ID on Friday and I keep looking at it and getting all excited about school again!!




Congrats! I got mine then, too...and I looked pissed. Probably because I had just found out how much my textbooks are gonna cost me. :-|


----------



## The Fez (Aug 24, 2008)

Pissed usually means drunk in brit land.. Mellie you alcy! 

I look awful in my license photo's; stoned in my drivers, drunk in my passport, convict in my student ID :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Yaaay!!! Good luck! Don't let the big kids take your lunch money!



haha No way!! I'll do their homework but they will NOT get my food! 



Jon Blaze said:


> Whoo! Smart chicks are sexayyyyy.



yeah, baby  



CAMellie said:


> Congrats! I got mine then, too...and I looked pissed. Probably because I had just found out how much my textbooks are gonna cost me. :-|



I look really cute in mine! LOL one of the best pics I've had in a while. My books weren't that bad. I got 4 on amazon for about $25.00 total and the only one left is a text book which is around $50.00....I think.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Pissed usually means drunk in brit land.. Mellie you alcy!
> 
> I look awful in my license photo's; stoned in my drivers, drunk in my passport, convict in my student ID :doh:



Pissed means drunk in Australia too.:bow:


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 24, 2008)

Im happy that I might be hanging out with the new guy during the week.

Im also happy that I bought the soundtrack to *Labyrinth*. It was my first casette tape when I was younger and I was obsessed with the movie.

CHILLY DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

I called Mimi over the weekend and we had fun talking over the phone.

I have made some very nice friends here at Dims.

I just wish I didn't live so far away.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Pissed usually means drunk in brit land.. Mellie you alcy!





Susannah said:


> Pissed means drunk in Australia too.:bow:



Nah...just furious!


----------



## g-squared (Aug 25, 2008)

I am happy because i'm officially dating the girl of my dreamss. <333


----------



## Buttons (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm happy because of the loyalty Arizona fans still have and show for Gonzo!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 25, 2008)

My friend invited me to a reggae show. I haven't been to a show in like.... forever (about a month in real people time haha) The show is Among Criminals, Barefoot Truth and Tsunami Rising. Mix Jam and reggae, o... I know I will be there and totally stoked ^_^


----------



## Mathias (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm happy because I'm back in school and was able to register for counseling. I'm also happy because on the way back from that I saw an extremeley pretty BBW from far away. She got lost in the crowd before I could say hello though.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Everybody here doesn't think i look 12


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still on a high from my date last night. 


And we have plans for Thursday night. We've talked/texted pretty much all day.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's great, here's to getting your boat floated, hope Thursday is equally as cool for you. 

I'm happy because I spent the entire weekend with my girlfriend, and had a totally awesome time, the best time I've had for as long as I can remember. I'm on cloud 9, 10, 11, ... well, let's just say cloud 9 through cloud billion. 

Devon, you rock sweetheart  I miss you my little lovemonkey


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm happy cos I just got back from Moscow, although I am in great need of a shower and a shave but its good to be home


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 25, 2008)

That fall is right around the corner. My season of the year by far!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm still on a high from my date last night.
> 
> 
> And we have plans for Thursday night. We've talked/texted pretty much all day.



I am sooo glad that you had a wonderful time on your date last night!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2008)

It's my birthday! I have no shame in letting anyone know. Haha.


----------



## cnk2cav (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm officially a homeowner!!!!!! It's seemed like this day would never come. Now if only I had a magic fairy to do all the packing/moving....


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It's my birthday! I have no shame in letting anyone know. Haha.


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 26, 2008)

We got a puppy, and it's name should be cute ^_^






Yaaaaay! 10 years of asking has apparently finally come into fruition!

(I'm rubbish at taking pictures indoors...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

cnk2cav said:


> I'm officially a homeowner!!!!!! It's seemed like this day would never come. Now if only I had a magic fairy to do all the packing/moving....


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It's my birthday! I have no shame in letting anyone know. Haha.



Happy Birthday Tina. I have left you a message on your MySpace page.

Shosh


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I skipped out of work early...wheeee!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Awww, thanks. Jim, you're so awesome, you really are the best.  Your little lovemonkey's missing ya big time. 



JiminOR said:


> Wow, that's great, here's to getting your boat floated, hope Thursday is equally as cool for you.
> 
> I'm happy because I spent the entire weekend with my girlfriend, and had a totally awesome time, the best time I've had for as long as I can remember. I'm on cloud 9, 10, 11, ... well, let's just say cloud 9 through cloud billion.
> 
> Devon, you rock sweetheart  I miss you my little lovemonkey


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm exhausted beyond words, have a heel split so I'm limping, my backpack weighs a ton, there was a buttload of messed up paperwork to square away.....and I am STILL having the time of my life in school!!! :wubu:


----------



## rainbowman (Aug 27, 2008)

A short story that I wrote has just won a competition. A theatre in London will dramatise it in the winter.


----------



## bexy (Aug 27, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> We got a puppy, and it's name should be cute ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me wants!!! what is its name?!?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

rainbowman said:


> A short story that I wrote has just won a competition. A theatre in London will dramatise it in the winter.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> That fall is right around the corner. My season of the year by far!





Mine too. I totally LOVE it. All the changing colours, the smell of leaves, Halloween, comfort food, snuggling under the covers to stay warm...


:wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

My mom braided my hair for me before work this morning, something I havent had done in about 10 years or so....so im happy, because it's totally cute!  

View attachment braid.JPG


----------



## bexy (Aug 27, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mom braided my hair for me before work this morning, something I havent had done in about 10 years or so....so im happy, because it's totally cute!



I love it!! So adorable!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 27, 2008)

Rowan said:


> My mom braided my hair for me before work this morning, something I havent had done in about 10 years or so....so im happy, because it's totally cute!



cute, rowan!!!

i'm happy because tomorrow i'm moving back to school ~yay~


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Aug 27, 2008)

im happy that everyone else is happy, and i'm eating a bagel.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm eating Cheez-its right now! :happy:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I love it!! So adorable!



Thank you sweets  I was going to put the hair ties at the end of the braids, but knew if i leaned back my chair here at work I'd probably pull them off and lose part of the braids


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2008)

troubadours said:


> cute, rowan!!!
> 
> i'm happy because tomorrow i'm moving back to school ~yay~



Thank you! 

Yay for school...i tried to go back for this semester but didnt get financial aid in time, so have to wait for spring semester


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm just happy that I don't need to go out anyplace after work tonight... even though I have a lot to do around the house.


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Today I was sent a bunch of beautiful pink roses while I was at work. I had to work overtime and I was tired as hell at the end of the day, but I was filled with happiness all day long.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

I sent my girlfriend pink roses, and when she's happy, I'm happy


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 28, 2008)

I took pics of my school!!! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## mimosa (Aug 28, 2008)

Just being able to breathe easy. I've been sick for 2 weeks from my asthma. The last week was the hardest. I thank God for today. I felt somewhat better. Almost normal.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Get well soon Mimi. 

Shoshie


----------



## Mathias (Aug 29, 2008)

I just got a message from a girl I have a crush on. She wants to have lunch with me next week! :blush::happy::bounce:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I just got a message from a girl I have a crush on. She wants to have lunch with me next week! :blush::happy::bounce:



Yay! I hope you both have a nice time.


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 29, 2008)

I am happy I'm having a fabulous vacation. I'm happy I just spent the evening with good friends and good kids having dinner and a bonfire at the beach. I'm happy I was pretty true to myself today.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

Well..it's Friday...yay! And there is a University of Florida Gator game tomorrow! Woo hoo!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 29, 2008)

Friday
Pay day
long weekend
Cake Day!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

It's a long weekend!  


Definitely much needed after the first week of school. 
One down, 15 more til graduation


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm happy I'm spending time with my honey...and that he took the trash out for me :happy:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 30, 2008)

It's my son's birthday on Monday so we'll be celebrating all weekend! Plus we're going on vacation next week. Life is good!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

I got to sleep in today... even if it was just an extra hour.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2008)

I met my bf and his friend Noelle downtown and we discovered that it was Gold Rush Days in Old Sacramento! We got to watch "gun fights" and see people in period costumes. It was crowded but fun! :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

My trainer called and canceled my work out session for this afternoon  Now I get to nap!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 2, 2008)

As sad as it was to leave my sweetheart, I'm happy to be back down at school, in my own house, with my own schedule... instead of having my days planned out FOR me! LoL Guess I gotta get used to it.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

Another excellent weekend with my girlfriend. She's the bomb, yo.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm happy that after two straight weeks of insomnia that I finally got a decent nights sleep last night. I feel like myself again.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm just happy today! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 9, 2008)

my 2 1/2 year old niece happily screamed my name when she saw me. Its a nice feeling to know that you are loved.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 9, 2008)

Fractions have always been my downfall...but I had a EUREKA moment today and now I have the hang of them!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am happy that my cold went away!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 9, 2008)

The free newspapers that we have access to here at the university where I work. I love the New York Times... good balanced news and a great science section.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 9, 2008)

What a great thread! OK, after the longest, wettest, darkest winter in about a century, it is spring down here, there is finally some blue sky out there, the sun is shining, the bees is buzzing, the boids is singing...
We've bought a new home and finally sold the old one (phew!).
And someone paid me two compliments


----------



## OC4bbws (Sep 10, 2008)

I am happy because I have food to eat, a job, and optimism


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 11, 2008)

- I got hit on by an older guy in a Lexus.  Always exciting.

- My nephew always tells me he missed me... even if I was just in the other room.

- My ridiculous instructor curved our exam by 20 points... since even the all star A students made 60s. 

- My prep work for clinical tomorrow was short and sweet.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2008)

*I GOT MY FIRST LIGHT GREEN CAN TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, I might be happy because I think I might have my first girlfriend...


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 11, 2008)

and on the other end of the spectrum, I'm pretty goddamn happy because I'm pretty sure I found my last girlfriend.

Godspeed Bmann, and good luck.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 11, 2008)

got accepted to uni two days ago
everything seems to be going well for my friends too
and today I got a congratulations card with £20 in it
Boo-Ya!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Sep 11, 2008)

I saw my neighbor, who is wheelchair bound, walking his cat (on a leash) It's so cute and always makes me smile.

I had a Dunkin' Donuts Coffee and it was sooooo good.

The sun is shining but it's not hot outside.


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats to all of you who bear congratulating! Lots of good stuff going on. 

Cindy, it always cracks me up to see a cat on a leash. Haven't seen many, mind you, but it always seems a bit surreal, given the usual feline temperament. 

I'm happy that I have been working on a custom jewelry order today and have another one I'm starting in a few minutes.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 11, 2008)

That i'm using my head instead of my renegade heart for a change.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Sep 11, 2008)

It really is absolutely adorable.

I've tried my male cat on a harness and in his kitty brain he's convinced if he can get low enough he'll escape the harness. So he just crawls around on his belly. It's quite funny but he's not diggin' the experience.




Tina said:


> Congrats to all of you who bear congratulating! Lots of good stuff going on.
> 
> Cindy, it always cracks me up to see a cat on a leash. Haven't seen many, mind you, but it always seems a bit surreal, given the usual feline temperament.
> 
> I'm happy that I have been working on a custom jewelry order today and have another one I'm starting in a few minutes.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 11, 2008)

BigCutieCindy said:


> It really is absolutely adorable.
> 
> I've tried my male cat on a harness and in his kitty brain he's convinced if he can get low enough he'll escape the harness. So he just crawls around on his belly. It's quite funny but he's not diggin' the experience.



My male cat would just fall over on his side when I put his harness on him. He fell down some stairs doing that once. I checked to make sure he was okay...and then laughed until I cried.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 12, 2008)

I walked by a door and snagged my stretch pants. I had a tiny hole in the top knee section. I couldnt leave it alone and was running my finger around the hole making it bigger. My 2 1/2 y/o niece saw me doing that...so she came over and started circling that snag with her finger. I looked at her a little perplexed and said, "What are you doing?" she replied with, "I'm making the hole bigger cos when we get holes in our pants mommy buys us new ones." That made me laugh that she was so devious and clever both at the same time.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

I am happy because it's the weekend!!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm happy I get to spend the day with Adrian...and he can explain this damned mmorpg I downloaded. :doh:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm happy cos me mate Joe's getting a pub in Southampton, king alf's arms if anyones in the area


----------



## g-squared (Sep 12, 2008)

i only have two classes and ill be done by like 3, and then theres the weekend, so yeah i'm excited


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

Are we allowed to post mixed blessings here? Theresa finally gets back tommorow, but I have to work 2 12's this weekend AND be on call...


----------



## Suze (Sep 12, 2008)

todays dinner (mac&cheese + hotdogs. so simple, sooo good.)

plus, i am meeting a bunch of friends i havent seen in ages tomorrow...it is going to be great!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm going on a friend date tonight.  I haven't hung out with my bestest friend in ages, so we're having dinner and then going to the movies tonight.



Then I'll probably hang out with the guy I'm dating (he's so NOT my boyfriend) and that always ends well. If not, I'll hang out with my FWB... and that usually ends well. lol


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Sep 12, 2008)

Sitting here, TV muted, listening to the rain.


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2008)

BigCutieCindy said:


> It really is absolutely adorable.
> 
> I've tried my male cat on a harness and in his kitty brain he's convinced if he can get low enough he'll escape the harness. So he just crawls around on his belly. It's quite funny but he's not diggin' the experience.


Yeah, cats don't like to be messed with. Was just looking at the photos of cats in wigs in Buffie's thread. Take away their dignity and they'll smother you in your sleep.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, so we're not boyfriend and girlfriend yet, buuuuuuut we are getting there! Especially since she said that she's had a crush on me since that one year in high school...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 12, 2008)

My honey got a haircut today and he looks fine as fuck. *growls*


----------



## lily352 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm happy that the new clothes I ordered fit perfectly!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm going to spend all day long with MetalGirl (Devon) all day long tomorrow. She's the best thing that ever happened to me. :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad that my job fired two- and perhaps three, soon- worthless idiots. They really needed to be canned.


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm officially crushing on the truck driver that brings supplies to the restaurant. He talks about communism and has a great smile. :blush: It's not one of those sad "be still, beating heart!" crushes, but a happy "a girl can dream" kind of crush.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm glad that my job fired two- and perhaps three, soon- worthless idiots. They really needed to be canned.



Please send some of that good work karma to my place of employment, we need some 'housekeeping' there as well!

kthxbye


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 13, 2008)

i have been paying 5 bucks a month for insurance on my phone that everyone said i wouldnt ever need...
and tada!

i needed it.

oh yes... and my friends are awesome. they keep me outa trouble and keep me laughing at the sametime.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I walked by a door and snagged my stretch pants. I had a tiny hole in the top knee section. I couldnt leave it alone and was running my finger around the hole making it bigger. My 2 1/2 y/o niece saw me doing that...so she came over and started circling that snag with her finger. I looked at her a little perplexed and said, "What are you doing?" she replied with, "I'm making the hole bigger cos when we get holes in our pants mommy buys us new ones." That made me laugh that she was so devious and clever both at the same time.


Awww, totally cute story, Lovelyone!


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 13, 2008)

Im happy because my bf is coming to stay tomorrow for a few days


----------



## Mishty (Sep 13, 2008)

I woke up without pants. I don't think I even wore pants last night.
My last memory is of a large drag queen named Manda Black doing a bad Pink "Dear Diary" cover.... I should be hungover, and blue. I'm to old for this shit...._*I'm happy today because *_ I get a little a little crazy, act a fool and no matter what, when I wake up I knew I would be surrounded by the best group of friends a fatty could ask for. 

:wubu:


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Sep 13, 2008)

watching the squirrels, chimpmunks, bunnies, and birds playing on/around my patio.

that another pizza place in my town is now delivering and they have gyros and cheesy fries! Guess what I'm having for supper tonight.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm happy because my internet is fixed. It was broke for about a month.


----------



## porkchop (Sep 13, 2008)

I am extremely happy today! I just recieved a great promotion! Yeah me!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 13, 2008)

I am happy that I have a new boyfriend. :wubu: A real honest-to-god-take-out-in-public-meet-my-friends-and-family boyfriend. :wubu: And he thinks that I'm the cat's meow. :happy:

HAPPY!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I am happy that I have a new boyfriend. :wubu: A real honest-to-god-take-out-in-public-meet-my-friends-and-family boyfriend. :wubu: And he thinks that I'm the cat's meow. :happy:
> 
> HAPPY!!!!!! :happy:



I am sooo happy for you!!


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 13, 2008)

That my sister got engaged tonight! They were in Boston for the Sox game tonight and he asked her during the 8th inning stretch. Couldn't ask for a better guy!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> That my sister got engaged tonight! They were in Boston for the Sox game tonight and he asked her during the 8th inning stretch. Couldn't ask for a better guy!



Congratulations to your sister!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 14, 2008)

That I spent the afternoon with my niece and got her in to meet her favorite band-autographs and pictures and everything.

I really love my job A LOT on days like this.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 14, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I am happy that I have a new boyfriend. :wubu: A real honest-to-god-take-out-in-public-meet-my-friends-and-family boyfriend. :wubu: And he thinks that I'm the cat's meow. :happy:
> 
> HAPPY!!!!!! :happy:


 

Yay! :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you!!  I'm definitely a happy camper! 




mariac1966 said:


> I am sooo happy for you!!





Surlysomething said:


> Yay! :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Sep 15, 2008)

I had a wonderful visit with a friend
Watching Dr. Horrible's Sing-A-Long Blog....again and again


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

Today. I am happy because...

* I did alright on a test that I was severely stressin over.
* I got a call for an interview from one of the hospitals that I want to work at... even if it isn't the floor I want to work on.
* I get to go to the bank to DEPOSIT a check instead of withdraw money.  


BTW, I love this thread... it's sort of therapeutic to sit for a second and evaluate what's good in your life, even if it is just for today. [/sappiness]  lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

* I got my hair colored and blown dried professionally..and I feel like the BRECK GIRL, Queen for the day.........*


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm happy because I finally have electric again. Yay!!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm happy because I got all my official university documents through today and my job seekers has just come through! yay for handouts!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I'm happy because I got all my official university documents through today and my job seekers has just come through! yay for handouts!



Keep suckin on that government tit Baby! Juz Kiddin


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

*I finally got my returned overpayment of $3,850 from THe local newspaper....only took 12 days........:doh:*


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 17, 2008)

I got 10 hours of sleep last night after barely surviving on a max of 5 per night over the past 2 weeks. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 17, 2008)

Last night 2 people from MTV's Real World came to my school and I got to interview them for my school's paper! :happy: My editor said I did a wonderful job for it being my first time interviewing anyone. I even got their autographs! :bounce:


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

The jeweler was able to fix my glasses that snapped at the bridge of the nose...so I am not stuck only in my contact lenses for weeks until i can afford my new glasses....yay


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 17, 2008)

im feeling better


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 17, 2008)

Donuts, 5 of them, no wait 4  yum!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 17, 2008)

I get to make up a test that I missed in my business math class!


----------



## Tina (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been making lots of jewelry, and several special orders (my favorite!), which makes me happy, productive, and it satisfies that creative itch. 

Also, the sun is out and it's neither cold, nor hot. Life could be much worse.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

I got offered a job at a hospital today. 


And I broke up with the guy I'd been dating. I know that doesn't sound like a good thing, but it was the easiest break up ever. And it was long overdue... even though we'd only been seeing each other for 3 weeks. LOL


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I got offered a job at a hospital today.
> 
> 
> And I broke up with the guy I'd been dating. I know that doesn't sound like a good thing, but it was the easiest break up ever. And it was long overdue... even though we'd only been seeing each other for 3 weeks. LOL



Congratulations Sam!!!!! I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

I am happy that it is springtime in Australia. It is warm this morning and the blossoms are out on the trees.
I am grateful for my friends and family.
I am grateful that my sister bought me a huge container of Evening Primrose Oil tablets. It cost like $60. She also bought me some beautiful new linen for my bed.

I truely am blessed. Thank you so much universe.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am happy that it is springtime in Australia. It is warm this morning and the blossoms are out on the trees.
> I am grateful for my friends and family.
> I am grateful that my sister bought me a huge container of Evening Primrose Oil tablets. It cost like $60. She also bought me some beautiful new linen for my bed.
> 
> I truely am blessed. Thank you so much universe.




I'm glad to see you're posting again Shosh.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Congratulations Sam!!!!! I'm really happy for you.



Thanks darlin.  It'll be nice to get some income going again... even though I was voluntarily unemployed, so I can't really complain. LOL




MattS19 said:


> I'm glad to see you're posting again Shosh.



I second this. We've definitely missed you, Shoshie darlin.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'm glad to see you're posting again Shosh.



Oh thanks lovey.



SMA413 said:


> Thanks darlin.  It'll be nice to get some income going again... even though I was voluntarily unemployed, so I can't really complain. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks darlin!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2008)

I Am Happy That Today is one day closer to tomorrow.  

OH OH OH AND I AM MOST HAPPY CAUSE I GOT MY OWN COMPUTER NOW! It's gonna be in my room. So I can FINALLY [if I can freaking find it.] Have my webcam back! I missed it so much. ;D AND AND AND I AM SO HAPPY CAUSE I HAVE BEEN EATING FUNIONS DRINKING PEPSI AND LISTENING TO LORDI + ROB ZOMBIE. *Hyperactive* ... XD


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

I am happy that I got my vision board today. I have put it up on my wall and I am going to start placing pictures and other items on it. I will start to manifest all that I want to come into my life.

I am excited!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2008)

...Vision Board? *Blink Blink* ...I'm so young and dumb. XD


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 18, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Am Happy That Today is one day closer to tomorrow.
> 
> OH OH OH AND I AM MOST HAPPY CAUSE I GOT MY OWN COMPUTER NOW! It's gonna be in my room. So I can FINALLY [if I can freaking find it.] Have my webcam back! I missed it so much. ;D AND AND AND I AM SO HAPPY CAUSE I HAVE BEEN EATING FUNIONS DRINKING PEPSI AND LISTENING TO LORDI + ROB ZOMBIE. *Hyperactive* ... XD


I haven't been hyperactive in years.
Yay you!

-Rusty


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

:bounce: *I RECEIVED MY 2nd LIGHT GREEN CAN!!!!*:bounce:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 20, 2008)

I bought a replacement DS stylus last night.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm happy because....

I got to sleep in today.

I went to a high school football game last night.

I'm going out to dinner with my BFF- we're getting all dressed up cuz we feel like it. LOL


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm happy because my company is sending me to Australia for the 3rd time this year, and I leave in less than a week.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 20, 2008)

The 2008 NL Central Division Champs Are None Other Than My Chicago Cubs!!!!!


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 20, 2008)

That the world isn't over, yet.....!!!!

and that i'm getting somwhere with this girl i know, which is always good


----------



## mossystate (Sep 20, 2008)

Nothing in particular.

Today has just been calm and pleasant. Also, roomie went to Costco, and, without me asking, bought me two packages of ear plugs, two containers of campari tomatoes, chocolate chip cookies and brought back lunch for me...but I had already eaten. Would not even allow me to pay him for this stuff. Oh, and he also bought a bag of Temptations, for the kitty cat. Oh, and he also bought me all six of the ink carts I need for the printer. I scored!


I am going to go for a walk in the rain.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

I got paid my Pell Grant money yesterday... it was a LOT.

And I went to go see the girl I'm dating today. I'm totally on cloud 8 and a half! I'd be on cloud nine, but we're not boyfriend and girlfriend yet.

I kissed her before I left. It was AWESOME!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 21, 2008)

-I slept very well last night. 

-I'm in the last section of my course. I graduate on Friday, and then it's off to combat survival training.

-I got stationed in Oklahoma, which is what I expected anyway.

-The class and I are going to Buffalo Wild Wings! OLE!!! lol


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> -I slept very well last night.
> 
> -I'm in the last section of my course. I graduate on Friday, and then it's off to combat survival training.
> 
> ...




Cool man! :bow:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 21, 2008)

My teenage daughter made my favorite cookies last night -- chewy oatmeal chocolate chip cookies. And she made them just how I like them. I had a couple before bed last night, and just had one with my first coffee of the day. Divine.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> My teenage daughter made my favorite cookies last night -- chewy oatmeal chocolate chip cookies. And she made them just how I like them. I had a couple before bed last night, and just had one with my first coffee of the day. Divine.



I have never tried those kinds of cookies before. I'm missing out.
Lucky you. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

I suppose I am happy that I have 3 days off from work. 


I am also happy that on my long walk to work in the dark that I didn't get attacked by wild animals.  I heard some animals making some fierce fighting noises in a patch of woods that was very close to the roads. Might've been fighting over some kill, I am guessing?

Frightened the crap outta me. I just stayed my distance and walked the rest of the way in the dark.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 21, 2008)

starting Uni tomorrow!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

That I don't have to go to the Nut House *work* tomorrow! YAY!!

:-D


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2008)

I am happy that I saw a niece get a glass to pour her coke into instead of crinking from the 2-liter...YAY, monkeys CAN be trained!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 22, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> My teenage daughter made my favorite cookies last night -- chewy oatmeal chocolate chip cookies. And she made them just how I like them. I had a couple before bed last night, and just had one with my first coffee of the day. Divine.


 

I'm sooo jealous! Lucky you! :eat2:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I'm happy because my company is sending me to Australia for the 3rd time this year, and I leave in less than a week.



Are you coming to Melbourne? I am glad you love Australia. I do too.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 22, 2008)

I have more than one, sue me. 

-hugs from my Mom

-kisses from my nephew 

-seeing my baby sister and her guy and their hilarious dog

-rice crackers

-knowing my sister was rocking out to NKOTB with her best friend in the T.dot. (I took her to see them for her first concert when she was 11 and now she's reliving the glory at 29..hehe)

-snuggling with my cat

-kicking work ass

-rain..the glorious, comforting rain

-knowing i'm getting a week of paid time off for Christmas

I've had a shitty-ass month so far. Really down, really tired. Having to take a moment to think about what made me happy today really made me think about how good i've got it.

:kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 23, 2008)

I just taught my dog to do a high five! 

(either that or she taught me that she can, probably more likely!)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 23, 2008)

I borrowed my buddy's XBox 360 last week. After a day and a half it gave me the Red Ring of Death. I finally got in touch with him today.

He told me not to worry about it. He's pissed that it happened, but knows it's not my fault, and he's gonna just ship it back as soon as I can get it back to him.

So after worrying about how to break it to him, I did, and it's all good... more or less. It'll be better once the hassle's over.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

You know what? Shoshie _totally _made me happy today. She's the cutest. 
 L'shana tovah, Shoshie darling! 


Oh, and getting texts from a new guy that you just saw less than 12 hrs ago saying "wish you were here". Gotta love that in the middle of a long ass day.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 24, 2008)

'American Psycho' heads to Broadway
_Producers developing film for the stage

By Gregg Goldstein

Sept 23, 2008, 06:55 PM ET
NEW YORK -- Will a singing "American Psycho" serial killer knock 'em dead on Broadway?

Producers are betting Bret Easton Ellis' novel and screen adaptation will translate to a stage musical, with original 1980s-inspired songs and familiar covers of hits from the era.

The Johnson-Roessler Co.'s David Johnson, Craig Roessler and Jesse Singer, the Collective's Aaron Ray and XYZ Films' Nate Bolotin have partnered to acquire, develop and produce the tale of violent Wall Street investment banker Patrick Bateman. Ellis and Edward R. Pressman, the producer of Mary Harron's 1999 film adaptation, will serve as consulting producers.

No director, book writer or songwriters have yet been brought on board the project, but producers say they're in early talks with some potential dramatists and hope to stage by 2010 with an eye for Broadway. Musical killers have had mixed success onstage, from the acclaimed "Sweeney Todd" and tepidly received "Assassins" to the disastrous "Carrie."

Johnson said that, aside from a love of the controversial 1991 Simon & Schuster bestseller, his main inspiration for staging the project is "the great economic divide in this country." Citing his years as a Wall Street lawyer in the '80s, he said he's aiming for a tone that's "very real, (though) obviously exaggerated."

Singer added that they hoped the musical would retain the book's satire and its "electric charge, which inspired both fans and haters." Its depiction of violence against women inspired protest when it was published.

Music rights have not yet been secured, but producers hope to include songs by such bands as Talking Heads, Genesis and Huey Lewis and the News mentioned extensively in the novel._

Awesome.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 24, 2008)

I am happy because I think I look beautiful today


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 24, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> I am happy because I think I look beautiful today




awww..I love hearing that


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 24, 2008)

I just bought the song "I Won My Wife in a Pissin' Contest" off itunes.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 24, 2008)

I am happy that according to Dr. OZ I had the perfect "S" shaped POOP !!!


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 24, 2008)

Im happy that Gaelic Storm has a song about punching Russell Crowe (the Gladiator) in the head.

I heard its a true story... and that makes me even happier!!!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 25, 2008)

My MTV article made it into the paper! :happy::bounce:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2008)

I got out of clinical early today.  A little bit of sunshine on a long ass day.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 25, 2008)

My tests are out of the way for the week and it's only lectures today.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 25, 2008)

I am happy for Sbemail #200.

I am even more happy that They Might Be Giants did the "themesong" for Sbemail #200.


----------



## bexy (Sep 25, 2008)

I am happy that I finally made my tattoo appointment for a large custom piece on my back..ok its not till december lol but its there to save up for and look forward to


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I am happy that I finally made my tattoo appointment for a large custom piece on my back..ok its not till december lol but its there to save up for and look forward to



What are you going to get?


----------



## bexy (Sep 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What are you going to get?



well its going to be a custom piece so its not finished being designed just yet. it is going to be a heart shaped padlock, with some keys, flowers and a scroll around it. and the writing is to be a Morrissey lyric "Till You Came With The Key"

Its about George and how he made me feel safe and happy to be the real me


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 25, 2008)

Having an absolutely FABULOUS birthday!!!!! With loads and loads of lovely presents and AMAZING chocolate birthday cake! LUSH!!! nOm Nom nOM


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 25, 2008)

That we found the problem and it all balanced out.

-whew-


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm happy because I can make my 7 week old laugh. I dont know when they're supposed to laugh but he has a really cute laugh. He smiles big and giggles when i tickle his cheeks and chin 
I'm also happy because tomorrow evening marks the start of the weekend and I love weekends!


----------



## Just_Jen (Sep 26, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because I can make my 7 week old laugh. I dont know when they're supposed to laugh but he has a really cute laugh. He smiles big and giggles when i tickle his cheeks and chin
> I'm also happy because tomorrow evening marks the start of the weekend and I love weekends!



thats sooo cute ^_^ hehehe  ! 


Im happy because im going out with my big sister tonight to crash an international student party haha Love it! im so excited hahah


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 26, 2008)

im seriously happy missy had a great birthday!

and megan's baby can laugh now... thats my fave sound from my niece.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm happy that I'm a member of the "inappropriate touching brigade" and the founder of Ninjerotica, remember if you wake with your underwear pinned to the celing with a shuriken, you've been ninjerd!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because I can make my 7 week old laugh. I dont know when they're supposed to laugh but he has a really cute laugh. He smiles big and giggles when i tickle his cheeks and chin
> I'm also happy because tomorrow evening marks the start of the weekend and I love weekends!



That makes life pretty wonderful.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 26, 2008)

Im happy because my beautiful squidge dumpling loves me,and thats all that matters..


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Im happy because my beautiful squidge dumpling loves me,and thats all that matters..




She is a nice lady.

Why cant more guys be more sentimental and nice like yourself when they speak of their love?


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm happy that my little guy got on the bus this morning full of smiles. 

He had a sad day at school in which he and his best bud got in a fight and said they weren't friends anymore  This made him so sad and he cried all the way home. The flip side is that they're only 5 and will probably forget they were ever upset with each other.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> She is a nice lady.
> 
> Why cant more guys be more sentimental and nice like yourself when they speak of their love?



Thanks Susannah,we absolutely hate being apart,we are inseparable,andthe tears flow when I have to drive home (280 miles)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 26, 2008)

I am happy today because:

-the weather is gorgeous

-we have date night and are going here http://www.brazzaz.com/ for dinner

-I will wear my new dress and heels

-and simply, it's Friday! What's not to be happy about?!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm happy the sun is shining,and is a beautiful day


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm thankful that it's Friday!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

*that I got to watch THE OFFICE + Greys Anatomy PREMIERED last nite
I like those shows a lot and missed the *DRAMA* and da *HUMOR**


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

I am happy about this song...I am playing it to death and singing it in my head 24/7!!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ywqi7Wy-KzU

I just love, love, love it!!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

I just worked out for 30 mins! I am proud of myself, even if I do fell pretty shakey. Take that Body! You are not going to beat me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I just worked out for 30 mins! I am proud of myself, even if I do fell pretty shakey. Take that Body! You are not going to beat me!!!!!!!!!!!!



yey!! go shosh!! I cannot sleep at all even though I had a huge swim today so I'm going to do some yoga in a bit!!

shosh you should put that wee song I just posted on, real loud and work out to it! its such an upbeat song!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> yey!! go shosh!! I cannot sleep at all even though I had a huge swim today so I'm going to do some yoga in a bit!!
> 
> shosh you should put that wee song I just posted on, real loud and work out to it! its such an upbeat song!



I shall listen to it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

IT'S SATURDAY!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *that I got to watch THE OFFICE + Greys Anatomy PREMIERED last nite
> I like those shows a lot and missed the *DRAMA* and da *HUMOR**



I'm happy that I got to watch The Office on Thursday (OMG- Jim & Pam!! ) and that I finally got to watch Grey's last night- and nobody spoiled it for me!



bexylicious said:


> I am happy about this song...I am playing it to death and singing it in my head 24/7!!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ywqi7Wy-KzU
> 
> I just love, love, love it!!



I love that song! It doesn't hurt that the guys aren't too hard to look at. LOL. Thanks for posting it, Bexy 

I'm also happy that I got to sleep in this morning. I've been exhausted all week and I feel like I finally caught up on some sleep.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IT'S SATURDAY!!!


 

that little kitten scared me a little and then cracked me up...haha


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 27, 2008)

That I finally had enough energy to get some housework done this morning.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 27, 2008)

- On Friday, I got my CEA wings. Time to get some aviators. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/44/AircrewBadge.jpg

(On an unhappy note, I'm going to Combat survival school on Tuesday LOL )

- I'm having a chill weekend. Some great sleep last night.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> - On Friday, I got my CEA wings. Time to get some aviators.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/44/AircrewBadge.jpg
> 
> ...



Congratulations Jon. Go you good thing.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 28, 2008)

A chain electronics store (rhymes with Test Try) had the EeePC in stock (Windows XP Home version). Now I have one. 





Eee PC and friend
(I'm dreadfully sorry 'bout the emaciated model in the link-only (second) image, but I'm afraid the photo is obligatory in some domains*.)

-Rusty
(*those domains being limited to www.theregister.co.uk, pretty much.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am happy that I got to sleep in my own bed last night after being in the hospital for a week.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 28, 2008)

Im not only happy, but completely speechless and awestruck.

and little jealous of my aunt.

Las night, she and my uncle chilled with the lead singer of one of my favorite celtic rock bands... and he remembers me from the last time I saw them :wubu: Im not sure thats a good thing, cause I was a drunken lush and had him sign my boobs. :blush:

But now I am SO IN!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 28, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


>


So what you're saying is you're now..... easy? 






mariac1966 said:


> I am happy that I got to sleep in my own bed last night after being in the hospital for a week.



Oh, gosh  - what happened? Are you okay?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh, gosh  - what happened? Are you okay?



I have Bronchitis/pneumonia and it exacerbated my asthma. I am feeling better, but not back to myself yet. Thank you for asking!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have Bronchitis/pneumonia and it exacerbated my asthma. I am feeling better, but not back to myself yet. Thank you for asking!



I'm glad you're home now and I hope you get back to your old self and start feeling better very soon.:wubu:Fran


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have Bronchitis/pneumonia and it exacerbated my asthma. I am feeling better, but not back to myself yet. Thank you for asking!



Yikes!! I'm sorry you're going through that. Breathing-related stuff scares me... 

Rest well and take the time you need to get back up to snuff. I know it can take a long time with respiratory stuff, so don't rush!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have Bronchitis/pneumonia and it exacerbated my asthma. I am feeling better, but not back to myself yet. Thank you for asking!



I am sorry to hear that you have been unwell Maria. I hope that you will feel better soon.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm glad you're home now and I hope you get back to your old self and start feeling better very soon.:wubu:Fran





SamanthaNY said:


> Yikes!! I'm sorry you're going through that. Breathing-related stuff scares me...
> 
> Rest well and take the time you need to get back up to snuff. I know it can take a long time with respiratory stuff, so don't rush!





Susannah said:


> I am sorry to hear that you have been unwell Maria. I hope that you will feel better soon.



Thank you, Sugar, Samantha, and Shosie.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Thank you, Sugar, Samantha, and Shosie.



You are very welcome. Do something for yourself that will enhance your wellbeing. Being happy helps to improve our physical state I truely believe.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

My psychologist gave me this.

Symptoms of Inner Peace

Be on the lookout for symptoms of inner peace. The hearts of a great many have already been exposed to inner peace and it is possible that people everywhere could come down with it in epidemic proportions!

Some signs of inner peace:

* A tendency to think and act spontaneously rather than on fears based on past experiences

* An unmistakeable ability to enjoy each moment

* A loss of interest in judging other people

* A loss of interest in judging self

* A loss of interest in interpreting the actions of others

* A loss of interest in conflict

* A loss of the ability to worry ( This is a very serious symptom!)

* Frequent, overwhelming episodes of appreciation

* Frequent attacks of smiling

*An increasing tendency to let things happen rather than make them happen

* Contented feelings of connectedness with others and nature

* An increased susceptibility to the love extended by others, as well as the uncontrollable urge to extend it

Warning!

If you have some or all of the above symptoms, please be advised that your condition of inner peace may be so far advanced as to not be curable!

If you are exposed to anyone exhibiting any of these symptoms, remain exposed!

Shosh's note

I hope we all come down with an incurable case of inner peace!

I also hope that this will help anyone here struggling with anything.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 28, 2008)

That I found the energy to get some things done around my place. When my home or work-space is in disarray it makes me feel scattered and stressed out.

+ 4 hours more work work-excel, I love you...but we need a break soon


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have Bronchitis/pneumonia and it exacerbated my asthma. I am feeling better, but not back to myself yet. Thank you for asking!


That's an illness that strikes close to me.
Get well soon.
-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 29, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> So what you're saying is you're now..... easy?


Depends on what you mean by "now". 

Actually, it wasn't terribly difficult to set up, as WinXP installations go.
It's the big-screen version with the _slow_ 16GB solid-state memory. (Eee 900 XP)
Wish the battery life was better, but it's not too bad, and the aftermarket has solutions to that. Added a Bluetooth adapter this afternoon. 
Not for everyone, but at $450 for a very-portable computer without Vista (yay!) I couldn't pass it up.
Wouln't have noticed it but for wandering around the store 'cause I couldn't find anyone to help sell me an unlocked Nokia E71. (Oh, shush. It's Sy*m*bian, the operating system. Pervs.) 






-Rusty


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> That's an illness that strikes close to me.
> Get well soon.
> -Rusty



Thank you, Rusty


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 29, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Depends on what you mean by "now".
> 
> Actually, it wasn't terribly difficult to set up, as WinXP installations go.
> It's the big-screen version with the _slow_ 16GB solid-state memory. (Eee 900 XP)
> ...



Oooh - isn't it pretty! But lordy, how many gizmos/phones do you have by now?? Still, I envy you having the fun and experience with them. I still feel I'm underusing my n800, but I do love it so - even moreso after you helped me get the bluetooth tethering straightened out. 

I'm also jonesing to get a hold of the n900 coming out - have you heard anything about it?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm happy that I didn't have class today- got to sleep in, take a long shower, and catch up on some stuff. 

I'm also happy that I got a 100 on my research article review for class. I totally BS'd the whole thing and did it in like 5 minutes. LOL.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 30, 2008)

Today, I am happy about haggling a price down at the Old Navy store.

I went in last night to look at this sweater, and they told me it was on sale for 20 bucks. I decided to leave it and went home. Overnight, I decided I really DID like it, so I went back to get it this morning when the store opened. The girl on shift told me it was full price (29.50), and I said, "but the girl told me it was 20 last night." We kind of went around and around about it, and I was holding my ground. Finally, the girl who told me last night that it was 20 came up and told the girl waiting on me to just take 9.50 off the price. So, I still got it for 20 bucks. :>

I feel POWERFUL! Ha.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 30, 2008)

Not sure if its made me happy as such, but it made me cry laughing...

I'm sat in the library using the internet (no connection at my mums) when this little girl yells.."mummmmmyyyyy I done a fart and a poo came out!!!"

It was so hilarious at the time, I love things that kids say, they're so unafraid of speakuing their mind, its a shame we grow out of it really!


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 30, 2008)

A very talented somebody drew my picture last night. I nearly cried. 

I hope he doesn't mind me posting it.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Raegan said:


> A very talented somebody drew my picture last night. I nearly cried.
> 
> I hope he doesn't mind me posting it.



Wow Raegan. That is an amazing drawing. You really are very beautiful. I love it!


----------



## MancFA (Sep 30, 2008)

(^^^^^ very nice drawing btw)

Ive got THE job iv been after since Ive graduated, despite thinking Id made a bit of a mess of the interview and assessment. Massive boost for me after whats been a pretty frustrating time having to wait around for people to get back to me about things and what not. On top of that, I have a new phone (which actually works!) and my team won tonight happy days X


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

MancFA said:


> (^^^^^ very nice drawing btw)
> 
> Ive got THE job iv been after since Ive graduated, despite thinking Id made a bit of a mess of the interview and assessment. Massive boost for me after whats been a pretty frustrating time having to wait around for people to get back to me about things and what not. On top of that, I have a new phone (which actually works!) and my team won tonight happy days X



Congratulations. Terrific news. When it rains good news, may it pour good news!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm happy that my new beau and I are still together... 3 1/2 weeks!! :wubu: Woot!! And he still likes me!! He's even on to the fact that I'm kinda goofy... but he likes me anyway!! Double woot!!

 :happy: :blush:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm happy for Chicago today. Both sides of town, in the realm of Baseball, are being represented in the Playoffs for the first time in 102 years. Way to go, Sox!

Realistically, there's no chance they'll win the Divisional Series against Tampa Bay, let alone be able to top the Angels or Bo-Sox. But they've come this far, when nobody thought they'd even compete this year. So they may surprise us all!

Here's to a North/South Side World Series!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm happy that my new beau and I are still together... 3 1/2 weeks!! :wubu: Woot!! And he still likes me!! He's even on to the fact that I'm kinda goofy... but he likes me anyway!! Double woot!!
> 
> :happy: :blush:




I'm Happy for you!!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have Bronchitis/pneumonia and it exacerbated my asthma. I am feeling better, but not back to myself yet. Thank you for asking!



Wishing you a speedy recovery, Maria!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2008)

Indian Summer, baby...Indian Summer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

*I had a good interview today, it didn't hurt that I found out from the hiring authority that he was IN A BAND with my BROTHER....

it also felt awesome to walk in as an entry level candidate and walk as mid-level employee on MGMT FAST TRACk...haven't been hired YET...but 
OPTIMISM is the word of the day today *


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2008)

HD..congrats!

I am happy that my fever is down a bit, and I was greeted with a gorgeous Seattle Fall day, as I took a walk this morn. Even in the city...the air smelled divine. I am so going to try and find a large pile of leaves, when they really begin to fall. I want to dive in and take in that earthy goodness.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> HD..congrats!
> 
> I am happy that my fever is down a bit, and I was greeted with a gorgeous Seattle Fall day, as I took a walk this morn. Even in the city...the air smelled divine. I am so going to try and find a large pile of leaves, when they really begin to fall. I want to dive in and take in that earthy goodness.



*Thanks (((MOSSY))) leaves, seattle..damn that sounds GOOD!!!!!!! Fall rocks!!
Full of possibilities..at least today!​*


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm happy I had an "A-ha!" moment during my math homework


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery, Maria!



Thank you


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 1, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy I had an "A-ha!" moment during my math homework


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 1, 2008)

Crossing my fingers and thinking good thoughts that you get hired!!!  




HDANGEL15 said:


> *I had a good interview today, it didn't hurt that I found out from the hiring authority that he was IN A BAND with my BROTHER....
> 
> it also felt awesome to walk in as an entry level candidate and walk as mid-level employee on MGMT FAST TRACk...haven't been hired YET...but
> OPTIMISM is the word of the day today *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Crossing my fingers and thinking good thoughts that you get hired!!!


*
((((THANKS)))) CURVY PERVY PRINCESS *


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 1, 2008)

Blackjack said:


>




Exactly! Thanks, Beej! :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm happy that my new beau and I are still together... 3 1/2 weeks!! :wubu: Woot!! And he still likes me!! He's even on to the fact that I'm kinda goofy... but he likes me anyway!! Double woot!!
> 
> :happy: :blush:




Yay! Triple woot!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

LOVE this.... LOLOLOL.....




HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ((((THANKS)))) CURVY PERVY PRINCESS *


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


>


HOW DO YOU FIND THESE THINGS? :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm happy that my parents got temporary custody of my nephew... it's a looonnngg story. Anyways, they go back to court in a couple weeks for another hearing.

But yaaaay!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm happy that I was post 1001 in SusieQ's 1000 post leaving threat!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!! I've been thru the SAME thing... and I totally get ya.... 




SMA413 said:


> I'm happy that my parents got temporary custody of my nephew... it's a looonnngg story. Anyways, they go back to court in a couple weeks for another hearing.
> 
> But yaaaay!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

I am happy that someone reminded me of how much I love AHA!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm happy the Cubs lost last night and that my Noob is happy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOVE this.... LOLOLOL.....


*
REP ME DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

o perviness with a crown 


see i can make up words too*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*but really folks......I had yet another really good interview with another company today......A steel erector company....(cuz i am thinking there will be some major BHM working there, not besides the point at all)....

and....I have an interview with AVEDA!!! one of the most awesome natural cosmetics stores in the world as an asst mgr...and they willl send me back to school on them...

so its all good*


----------



## adriantcu (Oct 3, 2008)

I am happy that I finally beat the stupid m&m's candy halloween movie title game. It took me three hours and I didn't cheat. Oh well


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2008)

Im happy that my 2 1/2 y/o niece loves me. She burst through my bedroom door and said "I really need a hug today Aunt Tay."


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm happy that I've managed to have nearly two birthday celebrations and I'm having another party next week, I'm happy that I'm not dead after 16 hours of drinking on wednesday, and I'm happy that I am now part of the inappropriate touching brigade


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 3, 2008)

I tried!!!!!! Apparantely I must spread some reputation around...  

Never fear... the rep gods WILL allow me to rep you again.... I promise!!!! 




HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> REP ME DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> o perviness with a crown
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 3, 2008)

SAMPLES!!!!!!!!! Remember your friends! 

 




HDANGEL15 said:


> *but really folks......I had yet another really good interview with another company today......A steel erector company....(cuz i am thinking there will be some major BHM working there, not besides the point at all)....
> 
> and....I have an interview with AVEDA!!! one of the most awesome natural cosmetics stores in the world as an asst mgr...and they willl send me back to school on them...
> 
> so its all good*


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 3, 2008)

FRIDAY

friday


 yadirf


F
R
I 
D
A
Y

F r I d A y

_friday_


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2008)

Going to the mall to check out those new iPods later!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 3, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Going to the mall to check out those new iPods later!



Can I come along? 

I am happy that my son likes school again.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Can I come along?



Yes, you can keep me from actually buying one. My birthday is on the 25th but I don't wanna wait that long!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 3, 2008)

YAY for this!!!! Fantastic news!! :happy:



mimosa said:


> Can I come along?
> 
> *I am happy that my son likes school again*.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Can I come along?
> 
> I am happy that my son likes school again.



So happy to hear that! :happy:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 3, 2008)

TraciJo is back...someone who is liked by the best and....._brightest_ ( and maybe a few others who snuck in )...here at Dims.:kiss2: Welcome back!

*eta...I take this back...she is evil....evil...evil...evil..........................god, I love her....I need help.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Can I come along?
> 
> I am happy that my son likes school again.



I'm really glad to hear that


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2008)

I am happy it's Friday  I am also happy that the heat wave broke and started to rain today. I LOVE rainy days. I have my big picture window open and i can watch the rain fall on the parking lot below


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm happy I got to meet my fella for a nice breakfast and spent a few hours with him afterwards. :wubu:


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Tomorrow, I'm going to see my sweetie.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 3, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> Tomorrow, I'm going to see my sweetie.


 
Well he better not be there by the time I get there, or I'm totally kicking his ass.


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 3, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Well he better not be there by the time I get there, or I'm totally kicking his ass.



He will be and you'll be kicking your own ass dear.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> TraciJo is back...someone who is liked by the best and....._brightest_ ( and maybe a few others who snuck in )...here at Dims.:kiss2: Welcome back!
> 
> *eta...I take this back...she is evil....evil...evil...evil..........................god, I love her....I need help.


Evil can be SO adorable. 

-Rusty


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 4, 2008)

I am happy that I got rep on both the "i love you" thread and the "i hate you" thread--and that they are together on my rep page. Coinkydink?


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm happy it's raining...and I get to spend the day inside with my guy. :happy:


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 4, 2008)

Rain! I don't know how long since it's rained here -- eight months? Cause for pagan celebration!


----------



## steely (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm happy fall is finally here.The skies are so blue they take your breath away.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 4, 2008)

Yet again.... Boomer Sooner! 

Final*: 
**Oklahoma #1 (5-0)* * 49* *
Baylor (2-3)* *17*

*Associated Press Top 25 *
1 Oklahoma
2 Alabama
3 LSU
4 Missouri
5 Texas
(snip)


----------



## bexy (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm happy that George's parents have decided not to go on holidays at Christmas and are staying home...which means I get a nice, family Christmas in their little countryside house, just like last year, which was the Christmas I had always wanted


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 4, 2008)

That's sweet Bexy 

I'm happy cuz we went shopping today and I got the foot high rubber rat that i had been eyeing up at the halloween store. Oh and Alex turned 2 months old today!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

All you phenomenal people in this lovely little community we have make me happy.  Thanks to everyone who has sent messages/rep/posted replies to my family drama. Y'all are spectacular.  Love you guys.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2008)

I got to see my crazy red-headed nephew today and my baby sis!


:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 5, 2008)

I went and bought some IBC root beer... it always makes me happy!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 5, 2008)

I got to spend a lovely day with Adrian and a very good friend of ours in Old Sacramento. :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 5, 2008)

I am happy that I got a good nap today and didn't sleep through The Amazing Race! Yay!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

I ran into an old friend at the gym.  Now I have a new work out buddy.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 6, 2008)

I got to spend the WHOLE day today with my sweetie!! :wubu: And, I didn't go to work, I actually took a vacation day!! Woo hoo!! :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 6, 2008)

I can sleep in tomorrow. Also, I've made the switch to Firefox and couldn't be happier. 1000x better than IE. :happy:


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 7, 2008)

I feel really disjointed today. 

In a nice way though. 

It's like.. you know that really sad feeling you get when you want something but you're not quite sure what? Not like... clothing, knowledge or food or anything but just _something_ and you feel kind of real again? 

That.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2008)

I am happy that I found a cookie recipe that I have been hunting for since forever. Yay me!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 7, 2008)

The jeans i'm wearing fit my ass PERFECTLY. Haha!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 7, 2008)

Remembering my love for Sex & The City by watching the Paris episodes again. DVDs rock.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 7, 2008)

My boss has been kind of bitchy lately, and my day has been bordering on the bleh pretty much all day

Until I checked my email just a minute ago and got this

Damn I love that girl  Totally made my day. 

View attachment bacon.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 7, 2008)

*I LOVE THIS.* 


Skeeeeetcheeee arrrrm

Grab the hand! 

"this guy's gonna get an ass fulla pipe wrench"​


If only... if _*only *_they had done it with Norwegian accents (ahh, the fatherland). 

Don't judge. It's the only musical claim to fame we Norwegians have.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm leaving in a few minutes to go see Watain, this only a few months after I nearly drove to Calgary to see them.


----------



## steely (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm happy my pumpkins don't drink. 

View attachment image0011.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 7, 2008)

That's really sweet!! 



JiminOR said:


> My boss has been kind of bitchy lately, and my day has been bordering on the bleh pretty much all day
> 
> Until I checked my email just a minute ago and got this
> 
> Damn I love that girl  Totally made my day.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2008)

Today I am starting my volunteer job at the local Community House. I will be doing office admin type work for eight hours a week.

I am happy that I will be around others again, and that I will be able to help all the people that use the services of the Community House.

A Community House is a place where people go to take short courses for fun or for training for employment etc. They have numerous activities on offer.


New refugees also come to the Community House, so it will be good to be a positive first contact for them.

Life is good.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 7, 2008)

*o Susannah that sounds perfect for everyone, a true win / win...what a nice smiling warm welcome they will all get!!!!

HAPPY FOR YOU
*


Susannah said:


> Today I am starting my volunteer job at the local Community House. I will be doing office admin type work for eight hours a week.
> 
> I am happy that I will be around others again, and that I will be able to help all the people that use the services of the Community House.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *o Susannah that sounds perfect for everyone, a true win / win...what a nice smiling warm welcome they will all get!!!!
> 
> HAPPY FOR YOU
> *



Thank you so much. It is important for me to be able to contribute something back to the community in which I live. 

Meanwhile I shall check your other blog later today to see how you are coming along on the job front.

You will get something really good soon. Just keep on intending for it to happen.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats Shoshie!! How wonderful for you!! 




Susannah said:


> Today I am starting my volunteer job at the local Community House. I will be doing office admin type work for eight hours a week.
> 
> I am happy that I will be around others again, and that I will be able to help all the people that use the services of the Community House.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Congrats Shoshie!! How wonderful for you!!




Thank you so much Christine. I see this as another way to also contribute back, as I am getting disability now. So I am happy to put back in.

I did pay my taxes for a long time, but this is also another way to say thank you and to be grateful for the support I have been getting.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Today I am starting my volunteer job at the local Community House. I will be doing office admin type work for eight hours a week.
> 
> I am happy that I will be around others again, and that I will be able to help all the people that use the services of the Community House.
> 
> ...




That's SO awesome,Susannah!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 7, 2008)

:wubu: Jelly Belly jellybeans :wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 7, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> My boss has been kind of bitchy lately, and my day has been bordering on the bleh pretty much all day
> 
> Until I checked my email just a minute ago and got this
> 
> Damn I love that girl  Totally made my day.



Bacon makes everything better!  :eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Today I am starting my volunteer job at the local Community House. I will be doing office admin type work for eight hours a week.
> 
> I am happy that I will be around others again, and that I will be able to help all the people that use the services of the Community House.
> 
> ...



Yaaay, Shoshie!! That sounds like such a perfect job for you!!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *o Susannah
> *



And now I have "Oh, Susannah" stuck in my head...  lol


So I'm happy today because I started packing for my trip to KS this weekend- I get to see my baby sister (NOT the crazy one!) for the first time since the end of July!!!  

I'm also happy that I'm being productive- I've done laundry, packed a little, gotten a jump start on my clinical paperwork, and I cleaned out my car. LOL


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

And now I'm totally happy about some returned sentiments.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2008)

I kicked my philosophy midterms ass this morning!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm happy that me and my son had a blast at "Pumpkinland" this afternoon. We even got to go on a hayride! It was so fun! :happy:


----------



## Weeze (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm happy.
There's this girl, and she's awesome, and we're spending time together again tonight 
I'm so excited


----------



## Cors (Oct 8, 2008)

I got a day off, painted my toenails crimson, lounged in the kitchen with plenty of pears and chocolate and talked to my love who lives far away for ages. ;D


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 8, 2008)

I haz peanut butter M&M's *drool*


----------



## troubadours (Oct 8, 2008)

the trees are starting to change colors :3 i love fall


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 8, 2008)

troubadours said:


> the trees are starting to change colors :3 i love fall



I love it too. It's gorgeous here right now. The colors...:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2008)

I received a lovely little package in the mail today from Christal ( Chubby Bubbles).

It had a lovely little note and a Pennsylvania tag keyring that was personalized with my name on it.

Thank you so much darling! You made me smile.

I collect USA state keyrings, so it was nice to add to my collection.

A surprise is coming your way Christal.

Thanks so much.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm happy today because Max is in daycare so i can catch up on some work and that it's sort of like a Friday since hubby's taking tomorrow off. So we have plans to watch a movie in bed tonight and hang out after the bigger boy goes to bed. Alex will probably be between us during the movie since he's usually up until 11pm. 
I'm also happy since we're going to the zoo tomorrow. We have to go to Sacramento for his doctor's appointment and he chose to go to the zoo for his activity. I'm happy because Alex had his 2 month well baby check up and they told me that he's doing perfectly. he's in the 50th %tile on all measurements


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 9, 2008)

It's the day before Friday and this weekend is a long one in Canada. Thanksgiving! And i'll be spending it with my family. 

So, even though it's cold when I get up and I feel grumpy, the thought of an extra day off is a great one.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It's the day before Friday and this weekend is a long one in Canada. Thanksgiving! And i'll be spending it with my family.
> 
> So, even though it's cold when I get up and I feel grumpy, the thought of an extra day off is a great one.



Have a happy Thanksgiving Tina.

Enjoy the day off. Would love to see a pic of you with your family if you would like to post one.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Have a happy Thanksgiving Tina.
> 
> Enjoy the day off. Would love to see a pic of you with your family if you would like to post one.





Thanks, lady! 


I'm not sure about the picture though. The planets would have to align and you'd see pigs flying. But keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Oct 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I received a lovely little package in the mail today from Christal ( Chubby Bubbles).
> 
> It had a lovely little note and a Pennsylvania tag keyring that was personalized with my name on it.
> 
> ...




You are so welcome! You are my sweetie and I am glad to have made you smile!  

Hugs Shoshie!!!
xoxo


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm happy because Yom Kippur is almost over and I get to eat soon! Yaaaay!!! LOL


I'm also happy for my recent monetary infusion.
Thanks, Daddy.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 9, 2008)

applebee's half-priced apps :3


----------



## mimosa (Oct 9, 2008)

I couldn't stop smiling today. All because of a wonderful friend I have. When I cooked dinner today, it even tasted better.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm happy because Yom Kippur is almost over and I get to eat soon! Yaaaay!!! LOL
> 
> 
> I'm also happy for my recent monetary infusion.
> Thanks, Daddy.



I hope you had an easy fast.

I miss my Daddy. I have not seen him for nearly four years. Anyway. Sorry.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 10, 2008)

I am happy that I didn't have to call the ambulance for my mother tonight. The medicine seemed to help with her breathing.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 10, 2008)

...and I am happy to have the online friends that I do, who take the time to let me know they are thinking about me and issue words of encouragement and support when I need them the most.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm going to Kansas this afternoon!!! 


Yaaaaaay!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 10, 2008)

Just made my appointment for my next tattoo. Tuesday at 1 I Start my sleeve... SO FREAKING EXCITED!!!!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 10, 2008)

Mines getting sketched out today, so yay I cant wait, although I want 2


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2008)

i can borrow a REAL computer diz weekend. (thanks lil bro!)

i hope i can get my old back or a new one soon.. that would have made me _really_ happy.

+ my new snowboard jacket is soon on its way!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 10, 2008)

The catalog for Historic Houseparts. 










Love.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 10, 2008)

My brother-in-law...brought over...an entire case...of...JELLY BELLY JELLYBEANS!!!!!! *swoons*


----------



## Victim (Oct 10, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> The catalog for Historic Houseparts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So... Samantha, are you into polishing old knobs?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 10, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My brother-in-law...brought over...an entire case...of...JELLY BELLY JELLYBEANS!!!!!! *swoons*



I see an intervention in your future, lol. I don't want to see you on that A&E show!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 10, 2008)

Victim said:


> So... Samantha, are you into polishing old knobs?



LOL!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 10, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I see an intervention in your future, lol. I don't want to see you on that A&E show!




I do NOT have a problem!! *twitches*


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 10, 2008)

LONG weekend...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 10, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> LONG weekend...



Yessssssssssss, let's hear it for LONG WEEKENDS!!!! YIPPEEEEE!!!!! :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yessssssssssss, let's hear it for LONG WEEKENDS!!!! YIPPEEEEE!!!!! :bow:



Our next public holiday will be for Melbourne Cup Day, which is the first Tuesday in November.

We get the day off for a horse race!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 10, 2008)

I am happy that I have a piece of caramel apple crumbtop pie sitting in front of me. (but not for long) hehhe


----------



## bexy (Oct 10, 2008)

That I am going to Liverpool tomorrow for an entire week!! WAHEY!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2008)

- That I bought _Serenity_ at the local video store, used, for like four bucks. FUCKEN WOOT

- Getting into pajamas that are fresh from the dryer.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 12, 2008)

I love my dad. I really do.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I love my dad. I really do.



That is nice Raegan.

I love my Daddy too. I miss him.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 12, 2008)

Yesterday we spent nearly the entire day outside doing yard stuff - we had both lunch and dinner on the patio, followed by a roaring fire in the outdoor fireplace. It was the perfect crisp, cool autumn night, and very romantic as we sat close together, listened to music, enjoyed the warm fire and watched the stars. 

One of those perfect nights to remember :wubu:.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 12, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> LONG weekend...





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yessssssssssss, let's hear it for LONG WEEKENDS!!!! YIPPEEEEE!!!!! :bow:



I don't get a long weekend *sigh*..but I do get paid time and a half for Monday...which beats a long weekend in my book


----------



## Carrie (Oct 13, 2008)

I am unspeakably happy that the Dundies episode of "The Office" is on right now!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 16, 2008)

I've always loved this cartoon - about a guy and his cat: 






How wonderful that like everything else cartoonerific - there's now a live-action movie!: 







Awwsum.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 16, 2008)

I just had the most awesome chat with someone very special to me, Im so happy :wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2008)

Phillies + World Series = AWESOME!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 16, 2008)

Saturday I go looking at actual houses. I hope I find something I like in my price range


----------



## QueenB (Oct 16, 2008)

i had mcdonald's bfast this morning :happy:

i'm currently looking forward to lunch...


----------



## Rowan (Oct 16, 2008)

Payday tomorrow! woo hoo
Date Saturday! (nervous about that one!)


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 16, 2008)

my tummy is full of delicious Noodlebox

:eat1:


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2008)

Absentee Ballot In ^_^


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 16, 2008)

*first off happy that a law firm I was led to believe would hire me....Chief Operations Officer who is hiring is good friends with my bro, ran into him at a party Sat pm..and I got a text saying I was going to be hired..but he had to FIRE someone first...it's been 2 weeks...and I haven't officially heard anything..so I emailed him yesterday and he said, he wasn't yanking my chain, he thought I would be an asset to the firm, had to take care of some *things* and would be in touch.....

then I had an interview at a very nice private boys school yesterday. After 45 minutes with the HR person, and finding amazing benefits...16 paid holidays, and 2-3 weeks vacation time TO START, not accrued!!!! good health, 401k, FREE LUNCH EVERY DAY!!! sweeeeeeeeet...I then was walked uip to the bosses office...this is a historical mansion, so the offices are so coooool, I sat down, he immediately opened with....*Well, You are Michaels" sister?*!!!!!! I was like wow..do you know him...so was put at ease from the start. the job is super intersting, I WOULD LOVE TO WORK FOR HIM....and It would be a very challenging cool job...the atmosphere is really nice..not corporate stress....just family like I supplse...so I won't hear for a few weeks..but psyched..somethings gonna shake SOON!!!!!!!*


----------



## intraultra (Oct 17, 2008)

it's official: i will be graduating january 30th, the day before my 23rd birthday


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 17, 2008)

I went to an appointment with a new doctor today. He did not lecture me about my weight. He did not want to test me for diabetes. He focused on what I went in for.


----------



## steely (Oct 17, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I went to an appointment with a new doctor today. He did not lecture me about my weight. He did not want to test me for diabetes. He focused on what I went in for.



Yay for you!That makes me happy:happy:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 17, 2008)

The internet at my school is finally fixed!! Well, for me at least. :happy::happy:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 17, 2008)

My niece Sara had her baby. I have only seen Sara a few times in the last 5 years, as she lives far away from moi. Her Dad...my brother...never thought he would be a Grandpa. He not only has this one, but, one of his other three kids is going to be a dad in January. Hehe...when it rains babies...it pours.

Sara's baby....Ruby Alexandra.:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> My niece Sara had her baby. I have only seen Sara a few times in the last 5 years, as she lives far away from moi. Her Dad...my brother...never thought he would be a Grandpa. He not only has this one, but, one of his other three kids is going to be a dad in January. Hehe...when it rains babies...it pours.
> 
> Sara's baby....Ruby Alexandra.:happy:


 
Congrats! What a beautiful name, too.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Years and years ago, I fell in love with a coffee, sofa, and end table set in a Pottery Barn catalog that I could in no way afford. Years later, my friend scores the set secondhand for herself on Craigslist. Visits to my friend's apartment for the next two years are wrought with jealousy and envy.  I, too, had searched Craigslist from time to time hoping to find a set for myself, but it seemed hopeless. I moved to Ohio and over the last year, every once in a while I search Pottery Barn coffee tables on CL.. Well tonight, I click on the furniture tab and right there near the top of the listings was the title "Pottery Barn wood and wrought iron table set." Boom. I wrote the seller and Sunday we're picking them up. I'm so happy!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 18, 2008)

I had a wonderful conversation with a friend. He cheered me up.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I went to an appointment with a new doctor today. He did not lecture me about my weight. He did not want to test me for diabetes. He focused on what I went in for.



It is always nice when a doctor can focus on the real issue that you came in for! I am happy you had a pleasant experience with the new dr.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

That I don't have to go to work with the wackos today!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 18, 2008)

It makes me happy when I hear the words "I love you" or "I am falling in love with you".......:wubu: It just feels good.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Oct 18, 2008)

Last night as I was putting my 3 year old son to bed he took my face in his cute little hands and said: "Mommy, God made you so special." I smiled and asked him why I was special and he said: "Because you love me and take such good care of me, that's why God made you special." How can that not make a person happy???!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 18, 2008)

Happy we finalized our Halloween plans. Togas, Uwe Boll films, and lots of popcorn to throw at the screen during the super-goofy parts.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 18, 2008)

New kitchen floor has been picked out and boughten! (great word - shup). 


Replacing the '72 era white faux brick vinyl (don't judge - it came with): 







will be... (drum roll)... _heated _porcelain tile!. 

Now to wait for the install. 

(YAY!)

(one mo, for all your parenthesisisisis haterz)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

intraultra said:


> it's official: I will be graduating January 30th, the day before my 23rd birthday



Congratulations!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay for everyone! I haven't checked this thread in ages, but I'm glad that so many awesome things are happening for y'all.


I'm happy that my week doesn't start til Tuesday 

I'm happy that my parents have primary custody of my nephew (but my sister gets him 3 days/week still... but we have him for 4).

I'm happy that I had a really great date yesterday with a guy that I had been talking to for the past few weeks. We walked around this really chill outdoor mall and he let me go into all the girly stores I wanted. He even suggested walking into Tiffany's. :shocked: Then *he* wanted to go into Pottery Barn and I just about died.  
It had been a while since I just held hands with someone while walking around- I think that was my favorite part.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh that's somewhat of a relief about your nephew, S! I was worried about that... 

And yay on the boy :]


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks 

Phenomenal name, btw... lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 19, 2008)

Right back atcha  lols


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 19, 2008)

I got to spend a couple of days with my fella just relaxing. :happy:


----------



## Suze (Oct 19, 2008)

i'm not 100% happy yet, but i WILL be if i get my computer back as promised by the tech-guy this very week! 

ps since my brother is sponsored by a snow/skate shop, he's giving me 3 free beanies!

pps snowboard season starts in just under 4 weeks


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Yay for everyone! I haven't checked this thread in ages, but I'm glad that so many awesome things are happening for y'all.
> 
> 
> I'm happy that my parents have primary custody of my nephew (but my sister gets him 3 days/week still... but we have him for 4).


 
That's awesome about your nephew.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2008)

That I had THE MOST AWESOME time at my 20th high school reunion.

I haven't laughed that hard in so long. My face hurts from smiling, my voice is hoarse and i'm exhausted. It's not everyday I roll into my place at 5am either.  I was hugged and kissed to much it felt like an all night love-in.
I miss and love my friends so much. :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yay Surly! I'm so glad you had such an amazing time.


So I'm really really happy about mutual feelings and frustrations. It drives me completely crazy, but makes me smile all the same.  oy vey


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 20, 2008)

I get to veg out in math class today because I did all the homework for the entire week already. Yay me!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Yay Surly! I'm so glad you had such an amazing time.
> 
> 
> So I'm really really happy about mutual feelings and frustrations. It drives me completely crazy, but makes me smile all the same.  oy vey



Thanks, girlie. I'm still feeling all happy and glowy about it. Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 20, 2008)

i'm happy that in 2 hours i get a nap!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2008)

nothing, absolutely nothing.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 21, 2008)

... that I have one absolutely wonderful and understanding friend.


----------



## Jennifer72 (Oct 21, 2008)

That I found the perfect shoes to go with my dress for Saturday night!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 21, 2008)

I came out of the FA closet to my circle of friends and they we very understanding about my preference. Also, I'm buying the New Kirby DS game on Saturday as a birthday present!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm happy that it no longer feels like my arm is being ripped out of the socket.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG, I was SO schmarmy up there about my reunion. Haha. All lovey dovey. 
A couple more days of commuter traffic and that will be gone fo' sure! 


I'm happy....that we're one day closer to Friday! I'm happy that it's almost Halloween. I loves me some Halloween goodness. I'm happy that I get to wear flannel jammies at night. I'm happy that Fall/Winter signifies comfort food and better prime time tv. I'm happy for the delicious Havarti/Turkey panini I had today. I'm happy that it's already 2:30.

Ok, I think that's enough.

Ha!


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm happy that the heater in my house has been fixed. I feel warmth again.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 21, 2008)

My performance appraisal at work went better then expected. (Which is saying a lot since my boss is also one of my best friends.)
:happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 21, 2008)

That my Mom is well enough to leave hospital and continue her treatment for Leukemia at home for a couple of weeks

And that i'm with my fiance and we are getting married in just a couple of months!

:happy:


----------



## bexy (Oct 21, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> That my Mom is well enough to leave hospital and continue her treatment for Leukemia at home for a couple of weeks
> 
> And that i'm with my fiance and we are getting married in just a couple of months!
> 
> :happy:



happy news! on both counts!

I am happy that I am going back to Liverpool in 2 weeks!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> happy news! on both counts!
> 
> I am happy that I am going back to Liverpool in 2 weeks!



To live or for a few days?


----------



## steely (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm happy that I think I'm tired enough to sleep tonight.

BTW Congrats KinkyKitten on both accounts.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2008)

That I made a wider path on my bedroom floor... I am trying to purge things from my closet....part of my picture frame collection ( not interesting frames..just a gob of frames I bought, thinking I would paint them..yeah...right )....many styles of candle holders....craft supplies that I doubt I will use and I need the storage. 

By god...I WILL get that drafting table up...get a comfy chair....and get to seriously playing with all my beads, bits, and yummy brass!!...and...create!! * strikes my chest, Scarlett O'Hara style *
----

Kitten...glad to hear this about your Mom...and...your other good news...


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 22, 2008)

I should be getting _Psycho_ in my mailbox in about 12 hours.

Thank you, Netflix!:wubu:


----------



## Les8 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm happy that today was awesome and that I'm in a great mood


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 22, 2008)

That i woke up. isnt that always something to be happy about?


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Im happy I have nothing to do today except drink hot chocolate and stay in bed with my dog as a back warmer  (not so happy I have a cold but hey why be miserable)


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 22, 2008)

I have the day off from work, which means that I can go out and do stuff without any set time that I have to be back.

Or more, likely, I'll sit here and waste the day.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 22, 2008)

Got a new batch of listings to look through. Hoping I can find something by the end of the month to put an offer on.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 22, 2008)

Once I finish an assignment. The rest of the day is mine.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys  xx


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm happy that I have an awesome girlfriend who sends me random WTF emails to cheer me up. Guess she was sitting in a coffee shop when she drew and sent this, made my day about a billion times better. 

View attachment zuki.jpg


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

I put up a new window in the barn today.Go me!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2008)

I took a big math test today, and I think I did pretty good on it. I'll find out Monday.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 23, 2008)

I gave an eviction notice and now my cold/upper resp infection seems to be moving out after only three weeks of residency. THANK YOU AND GOODBYE!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I gave an eviction notice and now my cold/upper resp infection seems to be moving out after only three weeks of residency. THANK YOU AND GOODBYE!



Glad that you are feeling better


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 23, 2008)

One day closer to Friday.

Yes, my week has sucked.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 23, 2008)

I have two. 
Too bad for you!

Advance screening pass for Pride & Glory tomorrow night. W00T!


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2008)

i haz a computar

goodbye, internet tv


----------



## Mathias (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm much more alert this morning after sleeping in for 2 exta houes.


----------



## george83 (Oct 23, 2008)

That I'm off work for 7 days YAYS!!!!


----------



## steely (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm happy that I got my flying pig picture framed at last.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 25, 2008)

-Yesterday I finished CST (Combat survival training). So only a few weeks until I get my chick magnet... Err.. Flight suit. haha 

-I just slept eleventy hours to recover from the fun of CST too. haha.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm happy that I had lunch today with my oldest son AND got to do some TJC shopping!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 26, 2008)

I hung out with one of my oldest friends. We went to an Artisan fair and then for drinks. We even stopped in at the local candy shop and oogled all the treats.


It was a nice Sunday, especially since i've been feeling so down.

Thanks, L.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am happy that the lab now comes out to my house and I don't have to bug someone once a week to take me to get my blood test.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2008)

- I finished _Hamlet_ last night. Although the dramatic effect of the ending was dulled by my distracted state, I loved reading it and look forward to _Macbeth_... next year.

- I'm reading selected stories of Edgar Allan Poe. I loved his stuff back when I was first exposed to him 8 years ago, and after a long time of not reading it I'm delighted to get into it again with a better understanding and deeper comprehension.

- I'm really happy that in a minute here I'm gonna get into my bed. I'm beat, and the nest is so inviting and warm...


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2008)

No class today


----------



## mimosa (Oct 27, 2008)

It makes me happy to know people can beat the odds and find love. No matter what size, race, culture, etc....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081027/ap_on_fe_st/lt_mexico_half_ton_man


----------



## Suze (Oct 27, 2008)

my hairdresser was babysitting a little baby pug today and i got to cuddle it!

the pug made lots of weird pig noises, but i didn't dare say anything. haha


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm happy I got to look through my GF's photo albums (at her parents house) and hear stories about her from years gone by. She was soooo cute!!! We also read through someof her school work from when she was 5 years old, it was really funny and sweet. it made me all warm and fuzzy, lol. GD x


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

My iPod made me happy today. I was thinking of a song that I wanted to hear and it came on!

It's set to shuffle, so it's not like I selected the song. LOL

Whatever. Weird stuff like that makes me happy.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm happy I don't have class on Tuesdays, so I don't have to go out into the crazy rain and wind!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm happy that I seem to have unwittingly dodged a metaphorical penis-shaped bullet. 

WHEW.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm happy that I got an instructors computer updated from Tiger to Leopard without a hitch, and easily got her backup hard disk working with TimeMachine! (Retrospect for the Mac was not exactly cooperating....)


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm happy that $10 put 1/3 tank of gas in my car for the first time in....??


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm happy that my nephew is coming home tonight after 3 days with his mom!

Those 3 days are always awful without him.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm happy that my nephew is coming home tonight after 3 days with his mom!
> 
> Those 3 days are always awful without him.



I so understand where you are coming from! 


I am happy that I got to spend time with my niece :smitten:


----------



## Red (Oct 30, 2008)

Rockin' out to some Guitar Hero *sigh*, so cute and not a care in the world :happy:

View attachment guitarellie.jpg


----------



## QueenB (Oct 30, 2008)

going to socal for the weekend to spend time with my bf :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Sex with my chubby man and alcohol... of course i'm happy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm happy because tomorrow is Halloween!! It's my little one's first halloween. I had a fun hour having him sit in his bouncy chair as i carved a pumpkin. He really enjoyed it when i'd scoop the guts out. He was smiling and squealing with delight. It was really cute when he started kicking like crazy when I showed him the pumpkin face. Ahh i have another Halloween lover in my family 
My husband is taking tomorrow off, Max has no school and we're going to have a fun afternoon trick or treating with Max's little friend


----------



## intraultra (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm happy that the final components of my halloween costume were delivered this morning and i'm all set to be a pink lady tomorrow night


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

intraultra said:


> i'm happy that the final components of my halloween costume were delivered this morning and i'm all set to be a pink lady tomorrow night



I hope you will take pictures to share with us!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 30, 2008)

It was a day off from work and the weather was better than the past two days. Sunny and crisp just like Fall should be.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm happy that it's finally raining here!! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 31, 2008)

The ONE person on my yahoo buddy list(out of more than 100 people) who sent me a "Hi Terri, how are you doing?" message, after I'd been away for almost a week. Thank you my friend for caring enough to send that. 
(((hugs and more hugs to you)))


----------



## dragorat (Oct 31, 2008)

*V A C A T I O N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Oct 31, 2008)

It's HALLOWEEN!!!!!! I love this time of year! Woo-Hoo! 

View attachment 1724810osyovpt1eu.gif


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> The ONE person on my yahoo buddy list(out of more than 100 people) who sent me a "Hi Terri, how are you doing?" message, after I'd been away for almost a week. Thank you my friend for caring enough to send that.
> (((hugs and more hugs to you)))



(((HUGS))) to you... I am glad that you are here with us


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm going to surprise my girlfriend in a couple of hours by showing up unexpectedly. She doesn't think I'm going to be there until tomorrow. I can't wait to see the look on her face


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 31, 2008)

It's friday, it's a warm fall day and I had chineese food for dinner! :eat2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 31, 2008)

D'jever have a movie or program you remember from when you were a kid? But not the name or any way to find it?

I have been randomly searching for the title of a 60s horror movie they used to show on TV when I was a kid. All I remembered is that it had a scene where a woman is in a basement, held on a stone alter while a ceremonial knife is held above her menacingly - at the very moment the knife is thrust down... switch to a scene of the birthday party she was supposed to attend, and the cutting of the cake. Awesomely scary, lol.

All the Halloween movies on today reminded me to look for it again - so I googled some keywords - again, and... wait, what's this?! voila! A blog was speaking about just that very scene, and gave the title. And it's even on DVD. YAY! 

There was one other movie that I remembered watching from that time - and it was the same deal, I remembered one scene (a hairy-browed British tart walking through a graveyard in her nightgown), and couldn't find anything about it. That one turned up a few months ago.

So now my years-long searches are complete! It's an odd sense of accomplishment, lol.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 2, 2008)

Today I woke up from a nap and I was hungry. My sister said, "what are you hungry for?" I replied, "I dunno, I kinda want some chocolate or something but we don't have any". Then, as if prodded by angels, my 5 year old niece (probably one of the stingiest kids I know) said, "I have chocolate from my trick-or-treat that I will share with you. I will give you some." So she brought over her trick-or-treat bag and gave me a bite sized snickers. It was yummy and she could tell that I enjoyed it, cos she attempted to give me EVERY single piece of chocolate that was in her bag. That pulled at my heartstrings. She was willing to give up her candy for me. (I promise I only took two bite-sized candy bars, as not to hurt her feelings)


----------



## steely (Nov 2, 2008)

I just have a vague sense of general happiness.Kind of happy all over:happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 2, 2008)

It's such a nice day out, so Hubby and I are going for a long walk to take some pics to add to our portfolios, then rewarding ourselves at the Indian Buffet (the only buffet I'll do..since they are CONSTANTLY changing the stations out). SO happy! :happy:


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 2, 2008)

I am happy because it finally rained here. I love the rain, and how clean the air is after it happens. I'm also happy because its Sunday and my girls will be back home tonight.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 2, 2008)

I got to sleep in this morning and take full advantage of that extra hour we got.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 2, 2008)

My Loan Was Accepted! I Should Have Moneys On Tuesday!
Hazzah For Moneys!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 2, 2008)

After complaining to Comcast for over 2 months about all the "additional" charges they kept charging to our bill, they finally gave us a $200 credit!!! WOO-HOO!!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 2, 2008)

Ice cream and my honey :happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 3, 2008)

Star Wars Fans? 

John Williams' movie music fans? 

This is for you.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 3, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Star Wars Fans?
> 
> John Williams' movie music fans?
> 
> This is for you.




I'm happy I clicked this link. Thanks, Sam! 




*damned out of rep again*


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 3, 2008)

That I finished a massive project that stressed me out in a bad way.

SO happy.

Oh and I have next week off. HALLELUJAH!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Just send my resume and cover letter to a really REALLY good college locally that I have a reference from a highly esteemed EMPLOYEE that is pretty high up ....says HE WILL GET ME THE JOB!! (don't know if I want it yet) but love the idea of a college and more free education....

also did a phone interview with another company a few minutes ago...that said I was overqualified and I want too much $, but...they outsource bookkeeping and might be able to reallocate the funds to pay me to do this!! 

so more balls in the air and it's only MONDAY!!!*


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I really shouldn't be happy because work is a but poo at the moment.
But I am oddly happy lately...I guess it's because I'm no longer on my diet and I have some sugar in me to make me hyper


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my God, i am so relieved. Every day for the past week has been one step forward, one back, one forward, two back, one forward, one back, two forward...etc.. Last week was a week of constant spasms, and occasional agony (a long story, but let's just say that I am feeling a bit better today, but still far from 100%). 

So I just found out that some reckless and over-ambitious extra work I volunteered for back when i wasn't in pain is cancelled. No shame, no embarassment, but I can put my feet up and get better, instead of being forced to pretend nothing hurts.

Whewwwww


----------



## steely (Nov 3, 2008)

Music of varying kinds.:happy:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 3, 2008)

I feel so happy today because I just had a visit from two of the Rabbis from Chabad. 
These Rabbis travel all across Australia visiting Jews in rural and remote country areas like mine.

Their mission is to bring Judaism to Jews that live far from the city and cannot attend synagogues or have connection with their faith.

We had such a wonderful visit and we discussed many important things, and I felt connected to my faith.

They put up a mezuzah for me and they gave me some special presents.

One of the Rabbis is visiting Australia from New Jersey.

It has really made me smile today. I feel very blessed.

Thank you so much to both of you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I feel so happy today because I just had a visit from two of the Rabbis from Chabad.
> These Rabbis travel all across Australia visiting Jews in rural and remote country areas like mine.
> 
> Their mission is to bring Judaism to Jews that live far from the city and cannot attend synagogues or have connection with their faith.
> ...



That is so cool, Shoshie!! I am happy for you


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 3, 2008)

I am happy that more positive things are being posted on the forums than negativity. Sometimes it so wonderful to read about terrific things that are happening to our friends who deserve much happiness. ((((((hugs to those who want them))))).


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm happy that I'm finally learning how to cook quality meals with raw ingredients (soup and stew so far), as I've been living on processed crap since I left the nest. However I'm not happy that I haven't really learned how to fly yet. The branches have been slowing my descent though.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 3, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I am happy that more positive things are being posted on the forums than negativity. Sometimes it so wonderful to read about terrific things that are happening to our friends who deserve much happiness. ((((((hugs to those who want them))))).




Me too!

I try not to have to post in the "So what is annoying you the most right now thread" as I really try to focus on the positive and not the negative.


I feel so happy right in this moment. I keep kissing my mezuzah, because I am so happy to have it there.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I'm happy that I'm finally learning how to cook quality meals with raw ingredients (soup and stew so far), as I've been living on processed crap since *I left the nest*. However I'm not happy that I *haven't really learned how to fly yet*. The branches have been slowing my descent though.



So, you just fell out of the nest???...OUCH!!!
Happy cooking!


----------



## Haunted (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm Happy That i'm one step away from having My divorce being final. Hopefully the judge will just approve it and not demand to see us!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I feel so happy today because I just had a visit from two of the Rabbis from Chabad.
> These Rabbis travel all across Australia visiting Jews in rural and remote country areas like mine.
> 
> Their mission is to bring Judaism to Jews that live far from the city and cannot attend synagogues or have connection with their faith.
> ...



That's really neat! I'm glad you got a visit. Renewals in faith are very blessed things. I need a recharge. (hoping to visit Chicago next summer for a retreat)


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm happy because today I got a glowing review for Max at a teacher parent conference today. He has some room to improve in a lot of places but she says that he's in the high achieving group in her class. He is also receiving a good citizenship award on Friday because he is such a sweet little guy. The principal is going to make a big deal of presenting it to him on Friday and we are invited. She said he is getting it because he is always helping other kids out, following directions and has an overall great viewpoint and attitude. I'm so proud of my boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I'm happy that I'm finally learning how to cook quality meals with raw ingredients (soup and stew so far), as I've been living on processed crap since I left the nest. However I'm not happy that I haven't really learned how to fly yet. The branches have been slowing my descent though.



There are so many easy "good for you" recipes that you can make besides soups and stews. I hope you become a master chef! and let you wings spread open so you can fly


----------



## mossystate (Nov 4, 2008)

An ancient flame contacted me. Put a smile on my face. He was a sweet and sexy man....just was not meant to be..* dramatic sigh..hehe *. He saw me on Classmates.com.. I forgot I was on there.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm happy that I live in a nation where I can take my children and show them the voting process. My girls was happy to see how it all happened and was able to feed the card in to the machine, and even got their own "I voted" stickers.


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 4, 2008)

I should have posted this yesterday but I am still just as happy if not more today that **** My Baby has booked his ticket to come see me again********* He will be here on the 20th


----------



## Mini (Nov 4, 2008)

Brooker's gone, but he'll never be forgotten. The grieving will take some time, true, but it's easier knowing that he's no longer suffering, and that we did all we could to make his final hours comfortable. 

RIP, Brooker. Go hump some angels for me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 4, 2008)

Aw, Mini, sorry you lost your guy. 

I'm happy because I got my car detailed yesterday and it shiiiiines. Nursiebug (that's her name) is five years old and she gets a lot of work. She carts big, slimy and hairy dogs, hay for bunnies, my daughter's cello, groceries and me back and forth, day after day. She always starts, even in twenty below zero temperatures, and has caused me almost no grief. She drives through 18 inches of snow in winter, and through mud in summer. We go to the beach, up on Hillside, on highways, dirt roads, etc. Never even a complaint.

So yesterday she got her snow shoes on and a nice executive detail at our dealership. All of the dog hair, as well as some mystery substance on the floor of the back seat are GONE. She looks beautiful, smells gorgeous and looks like she just got off the showroom -- except for the bumper stickers. This makes me, her mama, incredibly happy.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 4, 2008)

Today is two months for me and my boyfriend!! :wubu: YAY!!! :happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Monthiversary, Violet 

- - -

We're having Chinese food tonight. 

In honor of Erection Day .


----------



## JohnWylde (Nov 4, 2008)

And it makes me happier than ever to know that soon I will see my lil baby once again!

lil john




chocolate desire said:


> I should have posted this yesterday but I am still just as happy if not more today that **** My Baby has booked his ticket to come see me again********* He will be here on the 20th


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 4, 2008)

One word....

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBAMA!!!!!!


----------



## Suze (Nov 4, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> One word....
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBAMA!!!!!!


he's winning/won, right??

for once, i'm glad i predicted something wrong


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 4, 2008)

susieQ said:


> he's winning/won, right??
> 
> for once, i'm glad i predicted something wrong



Yeah, he won. Wait, predicted wrong?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 4, 2008)

I Am HAPPY AS HELL because Barack Obama won and is going to be the next president of the United States. 


<3 I Never thought I would see it this early in my life. I really didn't. I'm So Proud of my Country for Waking up and Uniting and .. And.. *Cry* Just so Happy.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 4, 2008)

Obama


----------



## Suze (Nov 4, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, he won. Wait, predicted wrong?


I just had this strong feeling that the US wasn't ready for Obama and that McCain was going to be the winner, but I'm glad it was false alarm
(I'm also happy that the Democrats are in charge again, even if I'm not the biggest Obama fan. I hope he will manage the pressure and live up to the peoples expectations.)


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm just glad that the election is over. I hate how divisive we get as a country during election season. Hopefully now we can all put our differences aside and come together. I really think Obama can be the guy to unite us too, so hooray.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am happy that the Democrats have control of the House again!


----------



## jeff7005 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm happy that obama won the elections,eight long years of bush is more than enough.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm happy my great neice is in labor!!!


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 5, 2008)

I am happy for the same reason a lot of people have already said...Obama!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 5, 2008)

yay for Obama, perhaps now the Uk will be able to follow the Us's example and people will be pleased instead of marching against it


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 5, 2008)

I am full of hope and pride this morning, proud of my country for doing the right thing and hope for a better and brighter tomorrow for us all! 

OBAMA!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 5, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> I am full of hope and pride this morning, proud of my country for doing the right thing and hope for a better and brighter tomorrow for us all!
> 
> OBAMA!!!!


*
what he said x10*


----------



## tattooU (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell YES. Pretty much what everyone else said.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

I am happy that Christine Gregoire is still our Govenor. The thought that Dino " Palin ' Rossi could been in Olympia.....barf.


----------



## tattooU (Nov 5, 2008)

Orygun is still counting to figure out if we give a senate seat to Smith or Merkley. It keeps bouncing back and forth from 48% vs. 47% but only about 50% of the votes had been counted as of 10am this morning. 

Talk about a nail biter!


----------



## Victim (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am happy that Christine Gregoire is still our Govenor. The thought that Dino " Palin ' Rossi could been in Olympia.....barf.



I'm just glad it was a decisive victory. We didn't need another skin-of-your-teeth recount.


----------



## cnk2cav (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so excited that Obama was elected, and the fact that Virginia went blue made the victory so much sweeter :bounce: I do, however, feel like I need to be pinched since I still can't wrap my mind around it fully.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 5, 2008)

do you even have to ask today? :bounce::bounce:


----------



## FayeDaniels (Nov 5, 2008)

Talking to my friend David all day...*blush


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 7, 2008)

The picture in this article.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought my 1st piece of original art! :wubu::wubu::wubu: 

Thanks for taking me to the opening Gypsy!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 7, 2008)

*[I tivo OPRAH and today she had a great new song by WILL.I.AM called
 IT'S A NEW DAY
available on itunes, which I don't know how to link..
but if there was a clip on youtube I would love to share it, it was a 
really cool video montauge (sp?) that accompanied the really cool song
YEAH....OBAMA.....did i mention how cool it is yet, he is the pres elect!!!!! *


----------



## Haunted (Nov 8, 2008)

So apparently according to the case manager the judge has signed off on my divorce i haven't received official paperwork in the mail as of this moment but we called with a small issue about the decree and she said "well the judge has already signed it so your free to deal with it on your own" 
So I'm divorced !!! 
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2008)

a couple things:

- I got out early from babysitting today.

- I'm going to dinner and a movie with my mom and my nephew. I feel like I haven't seen them all week... even though we're all under the same roof.

- I'm super excited to get all dressed up for my best friend's b-day tomorrow night. I heart the dress I'm gonna wear and there will DEFINITELY be some pics.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 8, 2008)

I have my friend back. We had been fighting a lot and I hadn't seen him since the summer. We've been working on our friendship and now we are in a good place...


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 8, 2008)

Im happy because I recived a box in the mail today from my hunny with lots of fattening goodies in it:eat2:, and thats not even the best part!! I have no sniffies, we trade our shirts back and forth so we have something that smells like each other:smitten:. He had had made for me a book with photos of our trips back and forth to see each other, its so cool!! He also bought me a heart locked with his and his daughters photos inside :wubu:

Thank you for all my stuff, It feels like Christmas!! 

*I LOVE YOU*​


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2008)

That my lousy, lazy, good-for-nothing coworker called out tonight.

It actually made things a _lot _easier.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm happy that Alabama beat LSU...it was in overtime and only by a touchdown, but..i was seriously stressing and in the end we did it  yay!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am happy that I picked 21 out of 25 College football games right!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 8, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I'm happy that Alabama beat LSU...it was in overtime and only by a touchdown, but..i was seriously stressing and in the end we did it  yay!!


 Congrats, Melissa  I'm bummed that OU is ranked 6th now, but they're still a great force to be reckoned with, so...BOOMER SOONER!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2008)

My nephew left me a message on my answering machine...


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 8, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Im happy because I recived a box in the mail today from my hunny with lots of fattening goodies in it:eat2:, and thats not even the best part!! I have no sniffies, we trade our shirts back and forth so we have something that smells like each other:smitten:. He had had made for me a book with photos of our trips back and forth to see each other, its so cool!! He also bought me a heart locked with his and his daughters photos inside :wubu:
> 
> Thank you for all my stuff, It feels like Christmas!!
> 
> *I LOVE YOU*​



Im happy because I recived a box in the mail today from my hunny with lots of fattening goodies in it:eat2:, and thats not even the best part!! I have *NEW *sniffies, we trade our shirts back and forth so we have something that smells like each other:smitten:. *He had a book made for me* with photos of our trips back and forth to see each other, its so cool!! He also bought me a heart locked with his and his daughters photos inside :wubu:

Thank you for all my stuff, It feels like Christmas!! 

** NEENER NEENER I FIXED ALL MY EXCITED TYPOS!!!** 
P.S. Dont feeler like a kerk for giving me a hrd time, I suking love it, and you know its. (ROFL)


----------



## Haunted (Nov 9, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Im happy because I recived a box in the mail today from my hunny with lots of fattening goodies in it:eat2:, and thats not even the best part!! I have *NEW *sniffies, we trade our shirts back and forth so we have something that smells like each other:smitten:. *He had a book made for me* with photos of our trips back and forth to see each other, its so cool!! He also bought me a heart locked with his and his daughters photos inside :wubu:
> 
> Thank you for all my stuff, It feels like Christmas!!
> 
> ...




GOOBER !!!


----------



## troubadours (Nov 9, 2008)

i spent 75% of the day in bed with my boy. very best saturday i have had in a while.


----------



## goodthings (Nov 9, 2008)

I went on my own to a concert in the city and enjoyed it. The show was so good and fun that my face hurts from smiling and my arms hurt from clapping!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

I am happy to be back.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am happy to be back.


I'm happy Shoshie's back.

-Rusty


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I'm happy Shoshie's back.
> 
> -Rusty



Thanks Rusty.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks..hey 6th aint bad though  My fighting irish are..well...not really fighting lol

so...i've been thankful to have Alabama doing so well. I live for Saturdays  



JoyJoy said:


> Congrats, Melissa  I'm bummed that OU is ranked 6th now, but they're still a great force to be reckoned with, so...BOOMER SOONER!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

That I am _SO_ not the only one. Thanks to people who came, in droves, out of the woodwork.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am happy to be back.



I'm happy you're back as well!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'm happy you're back as well!



Thank you so much Matt. You are so sweet.


----------



## steely (Nov 9, 2008)

I got all the trees planted.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 9, 2008)

Just the fact that i feel like the luckiest girl in the world for having such a fantastic fiance. And cuddling with him :wubu: aaah :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 10, 2008)

My new shoes! Aren't they purdy?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2008)

I just found one of my favorite episodes of MST3K *EVER* on YouTube.


----------



## Victim (Nov 10, 2008)

Master Ninja 2?!?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2008)

Victim said:


> Master Ninja 2?!?



I'll give you a couple hints:

It's not on DVD (alas!)

And ROWSDOWER.


----------



## Victim (Nov 10, 2008)

Zap Rowsdower!


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 11, 2008)

That I have some photo shopped pics of my famous, now ex-boyfriends on the "things that annoy you" thread. It was so funny that I am still laughing about it and hour after seeing them.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 11, 2008)

-It's been a week. I bought a 27 inch tv for 40 bucks, a phone for 20, and got all my shit hooked up TODAY. It was suppose to be done last week, but there were some problems. But yea: I'm set with the cable, phone, und internet. Now all I need is a car. I'm a boss. 

- I've already looked around Midwest, Bricktown, and Oklahoma City a good bit. My friends think it's wack, but I think it's pretty good from what I'm seeing. I am not clubbin' here, but I think I'll find something fun to do.

- I bought nearly all of my workout equipment, so I'm all happy like 'n' junk.

- We're going to buffalo wild wings in twenty minutes.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

I am travelling to the city today and I am going to give my credit card a workout. I am going to treat myself to a few pretty things.


----------



## steely (Nov 11, 2008)

I am almost done with Christmas shopping


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 11, 2008)

This video


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2008)

"I miss you" texts



ihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyou


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 12, 2008)

Just blissful, no special reason.


----------



## Lalique (Nov 12, 2008)

I`m happy that I am free! 
That I can enjoy life without guilt of mye body and fat.
I am planning to have to christhmas of my life this year.
Eating what I want and enjoying the company of my love ones. 

I uses to have a pretty heavy disorded mind and over-exercised 5 hours a day.

Now I am free! :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 12, 2008)

Got a Nokia E71 (unlocked) a few days ago. 
As I noted on my Chit Chat thread, its web browser can handle the chat in frames mode _with the sidebar pics!_
And I just downloaded and installed their internet radio app -- so now it's a portable internet radio device too. (In addition to the built-in FM radio). 





Wikipedia article for the bandwidth challenged (first link is to Nokia's website, heavy flash content)
Image courtesy of www.slashphone.com.

-Rusty
(Symbian Newbie) 
...oh, come off it. I said Sy*m*bian! The phone operating system! Sheesh -- bunch of pervs...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

- I walked 7.5 miles tonight. I'm slowly getting more resistant to the cold.

-I got through class today ok.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 13, 2008)

Burger King finally gave me a correct order.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 13, 2008)

Again...I paid $1.89 (!!!) for gas and actually got a half a tank for $10. I never thought I'd see the price go below $2 again. 

(I know, I get really happy about the price of gas...I'm easy to please)


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 13, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> This video



That was actually very, very great. Thanks for sharing that CAMellie. I love the green postage popcorn "guts" pouring out of the wounded guy.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 13, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Again...I paid $1.89 (!!!) for gas and actually got a half a tank for $10. I never thought I'd see the price go below $2 again.



WHAT??? 1.89!!! You trumped the hell out of me, Joy! I came on to say I'm happy (and in total disbelief) gas dropped down to 2.35 here in Northern Cali'.

But 1.89??????


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 13, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> WHAT??? 1.89!!! You trumped the hell out of me, Joy! I came on to say I'm happy (and in total disbelief) gas dropped down to 2.35 here in Northern Cali'.
> 
> But 1.89??????


 I KNOW! I had to stop and check to make sure the station wasn't one of those throw-backs that had closed long ago and never changed the sign! It was a truly joyful moment.....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 13, 2008)

WoW expansion pack is here! I'm picking it up at lunch...


----------



## JohnWylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Lucky You Joy Joy!


It has dropped over here too - down to £4.25 a gallon.

That would have been $8.50 a gallon 2 months ago but the £ has dropped so its only $6.50 now - but still £4.25 to us.

John




JoyJoy said:


> I KNOW! I had to stop and check to make sure the station wasn't one of those throw-backs that had closed long ago and never changed the sign! It was a truly joyful moment.....


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 13, 2008)

It's my day off.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 13, 2008)

Apparently I've been pretty brilliant in the past week or so, 'cause I've been getting a whole bunch of rep for all sorts of different stuff. It's a nice ego booster. 

Also, this delicious ice cream that I'm eating.:eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 13, 2008)

I am happy that 26 years ago today My Mother brought me into the world!! Also that I get to spend my first birthday back with my family! It's been 10 years since the last one..I am excited!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2008)

It's gorgeously sunny outside. A perfect fall day.


----------



## Cors (Nov 13, 2008)

My sweetheart who generally avoids the kitchen is going to bake me a cake! <3


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm happy with my life in general... I've been struggling with my depression this year and right at this moment I am blissfully happy!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 14, 2008)

*YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH

just got a call and confirmation from the GPO (Gov't Printing Office)
I applied for a proofreading position paying $32.08/hourly
and I meet their criteria and am invited to take the test for the position
NEXT SATURDAY 10AM!!!!!

HALLELUJAH...taking 6 new people on...interested in seeing how many I am up against....this is an awesome position with bennies deluxe and security!!! *


----------



## steely (Nov 14, 2008)

The govt. just dropped 600 bucks in my account in back taxes and I've been overpaying my car insurance so I don't have to pay for two months.I've never been so lucky


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out a way to make a donation to the needy for the holidays - but something other than just money. I know money is sometimes best - but I wanted to do something with more of a me-stamp on it... but that people would really need and use. And now I have a plan! Yay! _Soooo_ excited. 

It seems especially important this year.


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I've been trying to figure out a way to make a donation to the needy for the holidays - but something other than just money. I know money is sometimes best - but I wanted to do something with more of a me-stamp on it... but that people would really need and use. And now I have a plan! Yay! _Soooo_ excited.
> 
> It seems especially important this year.



Knowing you, does this by chance involve passing out free Clue Machine tokens?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 14, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> just got a call and confirmation from the GPO (Gov't Printing Office)
> I applied for a proofreading position paying $32.08/hourly
> ...



Yay! Good luck. You so deserve it.

Can I just commend you because you have been at this job hunt grind for a while now, and you have just kept going time after time. 

Good on you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2008)

Victim said:


> Knowing you, does this by chance involve passing out free Clue Machine tokens?



Oh think about it.... what could I _possibly _be really passionate about? 

Hmmmm....


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 14, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh think about it.... what could I _possibly _be really passionate about?
> 
> Hmmmm....



SHOES! What do I win?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 14, 2008)

I've decided I'm going to work at my college's radio station next semester. I sat in on a session today and I enjoyed it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> SHOES! What do I win?



You earn.... 

_QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ
QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ_


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2008)

Actually shoes are a really good idea. Most of the time these people have higher priorities (food, shelter) and shoes get neglected.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 14, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> You earn....
> 
> _QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ
> QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ_



*Qgasms and faints*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2008)

Victim said:


> Actually shoes are a really good idea. Most of the time these people have higher priorities (food, shelter) and shoes get neglected.



Well, during the holidays food is pretty readily given, thank heavens. And while I can't exactly give people houses, I can give pairs of new, warm winter boots and such - it feels really right .


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 14, 2008)

It's Friday...

I went for an early dinner with friends...

I have 2 whole days away from the office...

WotLK is out and installed on my mac...

My cat is cute...

I understand the whole rep thing...


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 14, 2008)

I am happy that my kids love me and know I love them and that they are truly my first and foremost priority. Im happy that I am out of a unhealthy relationship, and in a healthy steady one, where I am encouraged to grow as a individual person. I am happy that I have people who love me.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 15, 2008)

my friend has had me laughing all day long...laughing so hard til my face has hurt and i've gotten periodic side pains  hehe


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 15, 2008)

My roommate's cat is on my lap sucking my fingers. He was separated from mommy too soon, as he was found in a box in an alley with two siblings. He's a stand up cat who will take one for you in a brawl, to be sure.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 15, 2008)

Watching the Hoomun try to get six writhing, play-obsessed puppies out from under the rug in their little crate house. 

It was like picking up jello with a rake. Too effing funny.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 15, 2008)

That I'm going to take a nap this afternoon...


----------



## olwen (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm happy I get to play D&D this weekend and I'm glad my friend with the drinking problem is getting clean and will be playing with us. I hadn't seen him in forever and I missed him. I can only hope he doesn't try to takeover as DM. +3 charisma points if he resists the urge. :happy:


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 15, 2008)

That this is my first Saturday off in a while.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 15, 2008)

I am happy that someone here put me on their snowflake card exchange list. Thank you, whomever you are. You made my day.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 15, 2008)

"I'm aliiiiiive and so are (all of) you!"


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 15, 2008)

I was walking by Tiffany's today and decided to go in and have my engagement ring cleaned. I had forgotten how sparkly it is...it looks all shiny and brand new. Best part it that because we got the ring at Tiffany's it was free!!

Also, the veterinarian called me and told me that Fiona FLuffybottoms medical condition is an over active thyroid which is treatable with medication. YAY!! Hurray for fluffy kitties getting fat and squishy! :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 15, 2008)

My nephew and I are having a weekend to ourselves. I haven't hung out with him in ages and it's just the two of us while my parents are out of town this weekend. Today's plan- Chuck E. Cheese (I think this place is the spawn of Satan, but he loves it), and then a double feature: Madagascar 2 and a sneak preview of Bolt.


And he told me he likes me more than his mommy. YAAAY! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm happy that I made the drive to the only eyeglass repair shop in the Lower Mainland to get my glasses adjusted. They were sitting a bit crooked on my face and made me crazy.

He didn't even charge me and he was a serious cutie!

+ I just ate a whole bunch of fresh, warm samosa's :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 15, 2008)

That a very dear family member is on the mend!!! Thank you for sending the angels!!


Chik


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 15, 2008)

Just saw the newest trailer for Harry Potter and the half blood prince... Looks awesome!


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 15, 2008)

luscious_lulu said:


> Just saw the newest trailer for Harry Potter and the half blood prince... Looks awesome!




http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi3900440857/


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

That my fringe ( bangs) have finally grown back after the hairdresser cut it too short.

I shall not be returning to her for another haircut.:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yay! Good luck. You so deserve it.
> 
> Can I just commend you because you have been at this job hunt grind for a while now, and you have just kept going time after time.
> 
> Good on you.



*Thanks o sister of another mother...Hanging tuf...i want a job..this would so rock if i test well...then the interview....one step at a time!!!*


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

My niece and nephews came for a visit today:happy:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 16, 2008)

Had a nice Saturday evening, and got hit on more than a few times. I choose to forget a couple of the men...but....still....I needed that.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

I ordered my stamps for the Secret Snowflake and they should be here in a few days so I can mail my cards to Misty!!! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2008)

That my Auntie's little dog Daisy survived getting hit by a car. She's the tiniest little thing so it's quite amazing.

That I have two more days to sleep in. :wubu:


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2008)

olwen said:


> I'm happy I get to play D&D this weekend and I'm glad my friend with the drinking problem is getting clean and will be playing with us. I hadn't seen him in forever and I missed him. I can only hope he doesn't try to takeover as DM. +3 charisma points if he resists the urge. :happy:



It seems my gaming group has been playing everything but D&D. We have been going on a Space 1889 campaign that has lasted 4 years so far. 

"If you are going to live in your parent's basement and pretend to be an elf, at least have some friends over." - Promo poster for D&D 3rd edition.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> That my Auntie's little dog Daisy survived getting hit by a car. She's the tiniest little thing so it's quite amazing.



I am glad to hear that your Aunt's dog survived something so traumatic. The angels must have been watching over the little dog.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm listening to the Pogues. :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I'm listening to the Pogues. :happy:



Dirty old town....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVUZuVZWHkk

I love this little ditty.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2008)

Victim said:


> "If you are going to live in your parent's basement and pretend to be an elf, at least have some friends over." - Promo poster for D&D 3rd edition.



BEST.

PROMO.

EVER.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Full circles and happy surprises


----------



## ThinkerGoneMad (Nov 18, 2008)

I have tomorrow off!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2008)

This pic made me smile so widely when I saw it that I just had to share it with everybody.

This is Scott Baio's one year old daughter Bailey. She had a fifties sock hop to celebrate her first birthday.

Just look at her little 50's fluffy dice dress. It is the cutest. It made me giggle out loud.

So cute.

View attachment scott_baio_3.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 18, 2008)

That I finally had a good sleep.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I am getting a tremendous amount of joy from gift-giving. OH YAY! 

Also, it's sunny today.


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

I am loved:wubu:


----------



## B68 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love storm, snow and thunder and lightning and the next days we'll have it all


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

B68 said:


> I love storm, snow and thunder and lightning and the next days we'll have it all



Lucky you!I love all those things


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool..you're just an hour and a half from me!

Pm me if you want to know where to eat..LOL



Jon Blaze said:


> -It's been a week. I bought a 27 inch tv for 40 bucks, a phone for 20, and got all my shit hooked up TODAY. It was suppose to be done last week, but there were some problems. But yea: I'm set with the cable, phone, und internet. Now all I need is a car. I'm a boss.
> 
> - I've already looked around Midwest, Bricktown, and Oklahoma City a good bit. My friends think it's wack, but I think it's pretty good from what I'm seeing. I am not clubbin' here, but I think I'll find something fun to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

*((((GREEN EYED FAIRY))))
repped me and boosted me up to the next GREENIE...she so rocks!!!!!!!*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 18, 2008)

I FINALLY got a Nintendo DS Saturday! And I gots me a new phone yesterday! It has a touch screen.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 18, 2008)

My cousin is breathing on his own.


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 20, 2008)

Im happy because Im actually going to have my beautiful SSBBW stay with me for a week from Saturday,I havent seen her for ten weeks because everybody seems to be trying to stop us being together,but it aint stopping us this time,come hell or high water ....


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((((GREEN EYED FAIRY))))
> repped me and boosted me up to the next GREENIE...she so rocks!!!!!!!*



I would rep you everyday if I could. Your spirit is amazing,you just never give up.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 20, 2008)

We didn't get nearly as much snow as they said me would!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 22, 2008)

My sister's gone into labor. By tomorrow I'll probably have a second little neice!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yaaaaaay!!
Congrats!




Blackjack said:


> My sister's gone into labor. By tomorrow I'll probably have a second little neice!




I got my car fixed today... no more shaky steering wheel!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> My sister's gone into labor. By tomorrow I'll probably have a second little neice!



That is wonderful news. Congratulations.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 22, 2008)

I was at the mall picking up a couple of movies and out of the blue a little girl tried to give me a hug. :blush:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 22, 2008)

Getting a phone call from Susannah.:happy: *hugs to you my wonderful friend!

I am also very happy to have such wonderful parents. 

My son makes me very happy also! I feel so loved.:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 22, 2008)

Annabelle Louise has officially been born!

Woo!

(What's kind of weird about it is that today is also the anniversary of my father's first marriage, to Anabelle's grandmother.)


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Annabelle Louise has officially been born!
> 
> Woo!
> 
> (What's kind of weird about it is that today is also the anniversary of my father's first marriage, to Anabelle's grandmother.)



That is beautiful. I love her name also.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 23, 2008)

-I volunteered at the Oklahoma University game. It brought back some horrors from working at McHell lol, but it wasn't too bad. Except the fact that I got back in my room at 1 am. and I have to study today. Ughhh...

-My parents are getting me a SCHMEXY CARRO:
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/914037995.html 
Now that I'm getting my car, I'm starting Wing Chun, Capoeira, Boxing, and Judo, AND a workout regime, so I'm getting amped! AHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> -I volunteered at the Oklahoma University game. It brought back some horrors from working at McHell lol, but it wasn't too bad. Except the fact that I got back in my room at 1 am. and I have to study today. Ughhh...
> 
> -My parents are getting me a SCHMEXY CARRO:
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/914037995.html
> Now that I'm getting my car, I'm starting Wing Chun, Capoeira, Boxing, and Judo, AND a workout regime, so I'm getting amped! AHHHHHH!!!



Can your parents buy me a car too? That would be great.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 23, 2008)

I am so glad to be off tomorrow and not working with who i am working with tonight. Nice girls but from a totally different generation and let me tell you, tonight, it ain't working...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 23, 2008)

My messy apartment!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

That I am going to the city on Wednesday and I am going to buy some pretty new things for myself. I shall use my credit card.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 24, 2008)

My honey is coming over today and staying with me allllll week. We're going to my mother's for Thanksgiving. :eat1:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Can your parents buy me a car too? That would be great.



Oh, well I'm paying for it, but they're driving it to Tejas so I can grab it. All I have do is check the fat friendly-nessisity of it, because if it is, I will be bumping my big girl music on and off Tinker. HAHA!


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

im glad because i was missed and i realise how much i have missed this forum <3


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking forward to my Friday night 'date' makes me happy. :wubu:


----------



## Haunted (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like i'm gonna spend new years with my Baby !!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 25, 2008)

I had the best nap ever today. I love sleeping so much.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 25, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I had the best nap ever today. I love sleeping so much.



I love sleeping too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I love sleeping too.



Hell who doens't?!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Looking forward to my Friday night 'date' makes me happy. :wubu:


 

Scratch. :doh:


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 25, 2008)

What _aren't_ I happy about today?!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Scratch. :doh:



What?!? What happened??


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm happy that the cat finally got off of my lap so that I can now make myself some breakfast/lunch. I don't like disturbing the little guy, especially when the heat isn't working, again, for the second year in a row. Transglobe sucks.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like I am staying ahead of my roomie's bad cold...* knock on wood *

The Neti pot...the zinc...the fluids... the extra C...the postive thinking...they be working. I have to be able to taste the turkey on Thursday. The cold can come get me on Friday.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2008)

So the last 2 weeks or so, I've been _really_ unfocused with school... I have a MAJOR case of senioritis goin on... but today I feel like I'm finally back on my A game. LOL. I caught up on a bunch of stuff, I got a 100% on the article analysis I was working on last week, and all my graduation stuff is taken care of.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So the last 2 weeks or so, I've been _really_ unfocused with school... I have a MAJOR case of senioritis goin on... but today I feel like I'm finally back on my A game. LOL. I caught up on a bunch of stuff, I got a 100% on the article analysis I was working on last week, and all my graduation stuff is taken care of.



It's hard to stay on track sometimes. But surprisingly easy to get back on. Thank god.

You'll be wearing that cap and gown in no time.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You'll be wearing that cap and gown in no time.


"No time" = 3 weeks, 2 days, 5 hours, 8 minutes....

Not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 26, 2008)

today i finally got my hands on a working cd player (the drive in my laptop is busted) so i finally played this mix cd my boyfriend made me like two months ago


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 26, 2008)

Just spent last night and this morning enjoying my brother and his four kids, who stopped on their way through to Oklahoma. I don't get to see them nearly enough and they're such wonderful, well-behaved kids...my brother and their mother have done so well with them in spite of the marriage not working. It warms my heart to see them....love them so much!

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

I just ordered some jewellery, and I am going to surprise both of my sisters 
with a pair of earrings each.

I am also going horse back riding this weekend. The weather is warm, and perfect for it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I just ordered some jewellery, and I am going to surprise both of my sisters
> with a pair of earrings each.
> 
> I am also going horse back riding this weekend. The weather is warm, and perfect for it.



Sounds like you're going to have a great weekend


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm happy because my husband gets 4 days off for the first time since before Alex was born. He's on call for those days so he might have to go in for a few hours here and there but it's going to be nice family time. My favorite part of the day/week is when the whole family is together.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

My husband is on his way home from work and will officially start his vacation for the next eleven days. :wubu::smitten::bounce:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because my husband gets 4 days off for the first time since before Alex was born. He's on call for those days so he might have to go in for a few hours here and there but it's going to be nice family time. My favorite part of the day/week is when the whole family is together.



Have a lovely Thanksgiving with your family Megan.


----------



## steely (Nov 26, 2008)

I think I'll be happy on Friday


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

It's Thanksgiving morning....cool and crisp outside and my entire family will be with me today.   

Have a blessed day all!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 27, 2008)

*I am driving to pittsburgh in a few hours to see my dad who flew there from Boca Raton, FL and spending the first Tday with him in 7 yrs since my mom died with his new family, and he is really happy I am coming, which makes his gf very happy and her family very welcoming! I am blessed.*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm happy it's Thanksgiving! nomnomnom.


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 27, 2008)

im happy because im at my sisters looking after my 2 year old niece who is just aDORABLE!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 27, 2008)

I will be surrounded by my family (and it's HUGE) - there are 5 siblings on my mother's side and 12 on my father's. And my droves of cousins, neices, nephews all sitting around the house, eating (LAWD, the food!!!), joking, laughing...it's been too long since we all got together so I am eagerly anticipating this afternoon. 

Tis good to have family and I'm thankful for them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 27, 2008)

THE THANKSGIVING DAY PARADE JUST GOT RICKROLLED.

Announcer: "That was Rick Astley, singing the rickrolling phenom "never gonna give you up" and coming up, from the Philippines.... "







And.......... rickrolling comes full circle, now tragically mainstream and uncool.

What a note to go out on though, lol. Poor Rick.


----------



## Mini (Nov 27, 2008)

'Tis my birthday, and I got a new laptop.

Booyah.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 27, 2008)

Mini said:


> 'Tis my birthday, and I got a new laptop.
> 
> Booyah.



Happy Birfday! 

What kind did you get?


----------



## Mini (Nov 27, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Happy Birfday!
> 
> What kind did you get?



IBM Thinkpad something-or-other. Works beautifully.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Mini said:


> 'Tis my birthday, and I got a new laptop.
> 
> Booyah.



Happy Happy Birthday!!! 

Chik


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 27, 2008)

That i've got ahead with a lot of work that had to be put aside.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm happy that problems come and problems go, but I can always find my strength and comfort as a woman in what I know to be true.


----------



## Jasminium (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm happy that it's almost time to eat. I'm freaking starving.


----------



## Diego (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm happy cause i start to work out again and this morning i looked in the mirror and thought, "your arms look hot, is starting to pay off!" (i was getting skinny cause i stop to play football) :blush:


----------



## intraultra (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm happy because I had a great Thanksgiving and now I'm relaxing in bed with my cat while sipping on a pumpkin spice cappucino.


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm happy that it's over this year.I don't think I'll do it again next year.Next year I'll volunteer to help in the local soup kitchen.They need it more than I do anyway.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 28, 2008)

I had a very nice Thanksgiving. My sister backed off of something I thought might have had me want to not go...and...my cold is only now kicking my ass. It stayed away so I could enjoy a really fantastic meal.

The only thing that made me sad was that my youngest nephew had asked if I was coming to their house for Thanksgiving. There are siblings I just will not be around, including, for nineteen months, his mom ( but I can see myself being able to reconcile a bit with her ). Broke my heart a bit, as I have only seen Gavriel once in all this time. But, I need to keep my eyes on hopefully being part of his life...again...in the future. I love that little guy.

I am going to go for just a tiny bit of ham....leftovers.....mmmmm...


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 28, 2008)

im happy because i got through an evil presentation without making a fool of myself and now im blissfully sleepy...aaaah...sleep = gooood!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## CAMellie (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm happy my bf and I survived Thanksgiving at my mother's...and so did our relationship. LOL


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy my bf and I survived Thanksgiving at my mother's...and so did our relationship. LOL



LOL well done girlie!! 

Im happy because my friends come over to see me!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

Today is the first day of summer in Australia! In yer face everybody!:kiss2:


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2008)

My crazy, estranged sister let us have my nephew til 6 today, instead of picking him up at 9 AM.

We went for a random drive in the Texas hill country. It was a phenomenally beautiful day.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My crazy, estranged sister let us have my nephew til 6 today, instead of picking him up at 9 AM.
> 
> We went for a random drive in the Texas hill country. It was a phenomenally beautiful day.



How is your little heart doing? He is so cute.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, Shosie  He's doing great.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Thanks, Shosie  He's doing great.



Good. Chanukah is coming! You gonna get hit up for lil gifts big time. One every night.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's definitely getting spoiled rotten this year. LOL. Every single commerical that comes on TV is followed by, "Sammy- I want that for Chanukah please!"  At least he says please. LOL

The only downside is that he'll be with his mom for the first 2 or 3 nights. And she wants him to celebrate Christmas too... my parents are definitely not a huge fan of that. (But we'll have him during Christmas.)


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> He's definitely getting spoiled rotten this year. LOL. Every single commerical that comes on TV is followed by, "Sammy- I want that for Chanukah please!"  At least he says please. LOL
> 
> The only downside is that he'll be with his mom for the first 2 or 3 nights. And she wants him to celebrate Christmas too... my parents are definitely not a huge fan of that. (But we'll have him during Christmas.)




Well he and the family have been through a lot this year, so I hope the chag will be perfect for you all.

My sister is making the sufganiot this year. Nom Nom Nom!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Today is the first day of summer in Australia! In yer face everybody!:kiss2:



YAY for you, Susannah! It snowed here yesterday and today. But since we actually had autumn this year, I gladly received it.  Eat some ice cream for me, okay? * cool kisses:kiss2:


Mims:happy:


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My sister is making the sufganiot this year. Nom Nom Nom!



What is this sufganiot nom nom nom that you speak of?:happy:
The nom's make me happy!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

steely said:


> What is this sufganiot nom nom nom that you speak of?:happy:
> The nom's make me happy!



sufganiot (Hannukah donuts) = is a type of donut, usually filled with cheese.


nom, nom, nom = An onomatopoeical adjective based on the sound emitted when something is "oh so tasty" (either through hunger or flavorological value)


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you,I nom any kind of donut filled with most everything.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> sufganiot (Hannukah donuts) = is a type of donut, usually filled with cheese.
> 
> 
> nom, nom, nom = An onomatopoeical adjective based on the sound emitted when something is "oh so tasty" (either through hunger or flavorological value)



Is flavorological an actual word? lol


Yay for holidays with fried foods! Can't wait for the latkes. :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Is flavorological an actual word? lol
> 
> 
> Yay for holidays with fried foods! Can't wait for the latkes. :eat2:



It is in the _Urban Dictionary_! But probably not anywhere else


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm happy that my best friend made it through his motorcycle accident with minimal damage to himself.


----------



## Haunted (Dec 1, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm happy that my best friend made it through his motorcycle accident with minimal damage to himself.



Ouch been there done that got the Titanium Elbow, that shit hurts like mofo and i don't mean the broken arms i mean looking at the broken bike 
Glad he's ok though, or was it a she my apologies


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Ouch been there done that got the Titanium Elbow, that shit hurts like mofo and i don't mean the broken arms i mean looking at the broken bike
> Glad he's ok though, or was it a she my apologies



It's a he and he lucked out with some bad road rash and 3 broken ribs. It could have been much worse. I'm thankful he's okay.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> sufganiot (Hannukah donuts) = is a type of donut, usually filled with cheese.
> 
> 
> nom, nom, nom = An onomatopoeical adjective based on the sound emitted when something is "oh so tasty" (either through hunger or flavorological value)


Good general knowledge Maria.

The sufganiot that we eat does not have cheese inside. We just have
regular ones with or without jelly.

I do not usually eat ponchkas/ Suffies/doughnuts throughout the year, but I allow myself to have them during Chanukah. 

I also raid my nephews stash of chocolate gelt.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 2, 2008)

I watched my hubby make Alex laugh a lot. Good gutteral laughter. It was so cute since it's so new coming from him. He was getting farts blown on his belly and laughing like crazy. It's such a warm memory.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I watched my hubby make Alex laugh a lot. Good gutteral laughter. It was so cute since it's so new coming from him. He was getting farts blown on his belly and laughing like crazy. It's such a warm memory.



It is such a joyous sound coming from such a little one. I know I enjoy it tremendously when my niece, who is 19 months old, gets really laughing.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I have a job interview... does that count?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

I am happy that every Tuesday I get to cook a meal at the Community House for people who live in our little country town. It is fun, and we get to spend time together talking and developing a real sense of community.

I never had that when I lived in the city. 

I am only going to go to the city to shop, see my family and friends, or for medical appointments.

I have no desire to live there again.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am happy that every Tuesday I get to cook a meal at the Community House for people who live in our little country town. It is fun, and we get to spend time together talking and developing a real sense of community.
> 
> I never had that when I lived in the city.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean about living in the city. I live in an area that is pretty rural. I used to live in the San Francisco bay area and felt it was a nice place to live. I moved away and would go back to visit and i get really tense while there. It's too busy and crowded. 
I love my nice community that I live in. Sure, shopping sucks but it's a great place to raise kids. We also have to travel quite a distance to see specialists for Max.


----------



## frankman (Dec 2, 2008)

I am happy to know that although it smarts like a mother, it is probably not appendicitis.


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 3, 2008)

I am happy because one year ago today the love of my life and I decided to be a couple.. well I decided and he agreed Love you always John and thanks for making me the happiest and luckiest lady in the world.:wubu:


----------



## Suze (Dec 3, 2008)

my mom surprisingly handed me a homemade advent calendar today. I guess she thought I needed to be cheered up a bit. It's been ages since last time and I'm way too old for this stuff (and it's 3 days late! :O) but... holy shit, can't wait 'til tomorrow when I get to open #4!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 3, 2008)

i have my mandarin class soon ^_^ it's my favourite time of the week..waw! Wo ai ni `


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i am happy today cause i joined dimensions forums


----------



## Victim (Dec 3, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i have my mandarin class soon ^_^ it's my favourite time of the week..waw! Wo ai ni `



True story: I was at a supermarket checkout when the guy waiting in front of me picks out a can of mandarin oranges and says "Why are these made in China?"...


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2008)

My nephew comes home today. 

Wednesdays are my new favorite day because of that.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My nephew comes home today.
> 
> Wednesdays are my new favorite day because of that.



Yay! That is wonderful.

Our little Marcus is having his first birthday next week.:wubu:

Auntie love.


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

Susannah,that's wonderfulFirst birthdays are the best.Our god grandson is turning 1 on Sunday.I won't be able to go to the party.I've got a previous sister's thing to do.They live about 4 hours away and I hate to miss it.They always have cake all over their face.I love that.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

steely said:


> Susannah,that's wonderfulFirst birthdays are the best.Our god grandson is turning 1 on Sunday.I won't be able to go to the party.I've got a previous sister's thing to do.They live about 4 hours away and I hate to miss it.They always have cake all over their face.I love that.



Thanks Steely. Marcus will be one on December 8th, but his party in the park will be this Sunday. I cannot go either, but I will celebrate with them all mid next week when I am down in the city.

So Marcus and your G grandson were born within a day of each other, on opposite sides of the world. That is nice.

Steely how are you feeling after the visit to the dentist? Poor Steely. Ouch.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I got the job. It's at Lowe's unloading merchandise.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yay! That is wonderful.
> 
> Our little Marcus is having his first birthday next week.:wubu:
> 
> Auntie love.



That's the same birthday as my sister! :bow::happy::bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, I got the job. It's at Lowe's unloading merchandise.


 

Congrats. Now you'll have your own money!


----------



## Suze (Dec 3, 2008)

just had a chat with my bff... if everything goes as planned (read: i manage to cough up the cash) i'll spend new years eve in paris. wuhu!

i've been wanting to do this for so long. i really hope things works out


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

Tomorrow I am being treated to a free screening of the new Nicole Kidman/Hugh Jackman movie "Australia". The event is being hosted as a thank you to all the local volunteers for all of our hard work and contribution.

I reckon the movie will be crap, and Nicole Kidman's put on English accent will be pretty contrived and annoying, but free is free!

I am going to get me some popcorn and an icecream and just settle in and watch the movie.

www.theatreroyal.info

The moviehouse where the film will screen in my town.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, I got the job. It's at Lowe's unloading merchandise.



Congratulations!


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, I got the job. It's at Lowe's unloading merchandise.



Congrats! I worked at Lowe's for awhile,it was a pretty good place to work.I worked in the office and when I finished up I'd go back to the contracter's
area and hang out.It was kind of fun.Good Luck!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, I got the job. It's at Lowe's unloading merchandise.



Congratulations. I am very happy for you Lloyd.


----------



## Haunted (Dec 3, 2008)

I just Booked my flight to go visit my girl in cali for New Years althogh she's having a rough time with the house project. I'm gonna get out there and tear that shit up


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I just Booked my flight to go visit my girl in cali for New Years althogh she's having a rough time with the house project. I'm gonna get out there and tear that shit up



Enjoy! And when you get married it will have to be a big Dims affair, because it is almost like we are all going along for the ride with you both.

Have a fun and safe time on New Years Eve.


----------



## tattooU (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm happy that my friend gave me one of the coolest presents ever. i feel so special


----------



## Haunted (Dec 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Enjoy! And when you get married it will have to be a big Dims affair, because it is almost like we are all going along for the ride with you both.
> 
> Have a fun and safe time on New Years Eve.



Absolutely we've already started researching sturdy seating for all the dimmers lol


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2008)

I participated in a silent auction to try and win some gifts for my mother and sisters.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2008)

I know this is silly but i just put Alex's first pair of sweatpants on and they are just so cute! Baby sweatpants are the most adorable thng ever!! He now looks like his daddy. A tee shirt and sweatpants. (dad's usual uniform at home after getting the work clothes off)


----------



## intraultra (Dec 4, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I know this is silly but i just put Alex's first pair of sweatpants on and they are just so cute! Baby sweatpants are the most adorable thng ever!! He now looks like his daddy. A tee shirt and sweatpants. (dad's usual uniform at home after getting the work clothes off)



Aww. I agree, actually! Not silly. I was shopping Macy's the other day and there were the cutest Puma and Nike sweatpant/hoodie sets! I wish I could have bought them for my nephews


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 4, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I know this is silly but i just put Alex's first pair of sweatpants on and they are just so cute! Baby sweatpants are the most adorable thng ever!! He now looks like his daddy. A tee shirt and sweatpants. (dad's usual uniform at home after getting the work clothes off)





intraultra said:


> Aww. I agree, actually! Not silly. I was shopping Macy's the other day and there were the cutest Puma and Nike sweatpant/hoodie sets! I wish I could have bought them for my nephews



Not silly at all! I have a little flowered, pintucked, button down blouse that I wore when I was... 3? Something like that - it's _awfully _small, lol. My mother saved it for years and years, and finally gave it to me as a memento. She did it for all her children. Such a lovely idea.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2008)

I won both of the items I bid on. :happy: A set of body wash for my sisters and candles for my mom. 

HottiMegan your pictures are so cute!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm filling out my last set of clinical paperwork for nursing school!!  YAY!


One more week of school!

Two weeks exactly until graduation!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm filling out my last set of clinical paperwork for nursing school!!  YAY!
> 
> 
> One more week of school!
> ...



December 18 ??


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep- Dec 18th @ 7 PM



(1 week, 6 days, 22 hours from now...  )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

I know that will be a glorious moment for you!!


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy fuck.

I. Love. Karoake.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 5, 2008)

Also, I pretty much came: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDBpQVhCMb8&eurl

This combines my love of boys who play guitar, mario kart, fake mustaches and asians. I need a cigarette.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2008)

I just learned that some good friends of mine are going to be very nearby shortly.

I'm so excited I could pee. I'm gonna go jump on my bed.

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 5, 2008)

One sweet, sweet man. Enough said.


----------



## ladle (Dec 5, 2008)

Cos it's Friday!
I mean...is there a Better day of the week. Got home from work...had a couple of beers...got my feet up....watching TV and surfing the net.
Ahhhh....I loooove Fridays!


----------



## JohnWylde (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow Renee

What can I say - I feel so lucky that You are so strong as well as being so beautiful.

It was a wonderful day that You decided that You wanted me so how could I think of any answer but yes yes yes!

I miss You so much when we are apart and I look forward so much to being with You.

Your lil john




chocolate desire said:


> I am happy because one year ago today the love of my life and I decided to be a couple.. well I decided and he agreed Love you always John and thanks for making me the happiest and luckiest lady in the world.:wubu:


----------



## Victim (Dec 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm filling out my last set of clinical paperwork for nursing school!!  YAY!
> 
> 
> One more week of school!
> ...



"Hellooooooo nurse!" - Animaniacs


----------



## george83 (Dec 5, 2008)

Today i bought 2 tickets to see a reshowing of Jurassic park on monday night at the local cinema. 

CANT WAIT  .


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 5, 2008)

TGIF   
Hubby has worked a lot of long hours this week and i'm glad he is gonna be all mine for over 48 hours. I missed him a lot this week.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## SparkGirl (Dec 5, 2008)

_*SuperSoup and her troup still love him...So do I*_



SamanthaNY said:


> THE THANKSGIVING DAY PARADE JUST GOT RICKROLLED.
> 
> Announcer: "That was Rick Astley, singing the rickrolling phenom "never gonna give you up" and coming up, from the Philippines.... "
> 
> ...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 5, 2008)

My Christmas tree is up. You can't imagine what a big and stressful job I turn that into. But I am done, till the ordeal of taking it down.


----------



## SparkGirl (Dec 5, 2008)

*I know! Baby clothes are the cutest...makes you almost want to have one. Ok, maybe sorta, umm, kinda, umm, no, maybe not:doh:

*


HottiMegan said:


> I know this is silly but i just put Alex's first pair of sweatpants on and they are just so cute! Baby sweatpants are the most adorable thng ever!! He now looks like his daddy. A tee shirt and sweatpants. (dad's usual uniform at home after getting the work clothes off)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am happy that my new desk chair finally came after being on backorder for 4 months


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am happy that my new desk chair finally came after being on backorder for 4 months



I'm happy for you Maria, I hope it's comfortable and worth the wait.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2008)

-I found a bbw social connect in Oklahoma City! YEAHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIII!!!! *Dances in chair* :wubu: Time to party, and maybe do more than that. 

-I made some progress on my 20 or so christmas cards. 

- I'm going to have a SIDE KICKIN' SATURDAY!

10:30- Wing Chun
1:00 Capoeira
5:00 Kenpo

Oh yea. I'm not back yet, but I'm COMIN'! 

-I passed my eval on Thursday, got a 100 on the closed book portion of the exam, and only lost top grade by one question because I second guessed myself. 

-I'm about to do a workout, and do some Yoga afterwards.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm happy for you Maria, I hope it's comfortable and worth the wait.



It is very comfortable... so much so I almost fell asleep in it last night!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am happy that my niece was inducted into the Navy today and is going to become an aviation tech! I am happy that she is finally finding direction in her life!  she leaves for Chicago on January 13.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am happy that my niece was inducted into the Navy today and is going to become an aviation tech! I am happy that she is finally finding direction in her life!  she leaves for Chicago on January 13.



Congrats!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Congrats!



Thank you, Jon!! Congrats to you too for passing your eval!


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm happy that my 4 sister's ornament exchange went well.I'm pleasantly surprised.:happy:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 6, 2008)

steely said:


> I'm happy that my 4 sister's ornament exchange went well.I'm pleasantly surprised.:happy:



That is nice. Do you have four sisters? I only have two, but I have four brothers.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 6, 2008)

Today is my birthday and I woke up in an amazingly good mood. Which is weird because I have no plans and nobody can come see me today.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 6, 2008)

im happy because im having a night in with one of my closest friends eating lots and lots of food and watching mister bean


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 6, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Today is my birthday and I woke up in an amazingly good mood. Which is weird because I have no plans and nobody can come see me today.



I'm confused - where's Adrian?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 6, 2008)

My uber sexy Gators are in the SEC championships....damn that Tebow is hot :wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Dec 6, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> -I found a bbw social connect in Oklahoma City! YEAHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIII!!!! *Dances in chair* :wubu: Time to party, and maybe do more than that.
> 
> -I made some progress on my 20 or so christmas cards.
> 
> ...



Good job on the eval and congrats on finding bbw stuffs


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 6, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm confused - where's Adrian?



He had to work today. He'll be here Monday and Tuesday though.


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> im happy because im having a night in with one of my closest friends eating lots and lots of food and watching mister bean



Omg, George would love you (well, even more lol) now. He loves Mr Bean, he IS Mr Bean lol. He looks like Rowan Atkinson, acts like him, and has the same surname.

I, on the other hand, although I love Rowan Atkinson, DESPISE Mr Bean! He is sooooooo stupid and annoying and I want to slap him. Watching him makes me uncomfortable lol, they way one thing after another goes wrong. 
Incidentally, did you know Mr Bean was an alien!? So it was revealed in the cartoon, and if you watch the beginning sequence to the TV show he is beamed in from space.
I still hate him though LOL!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Omg, George would love you (well, even more lol) now. He loves Mr Bean, he IS Mr Bean lol. He looks like Rowan Atkinson, acts like him, and has the same surname.
> 
> I, on the other hand, although I love Rowan Atkinson, DESPISE Mr Bean! He is sooooooo stupid and annoying and I want to slap him. Watching him makes me uncomfortable lol, they way one thing after another goes wrong.
> Incidentally, did you know Mr Bean was an alien!? So it was revealed in the cartoon, and if you watch the beginning sequence to the TV show he is beamed in from space.
> I still hate him though LOL!



AWWWW but he's hilarious! i LOVE mister bean! he's so funny! Stupid but funny. it makes me think of people in hull hahaha..George has good taste hahah mr bean rocks  I didnt knoow mister bean was an alien?! LOL! that's ace! me and my friend were just discussiin whether he'd be labelled as learning disabled or not lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 6, 2008)

That I have tomorrow off. I have good food here at home and a dvd to watch.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2008)

That I am going to be able to get down to my parents' graves tomorrow and decorate them for Christmas. It was always my ' job ' , done with great love, to decorate for my Mom. I have a ton of Xmas decorations stored at my sisters place, that I hope to one day be able to use for myself.

Won't be able to put what I would like at the cemetary, but it will be nice to do what I can. A very bittersweet bit of time.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 6, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> -I found a bbw social connect in Oklahoma City! YEAHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIII!!!! *Dances in chair* :wubu: Time to party, and maybe do more than that.
> 
> -I made some progress on my 20 or so christmas cards.
> 
> ...



Congrats Congrats Congrats!!



CAMellie said:


> Today is my birthday and I woke up in an amazingly good mood. Which is weird because I have no plans and nobody can come see me today.



Happy Birthday, sweetie faced girl!!



mossystate said:


> That I am going to be able to get down to my parents' graves tomorrow and decorate them for Christmas. It was always my ' job ' , done with great love, to decorate for my Mom. I have a ton of Xmas decorations stored at my sisters place, that I hope to one day be able to use for myself.
> 
> Won't be able to put what I would like at the cemetary, but it will be nice to do what I can. A very bittersweet bit of time.



Big hugs lady. I love you! :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2008)

- Well the Capoeira place wasn't open when I went, but I did go to the Wing Chun school. I've known about the art for about 11 years, so I had some knowledge of before, but it was great! They have some quick sticky hands. lol Kenpo was good too.

- The BBW grupo here is having it's next party on Jan 10th, at a hotel 5 MILES away from me. Ummm.. I'm kinda going.


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2008)

I long day by myself,I think.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 7, 2008)

that im feeling confident about myself today. My mums back home off her holiday, i got some revision done, i cleaned, did my washing and took some photos..i feel good!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2008)

*although we had a very minor snow storm I got up early and was at the gym in time to grab a sugarFreeRedBull on the way to 9:15 spin class, and 10am Body Pump class, that it's freezing out and windy and sunny and I have a ton of wood to make a beautiful fire in my fireplace, books to read as well as NY TImes and local...did a huge sudoku puzzle, had an awesome salad and have heat and nice roof over my head and food in the fridge and kitty that loves me and purrs alot *


----------



## KevMoney (Dec 7, 2008)

That it is "snowglobe snowing" outside today, and my girlfriend is making tater tots. Even though finals loom, it's enough to make one happy.


----------



## battousai0709 (Dec 7, 2008)

Im Happy today because im excited in watching a concert together with my friends, hehehe and im looking forward for the holidays.. Happy Holidays....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> -I found a bbw social connect in Oklahoma City! YEAHHHHH BOIIIIIIIIII!!!! *Dances in chair* :wubu: Time to party, and maybe do more than that.



I used to attend their get togethers...be careful..and be prepared to be hit on..all night..LOL


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2008)

I got some loose ends tied up before graduation-
- I passed the jurisprudence exam required by the state board of nursing. I had to pass this before I could get my license, even if I pass the board exam.
- I registered for the NCLEX exam.
- I finished some practice exams that are due this week for school.
- My mom ordered the invites for my graduation party. They're super cute. 

11 MORE DAYS!!


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 7, 2008)

I am happy about the huge pot of coffee I just brewed, the eggs, avocados & toast I'm about to chow down on, the long stretch of day ahead of me and the story ideas I managed to scribble down (legibly, no less!) as I was falling asleep last night.


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Dec 7, 2008)

I am happy cause it is my Birthday and I had an amazing party last night with almost all my friends and even though I drank tons I dont have a hnag over and I dont look too bad for 40.[SIZE]


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2008)

MsXXLBombshell said:


> I am happy cause it is my Birthday and I had an amazing party last night with almost all my friends and even though I drank tons I dont have a hnag over and I dont look too bad for 40.[SIZE]




I hope you had a nice birthday Trina. That is a nice pic of you.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2008)

Happy first Birthday to my beautiful, wonderful and perfect Marcus. I love you so much my angel.:wubu:


----------



## george83 (Dec 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Omg, George would love you (well, even more lol) now. He loves Mr Bean, he IS Mr Bean lol. He looks like Rowan Atkinson, acts like him, and has the same surname.
> 
> I, on the other hand, although I love Rowan Atkinson, DESPISE Mr Bean! He is sooooooo stupid and annoying and I want to slap him. Watching him makes me uncomfortable lol, they way one thing after another goes wrong.
> Incidentally, did you know Mr Bean was an alien!? So it was revealed in the cartoon, and if you watch the beginning sequence to the TV show he is beamed in from space.
> I still hate him though LOL!





Just_Jen said:


> AWWWW but he's hilarious! i LOVE mister bean! he's so funny! Stupid but funny. it makes me think of people in hull hahaha..George has good taste hahah mr bean rocks  I didnt knoow mister bean was an alien?! LOL! that's ace! me and my friend were just discussiin whether he'd be labelled as learning disabled or not lol



Mr. Bean rules the most .

I swear I am related to Rowan Atkinson, I even have the facial mole and everything. 

When I want to annoy Bexy I put Mr. Bean on hehehe. But she's mean and wont buy me the boxset for christmas .


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2008)

george83 said:


> Mr. Bean rules the most .
> 
> I swear I am related to Rowan Atkinson, I even have the facial mole and everything.
> 
> When I want to annoy Bexy I put Mr. Bean on hehehe. But she's mean and wont buy me the boxset for christmas .



I am in full agreement with Bexy on this one. Mr Bean sucks.


----------



## george83 (Dec 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am in full agreement with Bexy on this one. Mr Bean sucks.



I have lost all respect for you now .


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2008)

george83 said:


> I have lost all respect for you now .



Mr Bean and Hello Kitty shoes suck. We still love you though George.


----------



## george83 (Dec 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mr Bean and Hello Kitty shoes suck. We still love you though George.



Oh now you have crossed the line lol.


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mr Bean and Hello Kitty shoes suck. We still love you though George.



HEY!! I picked those shoes!! 

But you are right about Mr Bean!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> HEY!! I picked those shoes!!
> 
> But you are right about Mr Bean!!



hello kitty shoes RAwk and so does bean...just admit it woman!!


----------



## george83 (Dec 7, 2008)

Well at the mo Bexy is over the moon as Morrissey has just announced 2 dates in Northern Ireland.

Also Jen has good taste also .


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Big hugs lady. I love you! :happy:



You entered my thoughts today, as I decorated. A real deal sweet one you are, Goof. :kiss2:


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2008)

Morrissey Morrissey Morrissey Morrissey Morrissey....May.....Northern Ireland....2 days.....ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I got some loose ends tied up before graduation-
> - I passed the jurisprudence exam required by the state board of nursing. I had to pass this before I could get my license, even if I pass the board exam.
> - I registered for the NCLEX exam.
> - I finished some practice exams that are due this week for school.
> ...



I am soooo excited for you!!!!  You are actually completing a dream of mine!!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, Maria! 


Today, I'm happy cuz I had all green lights on the way to class today.




And I'm wearing matching socks.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm happy today because Adrian is on his way over to spend the next 2 days with me. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 8, 2008)

Found the house worth putting a bid in for. Now its just hoping that the bank will accept my offer. YAAAAAAAAAAAAY for me


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 8, 2008)

That my sister got the present and card I mailed her for her birthday today.

It's hard living so far from the ones you love. I bought her a digital frame that has three little frames in it that change around and filled it with pictures of our family. It's pretty cool and it's small enough that she can take it with her on business trips (in case she misses us all)


Tina FTW.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2008)

Lots of things for me to be happy about....

I went out today. ( I rarely go out. )

Three of my good online friends called me this weekend. 

My son has been behaving very well. 

I am happy to have God in my life. 

My son's father. He is amazing. He helps me out alot.


----------



## Victim (Dec 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Omg, George would love you (well, even more lol) now. He loves Mr Bean, he IS Mr Bean lol. He looks like Rowan Atkinson, acts like him, and has the same surname.
> 
> I, on the other hand, although I love Rowan Atkinson, DESPISE Mr Bean! He is sooooooo stupid and annoying and I want to slap him. Watching him makes me uncomfortable lol, they way one thing after another goes wrong.
> Incidentally, did you know Mr Bean was an alien!? So it was revealed in the cartoon, and if you watch the beginning sequence to the TV show he is beamed in from space.
> I still hate him though LOL!



Whatever you do, if Mr. Bean offers you a fish sandwich, you might wish to pass...


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm happy because both of my boys had their check ups and are doing well. (well max has a sinus infection but healthy otherwise) Alex is now 26 inches long and 16lbs 1oz. His doc sad he's perfect


----------



## QueenB (Dec 8, 2008)

my body is bangin' nowadays :3.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm happy because I was able to get my car fixed by friends with connections, and it cost me $0!!


----------



## troubadours (Dec 8, 2008)

i got new shampoo and new body wash. does anyone else get so excited over that sort of thing? :/

also i finished up 2/3 final papers due within the next two weeks.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

I ate some yummy golden syrup pudding with cream, piping hot. So yummy.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm happy because I was able to get my car fixed by friends with connections, and it cost me $0!!



You win! I would be stoked by that.


----------



## MsXXLBombshell (Dec 9, 2008)

Birthday money!!!!
$13 flannel sheet sets from Target...RED
$6 DVDs Planet Terror AND Death Proof
Killer silver snake knot bracelet that actually FITS
Having lunch with my mom and Grandma together for once.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2008)

Megan, that pic of your boys is absolutely adorable!! Glad to hear their check-up went well! 



HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because both of my boys had their check ups and are doing well. (well max has a sinus infection but healthy otherwise) Alex is now 26 inches long and 16lbs 1oz. His doc sad he's perfect


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm happy that my boyfriend and I have been dating for 3 months... and it's still wonderful!! :wubu: 

I can't wait for the holidays!!! :happy:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 9, 2008)

YAY Mimi..... I'm happy that YOU are happy! :happy:




mimosa said:


> Lots of things for me to be happy about....
> 
> I went out today. ( I rarely go out. )
> 
> ...


----------



## Victim (Dec 9, 2008)

Early Xmas present from Theresa, Volume 1 of Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors, a quite rare and very awesome 80's toon series!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm happy because I was able to get my car fixed by friends with connections, and it cost me $0!!



I used to love when that happened. Or being able to make payments in BEER. Haha.

It's good to have gearhead friends (or a warranty  )


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, Vi. And I am glad you and your boyfriend are happy together. :kiss2:




Violet_Beauregard said:


> YAY Mimi..... I'm happy that YOU are happy! :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 9, 2008)

Just finished my workout. I'm popped. Time for dinner. lol


----------



## troubadours (Dec 10, 2008)

i went to a bar with really good imported beer last night with my ~favorite professor and a couple of talented writers from my fiction writing class last night to celebrate our last class.

drinking with a professor and having him tell you you're an amazing writer and have everyone at the table sit there and agree is pretty tops in my book.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i went to a bar with really good imported beer last night with my ~favorite professor and a couple of talented writers from my fiction writing class last night to celebrate our last class.
> 
> drinking with a professor and having him tell you you're an amazing writer and have everyone at the table sit there and agree is pretty tops in my book.



*defenitely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's a mighty awesome feeling I would imagine....

ME happy...cause I am house sitting for 3 doggies..2 vizsalas SP? and a husky
and I am the queen ...and they surround me at all times and kiss me and lick me and sleep around me...and i forgot how cool dogs are.....it's nice*


----------



## intraultra (Dec 10, 2008)

One of my professors canceled our final exam today! Well, actually, he admitted he only pretended we were having one so that we'd still pay attention...sneaky. I am now two papers and one exam away from graduation.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 10, 2008)

We finished up with my shoe donation plan - delivered today. Went fantastic - all the shoes/boots fit - and they love them. 

I would *love* to expand this into... something.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2008)

I am happy that I got to talk to a very special friend on the phone today. :happy::wubu:

I also got a very big package in the mail full of yummy goodies from a family member.

I thank God for happy days like this.:happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2008)

last test of nursing school today!

last day of clinical tomorrow!

graduation in 8 days!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 10, 2008)

The last couple of days have been super duper tough. Having Alex look at me with his bright blue eyes and huge smile that he has only for his mommy really warms me. His happy squeals helps me momentarily forget the pain that we're going through. I'm happy for my boys.


----------



## bexy (Dec 12, 2008)

*MORRISSEY TICKETS*!!! Words can't express how happy I am!! I am going to see him 2 nights in a row, 1st and 2nd May!!! I am sooooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm happy that I managed to get up early today(MAJOR FEAT,lol).


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 13, 2008)

- I bought a GPS for my car! Now I can't get lost as easy. 

- I passed my eval today.

- I have a three day weekend! 

- I found another martial arts place that interests me, so now I have to really see how I'm going to work my schedule. I didn't know Muay Thai was so close, so now I have to see if I can throw it in. I don't think they wear Prajids (The arm bands that make the people that wear them look fuckin' sexy lol  ) though.... We'll see! I'm going to Capoeira Angola tomorrow to have a little fun.


----------



## Amatrix (Dec 14, 2008)

I am happy I am not totally one hundred percent perfect and without blame... and I feel safe enough these days to talk about it.

I still love me....

and everyone is graduating!!! wewt!

Also my boyfriend and I are going to see each other soon. :wubu:


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

Im happy for Amatrix, Im happy that my birthday is in 2 days, Im happy that its a rainy day and i dont have to be out in it.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 14, 2008)

Im happy that a good friend of mine just got engaged to an absolutely wonderful guy! I cant wait for the wedding!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm happy to be with my beloved husband, watching A Christmas Story, drinking nog and decorating for Christmas. We have another really unusual alternative tree this year (cat eats both real and artificial trees, so we have to find other means) - and I *love* it.


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 14, 2008)

I went a pizza shop for lunch. When the lady at the table next to me was leaving, she came over to me and told me that I had the most beautiful hair int he world. Having someone giving me a random compliment made my day.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 14, 2008)

im happy because....

i know that in the next few hours the staff will change at work and ill be able to run to the shops and buy some chocolate!!  got a right craving going on hahah


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 14, 2008)

*I am happy cause I had a nice weekend with friends visiting from Michigan and Wisconnsin...and I flew down to BocaRaton today and will spend my bday and next few days visiting with my dad, and might meet a gf from DIMS tommorow that i have been emailing a long time : >

o yeah..and when I left this morning it was 36 or so ..and now high 70s!!!*


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm like 98% done with my Channukah shopping... and it starts next week. LOL


----------



## troubadours (Dec 14, 2008)

1. i love katarmari app for iPod ;_;
2. i ordered a cheese omelette earlier and i was happily surprised to see toast and homefries were included )))))


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 14, 2008)

troubadours said:


> 1. i love katarmari app for iPod ;_;
> 2. i ordered a cheese omelette earlier and i was happily surprised to see toast and homefries were included )))))



I'm happy for troubadours.

I'm also happy that I'm listening and singing along to Didier Barbelivien's sweet, romantic and very melodic, "A toutes le filles que j'ai aimees avant"

_...elles avaient, elles avaient
des oceans au fond des yeux.

elles dansaient, elles dansaient
pour nous garder plus amoureux..._


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy to be going home for Christmas.


----------



## Suze (Dec 14, 2008)

christmas baking, friends and beerz. 
also 100% satisfied with eyebrows for once. hahah

it's been a good weekend!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2008)

*i can hear the ocean roaring and see it..thats so cool!!!!
I am going to meet a fellow FFA from DIMS for the first time today, we are both driving 2.5 hours to meet...at a really nice place
and my dad lent me his amazing beemer 650i 'vert....wow what a gift...best car ever* 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i can hear the ocean roaring and see it..thats so cool!!!!
> I am going to meet a fellow FFA from DIMS for the first time today, we are both driving 2.5 hours to meet...at a really nice place
> and my dad lent me his amazing beemer 650i 'vert....wow what a gift...best car ever*



Do you already have the best guy ogling spots picked out?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 15, 2008)

im happy because my dad started a brawl at his work christmas party and been fired. im happy because even his own mother has realised what and who he is. im happy because he is miserable...

haha is this a bit mean


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 15, 2008)

good hair day

ha!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2008)

My living room is FINALLY clean!  Such a simple thing but when you are in a constant clean battle with two guys who wont pick up, it's a nice feeling to have a clean living room


----------



## ladle (Dec 15, 2008)

I am male and believe it or not I have finished all my Xmas shopping.....9 days out! That must be some sort of record. No more will I be fighting over scraps in stores on Xmas Eve!.....the scary thing is maybe it means I am no longer male....hmmmm


----------



## mimosa (Dec 15, 2008)

The weather warmed up a little to 19 degrees.  There's plenty of sunshine out there too. :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 15, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> My living room is FINALLY clean!  Such a simple thing but when you are in a constant clean battle with two guys who wont pick up, it's a nice feeling to have a clean living room



Bless your heart. I know what you mean. I have to clean my livingroom everyday to keep it neat. My sweet little boy is a mini tornado.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Bless your heart. I know what you mean. I have to clean my livingroom everyday to keep it neat. My sweet little boy is a mini tornado.



That's a good way to put it. In just 4 hours today he has brought out like 20 toys that i will have to put away while he naps. He keeps his own room pretty clean just not the living room or play room. His dad's not much better though.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm falling in love.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 15, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm falling in love.



Ohhhh. That's awesome!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 15, 2008)

That is beautiful thatgirl...falling in love has to be one of the most exquisite experiences in life.

While I cannot top that, I did become Ms. American Rose Maine State Queen. It stands to reason that a queen sized woman take the title. Maine is over run with BMW's (Big Maine Women)....every bit as plush and nice to ride as the car!







and a newer head shot...


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm making a mix CD for a friend. It's so relaxing and I kind of want her to love me.


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm happy cos I spent some quality time with my GF at the weekend,its worth the long journey just to be able to hold her and tell her how very much she means to me sigh ....


----------



## ThinkerGoneMad (Dec 16, 2008)

I have heat and electricity...


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> 1. i love katarmari app for iPod ;_;
> 2. i ordered a cheese omelette earlier and i was happily surprised to see toast and homefries were included )))))




mmm. homefries.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 16, 2008)

I got a good idea for a whort story and dammit, I'm writing it.


----------



## radman (Dec 16, 2008)

Im happy that today is my bday.


----------



## troubadours (Dec 16, 2008)

DONE with finalsssssssssssssss


----------



## mimosa (Dec 16, 2008)

I chatted with my favorite person last night. He makes me smile.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 16, 2008)

Everything is an effing chore today




taking 3 times longer than it should, and with waaaay more complications. 



But - I'm getting through it.


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

That Im off work for 4 days now .


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

Today is my only day off between Thanksgiving and Christmas.
I'm eating popcorn and watching movies all day.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2008)

*I walked on the beach today, although it was intermittently cloudy/sunny...it was just me and some sandpipers and lots of jellyfish...the waves

life is good*


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 16, 2008)

Took the flat off my car, put the spare on, dropped the tire off at the gas station to be fixed tomorrow.

I feel accomplished 'cuz this is the first time I've changed a tire in ages.

It completely negates the fact that I managed to fuck up making Kraft mac n' chese.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2008)

radman said:


> Im happy that today is my bday.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> It completely negates the fact that I managed to fuck up making Kraft mac n' chese.



The first thing that popped into my mind was 'how does that happen?' but then I remembered how I don't like it when I overcook the noodles. I'm have a certain way I like my KD for sure.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 16, 2008)

You know what I love? When you think about texting someone and then as soon as the thought crosses your mind, that person texts you. It makes me feel psychic. LOL


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 17, 2008)

im happy because last night i went to my first work placement's christmas party (i left there in january) and i got to mix with all the clients again and they all remembered me and were happy to see me. One of my favourite client was introducing me to the new staff and was saying that i was solid and how much she loved me :wubu: it made me so nostalgic. Plus im sooo proud of her because she managed to stop self harming! <3 so good! i did loads of work with her about it so im so pleased for her...

im feeling really nostalgic now today hahah


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2008)

*I have been nude sun bathing on the 6th floor balcony and am HOT...literally *


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 17, 2008)

"Happy" that my back hurts a little less than it did last night.

Oh, let's face it. I'm mizzerable.


----------



## joec (Dec 17, 2008)

i am happy that i woke up early and didn't sleep past noon!


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 17, 2008)

:wubu::wubu:11 Days:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Weeze (Dec 17, 2008)

My grades are innnnnnnnn....
and I am VERY happy with them. 
WOO! First semester DOWN.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm making significant progress in cleaning my room.

This is pretty freakin' awesome.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm making significant progress in cleaning my room.
> 
> This is pretty freakin' awesome.



Being reminded that I have to do that too....

Not-so-happy.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm getting pinned tonight. 
The link isn't from my school... but it is another nursing school in San Antonio...

And tomorrow is graduation!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm getting pinned tonight.
> The link isn't from my school... but it is another nursing school in San Antonio...
> 
> And tomorrow is graduation!!



Woooo!

I'm happy 'cuz the jeep's brakes are fixed, as is the tire on my car, so now we can actually go places!


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 17, 2008)

I am happy that today is the last day of school and finals! Wewt! Time to relax!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm getting pinned tonight.
> The link isn't from my school... but it is another nursing school in San Antonio...
> 
> And tomorrow is graduation!!


 

I hope you have pictures, girlie!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2008)

just finished my last final of a possibly straight A semester and my lady arrives unto my house tomorrow night. my best friend returns to california some two days later.

things are looking good.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm getting pinned tonight.
> The link isn't from my school... but it is another nursing school in San Antonio...
> 
> And tomorrow is graduation!!



Congratulations again! You've worked so hard for this day so enjoy it! 

You just gave me a flashback to years ago when my Aunt Bernice graduated from nursing school and we went to see her ceremony. It was such a big occasion for her. She worked very hard to put herself through school while raising her family and putting up with a not so great husband who told her she would never amount to anything. Her graduation was a really big accomplishment. I remember sitting in the seat and then the lights were lowered and the graduates walked to the stage all holding candles. I don't remember much else from that day but the candle ceremony has stuck with me all these years. 
My Aunt went on to enjoy a very fulfilling career in nursing, enjoying her work and the financial freedom it gave her. She was even able to retire early and enjoy her family. I wish the same for you.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 17, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> That is beautiful thatgirl...falling in love has to be one of the most exquisite experiences in life.
> 
> While I cannot top that, I did become Ms. American Rose Maine State Queen. It stands to reason that a queen sized woman take the title. Maine is over run with BMW's (Big Maine Women)....every bit as plush and nice to ride as the car!
> 
> ...



Congratulations, MoonGoddess, and great to see you here again!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 18, 2008)

radman said:


> Im happy that today is my bday.



_Belated Happy Birthday Rad! Sorry I am so late...._


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2008)

*GRADUATION DAY!!!
 :happy:  :happy: ​*


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm getting pinned tonight.
> The link isn't from my school... but it is another nursing school in San Antonio...
> 
> And tomorrow is graduation!!



Congrats! It's a big accomplishment and you should be proud


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm happy because i feel all warm inside after laying down with my little guy Alex and having him fall asleep in my arms. I just love holding him so much. I also am happy because all but Santa's gifts are wrapped and under the tree. Next on my list is christmas cookie ingredient shopping.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> *GRADUATION DAY!!!
> :happy:  :happy: ​*



Congratulations!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

My asthma seems to have nearly cleared itself up.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> *GRADUATION DAY!!!
> :happy:  :happy: ​*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> *GRADUATION DAY!!!
> :happy:  :happy: ​*



*YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 18, 2008)

*I had a really good interview at a law firm, that I interviewed with back in August. The COO, knows my brother from playing music, and kept my resume on file to find a good fit. 

I THINK I HOPE this is it at long last, loved the boss of the dept. I would work in and think I could get along with here really well. THe job is really challenging, and my dream is a job that keeps me so busy that I forget to eat lunch and it's 3 pm...and this falls into that category.!!!!!!

KEEPING MY THOUGHTS POSITIVE!!!*


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> *GRADUATION DAY!!!
> :happy:  :happy: ​*




Congatulations,honey!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 18, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> My asthma seems to have nearly cleared itself up.



You are lucky. My asthma hasn't been too good lately. The cold weather is not helping me. But I am happy for you.:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

mimosa said:


> You are lucky. My asthma hasn't been too good lately. The cold weather is not helping me. But I am happy for you.:bow:



Thank you,Ms Mimosa-I shall keep you in my thoughts. :bow: Hope you get better A.S.A.P-there's nothing worse than feeling crappy during the holidays.


----------



## ladle (Dec 18, 2008)

I just Paid the outstanding $7520 of my holiday cost today. Woohoo...airfares and Contiki now covered....hmmm....now I just have to save for spending money. Hope the exchange rate is good to me in June 09!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 18, 2008)

The baby is coming. The baby is coming!

Preggo gets induced Monday!!!!

Tre will be here soon!!!!


WO0Tz!!!!11!!    :wubu:  :smitten:


----------



## g-squared (Dec 18, 2008)

Im done with finals.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Dec 18, 2008)

g-squared said:


> Im done with finals.



Lucky! I'm happy for my marvelous kitten Max Payne keeping me sane during finals week.


----------



## tattooU (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm so happy that i was actually able to leave the house today and work! Cabin fever was setting in strong.

Work makes me so happy, as does money


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm happy that tomorrow is my last day of work before a 9-day holiday.

I'm happy because my son and I collaborated on a damned good pot of stew tonight, which made it taste even better than if I had made it alone.

I'm happy because I've been laughing until I cry, watching this guy. He's pretty much the funniest comedian I've heard in years. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6710303372197784476


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 19, 2008)

I attended the Thunder vs Raptors game. I won tickets at a Christmas party, gave them to a friend, and in the end he invited me.  I wasn't interested at first, but I actually had fun watching.


----------



## troubadours (Dec 21, 2008)

1. waking up to belly rubs 'n' kisses
2. snow :3
3. homecooked meals ;_;


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 21, 2008)

I am happy that I have a loving friend who doesn't care about the past, isnt afraid to know the real me, hasn't made any judgments based on rumors that she's heard, is giving, kind, sweet, and thoughtful. I consider myself very fortunate to know her. 

I am happy that my hell will finally be over in 2 days.

I am happy that I seemed to have found my Christmas spirit.

I am happy that I sent out cards for the gift exchange even though it was an expense that I couldn't afford.

I am happy that I am almost done cleaning out my closets, which has become a monumental task. 

I am just happy to be happy.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

i am happy that my christmas shopping is done!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 21, 2008)

This pic:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 21, 2008)

I had a *BLAST* at my work Christmas party. (I had been stressing about it for a couple weeks)

I ended up winning a $100 cash prize as well. Great food, open bar (mmm White Russians), WICKED music, good times.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I had a *BLAST* at my work Christmas party. (I had been stressing about it for a couple weeks)
> 
> I ended up winning a $100 cash prize as well. Great food, open bar (mmm White Russians), WICKED music, good times.



Yay. Congrats.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

My best friend (one who's been with me for everything for 6 yearS) gave me my christmas pressies (she wont let me wait til christmas because she doesnt celebrate it) and they are amazingly thoughtful i nearly cried...

shes gotten me a tshirt of one of my favourite korean band's printed (they dont do anywhere near my size in korea), some crystals (i miss mine!) very carefully chosen for me and a picture frame with me in it and around the frame it says 'you are just perfect'...seriously, how sweet a friend can i get?!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 22, 2008)

A bunch of my friends from the camp that I worked at this past summer had a little get together in Austin last night. My sister and I drove in just for that (it's only an hour away). There was a camp fire, beer, and guitar playing. It was so chill and perfectly ranch. LOL. I drove home at 2 AM, smelling like campfire. It brought back good memories from the summer.

When I was talking about having a "grown up job", a whole bunch of them got all upset that I might not go back to camp next summer. They're apparently planning on calling my floor director and demanding that they let me off for 2 months in the summer. LOL 


I love feeling loved.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 22, 2008)

Almost ready for Christmas. I got all the presents wrapped today, and the last of the decorations will go on the tree tonight. I love our tree - it's so unique... and finally, one that the cat won't eat.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 22, 2008)

He really loved his present.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 22, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Almost ready for Christmas. I got all the presents wrapped today, and the last of the decorations will go on the tree tonight. I love our tree - it's so unique... and finally, one that the cat won't eat.



Sam I'd love to see a pic of your tree!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll post one in this thread once it's finished! (have you posted yours?)


----------



## Mathias (Dec 22, 2008)

Christmas Shopping is done!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 22, 2008)

I resigned! I took on the job of department chair two years ago because...well, there wasn't anybody else to do it back then. I knew it would be a bureaucratic nightmare, and that I would be working for a dean who is an anal-retentive bully, but I figured I could hack it for four years if I had to. And every day I would get up, dreading the crap I knew I would have to take. Well, I finally got on the dean's nerves so badly that he said he was having doubts about my fitness for the job...so I resigned! As of January 1 I go back to teaching students and writing books, which is what I love.


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm happy . . . 

I got a surprise check in the mail today
I'm home alone so I can finish up all the wrapping before Christmas morning at 2 am
I didn't make that snarky post I was going to, hence not peeing on someone's Wheatie's without a real good reason.


----------



## ladle (Dec 24, 2008)

WOOHOO!
Stores closed tonight after a record Christmas Eve! Yay...four days of rest and relaxation now before I have to face the demanding public again!
Beer + Hammock = Me


----------



## troubadours (Dec 24, 2008)

i just ordered my macbook :3


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 24, 2008)

Hashed it out with my Mom. Things are back on track.







Plus: *SANTA*


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2008)

Both my boys are tucked away for a nap and I have some me time. Well not really but i am alone though! Now to making some toffee and cleaning the bathroom and finishing up the living room so i can vacuum


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 24, 2008)

That I got two great presents form my amazing princess
She knows what I like.lol


----------



## ladle (Dec 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i just ordered my macbook :3



the NEW fancy single piece of aluminium ones?
SO JEALOUS!


----------



## troubadours (Dec 24, 2008)

ladle said:


> the NEW fancy single piece of aluminium ones?
> SO JEALOUS!



no, just the old white one. i'm still excited :%


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 24, 2008)

im so happy today! got a new tattoo and edited an old one, saw some family, hung out with my best friend, say a guy "friend" and hung out with my sister and mum playing games and doing face masks hehe love it!!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2008)

bunz88 .


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm happy that there are only 4 more days till he is here with me. I'm happy that we will be spending New Years together this year. I'm Happy that Christmas is almost over ( so not feeling it ) I'm happy that we are almost all moved in to this house and things might begain to calm down and the boat wont be rocking quite as hard.


4 More days till Im snuggling in his arms in our bed.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 24, 2008)

Today I'm happy, because my folks celebrated their 49th wedding anniversary tonight and shared stories with us all how they met, dated, fell in love, and married...all in 2.5 months! Poor pops almost got ran over by the train running after it yelling for her to stay, because he "Loved her so much and didn't want her to go!"

Here they are:




View attachment Mom and Dads anniversary 2008.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2008)

I am taking the week off from giving myself my injections. Why? Coz it is Christmas time!:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Today I'm happy, because my folks celebrated their 49th wedding anniversary tonight and shared stories with us all how they met, dated, fell in love, and married...all in 2.5 months! Poor pops almost got ran over by the train running after it yelling for her to stay, because he "Loved her so much and didn't want her to go!"
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> ...




A hearty Mazaltov to your parents Dee! They are adoreable!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i just ordered my macbook :3



*why you gotta tell ME THAT.....grrrrr
I want a MACBOOK!!!!!!

ok....of course I am happy for you.....


I woke up with 3 dogs today (house sitting for the holidays) and they all wanna be right on top of me....can't feel much more loved then that.....

Gonna take the Husky for a xmas hike later, the Vizsalas probably can't handle the cold as well.

Gonna go to my bros house for dinner and am roasting regular and golden beets and brussel sprouts, he is making tenderloin and has some kinda spiral turkey, and will do some stuffing or corn dish, sis always bakes a pie

and lastly..I am sugar free as of a few days ago..and I went to a biker party last nite, I go to annually where there were tons of treats and I stuck with veggies and proteins, despite some heavenly home made Mac + Cheese, Chili, and amazing sweet potato casserole...ya who am I kiddin..i was stuffed....but seriously had enough dessert to last a lifetime*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Today I'm happy, because my folks celebrated their 49th wedding anniversary tonight and shared stories with us all how they met, dated, fell in love, and married...all in 2.5 months! Poor pops almost got ran over by the train running after it yelling for her to stay, because he "Loved her so much and didn't want her to go!"
> 
> Here they are:


*
that's awesome...my mom died a few months before my folks woulda celebrated their 50th anniversary which always fell around Tday.....but my dad is happy as can be, 3 months after he lost my mom he met a women and has been with her for 8 yrs!!! and he's 85 now *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> im so happy today! got a new tattoo and edited an old one, saw some family, hung out with my best friend, say a guy "friend" and hung out with my sister and mum playing games and doing face masks hehe love it!!


*
((JEN))) show us your new tats!!!*


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 25, 2008)

I JUST GOT A FUCKING COMPUTER


OMG



OMG.


It's gonna be work transferring files, but I'm glad that I can finally retire this one... it's been a good friend, but it's past its prime.


ETA: I also got an electric razor, which I've needed for a long while and am also excited about.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome, Beej! 

- - -

Gift.... overload... here... :happy:  :blush: 

- - - 
Our cats are normally blasé about the cat toys we buy. They might give the most complicated, guaranteed-to-entertain toy a few minutes of attention, and then it's forgotten. But - after six years and hundreds of dollars, we finally found something that they are FASCINATED by - and have been playing with - both cats (highly unusual) - for over two hours: 

Flingamastring. (watch the video - it's hysterical). 







Even our normally lazy I-can't-be-bothered-if-it-doesn't-involve-food Jango just adores this toy. We have it tied to the back of a chair instead of a door, and it works great!

Available lots of places. We got ours through Amazon.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2008)

im happy becaaaause::

i already had the pentagram, but i got it edited with Runes put on.. 
The runes on this one mean:
- the f looking one is to do with wise decisions, success and is a magical rune
- the s is for healing and strength.energy. it's to help you to do things at your own pace
- the M is about being social and helping social relationships
- the O is about being balances
- the arrow is protection, it's a warrior rune

View attachment Snapshot_20081225_1.jpg


the completely new tattoo of a guardian angel because i believe mine keeps me safe and has been working hard haha 
These runes mean Left, bottom, right..
- enhancing psychic abilities, aid in spiritual work
-spiritual protection, helps for ethical defences and stuff
-a counselling rune, confronting inner fears and helping to stabilize your mind...
View attachment Snapshot_20081225_2.jpg


and just to see where they are positioned on me..View attachment Snapshot_20081225_4.jpg


sorry for rambling on hahahahaha just happy and it's like WOO


----------



## tattooU (Dec 26, 2008)

I had Xmas at my house. i cooked the entire meal by myself and everything came out not only edible, but pretty damned good! This is the first time i've even really cooked for a holiday, let alone done the entire thing myself. 

My two good friends came over and we laughed until our sides ached. Always good times. 

No presents, no tree, no lights or decorations. Just good food with great people and lots of love. This is my first Christmas without my husband and it was probably one of the best.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 26, 2008)

After my ho-hum Christmas yesterday (which is how they have been going on eons now), I was home checking out Dims when there was a knock on my door. There stood my very good friend of over 30 years whom I haven't seen in about 5 years (we can't remember how long, I think it was that long, but we'll figure it out later, it was a Christmas, though.)

Her husband and oldest son have already gone back home to the Austin area. The younger son is going to hang out with his cousins today (one of whom, Ben, is the co-founder of Evanescence) and Pam and I are going to take one of our infamous road trips. I'm so excited! :bounce:

Here's a pic of us about 19 years ago. I think the occasion was a baby shower for her first child. I'll have pics later of today's trip.
View attachment mepam.jpg


[Haha...last night Pam was telling us of the Mediterranean cruise her boss invited her on this past summer. After the overseas flight, she woke up in Barcelona the next morning (with heavy jet lag) and trotted across the road to the beach. Once her eyes adjusted she realized it was a nude beach, and a naked Spaniard (incredible bod, long black hair) was standing in the surf and "_he was hung like a horse!!! Almost to his knees!!!_" --this, in the presence of my mother . Typical Pam; we're gonna have a blast today!]


----------



## Weeze (Dec 26, 2008)

Yesterday (Chrismas) was the biggest disaster ever. EVERYTHING went wrong.

Why be happy about this? In the middle of all of it, I saw my Aunt and Uncle who I haven't seen since August and actually made plans to get together with my Aunt.

Oh, and I got an ipod. I just have to figure out how to make it work now...


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 26, 2008)

That my family are here, healthy and happy. That I have an amazing boyfriend. That I found the dressing gown I had in my head (and I really never thought I would!). That it's nearly 2009 and I can forget 2008 ever happened - definitely time for a fresh start... That (even though i'm sad it hasn't snowed this christmas) the sun shone all day. That I haven't worn any make up today.....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't have to show my face at the office until Jan 5th! yay!


----------



## troubadours (Dec 27, 2008)

i am posting this from my macbook. :B


----------



## saucywench (Dec 27, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> That it's nearly 2009 and I can forget 2008 ever happened - definitely time for a fresh start...


Oh, yeah. I can definitely second that.

With the exception of September 19-29, and a few scattered days here and there (like Nov. 4 ), 2008 has been pretty sucky for me.

Old Man 2008? Don't let the door of time hit your ass on the way out.
View attachment father-time.jpg


----------



## Sugar (Dec 27, 2008)

I got my first light green can.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 27, 2008)

I got a christmas card from a Dimmer...it made me smile


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 27, 2008)

*I am meeting my besty in a little while and we are driving to Philly to go see our fave local jam band playing World Cafe Live, and it should be a great time, just 2 hours each way driving with her is nice and fun for us...although she asked to drive....me thinks it's so she can smoke and she can't in my car

.....stinky...but I get it......been there done that*


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2008)

Graduation party in an hour!  Yay!


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 27, 2008)

Only 3 more days and I'll be with my gorgeous wife again


----------



## Haunted (Dec 27, 2008)

Gotcha by a day and a half I'll be landing in Cali 11:30 Pacific time 2:30 eastern Monday


----------



## Shosh (Dec 29, 2008)

View attachment 76565500819b13a3b2a41edd1de21ae6_resized.jpg


Welcoming in the new year at the Sydney Harbour Bridge.

View attachment photo_lg_australia.jpg


I live in the best country in the world. I am truely blessed.


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay for Von_Pudge, kinkykitten, Haunted and KaliCurves! No better feeling than being reunited with someone you love. 

Beautiful pics, Susannah. <3


----------



## Sugar (Dec 29, 2008)

I got a My Little Pony last night...isn't she pretty. :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 29, 2008)

* attempts to ride Lucky's horse "


oopsie

Whoa...where did it go.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * attempts to ride Lucky's horse "
> 
> 
> oopsie
> ...



I don't know if Plumpy "juice" will wash out of her hair. Thanks a whole heap!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 29, 2008)

Lucky said:


> I don't know if Plumpy "juice" will wash out of her hair. Thanks a whole heap!




Ummmmm...it galloped away, as it saw me decend....sheesh....don't be so sick. * shakes head...kids these days *

Oh...and...some lucky guy is gonna love your collection of Jack In The Box toys.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 29, 2008)

GRASS!!! I can see it, and walk on it and its not all covered by the white stuff anymore.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ummmmm...it galloped away, as it saw me decend....sheesh....don't be so sick. * shakes head...kids these days *
> 
> Oh...and...some lucky guy is gonna love your collection of Jack In The Box toys.



Considering Chris Hansen keeps showing up on my dates I'm positive one of these guys is going to LOVE my Happy Meal collection.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 29, 2008)

That i'm returning to Norway to be with my hubby again tomorrow!!!!! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 29, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Considering Chris Hansen keeps showing up on my dates I'm positive one of these guys is going to LOVE my Happy Meal collection.



* hands you a 32 oz glass of sweet tea *


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 29, 2008)

I met up with one of my class mates for happy hour  I am still getting really awesome Christmas gifts in the mail  and I'm in my warm cozy apartment with husband, kitty, cookies and hot cocoa made the old fashioned way on the stove top...with an added bit of Bailey's and whipped cream :happy:


----------



## Sugar (Dec 30, 2008)

I start back to work on the 10th. AIEEEEEE! Who knew I'd ever be happy about going back to work?!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 30, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> That i'm returning to Norway to be with my hubby again tomorrow!!!!! :wubu: :wubu:



*THERE IS A GOD!!! and I don;t have to say....hey kids...go get a room to myself anymore lololol.............

Excited to be heading to the airport around midnite to pick up two of my bestys from Chicago...and then heading to NYC 1/1-3 for a few really fun days, although it's gonna be cold ones.....they have never been there...and I love being a tour guide....LIFE IS GOOD*


----------



## intraultra (Dec 30, 2008)

Got a brand new kitty today from the Animal Rescue League  Male, black with a few tiny white spots, two years old, VERY sweet and loving!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 31, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Got a brand new kitty today from the Animal Rescue League  Male, black with a few tiny white spots, two years old, VERY sweet and loving!



pics? 

- - - 

I'm happy about year-end bonuses :happy:.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 31, 2008)

The prospect of playing scattergories tonight.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 31, 2008)

that im sat with a best friend chatting waiting for the new year to come it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 31, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> that im sat with a best friend chatting waiting for the new year to come it.



and having a drink or nine?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 31, 2008)

We had fun welcoming in the new year last night. I was with family and friends and we watched the fireworks from on top of a hill overlooking our little country town.
We then went to a party for a little while.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 31, 2008)

I get to chill with my brother for the new years...YAY!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 31, 2008)

That it's the end of shitty-ass 2008.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 31, 2008)

My parents really brighten up my New Years. They are the best!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 31, 2008)

That i'm back with Dan for new year... It's the first full year of the rest of our lives AND we are getting married this year!!!

Happy??? I'm estatic!  :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> and having a drink or nine?



hahahahaha yuhs indeed! quite a few drinks were had! Although i started drinking teen style drinks (wkd stuff where you cant taste the alcohol) i was suprised at how much i liked them haha



Today im happy because im still at my mummas. I actually like the feeling of being at home again with my mum. its warm and cosy and i feel safe ^_^


----------



## bexy (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm happy that I have an excuse to eat as much ice cream as I can.....


----------



## bexy (Jan 1, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Got a brand new kitty today from the Animal Rescue League  Male, black with a few tiny white spots, two years old, VERY sweet and loving!



AWWW!! I'm with Samantha, pics!! And whats it called?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm happy that I don't have a collosal hangover-New Years' Eve was relatively uneventful,but I'm happy about it.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THERE IS A GOD!!! and I don;t have to say....hey kids...go get a room to myself anymore lololol.............*


*

LOL   Yeah we have a room now :happy:*


----------



## intraultra (Jan 1, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> pics?





bexylicious said:


> AWWW!! I'm with Samantha, pics!! And whats it called?



We can't decide on a name! Jack, Victor and Emmett have all been tossed around as possibilities. And they're not the best, but here are pictures as requested


----------



## mossystate (Jan 1, 2009)

intraultra said:


> We can't decide on a name! Jack, Victor and Emmett have all been tossed around as possibilities. And they're not the best, but here are pictures as requested



I want to rip the head off of that kitty...he is SO flippin adorable! So nice he has a good home.

:smitten:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2009)

intraultra said:


> We can't decide on a name! Jack, Victor and Emmett have all been tossed around as possibilities. And they're not the best, but here are pictures as requested



O..M...G...TOO CUTE!! I vote for Emmett! (or maybe just Cullen to cover the whole family :happy: )


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

intraultra said:


> We can't decide on a name! Jack, Victor and Emmett have all been tossed around as possibilities. And they're not the best, but here are pictures as requested



Awww he is a very handsome boy. We rescued our kitties from the shelter too. I like Emmett too or how about Louie?


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2009)

intraultra said:


> We can't decide on a name! Jack, Victor and Emmett have all been tossed around as possibilities. And they're not the best, but here are pictures as requested



AWWWW he's gorgeous!!! awwwwww! *melts* i think Emmet would be a really nice name for him ^_^


----------



## Kala (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm happy because I just bought _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ from Barnes and Noble today. And, I just talked to a good friend I've known since I was 11 today, and we're going to hang out tomorrow


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a great night out with friends...

There is a guy I'm interested in and he's interested in me...


----------



## Rowan (Jan 1, 2009)

Only 4 days and i'll be going back to school....im so excited about this!


----------



## KendraLee (Jan 1, 2009)

Kala said:


> I'm happy because I just bought _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ from Barnes and Noble today. And, I just talked to a good friend I've known since I was 11 today, and we're going to hang out tomorrow



funny book


----------



## KendraLee (Jan 1, 2009)

intraultra said:


> We can't decide on a name! Jack, Victor and Emmett have all been tossed around as possibilities. And they're not the best, but here are pictures as requested



aww, he's beautiful. I like Emmett. Makes me think of a movie I love called Made In Heaven. Plus he looks like my baby boy but with short hair


----------



## bexy (Jan 1, 2009)

intraultra said:


> We can't decide on a name! Jack, Victor and Emmett have all been tossed around as possibilities. And they're not the best, but here are pictures as requested



OMG he is gorgeous!! I like Victor the best out of all the names


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm happy because I wanted someone to kiss at midnight on New Years Eve. I got my wish. Hehe. 

View attachment Newyear'skiss.jpg


----------



## HollyGirl (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm happy cause i have a date on saturday!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 1, 2009)

I won $15 on lotto...that's always fun!


----------



## ladle (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been watching Seinfeld on DVD the last two days...life does not get much better than that!....I never realised how annoying attractive Elaine was!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'm happy because I wanted someone to kiss at midnight on New Years Eve. I got my wish. Hehe.


 
Awww, that's the best picture! Happy New Year!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2009)

ladle said:


> I've been watching Seinfeld on DVD the last two days...life does not get much better than that!....I never realised how annoying attractive Elaine was!


 
I love when she shoves people!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 1, 2009)

I test-drove a smart fortwo and wasn't crushingly disappointed! (I was half-expecting the car to be a great let-down compared to the hype.)
In fact, it was fun to drive -- and its appearance alone is good for a silly grin 





I'd been considering it as a hedge against another gasoline price spike, since my other car only gets 17-18 MPG (and burns premium!)

Not positive I need one... but aside from issues inherent in it being a tiny car (somewhat rough ride despite a soft suspension, and limited cargo space) it's pretty decent. The transmission would take some getting used to, though...

The car's three main virtues are that it's easy to park, is rated at 41 MPG highway (it's the most-efficient gasoline-engined car in the US market*), and costs slightly over $15K moderately-equipped. 

-Rusty
*excluding hybrids, which generally cost twice as much...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> I test-drove a smart fortwo and wasn't crushingly disappointed! (I was half-expecting the car to be a great let-down compared to the hype.)
> In fact, it was fun to drive -- and its appearance alone is good for a silly grin
> 
> I'd been considering it as a hedge against another gasoline price spike, since my other car only gets 17-18 MPG (and burns premium!)
> ...


 
I think they're tiny coffins on wheels.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 1, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I think they're tiny coffins on wheels.


It's a _roll-cage_ on wheels.
In videos of a collision with a Mercedes, the front windshield of the smart car didn't even break!
Essentially, in an impact the airbags lock the occupants into position and the whole car just punches through the other vehicle's crumple zone in one piece.
Mind you, it's a different story in an impact with a non-yeilding obstacle...

Then again, I ride motorcycles and drove a VW Bus (Vanagon) -- I don't expect my vehicle to save me in an accident. 

-Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2009)

*I am in NYC with my gf's and had coffee with a very BHM from DIMS tonite
and he was an absolute gentleman and quite good looking to boot
:smitten:*


----------



## ladle (Jan 2, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I love when she shoves people!



Yes...she can be so scary yet I find it alluring!
Ha


----------



## steely (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm back where it's a balmy 35 degrees


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 3, 2009)

Tonight I hung out with two of my guy friends that I haven't seen in like 8 years. Yay for reminiscing. LOL


----------



## Sugar (Jan 3, 2009)

1. karma
2. reconnecting with people
3. boys who will talk football with me
4. spaghetti & meatballs
5. life


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 3, 2009)

Nothing


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 3, 2009)

im going to London on wednesday (i've not been for a looong while so im so excited) + im seeing my favourite band + i may be able to convince hottie FA to go too = HYPER HAPPY JEN! hahaha

*ahem* goes shy and hides...ARGHhhh


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 3, 2009)

Got a Macbook Pro today... so happy ^_^


----------



## Derek1976 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm happy because someone brightened up my day no end.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Cuddles... Lots of lovely warm, soft, affectionate BHM cuddles :happy: :wubu: :blush:


----------



## The Fez (Jan 3, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> im going to London on wednesday (i've not been for a looong while so im so excited) + im seeing my favourite band + i may be able to convince hottie FA to go too = HYPER HAPPY JEN! hahaha
> 
> *ahem* goes shy and hides...ARGHhhh



....o rly?


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 3, 2009)

#Love is in the aiiiiiir, everywhere I look arouuuuund......#


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 3, 2009)

- It's a warm day 'round here. 
- Next Saturday is the BBW PARTY! Wenches, pirates, and Knights! I think it will be a blast.
- I'm going to workout in a few. 
- I slept well.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 3, 2009)

I was able to take my Christmas loot and spend it on ME!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2009)

They finally fixed the building's only dryer.

It's like a New Year's miracle!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2009)

My sister and I made 20 jars of apricot jam today together from scratch. It tastes delicious too. We were both in a domesticated mood.

I love baking and preserving jams.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2009)

I am further happy that I was able to buy a special holiday gift for a special friend who did not receive any other gifts. I think he was very touched.

Pay it forward.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2009)

I got some nice phone calls this weekend from some of my online friends ( and a lovely Chirstmas card too.) I really treasure my friendships here.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I got some nice phone calls this weekend from some of my online friends ( and a lovely Chirstmas card too.) I really treasure my friendships here.



It was nice talking to you my Mimi.:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2009)

Its always a pleasure to talk to you, Susannah. Plus...if the guys here knew how sexy your voice is.....:bow:




Susannah said:


> It was nice talking to you my Mimi.:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Its always a pleasure to talk to you, Susannah. Plus...if the guys here knew how sexy your voice is.....:bow:



I already have one guy Mimi who knows that. Five hours later I thought it best to hang up the phone and get on with my day.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> ....o rly?



hahaha um no not really


----------



## Sugar (Jan 4, 2009)

Resolution. :wubu:


----------



## Cors (Jan 4, 2009)

Finished a tough 4000 word essay, 2 more to go!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 4, 2009)

It's supposed to rain ALL WEEK. Goodbye evil snow.


----------



## shazz2602 (Jan 5, 2009)

It snowed last night woooooop


----------



## ladle (Jan 5, 2009)

X Files Repeats on TV now
Awesome!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 5, 2009)

my baby sister is coming home after 2 months away- yipeeee!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Finished a tough 4000 word essay, 2 more to go!



good luck !!!! 



Im happy because ive just handed in the essays..WOA YEAA!! and i finally got an afternoon of sleep where im not worried about anything...so nice and peaceful!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Finished a tough 4000 word essay, 2 more to go!




Bravo!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm happy because Max went back to school today without tears. My little guy cries about 1/3 of the time he goes off to school since he'll miss me. One of the teacher's helpers said that he sometimes says he feels like crying because he misses his parents. I have a very sensitive little guy. I thought he'd have a rough day after being home from school for 2 weeks for the holidays.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

I got my bath and body products I ordered today in the mail. I had a delicious steak for lunch. Also , I actually had some time to myself .


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 5, 2009)

I received an out-of-the blue phone call from someone yesterday. Been thinking about our phone chat all day, with a smile. Pleasant conversations always makes me happy.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2009)

That Bexy and George are going to be parents!!



Seriously...I was having a super shitty day until I read about the baby!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2009)

I am very happy for Bexy and George.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

That's great Megan....cause my son would NOT stop crying today! He just DID not want to go to school. He ended up having a great day anyway.  I am happy for you and your little one. YAY for no tears!:happy:






HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because Max went back to school today without tears. My little guy cries about 1/3 of the time he goes off to school since he'll miss me. One of the teacher's helpers said that he sometimes says he feels like crying because he misses his parents. I have a very sensitive little guy. I thought he'd have a rough day after being home from school for 2 weeks for the holidays.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 6, 2009)

I just had my hair done and im going to london tomorrow, i couldnt be much happier!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 6, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> That Bexy and George are going to be parents!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...I was having a super shitty day until I read about the baby!





Susannah said:


> I am very happy for Bexy and George.



This is exactly what is making me happy today as well. I finally have a smile on my face again.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 6, 2009)

The protective film on the lenses of my new (< one year) pair of glasses has begun to wear off. I took them over to the optical shop and she called the lab and they are going to replace the lenses! Woohoo! (Because I broke the vow I made when I got them that I would take care not to get them scratched and they have a scratch in the middle of the left lens, but now I can start over with fresh ones at no cost.) :bounce:


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> That Bexy and George are going to be parents!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...I was having a super shitty day until I read about the baby!





Susannah said:


> I am very happy for Bexy and George.





DumbAssBunny said:


> This is exactly what is making me happy today as well. I finally have a smile on my face again.



Now this is making me happy today!!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 6, 2009)

Starbucks + Pedicure = Heaven


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 6, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Starbucks + Pedicure = Heaven





ohhhh yea!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 6, 2009)

I got a 500gig hard drive for my slaptop. Now i can remove all that stuff clogging up my hard drive and back it up on the hard drive  
I don't see myself filling this hard drive up but it's fun to have!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 6, 2009)

Last summer when I had such a long commute, I listened to several books on CD. By far, my favorite was Inkheart by Cornelia Funke. It's listed as a young adult/child novel, but I loved every minute of it! I've yet to read the book, but I was like a kid on Christmas last night when I saw the trailer for the movie! So exciting!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 7, 2009)

I picked up my new car today. I love it...it's white and I'm going to make it a Hello Kitty mobile! :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 7, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I picked up my new car today. I love it...it's white and I'm going to make it a Hello Kitty mobile! :wubu:



Pics pleez!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 7, 2009)

I started classes yesterday, both online and i have an actual instructed class on tuesdays and thursdays from 7-9 pm after i get off work....but im really happy that i seem to be catching on super quick, and now im excited to just get through the classes, on to the next semester and eventually my degree.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2009)

Rowan- I can't rep you right now, but yay for school!! 


I'm happy because today is Wednesday, which means the week is half over and my boring orientation is almost over.

It's also really pretty outside today. Perfect weather to drive around with the windows down.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 7, 2009)

My niece Sara had her baby a few months back, and yesterday, her brother Joshua welcomed his little bundle. They named him Holden Kenneth...not crazy about the first name....but the Kenneth, my dads name, makes up for it.

In October 2005, Josh was in a very serious motorcycle accident. The driver of a tractor was at fault. Josh was, more than a few times, not given much of a chance. His brain was swelling multiple times and he had lots of other injuries. After his parents were pretty much being prepared for the worst news, Josh started to rally. He is now living in Wisconsin ( was in California, where he was a sports editor at one of his dads' newspapers ), in a house paid for by accident settlement. I have only seen pictures, but it is a very nice place right on a river. Josh still has some problems, including a clot he still has not had taken care of rolleyes:), and his mood can sometimes be not all that great...of course, he was always a lil high strung..hehe. When it comes to kids, he is very solid. His girlfriend, who is a teacher, has a 5 year old boy. Josh takes him to school, picks him up, is teaching him how to fish... has been doing the Dad thing for a while now. I am glad he has some real stability in his life. He really needed it . He is a smart young man, who was dearly loved by both of my parents. He got into writing, in part, because of my Dad. 

So, I am happy that my little Josh is now a Dad of two. :wubu:

View attachment 56564


That abnormally large hand...I don't want to bring it up...ummmmmm.


----------



## Cors (Jan 8, 2009)

I just won two pairs of my favourite hard to find tights on Ebay, at half their retail price!


----------



## Suze (Jan 8, 2009)

my life is starting to get on track again! cheers 2009


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 9, 2009)

It's casually Friday at work so I can wear jeans.

A cute boy is crushing on me!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Pics pleez!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 9, 2009)

I am happy about my new cell phone.. The Samsung messager.. Awesome phone! And its red to match my red purse! Heheheh..


----------



## Shosh (Jan 9, 2009)

I have finished my sixth and final Fraxel laser treatment on my face! Yay! I have never known pain quite like that in my life before.
It makes the skin look incredible though so it is worth it.

I want to thank the wonderful Danielle who did my treatments. Such a beautiful person. I was pretty blown away when she gave me my sixth treatment for free.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucky said:


>



Oh wow! What kind is it? I like the shape - very stylish. Looks like it will handle well in snow, too! 

Congrats & happy motoring


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 9, 2009)

I am happy that although Rome's burning (unemployment, market crashes, foreclosures) I still have a few resources and am lucky enough to be near some extraordinary (non-financial) ones that I am starting to take advantage of. That my friends are hanging in there with me. That I have the capacity to help myself, even though it's a lot of work. That there are stretchy fabrics in the world. That there are puffy as well as crinkly cheezdoodlez for when you're in the mood. That there is fast delivery of packages. That my cab didn't crash this a.m. That there are dudes who like fat chicks.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh wow! What kind is it? I like the shape - very stylish. Looks like it will handle well in snow, too!
> 
> Congrats & happy motoring



It's a Mazda CX7. I hope it will but as you can see not all parts of Colorado are a snowy blistery ski lodge.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 9, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I have finished my sixth and final Fraxel laser treatment on my face! Yay! I have never known pain quite like that in my life before.
> It makes the skin look incredible though so it is worth it.
> 
> I want to thank the wonderful Danielle who did my treatments. Such a beautiful person. I was pretty blown away when she gave me my sixth treatment for free.



Sounds like torture with a good outcome..lol.. glad it is done.


----------



## Cors (Jan 9, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I have finished my sixth and final Fraxel laser treatment on my face! Yay! I have never known pain quite like that in my life before.
> It makes the skin look incredible though so it is worth it.
> 
> I want to thank the wonderful Danielle who did my treatments. Such a beautiful person. I was pretty blown away when she gave me my sixth treatment for free.



Yay! How long do the results typically last?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2009)

Today's happiness...

- That today was Friday
- I got out of work orientation 2 hours early!
- The guy that I'm crazy about thinks I'm beautiful :wubu:
- Plans for April 
- It was a crazy beautiful day out, so I got to drive around with my windows down
- Sushi with my sister and my best friend


----------



## mimosa (Jan 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy....She is just the coolest. 



(Besides My Susannah, of course...)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 10, 2009)

-It's Friday. Sleep.... lol

- The bbw party here in OKC is tomorrow. I went to help decorate today, and met up with all the cool kids and co owners. I have my costume and everything: I just need to get some food to bring. lol ^_^


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 10, 2009)

Love, Family, Friends, Life 

And Dan not being at work!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't decide if I am happy or annoyed but I figured I'd go with happy.

My doctor gave me my return to work note...FOR MONDAY! Meanwhile I was expected to be there today. I got up at the crack of dawn drove to work and promptly came home. 

I'm going to go with happy since I can watch the Baltimore/Tennessee game.

:doh::doh:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 10, 2009)

My Mom and Dad are awesome. I love them very much!:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I can't decide if I am happy or annoyed but I figured I'd go with happy.
> 
> My doctor gave me my return to work note...FOR MONDAY! Meanwhile I was expected to be there today. I got up at the crack of dawn drove to work and promptly came home.
> 
> ...



Ummmmmm. You know... I was quite certain that you had said it was Monday, and then in chat last night, you said today. You want me to remind you of this kind of thing?


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Ummmmmm. You know... I was quite certain that you had said it was Monday, and then in chat last night, you said today. You want me to remind you of this kind of thing?



It was for sure today...that being said I'm going to bitch at you at 2:30 today AND Monday.  



So...anyone have an issue I can bitch about to Plumpy when I sent her a laundry list of complaints later today?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> -It's Friday. Sleep.... lol
> 
> - The bbw party here in OKC is tomorrow. I went to help decorate today, and met up with all the cool kids and co owners. I have my costume and everything: I just need to get some food to bring. lol ^_^



Im glad you found a bbw event to be at!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Rowan- I can't rep you right now, but yay for school!!
> 
> 
> I'm happy because today is Wednesday, which means the week is half over and my boring orientation is almost over.
> ...



well thank you for wanting to rep me darlin..i appreciate it!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 10, 2009)

I just finished the lego set I had. A 5,922-piece model of the Taj Mahal. Pics to come soon.


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I just finished the lego set I had. A 5,922-piece model of the Taj Mahal. Pics to come soon.



Dear Lord,you must be the most patient man on earth:bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 10, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I just finished the lego set I had. A 5,922-piece model of the Taj Mahal. Pics to come soon.





steely said:


> Dear Lord,you must be the most patient man on earth:bow:



And the most organized. Cause honey, I don't think any man that I know could keep track of that many small pieces.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 10, 2009)

I hung out with my family and did a puzzle with my 4yo nephew. We high fived a lot when he found the right pieces. Ha. He's so crazy-cute.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Golden Globe fluff 'n nonsense... the red carpet, the fashions, the shoes (!), the gossip, the awards... 

On right now, even though the awards are some 4+ hours off, lol. I just wish I knew people that like to dish on this stuff!

Love it all .


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 11, 2009)

In my fruitless quest to get a new smart car (long rant over on the "annoying" thread if you're interested), by happenstance I rode through the Salt Lake City version of No Pants 2k9. 
There were a few rather cute young ladies among the participants, too. 

-Rusty


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm happy because I've recently met a fantastic girl. She's just wonderful... and I think she likes me too... so... we're going out on our first real date next week, so I am very excited. The fact that we spend most time talking to each other on the phone makes me happy too.

I think I am falling in love...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

- I slept A LOT... Win... lol
-I'm about to do some Kenpo and Yoga.

- The party was COOOOOOL! I didn't get any numbers or anything, but I met some cool people, and saw a few women that were umm.. DDD-DAYUM! lol :wubu:

The person that initially invited me also asked me to be part of the party crew, and I accepted. I'm now an FA JOURNEYMAN! I'm a f***** boss. I did that after one party. Damn I'm so fly.  lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 11, 2009)

I am happy that my niece is over for the day and night she is a trip. She is talking so much now any day now she is going to just start talking to us and not babble. She is so much fun!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 12, 2009)

I started my work placement as a social worker in training at dove house hospice today and it was really fun and i get on really well with the other student..it's exciting!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> I started my work placement as a social worker in training at dove house hospice today and it was really fun and i get on really well with the other student..it's exciting!




Congrats. That's really awesome, girlie. Good luck!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 12, 2009)

Sophie Tucker!

_I've noticed one thing girls
You can store this in your domes
All the married men who run after me
Have skinny wives at home
_
("I Don't Want to Get Thin")


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 12, 2009)

I am happy about joining Dimensions!

I feel very much at home here...

T-Bear


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I am happy about joining Dimensions!
> 
> I feel very much at home here...
> 
> T-Bear



whoa, rad avatar. coheed and cambria is one of my favorite bands ever...before all the lineup changes, haha.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am happy that I booked my honeymoon today. An 8 day eastern caribean cruise. yay!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

i am going to see andrew bird in 15 days with my boyfriend  !!

and also, i am seeing my bffs tomorrow for the first time since the end of the semester. yay!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Not alot... I'm way too tired to be happy today.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2009)

I only had to buy two books for the semester. Most of my communications classes don't require books.


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 13, 2009)

Friends who tell you the truth, no matter what. And love you anyway despite all your faults. They are truly a blessing in my life.
Ruth


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 13, 2009)

"Panites"


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 13, 2009)

My little guy is now an officiall roller! He rolled over for the first time over a week ago. Today he's rolled over several times. Time to babyproof!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished my hour long workout. Rest sequence initiated.


----------



## Victim (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa got a HUGE raise at work (10%!) which is amazing considering the economy. I also cracked open a bottle of a homebrew barleywine that has been bottle aging for four years and it is quite nice.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats, Vic! 

- - - 

It's 4:16pm, and still light enough to leave the curtains open. Yay. 

I have 39 posts in the happy thread  but 75 posts in the annoying thread . Mellie is the happiest of all, with 94 posts. But now she don't post no 'mo. , so maybe she got annoyed .


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2009)

1.) I'm pretty sure I fixed my old laptop.... which made me feel like a BAMF. I dunno for sure yet.

2.) I'm taking the NCLEX tomorrow... which could potentially decide my future... but I'm not freaking out and I've only had ONE bad dream about it. I'm totally gonna rock it. 

3.) I don't have to work until Monday!! This is the first time off I've had all month. I haven't had a real weekend since '08. lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 15, 2009)

I am happy because I had the energy today to make a pistachio flavored poke-a-hole cake. Its tasty.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 16, 2009)

I survived the downsizing at my work...

It's Friday


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 16, 2009)

I took my state boards this morning. At least that's over with. Now all I have to do is wait for the results...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 16, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I took my state boards this morning. At least that's over with. Now all I have to do is wait for the results...



I just got mine today.







and yes, I am a black male.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 16, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just got mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I guess that it's a good thing to find out NOW.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm happy that I finally got my nicer wireless keyboard/mouse set to work with the old wireless connection. This is the only keyboard left in my possession (that isn't old beyond asthetic tolerance) that has the little feet that prop it up. I can't stand typing on flat keyboards.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2009)

*I GOT A JOB!!!

I mean i really got a job!

8 long months...of patience and a healthy dose of HUMILITY + GRATITUDE!!!

working at a law firm in financial dept

STARTING TUESDAY!!!!*


----------



## intraultra (Jan 16, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT A JOB!!!
> 
> I mean i really got a job!
> 
> ...



Congratulations!

It's good to hear about people _getting_ jobs...gives me some hope!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 16, 2009)

Last night, I had a wonderful phone conversation with a very special person.:wubu: So today I am all smiles and rainbows.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm happy that I will finally discover who the last of the "final five" cylons is tonight... obviously my barometer for what makes me happy is wonderfully low these days, lol!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It's good to hear about people _getting_ jobs...gives me some hope!



iawtc. i'm going to graduate soon and i'm nervous as all hell.

congratsss


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 16, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT A JOB!!!
> 
> I mean i really got a job!
> 
> ...



congrats!  I hope you really enjoy your new job


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT A JOB!!!
> 
> I mean i really got a job!
> 
> ...



YAY! Congratulations girl! I am so happy for you, I hope you really like it there.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2009)

*THANKS y'all....you seriously have no idea how much relief I feel....the pay is embarrassing, but humbling...and I am just so excited to be around PEOPLE everyday in a work setting, having a reason to get dressed and to learn something new... much love to all*

:kiss2:


intraultra said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It's good to hear about people _getting_ jobs...gives me some hope!





troubadours said:


> iawtc. i'm going to graduate soon and i'm nervous as all hell.
> 
> congratsss





HottiMegan said:


> congrats!  I hope you really enjoy your new job





sugar and spice said:


> YAY! Congratulations girl! I am so happy for you, I hope you really like it there.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 16, 2009)

I received a rep message that made me smile. Its nice to know that people think well of you.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT A JOB!!!
> 
> I mean i really got a job!
> 
> ...



Congrats, HDA!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2009)

I have bacon. I shall have a BLT...or two.

Simple things...simple things, when other things make no sense.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Off to a small gig this evening.... not been anywhere really for ages :happy:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2009)

ev er y thing

this has been a p. good week


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 17, 2009)

I got paid today.


----------



## Haunted (Jan 17, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> I got paid today.



lmfao when i quickly scanned by this i thought it said Laid (Btw I have Been drinking) (correction I am Drunk )


----------



## neah (Jan 17, 2009)

Warm homemade chocolate chips cookies and milk have made me very happy today! 

:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

It's been days since I took _any_ of my meds or smoked any ganja...my mind is so clear, and refined. It's kinda nice. :happy:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 17, 2009)

20 hours until i quit my crappy, unnecessary job...
then, I get to accept the extra hours offered to me by my good job, and make more money in a much, much cleaner and happier environment


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jan 17, 2009)

krismiss said:


> 20 hours until i quit my crappy, unnecessary job...
> then, I get to accept the extra hours offered to me by my good job, and make more money in a much, much cleaner and happier environment




Yah!!!! Good for you! Now you will beable to fly to canada to see me?!!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 17, 2009)

canadianbbw4u said:


> Yah!!!! Good for you! Now you will beable to fly to canada to see me?!!



Of course, my love <33


----------



## Shosh (Jan 17, 2009)

I found a dress today to wear to my brother's wedding on Valentines Day. It is really beautiful.
My sister bought it for me too, which was very kind of her.


----------



## soleil3313 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm happy I got to sleep in today! 

And happy that I'll be volunteering this afternoon.


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm happy cos Snakes on a Plane is on TV tonight lol!


----------



## Diego (Jan 17, 2009)

My cute co-worker made me a little shoulder massage today.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm happy that the batteries to my nephew's toy lion died. It sang "In The Jungle" and started sounding a little horror movie-esque when the batteries were dying.


I'm such a mean aunt.  lol


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 17, 2009)

Im happy the I finally found my Sirius Black tshirt. Its been missing for months! Now gary is back where he belongs. on my boobs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I'm happy that the batteries to my nephew's toy lion died. It sang "In The Jungle" and started sounding a little horror movie-esque when the batteries were dying.
> 
> 
> I'm such a mean aunt.  lol



ha ha I don't blame you though that would be creepy.


----------



## soleil3313 (Jan 17, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> ha ha I don't blame you though that would be creepy.





SMA413 said:


> I'm happy that the batteries to my nephew's toy lion died. It sang "In The Jungle" and started sounding a little horror movie-esque when the batteries were dying.
> 
> 
> I'm such a mean aunt.  lol



I don't blame you either, I love my 2 yr old nephew more than anything, but I sometimes think that the inventor of battery operated childrens toys should be shot! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2009)

I exchanged the 'big' present I got for Christmas from my parents. It was a remote control car starter kit thing plus intallation and as much as it's cool for some, it didn't do much for me. I hung onto it for awhile, trying to find some love for it but it neve happened. So I took it back today and bought an 8GB Ipod Nano in monochromatic black with a black wheel. It's purdy. And I :wubu: it.

Merry Christmas to me! Ha!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2009)

Diego said:


> My cute co-worker made me a little shoulder massage today.



Workplace romance brewing? Keep us posted, please! And good luck!


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2009)

I finally got my shift changed to something more sensible. No more 12 hr days on the weekend and no more monday night graveyard shift.


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I'm happy that the batteries to my nephew's toy lion died. It sang "In The Jungle" and started sounding a little horror movie-esque when the batteries were dying.
> 
> 
> I'm such a mean aunt.  lol



I love to buy loud annoying singing presents for the children in my life.It gives me perverse pleasure to torture the parents!MUAHAHAHA


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I exchanged the 'big' present I got for Christmas from my parents. It was a remote control car starter kit thing plus intallation and as much as it's cool for some, it didn't do much for me. I hung onto it for awhile, trying to find some love for it but it neve happened. So I took it back today and bought an 8GB Ipod Nano in monochromatic black with a black wheel. It's purdy. And I :wubu: it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to me! Ha!


*
Surly that is THE ONLY THING I WANTED THIS year and I will have to buy it myself it seems.....i woulda been all over that, with weather like now...it's just too damn cold to get up and go out into a cold car for this girl*


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2009)

I got my first full night sleep in like 2 weeks last night. So this is what it feels like to sleep for more then 3 hours... awesome ^_^


----------



## Weeze (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm moving back to schoooooooooooooooool today!
Yay for not having to deal with the fam for a while! 

(and I get to see my awesomely awesome roommate  )


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 18, 2009)

Big Love season 3 premieres tonight.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 18, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Big Love season 3 premieres tonight.



Oooh! I forgot! Thanks for the reminder!

I'm happy for two reasons.

1) I have the weekend off.
2) I'm going to watch Big Love tonight!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh...Big Love....thanks, Ella!

I usually like to wait until I have like 3 episodes of a show I like, and then watch them all at once, but I might have to make an exception this one time. I have a sister who will NOT watch it, as she thinks they must paint a rosy picture of polygamy. Ummmmmm....no. *L*

I cannot imagine one sane person wanting to get in on that, once they watch the show.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Oh...Big Love....thanks, Ella!
> 
> I cannot imagine one sane person wanting to get in on that, once they watch the show.



You and me both! Provides for some interesting discussions though!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT A JOB!!!
> 
> I mean i really got a job!
> 
> ...



Congrats!!! I am SO happy for you!!!!! 



Haunted said:


> lmfao when i quickly scanned by this i thought it said Laid (Btw I have Been drinking) (correction I am Drunk )



laid would still be a valid reason to be happy today, no?


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 18, 2009)

I am happy that is was only a 24 hour flu. *Sigh.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT A JOB!!!*
> 
> *I mean i really got a job!*
> 
> ...


 

Big congrats, lady. I know you've been stressing for some time now. Good luck on your first day!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2009)

That I found cute birthday presents for my niece on sale. Whoever planned on having their babies be born in January should shake their heads! My Visa is recovering from Christmas, not fair!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT A JOB!!!
> 
> I mean i really got a job!
> 
> ...



Yay! That is fantastic news. I have really admired your tenacity and your go getter attitude throughout your long job search.

If you were here I would take you out for a drink to celebrate.

Well done.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 19, 2009)

I am happy that all the preparations for my brother's wedding are coming together.

I have my beautiful dress, I just need new pretty jewels and pumps.

It is going to a beautiful ceremony.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am happy that all the preparations for my brother's wedding are coming together.
> 
> I have my beautiful dress, I just need new pretty jewels and pumps.
> 
> It is going to a beautiful ceremony.



You have to share pictures!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I GOT A JOB!!!
> 
> I mean i really got a job!
> 
> ...



Congratulations! I hope it works out to be the best for you


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 19, 2009)

Sometimes in the day to day rush of stuff i forget the most important things, er people. I am happy i have amazing friends, from all walks of life.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 19, 2009)

A snowstorm, a roaring fire in the fireplace, homemade brownies, a movie marathon... and the best part - sharing it all with my dear husband :wubu:.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 19, 2009)

im happy because my chest infection is finally starting to wear off *happy dances* 
and because i had an amazing day yesterday. 

ME, my sister, my mumma and my niece (2 and a half now) all got our hair done and put our slap on and went for a family portrait photoshoot, it was so fun! we were dancing all over the place, playing with lots of toys and we had such a good time. We then all went out to our favourite resturant that we havent been to together for ages and i splashed out and treated them to a proper delicious 3 course meal  i really loved it. 

and seeing my mum really happy for the first time in a few months since my dad left really made my heart feel happy  yay


----------



## Weeze (Jan 19, 2009)

Snow + House Hunters International marathon + my roomie and I creating the coziest room ever... Oh, and I have the best sweater ever on too.

It's a good day


----------



## Sugar (Jan 19, 2009)

Making life plans.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Thanks (((EVERYONE))) for the congratulations..I AM SO EXCITED to go back to work tomorrow and begin a new career!!!! and LEARN new stuff...and meet my next ABUDNDANT BF...I visualized my new ATTORNEY BF ....*


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 19, 2009)

Quality time with my sister and her family. Receiving a phone call from a friend, and that my niece went back to the car in knee-deep snow just for the sake of bringing me a baggie full of some of the pirouette cookies from pepperidge farms that she bought at the store....SWEET!


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Random happiness attack:happy:


----------



## Sugar (Jan 19, 2009)

Fav five. :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2009)

Powerpuff Girls marathon. That's all that needs to be said.

(Yeah, I'm a PPG fan! WHAT OF IT?! lol)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

_House _Marathon on USA channel on Tuesday!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

My Stepmother didn't yell or scream more than 3 times today.

That, Makes Today, a HAPPY HAPPY Day.


----------



## tattooU (Jan 20, 2009)

My back gets worked on in 2 hours. OMG, excitement.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 20, 2009)

Obama in Office ^_^


----------



## intraultra (Jan 20, 2009)

I am finally able to eat real food! The first day since Saturday.



KnottyOne said:


> Obama in Office ^_^


And this!


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Found an awesome quote for my signature, see below.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 20, 2009)

Our new president!

... 

and this.


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

That I now have over 1000 posts .


----------



## Rowan (Jan 20, 2009)

A former co-worker that I have on myspace told me that she knew someone who she thought i would get along well with. So, i set up going out with him this past saturday. The date didn't last long though because I have a terrible cold. However, I must have made an impression because low and behold he sent me flowers to my job today with a hand written note saying he hoped I got better soon! SOOOO sweet! 

View attachment mikeflowers.JPG


----------



## Sugar (Jan 20, 2009)

Unconditional love & gluten free chocolate chip macaroons. :wubu:


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Rowan said:


> A former co-worker that I have on myspace told me that she knew someone who she thought i would get along well with. So, i set up going out with him this past saturday. The date didn't last long though because I have a terrible cold. However, I must have made an impression because low and behold he sent me flowers to my job today with a hand written note saying he hoped I got better soon! SOOOO sweet!



Wow,you blew someone away!Good Luck:happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 20, 2009)

While calling customer service on a certain MMORPG that finally came through the mail (only took 8 days to get here), I waited on the line for 30 minutes, when it told me 10. That was after trying the automated machine. The website wasn't letting me create an account.

What made me happy was that waiting for the 30 minutes paid off -- I got a customer service rep that was polite, helpful, and even humorous. He was quick to tell me that the website often just doesn't work, and that it was better that I was just calling to create the account ("The website almost never works - _especially_ on a Tuesday."). He made sure he got all my information correctly (even when I was dumb and spelled my street name wrong... LoL) and answered every question I had for him. In all honesty, by the time he was done helping create my account for me, I had forgotten that the phone call took so long.

Friendly people on the phone can make such a HUGE difference in one's mood.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Today.... nothing at all so far.


----------



## Lalique (Jan 21, 2009)

I`m happy to have found this community of great people that inspire me in so many ways.. big thank you to all of you :wubu:

I am happy to be free of food-guilts, to eat what I want and for finally let my body blossom :smitten:

I am happy for having a boyfriend who buys me clothes in big sizes for me to grow into :wubu:

I am happy and grateful that coffee exist in the mornings


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 21, 2009)

My adopted daughter loved the ring I got her for her borthday(a gold band with five tiny diamond hearts on it).She cried and flew into my arms and cried some more. I just wanted her to have something that shows her how much I love her and am happy that she has a symbol of that now.
Ruth


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 21, 2009)

*yesterday was my first day and it went really and I was busy, everyone in my office is 20 ..my office mate is a gorgeous sweet Romanian girl. Everyone talks about pets and stuff, and it feels really warm...and I think I will be really challenged. I am getting up at 7am and thought that would be hard, but i am so grateful to have somewhere to go and something to DO TODAY!!! *


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 21, 2009)

Comic Books. 

I don't know why I hated them before, but everyday seems shinier and happier with them in my life *swoons*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the best girlfriend in the world, on the reals.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 21, 2009)

steely said:


> Wow,you blew someone away!Good Luck:happy:



and to think...no intimacy at all, just a good night kiss on the cheek and i get flowers and he's bringing me and my mom (i live with her right now) dinner after i get off work just so he can see me for an hour before I have to do studying! And then he's taking me to the renaissance faire this weekend! He's definitely a sweet guy


----------



## furious styles (Jan 21, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> I have the best girlfriend in the world, on the reals.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=024Jdq5XeUo


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to meet my family for dinner to celebrate my niece's 17th birthday.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Today.... nothing at all so far.



Dan is making me happy though now  He is pampering me :happy::wubu:


----------



## Sugar (Jan 21, 2009)

Ceramics.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

it's going back up into the 50's tomorrow!  the cold snap is over!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm going to meet my family for dinner to celebrate my niece's 17th birthday.


 

and I had a really good time!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 22, 2009)

Best friend is coming home form Boston today for a while, so boredom will no longer rule over me


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 22, 2009)

My littlest sister and her family make me happy. I invited them over for a turkey dinner last night and we had a very good time. Sis, brought me a bag of peanut butter M&M's (knowing that they are my faves and that I did not have money to buy my own) and that was so thoughtful.

My online best friend checks on me almost every night to make sure I am well and to chat with me about live, love, and things unmentionable here. I think she is the kindest person I know.

I have a special friend who makes me laugh when I need it...and when I don't He makes me smile even when he isn't aware that he is doing so. He is kind, thoughtful, a good conversationalist...and quite handsome. I think I am lucky to know him 

I think when people do things like that...it just makes you think of how lucky you are to have such thoughtful people in your life.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 22, 2009)

Chamomile-green tea, and warm homemade cornbread with butter. I love tea time.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 22, 2009)

Today's happy moment: Alex discovered rolling over several times can get him across the living room floor. He was on his play gym and decided he wanted his mommy and rolled over to me  this is the first step to mobility for him


----------



## Rowan (Jan 22, 2009)

The guy who got me the flowers, we had plans to meet this weekend to go to the renaissance faire, but he said he didnt want to wait that long to see me, so he brought both me and my mom dinner after i got off work last night and hung out for about an hour and then went home with just another hug and a kiss on the cheek at the door. I tell ya...this guy is like a diamond in the rough! lol


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Rowan said:


> The guy who got me the flowers, we had plans to meet this weekend to go to the renaissance faire, but he said he didnt want to wait that long to see me, so he brought both me and my mom dinner after i got off work last night and hung out for about an hour and then went home with just another hug and a kiss on the cheek at the door. I tell ya...this guy is like a diamond in the rough! lol



awww he seems lovely , congrats Rowan . Do you think love is in the air?

What's making me happy right now is this Jack Daniels and coke .


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 23, 2009)

It's Friday

I managed to get myself out of the funk I've been in.

Girls night out tonight! 

Nachos...


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 23, 2009)

THat my boss is okay after her rollover accident.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 23, 2009)

george83 said:


> awww he seems lovely , congrats Rowan . Do you think love is in the air?
> 
> What's making me happy right now is this Jack Daniels and coke .



Unfortunately, I don't think so  He is very much a country boy and I tend to date guys who are very smart. Its hard for me not to be able to have an intellectual conversation. This guy doesnt know half of what im talking about  However, we talked about it and I made it clear to him that I'm not looking for anything right now and I'm too busy with going to school and working full time both, and so he's agreed to just be friends. However, he does treat me really nicely for being a friend...but hey...i'll take it! lol


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got a really great song stuck in my head (that's what i get for googling it and posting a youtube link): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDXZkBIxso4 . 

And if I have to have a tune stuck in my head, let it be such a positive uplifting thought (thanks at least in part to BHO's inauguration speech). SIGH and it's Friday.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2009)

Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday + good hair + good coffee + good music = Happy Tina
:bow:


----------



## Ash (Jan 23, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> I have the best girlfriend in the world, on the reals.



Confirmed.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy that I get to go over to my sisters for the weekend!!! YAY!!:bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 23, 2009)

Now my best friend from Nova is coming up for the weekend YAY!!!!!! Good few days ^_^


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2009)

Survived hearing the results of my physical... yay!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 23, 2009)

Someone made me very happy last night. We had a wonderful chat.:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 23, 2009)

An early morning breakfast with one of my favorite guys...a chilly and invigorating walk that cleared a space in my head...UPS delivered a package of beautiful vintage brass filigree...I found a bag of cranberries in my refrigerator and will make a final, wee bowl of cranberry fluff...slept well last night.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 23, 2009)

This. .......


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 23, 2009)

It's Friday! I get my boys home for two days! hubby and I are going to our first grown up movie in nearly a year. We're going to see Gran Torino and the boys are getting watched by the super nice people at Max's day care


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 23, 2009)

I made a turkey for dinner the other day. I racked my brain about what to do with the leftovers. I deboned that turkey, threw it in with some stir fry veggies and some teriyaki sauce, poured it over the fluffiest, non-sticky rice I have ever made, and had a delicious dinner out of leftovers. This made me happy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 23, 2009)

Finding old gems like this! (look for a quickie appearance of Wolfman Jack at the end!)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 23, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think so  He is very much a country boy and *I tend to date guys who are very smart. Its hard for me not to be able to have an intellectual conversation. This guy doesnt know half of what im talking about * However, we talked about it and I made it clear to him that I'm not looking for anything right now and I'm too busy with going to school and working full time both, and so he's agreed to just be friends. However, he does treat me really nicely for being a friend...but hey...i'll take it! lol




Just wanted to point out two things:

1. Intellectual conversations - that's what a girlfriend is for.

2. He was smart enough to send you flowers.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm happy about making homemade onion rings in my aforementioned-and-deleted spin-fryer! The kitchen's a mess, I'm covered in flour and batter, and we had enough for an army (it was only one onion!)... but my gawd, they were good, and we had great fun making them!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

- Even though I've been single for three years going on four, I'm ok with it right now.

- I have put on a little muscle.

- I'm watching WEC 38, and it's pretty good!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 26, 2009)

-Even though being sick caused me to only get about 1.5 hours of sleep, I only needed two cappuccinos this morning to keep me alert. I did very well in class today, despite being sick and tired. Now I'm done for the day, and I'm going to crash and burnnnn in my bed. lol 

- I worked out at 3:30 am because I couldn't sleep. I think it pumped me for class. I've got more to do, but I saved an hour for the rest of my day.

- There's an ice storm here, so I may not have class tomorrow. Hopefully that means more sleep for me.  

- A bunch of the books I ordered came in today.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Out of the blue phone calls that lift my spirits
people who can take a hint
tasty mac and cheese for dinner
and homemade lemonade in the middle of winter.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 26, 2009)

Cleaning my bedroom, I found an unopened bottle of tequila.


Now all I need is a few limes...some salt...and a bellybutton that is attached to an uncomplicated, sweet, smart and luscious man.


Come on...I cleaned my bedroom...I deserve rewards.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 26, 2009)

I reserved Street Fighter 4! WOOT!!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 26, 2009)

Someone wants to send me a Valentine's card! Yay! I haven't gotten one of those in AGES!!




And my 12 hour shift went by pretty quickly today. That's always a good thing.

Oh- and my stone-faced, sourpuss preceptor actually complimented me today- TWICE!! I just about had a heart attack.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 27, 2009)

peace, quiet, calmness, and relaxation....all in the same day.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 27, 2009)

another chance to try


----------



## mossystate (Jan 27, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> another chance to try



best post in this thread

you heard it here


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

Ahhh, so excited but I don't want to jinx it! With some luck I will be jumping in joy in two weeks! :O


----------



## mimosa (Jan 27, 2009)

There is so much warmth in my heart.....not even the -2 temperature can make me feel cold today.  :wubu::smitten: (Yeah...its because of a crush.)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2009)

The house I want to buy is getting cheaper. Have to love the foreclosure market. And the furniture stores are marking stuff down.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm happy then cancelled school and I get to spend the day with my son


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 27, 2009)

Finding great Valentine's Day gifts. Men are so dang hard to shop for!


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Finding great Valentine's Day gifts. Men are so dang hard to shop for!



What are you getting? I am so clueless and I might just end up get a stuffed toy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 27, 2009)

Cors said:


> What are you getting? I am so clueless and I might just end up get a stuffed toy.



Oooh, I wish I could tell you, but he reads the boards! A good suggestion is to think about the things he likes, or things he's done - and then do searches and see what's available regarding those things... never know what you might find.

In other happiness: potential snow-day tomorrow! I haz yay.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 28, 2009)

mmm, Classes are cancelled today due to snow/ice 

Yay no Stat!

Booo no gender studies


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not freezing my ass off like most of the rest of the country. Thank GOD!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm tired and going to take a nap. Snow days are great!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2009)

We're having yet another blizzard but I'm very happy my husband got a snow day and he isn't out there in it.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sipping a mug of hot chocolate with marshmallows.. that makes me happy.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 28, 2009)

Just bought a big house sans girlfriend or significant other


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 28, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Just bought a big house sans girlfriend or significant other



That's awesome! Congrats! I am green with envy


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks I know its a big step. Its just gonna take some readjusting  but its a nice house. Some would say too big for me. but we shall see


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Equation for minor happy: 

New, mostly white tile (read: shows every speck of dust and thus requires cleaing 2X per day) kitchen floor
*+* Free roomba I previously could never find a good use for​
Bonus happies: 

The roomba engages, but doesn't terrify the cats
Hearing it bang into everything as it works, sounding like a drunk trying to find the bathroom... it's just funny​


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2009)

I got my computer fixed!

And I was reminded today that my next paycheck will include my sign-on bonus. Next Friday could not get here any sooner!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 29, 2009)

I am happy today cos I have the best online friends in the world. I have met and know some of the most fantastic, kind, thoughtful, generous people from this site. I am happy to say I know a lot of them on a personal level after having met them face-to-face at the bashes in Vegas. 
To all of you whom I have chatted with in the chat room, messaged with on the forums, and who have asked me for my yahoo IM addy so that we can chat there too, I say...THANK YOU--I LOVE AND ADORE YOU--I AM HAPPY TO TELL THE WORLD THAT I KNOW YOU--AND YOU ARE ALL FABULOUS FRIENDS.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 30, 2009)

As mentioned in the annoying thread, my new car took a bit of gravel to the windshield, and got chipped. 
I'm happy that so far it hasn't turned into a crack, despite the rather cold weather we've had today. 

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 30, 2009)

After two days of wailing, diarrhea and fevers, Alex is finally better. He even giggled tonight. He's not 100% yet but he's making ground. It's hard on a mommy when her baby is sick. I got so little sleep the last few days that my mind is mush.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 30, 2009)

Today I'm happy that I'm still employed by my employer. Right now.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 30, 2009)

I am happy that I did not let something that I read on these forums effect me, which in turn might have ruined my day . 

I am happy that I have the capacity to choose to overlook and turn a cheek.

I am happy that this community exists, but I am also happy that there are other places to go when things are slow here.

I am happy that I have things to say that I am happy about. There are people who cant/do not/wont. 

I am happy to say that I pray for those people in the above happy sentence (even though I don't know them)...and for the people who try to intimidate others, insult them, use their own feelings of self worth as a shield, and for the people who are so lacking in confidence that they have to try to make others around them try to look bad so that they can look saintly, themselves. I pray for them cos they seem to need it the most.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 30, 2009)

My Baby boy is getting his first visit from the tooth fairy. He lost his first baby tooth last night. He is sweet little gummy bear.:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

pay day

lunch with co-workers!

cake day

friday


i'm stoked!


----------



## KaliCurves (Jan 30, 2009)

Im happy Im here with my boyfriend and his family and friends. Im happy that I have found some one who loves me like I have never been loved, and who appericates me and who tells me that he does. Im happy that I can tell him anything and not feel silly or rejected for it.

I love you baby.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 30, 2009)

Leaving an hour early on a Friday payday to have dinner with my wonderful kids! :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

That Tshit hell is going out of bidness. My computer was fucked up a while back, after going to their site. Adios.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 30, 2009)

That its 2:30 on Friday and in just 30 minutes I'm on vacation for a week!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2009)

Baaaahahaha! 









Aretha Franklin's hat  is going to the Smithsonian!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 30, 2009)

that when I got to the house of the little girl I babysit for, she looked up when I walked in and said very loudly..."Wow, hi Niece!!" Wow is her new favorite word and I was flattered to have her use it with my name...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm happy at the moment because I've found one of my favorite GIF files ever!






I'm not even kidding-it cracks me up every time...


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 30, 2009)

My 21 year old son is moving out this weekend. Got an apartment today, the previous tenant moves out tomorrow. And he can move in Sun and Monday Woo hoo!
Ruth


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Leaving an hour early on a Friday payday to have dinner with my wonderful kids! :wubu:




That's so nice, Joy. I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 30, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> I'm happy at the moment because I've found one of my favorite GIF files ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




love me some Dr Cox.....lol


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 31, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> That's so nice, Joy. I hope you all have a great time.


 Thanks, Surly! We did! Spent over an hour sitting at Taco Bueno eating, laughing, cutting up, and generally embarrassing ourselves. While we were there, two guys came in, one much older (50-ish) than the other (late 20s). Several times the older guy stood up and the younger guy did the heimlich on him.....and the food came out and landed on the floor next to their table....and they left it laying there!





We had to get up and leave after that.....but we ended up at the bookstore for over an hour, which was more goofiness. All I can say is - don't take my son out in public if you plan to maintain any sense of decorum - he won't let you keep it. :blush::happy:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 31, 2009)

work was kinda short but kind of long today...depending on how you look at it. i got to work at my regular time of 10 for this day...left at 10:45 for what i thought was an 11 to 3:30 for a new employee luncheon (it was 11:30..i screwed up). got back to work in time for an interview for a supervisory position an hour after i got back.

On the one hand...wish i get it..but ok if i dont cuz then i can concentrate more on school!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2009)

I had lunch today with a group of girls that I hadn't seen since graduation.  It was surprising that all 11 of us were off today.

Then I came home to a clean, quiet house. I'm seriously considering a Saturday afternoon nap... we'll see.


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 31, 2009)

My honey is with me for the weekend :wubu:


----------



## Cors (Jan 31, 2009)

The activity on the GLBTQ board!

Our landlord came this morning and told us that we could keep the cat that wandered into our house on a particularly cold winter night! 

And oh, just had some awesome Haagen Dasz Caramel Biscuit and Cream ice cream.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> I'm happy at the moment because I've found one of my favorite GIF files ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This indeed makes me happy... and will probably continue to for a week or more... tee hee


----------



## Sugar (Jan 31, 2009)

Valentine gifts that are in the mail. AIEEEEEE! :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 1, 2009)

Karma


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> The activity on the GLBTQ board!
> 
> Our landlord came this morning and told us that we could keep the cat that wandered into our house on a particularly cold winter night!
> 
> And oh, just had some awesome Haagen Dasz Caramel Biscuit and Cream ice cream.



All very good things!!


----------



## steely (Feb 1, 2009)

Tomorrow the SuperBowl will be over and it will be a year before it comes back.YAY!!!


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> The activity on the GLBTQ board!
> 
> Our landlord came this morning and told us that we could keep the cat that wandered into our house on a particularly cold winter night!
> 
> And oh, just had some awesome Haagen Dasz Caramel Biscuit and Cream ice cream.



all great things but I'm especially glad you can keep the cat, kudos to you....


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 1, 2009)

I completed my income tax return- and am getting a refund!


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 1, 2009)

Steelers Won!!!1!111!1!!!!!


----------



## Red Raven (Feb 1, 2009)

I am getting bettter at ice skating.


----------



## kittencat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am happy about my flat iron..it makes my heart beat blast beats cus it works so well<3


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm happy I bought my honey's Valentine's Day gifts today...and that he was so easy to shop for. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm happy because this weekend we're doing a mini vacation down in Sacramento. Fun stuff planned  A party with the LPA and the train museum, the zoo, shopping, and an afternoon at John's Incredible Pizza 
I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 2, 2009)

That normality is returning - at long last


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 2, 2009)

- I'm about to workout. 
- I bought my Valentine's day cards today. *Sings* Love is in the air....:wubu: Not for me, but I can spread some cheer. lulz 
- Class went well.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 2, 2009)

Brownies! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2009)

Managed to get the ridiculous surcharge my bank charged me back in my account.


----------



## itsfine (Feb 2, 2009)

Today, Monday..... I am happy to be greeted by a very friendly, excited to see me, dog.  (My boss brings his dog to work and she loves us!)


----------



## mimosa (Feb 2, 2009)

The Grandparents took my baby boy out to eat pizza.( I was at home taking some time to myself. God bless grandparents!) When the last slice was left....my baby boy told his grandparents: "My mom is hungry. The last slice is for her." My angel brought home a slice for his Mama. :wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 2, 2009)

I am happy/nervous because i have a job interview tomorrow. My dad is very friendly and everyone that meets him loves him. So him and my mom started talking to this woman and she said that she was in desperate need for someone but the job hadn't even been placed in the paper yet. She said she's in need of someone to start immediately. Dad pretty much sold her on me..even while telling her that i needed a job like this because i could sit often since i'm overweight and have a knee injury!! 

Plus..NO coworkers!!! I'd be there by myself running the place with nobody looking over my shoulder. She asked him if i could start on Thursday and he was like SURE!! LOL...so she wanted me in there tomorrow. 

Man i hope i get this  I'm excited and nervous at the same time because what if she sees how large i am and thinks "oohhh no..nevermind" (because i've had that happen before) but i'm still very hopeful and won't allow those thoughts to hold me back. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 3, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> I am happy/nervous because i have a job interview tomorrow. My dad is very friendly and everyone that meets him loves him. So him and my mom started talking to this woman and she said that she was in desperate need for someone but the job hadn't even been placed in the paper yet. She said she's in need of someone to start immediately. Dad pretty much sold her on me..even while telling her that i needed a job like this because i could sit often since i'm overweight and have a knee injury!!
> 
> Plus..NO coworkers!!! I'd be there by myself running the place with nobody looking over my shoulder. She asked him if i could start on Thursday and he was like SURE!! LOL...so she wanted me in there tomorrow.
> 
> Man i hope i get this  I'm excited and nervous at the same time because what if she sees how large i am and thinks "oohhh no..nevermind" (because i've had that happen before) but i'm still very hopeful and won't allow those thoughts to hold me back. Wish me luck!!!



Good luck hun! You're beautiful and if she can't see past your weight, she's not worth working for.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 3, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> Man i hope i get this  I'm excited and nervous at the same time because what if she sees how large i am and thinks "oohhh no..nevermind" (because i've had that happen before) but i'm still very hopeful and won't allow those thoughts to hold me back. Wish me luck!!!



Good luck, Melissa!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> Man i hope i get this  I'm excited and nervous at the same time because what if she sees how large i am and thinks "oohhh no..nevermind" (because i've had that happen before) but i'm still very hopeful and won't allow those thoughts to hold me back. Wish me luck!!!




Good luck!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 3, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> Comic Books.
> 
> I don't know why I hated them before, but everyday seems shinier and happier with them in my life *swoons*


you have seen the light, hallelujah and all that.
how long before you spend 25% of your income on them like me?
oh bother, now i look like a nerd >_<


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2009)

I am happy that there was a card in the mail for me today.  I love when that happens!


----------



## sumtingsweet (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm super happy today...because I paid off my van


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks so much y'all. It looks like i got the job ...pending a background check, which will be fine!!! so yay..thanks everyone


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay, LnL!!! 

In other news... "thinkness" - *_giggle_*


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2009)

I got $10 bucks knocked off my oil change.


And I have a box of Samoas with my name on it. Literally.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2009)

I did well on my first test of the semester! :happy:


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> I did well on my first test of the semester! :happy:



Yay!Way to go!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2009)

*DEER HUNTER* IS ON!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 4, 2009)

36 artists that ripped off Journey. 

would be sfw, but there's one small "mofo" utterance


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 4, 2009)

After 6 long months the Doctors seem to have found the right combination of meds for my son.


----------



## KaliCurves (Feb 4, 2009)

I am happy that I am out of my marriage/relationship of 17 years!


That I know who I am, That I dont have to pretend to be something or someone Im not. That I can let loose and have fun with my kids, and not be so worried about what anyone else thinks about it. That Im not fake!!!

Im happy that Im in a NEW loving and wonderful relationship, he doesnt put on airs that he is something that he is not. He loves me full without judgment, and lets me be me. He treats me with respect and honestly, and loves me to the fullest.


Billy: I love you with all my heart and I miss you more each minute we are apart. The more time I spend with you the more I know I want to grow old with you, and sleep in your arms every night.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 4, 2009)

I'M A ZAPPOS VIP!! 

This means that *I* get free overnight shipping on orders... FOR LIFE! Plus other cool bennies! 

Jealous?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'M A ZAPPOS VIP!!
> 
> This means that *I* get free overnight shipping on orders... FOR LIFE! Plus other cool bennies!
> 
> Jealous?


Woohoo, me too! Thank you so, so much for the heads up on that!


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

The doctors are finally listening to me~I do know what I am talking about.

I am letting someone & something unhealthy go from my life.

I made reservations for my trip.

I love me.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 4, 2009)

I am getting a very nice sized tax return.

I've been promoted two steps above my current position of Customer Service Rep I, (next would have been CSR II), but as of today and officially on Monday i am a Team Lead and I have 8 people that report to me directly and it was a pay increase of over $3.50. And all of this for work I had already been doing and not getting the credit or pay for until now


----------



## ladle (Feb 4, 2009)

Thursday today...and tomorrow is Waitangi Day here in NZ....I love those 3 day weekends!


----------



## Cors (Feb 4, 2009)

KaliCurves said:


> I am happy that I am out of my marriage/relationship of 17 years!
> 
> ...
> 
> Billy: I love you with all my heart and I miss you more each minute we are apart. The more time I spend with you the more I know I want to grow old with you, and sleep in your arms every night.



Congrats Misty! I am so happy for you!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 4, 2009)

Christian Bale versus Lilly Tomlin.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got a call from my parents this evening and they're coming out for a weekend in 2 weeks!! I'm so excited! My dad hasn't met Alex yet. Max has been asking to see Grandpa for a while now too  They're only gonna be here a weekend but beggars can't be choosers! I'm so excited.. now comes the total scrub down of the apartment


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 5, 2009)

I sent my heart day cards out. 

The first part of this phase of training (If I don't screw up) will be done on the 12th.

- I'm off next Monday.


----------



## Cors (Feb 5, 2009)

So happy about what is coming in 6 days, but still excited, nervous and somewhat stressed.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 5, 2009)

I got an early valentines gift that I am just giddy over


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2009)

It's my day off.

I actually slept in!

And tonight, I'm going out with some friends of mine for an old fashioned girl's night out. (read:dinner, drinks, and a strip club...)


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 6, 2009)

It's Friday, bitches!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 6, 2009)

I am happy TraciJo is filled with so much hate.



:wubu::blush::wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm happy that when I went out last night, I ran into a guy that I had went out with a couple times before he ditched me. He was out with this new girl. We just said a quick "hi" in passing, but he texted me later to let me know that I looked amazing... which I did. LOL


Yay for looking super hot when you run into someone who ditched you!! lol


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm happy I finally started locks today. My hair looks amazing, it will finally grow long, and I will never have to use a comb ever again in life. Yay!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I'm happy that when I went out last night, I ran into a guy that I had went out with a couple times before he ditched me. He was out with this new girl. We just said a quick "hi" in passing, but he texted me later to let me know that I looked amazing... which I did. LOL
> 
> 
> Yay for looking super hot when you run into someone who ditched you!! lol



Yeah- it totally worked. Yesterday I got a text from the Ditcher. "Hey- so what are you doing tonight?"


LOL


Silly boys.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 8, 2009)

Liveblogging the Grammy Awards... on another site! FUN!


----------



## Cors (Feb 8, 2009)

I finally heard my love's voice after ten days or so! :O


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 10, 2009)

We bought our flights for the Vegas bash! yay!


----------



## KaliCurves (Feb 10, 2009)

Im happy that I have turned my life around and pulled myself out of a depression I was in a year ago. Im happy Im living a happy, healthier life. Im happy I have people in my life who love me and respect me. Who listen to me, and truly listen to what I say not just blow me off when I talk.

Im happy that Im in a position right now where I can spend and spoil my kids and loved ones for a bit. I hope that it lasts a while, and we all can enjoy it to its fullest. 


Im happy that I love my boyfriend more and more each day, and that I know I want to spend my life with him even when get annoyed with one another. I want to make a home and a family with him, and join our lives as one, and continue to make memories together for a lifetime.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

Waking up next to the love of my life... The best things in life are definately priceless :wubu: I love you Dan xxx

*End of my soppy gushing, normal transmitting shall continue*


----------



## Cors (Feb 10, 2009)

I got my holy grail shoes! 

And I will get to see my love again in 7 hours!


----------



## inertiatic_sks (Feb 10, 2009)

It's my day off from school, I stayed up till 3 last night playing Resident Evil 4, I still have 2 more Resident Evil games to go through anddd I'm sending my Xbox 360 in to get repaired since Knights of the Old Republic killed it :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm happy about my new ring. I saw it in the store and my husband didn't even give me a hard time about wanting it. It's so sparkely and beautiful. It was awesomely cheap being on clearance from a going out of business store too  now i just need to repaint my fingernails since the current nails are a week old with polish


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 10, 2009)

I started seriously looking at apartments today.


Yay for starting to be a big kid.


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 10, 2009)

i had a great birthday with friends and ABBFA.

and I totally kicked his ass at skeeball, basketball and ticket totals.

wewt.

lol wot?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> i had a great birthday with friends and ABBFA.
> 
> and I totally kicked his ass at skeeball, basketball and ticket totals.
> 
> ...



wtf you have an arcade where you are?


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 10, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> wtf you have an arcade where you are?



lol
where he is, where i am staying with him... went to Dave and Busters... which is like Chuckie Cheese for adults...cuz they have beer and shots.

but yes, I know where many arcades are at in my area.
I wanted to spend more money for more tokens.


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 10, 2009)

For the first time today I felt noticed and appreciated for the things I do at work. 

My life is slowly but surely getting back on track


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> lol
> where he is, where i am staying with him... went to Dave and Busters... which is like Chuckie Cheese for adults...cuz they have beer and shots.
> 
> but yes, I know where many arcades are at in my area.
> I wanted to spend more money for more tokens.



Godammit, I miss arcades.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 10, 2009)

A trip to See's Candies where they keep giving you free samples. 5 chocolates later and $70 I left with a sugar high and a bag of presents I cannot wait to give!! AIEEEE!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 10, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Godammit, I miss arcades.


there's one about 20 minutes away from where i live. it's decent, but could be better.
could use an X-Men arcade cabinet, for one thing.
just saying.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2009)

Lucky said:


> A trip to See's Candies where they keep giving you free samples. 5 chocolates later and $70 I left with a sugar high and a bag of presents I cannot wait to give!! AIEEEE!



Ohhh, See's is _wonderful_! I'm hoping for some on Val Day


----------



## Sugar (Feb 10, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ohhh, See's is _wonderful_! I'm hoping for some on Val Day



I already got my Valentine's day presents and they were great, but that sure didn't stop me from getting some maple creams! :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 10, 2009)

60+ degrees in Chi-city...in February!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2009)

True: 

[scene: a late afternoon email conversation between a crampy, PMS-y wife, and her husband]

Her: I need chocolate. Can you stop off on the way home and bring me some chocolate please? 
Him: I wasn't planning on coming home without cookies, so the chocolate will be easy.
Her: Oh, COOKIESSSSSS!!!! See, this is why you are the bestest husband evrrrrrrr.


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> i had a great birthday with friends and ABBFA.
> 
> and I totally kicked his ass at skeeball, basketball and ticket totals.
> 
> ...



Theresa can mop the floor with me at air hockey...


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> there's one about 20 minutes away from where i live. it's decent, but could be better.
> could use an X-Men arcade cabinet, for one thing.
> just saying.



I miss video game bars. We used to have a chain of them around here called Goldie's. They became casinos. ARGGGGGGGGGG....


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 10, 2009)

Nova just crushed Marquette, so awesome ^_^


----------



## george83 (Feb 11, 2009)

That I'm going to go see Testament, Megadeth and Judas Priest tonight with fellow dimster Maxx Awesome.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 11, 2009)

Warmer days are coming... I can feel it on the air, and the birds are singing cheerfully.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 11, 2009)

Even if we are having a snow day, its sunny outside.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2009)

I sent off my I heart you cards off to my family.

My copy of the fat head movie has arrived! SWEET! I will watch, then review! But not right now, because I'm about to SCHWORK out . Pump some... large bands on a pullup bar. lol


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2009)

Lunch with my honey today :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 11, 2009)

teh BayBay, is sleeeeepin' finally!
I love my godson more than anyhting, but gassy bebe= cranky auntie! :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I already got my Valentine's day presents and they were great, but that sure didn't stop me from getting some maple creams! :eat2:



ooh the maples are one of my favorites! Tipperary bon bons are my all time faves. Hubby doesn't like either so i get them all to myself mwhahaha


----------



## Sugar (Feb 11, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> ooh the maples are one of my favorites! Tipperary bon bons are my all time faves. Hubby doesn't like either so i get them all to myself mwhahaha



I also got some of the chocolate covered ginger. It's...weird but shockingly good. No one else will touch it lol.


----------



## Cors (Feb 11, 2009)

My sweetheart is here! *purrs*


----------



## Haunted (Feb 11, 2009)

Cors said:


> My sweetheart is here! *purrs*



Enjoy


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I also got some of the chocolate covered ginger. It's...weird but shockingly good. No one else will touch it lol.



I adore chocolate covered ginger!! If you like it, you might want to try one of these: 







They're awesome. Not as dry and blech-y as most high cocoa content bars are. And nicely sweet. We buy them at our Chinese produce market (odd, eh?), and they're also on Amazon.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 11, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I adore chocolate covered ginger!! If you like it, you might want to try one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here in Boulder...land of nothing normal those are in every store. I've never tried them because if I'm going to buy a bar it'll be hershey's but now that I know I'll check one out. I saw that they also have them with cherries and candied orange peel too.


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 12, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Godammit, I miss arcades.



I am awesome at skeeball.
and the blinky light games that you stop on a certain color... the rest I blow at.
he was being nice cuz of my birthday and all.


anyways if your ever in the area we will totally take you out!

this really goes for anyone though- as long as you can put up with our silly games and stuff.



Victim said:


> Theresa can mop the floor with me at air hockey...



I lost so much because he cheats. he is like 7 feet tall and can just reach across the table, no sweat.
plus my arms are all flabby and stuff.

plus i just wanted a freaking beer...

women = awesome.
never underestimate.:happy:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm happy I got my confidence back in my writing, it was at the point where I didn't want to show anyone then when read a spontaneous piece back to my course leader she was delighted, and so was I


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm happy that I have a job that I like and I get to work from home. Really I'm just happy that I have a job at all in this economy.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 12, 2009)

I got an email from my baby today.:bounce::bounce:
I never knew 10 days could be so long..
Sad part is he wont be home until next week. 
But he still loves me:smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 12, 2009)

Last nights fantastic sex... I'm still glowing and buzzing from it :smitten:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 12, 2009)

A friday dinner/movie invitation from my sister and her family. *smiles*


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 12, 2009)

I got complimented by two nurses at work today.

Work went by pretty fast... or as fast as a 12 hour shift can go.

I suddenly have the urge to move to Jersey.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just when I least expect it (Ok, I never really _expect _it) I keep finding another light green rep can under my name. Yay! I feel popular. :happy:


----------



## Weeze (Feb 13, 2009)

My sister has a half day of school 

I haven't really had a lot of time to spend with her lately, because I'm back at school, and she has drum corps on the weekends.
But....
I don't have to go to work for a few hours, and she's home already so we're getting lunch 

Good day.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 13, 2009)

I am not hungover after last night... awesome


----------



## Cors (Feb 13, 2009)

My beautiful best friend is coming over to cook dinner! I haven't seen him in ages and I can't wait!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 13, 2009)

I got a box of See's chocolates from a Dimmer.


:happy:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thoughtfulness and humor. (and chocolate certainly doesn't hurt). :happy:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 13, 2009)

The roses and chocolate sitting here on my desk at work.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 13, 2009)

All Valentine presents accounted for and devoured! 

I love love! :wubu:


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm on holidays for a week now! No drama hopefully for a week cause not having to deal with pre-teens and teens during that time-Woo Hoo!
Ruth


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2009)

I am very very happy because my sweet husband just gave me a brand new laptop for Valentine's Day!:bounce:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2009)

I heart receiving a random valentine's card!


----------



## Catkin (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm off to see Reel Big Fish tomorrow, again!  I love them so much.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 15, 2009)

My hunny got me a chocolate fondue fountain for Valentine's Day...and lotsa stuff to dip in it. :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 15, 2009)

its sunday...good times.


----------



## Trinkan (Feb 15, 2009)

That would be my new GF.. major source of happiness :wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 15, 2009)

Enjoying yesterday out with my wife and daughter, and funny enough I'm even happy and content shoveling snow today.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually got out of work tonight on time!! It was amazing.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 16, 2009)

I am going to be an Auntie again in August. Marcus shall have a little brother or sister.:wubu:

I have not stopped smiling for days.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats, Shoshie/my newest facebook friend!!


My mom just called me and asked, "Wanna go to Chile?"

:bounce::shocked::bounce:

My dad apparently has a business trip in May to Chile and he wants to take the family! 

Oh- and I had a phenomenal Monday yesterday. I didn't have work, bought some cute new scrubs, and then went to a fantastic dinner at PF Chang's with my best friend. While we at dinner, this couple came up to us and said, "Hey ladies- do y'all hve plans for tonight?" Well, Nicole and I looked at each other and we were both thinking, "uhhh... how do we respond to this? This conversation can get very awkward very quickly..." but we told them that we didn't have plans. They said, "Great! Y'all want to go see Brooks & Dunn tonight at the rodeo?" and they just handed us their tickets! They didn't want to go so they just gave them to us!! They were really good seats and I had been kinda hoping to go to the rodeo this year but couldn't get tix. So I got my fix of cute cowboys last night.  LOL


----------



## mossystate (Feb 17, 2009)

Foot is doing better, so I am going to limp over to my sisters' place tomorrow and see my hacking and wheezing niece and nephew. I will chance getting the crud...to be around such funny and sweet freaks of nature. I will also take plenty of quarters. My niece demands a quarter whenever a swear word slips out. Ok, so I do not make it a habit of swearing around kids...but I still let a few mild ones out, just so she has the fun of ' catching ' me.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm pretty happy that I have such a nice life. I have a nice home and a couple of cars, good job, great health insurance, the sweetest boyfriend, the best friend ever & a great family. It's easy to forget that, but today I'm glad I'm reminded. I'm a very lucky girl.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 17, 2009)

Gosh things just keep getting better! I went to the mail box and there is a subscription to Sports Illustrated. I didn't order it, but by golly I'm super excited to read it! AIEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 17, 2009)

I just got a really lovely PM from someone and it has brightened my day


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 17, 2009)

I Got my Homework Done, So Tomorrow And Thursday I can wash down post-valentines-day-suckage/lonliness with my galpal, and Mr. Jos`e


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 17, 2009)

Alex had his 6 month check up and the doctor kept going on and on that he's pefect and doing great. He also went on to say that Alex is a BIG boy. He's in the 90th %tile for height and 80th for weight. He makes me happy with his only for mommy smile.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am going to be an Auntie again in August. Marcus shall have a little brother or sister.:wubu:
> 
> I have not stopped smiling for days.



 That's so great!! :bounce:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 18, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Congrats, Shoshie/my newest facebook friend!!
> 
> 
> My mom just called me and asked, "Wanna go to Chile?"
> ...



Thanks Sam. 




MattS19 said:


> That's so great!! :bounce:



Thanks Matty!:kiss2:


I also am very happy and proud to announce that I became an Auntie again last weekend, when my brother married his wife.
My new neice Emily is 14 years old, and she is so beautiful and so perfect.
I adore her.:wubu:

Proud Auntie Alert!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm happy I'm going out to dinner tomorrow~


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm happy that I have an insane after work social schedule this week. Yes, I will completely exhausted by Sunday, but it will be worth it because it's all things I love doing.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

It's an off day for me, that's always a big plus.
Sleeping until Noon is a spiritually cleansing experience.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 18, 2009)

- I should be getting 600$ back on my tax return. That's bash money. lol

- I took a much needed nap, and I'm about to head into bed. I didn't feel like working out, but I'm going to catchup in the morning.


----------



## Cors (Feb 18, 2009)

I just paid custom charges (not the full retail value, thank heavens) and icky Parcelforce handling fees. Can't wait to finally get my supposed Valentine's Day dress! :/


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm happy I have such great friends (online & off) :wubu:

I'm happy that there won't be a staff stuff up at work today


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.pitchforkmedia.com/article/news/149142-company-flow-talk-


----------



## Tania (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm happy that I'm finally going to get to visit Corona Park in May. I get to see the Unisphere in PERSON!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 19, 2009)

I am happy because even though it is mid February, and in spite of the fact that the temperature is predicted to drop tonight and there may be some snow here in NYC tomorrow night - I saw two definitive signs of spring:. 

1) A red-breasted robin I usually don't spot them until mid March. So cool!
2) Tulip sprouts in the greenery in front office building! The tulips are coming! The tulips are coming!

Spring! Spring! 'Tis a wonderful thing! (Raivenne hums _Rockin' Robin_, sniffs soon-to-be-no-longer imaginary tulips and dances wildly in her heart!)


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

furious styles said:


> http://www.pitchforkmedia.com/article/news/149142-company-flow-talk-



"I think I got my first hand job at 12."


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm off again today, but mostly I'm really happy because I have a mountain of new music I'm getting into and it's all incredible!


----------



## Red (Feb 19, 2009)

I just found out that I got a job I interviewed for yesterday. Working as an on-board make-up artist on a cruise ship. Six month contract starting this July.


Oh...my...word, I have never felt so scared/excited before!!!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 19, 2009)

Red said:


> I just found out that I got a job I interviewed for yesterday. Working as an on-board make-up artist on a cruise ship. Six month contract starting this July.
> 
> 
> Oh...my...word, I have never felt so scared/excited before!!!


That's fantastic!! Congratulations; yay you!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy that I am close to getting the ginormous house for peanuts.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Happy that I am close to getting the ginormous house for peanuts.



Dude, you shouldn't talk about her vag like that.

Oh wait, you said peaNUTS, sorry. Misread that.

Carry on.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

That most of my online friends are also offline friends...and that I stopped chatting with people who like chaos, lying, group mass-message flirting, creating problems where there aren't any, and gossips. My life is sooooooo much nicer now.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 19, 2009)

Rinse, repeat

It's almost Friday, bitches! :bounce:


----------



## Tania (Feb 19, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I am happy because even though it is mid February, and in spite of the fact that the temperature is predicted to drop tonight and there may be some snow here in NYC tomorrow night - I saw two definitive signs of spring:.
> 
> 1) A red-breasted robin I usually don't spot them until mid March. So cool!
> 2) Tulip sprouts in the greenery in front office building! The tulips are coming! The tulips are coming!
> ...



I love the phantom symptoms of spring! Around the end of January, I'll usually get one or two gusts of disemplanted flower scent. It's a total seasonal nonsequitur, but it gets me excited nonetheless. 

And CONGRATULATIONS, Red!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm elated most of the permafrost (lol) is gone, even though it snowed some last night. I'm very ready for Spring or any season without snow. :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm happy that it's almost the weekend.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2009)

I am happy because my brother and his new wife are down in my neck of the woods honeymooning.

We are going to travel to the city tonight and are having a family, post wedding celebration at an Italian restaurant, then they are treating me to a night at a fancy hotel.

Can anybody say Room Service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2009)

Red said:


> I just found out that I got a job I interviewed for yesterday. Working as an on-board make-up artist on a cruise ship. Six month contract starting this July.
> 
> 
> Oh...my...word, I have never felt so scared/excited before!!!



Holy shit- I'm officially super jealous. You're gonna have an amazing time!!


I'm happy that I DIDN'T go completely crazy at work today. I handled it like an all-star. LOL.

And my work "husband" walked me to my car since we work downtown and it was late when we got out of work. Yay for chivalry not being so dead! lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am happy because my brother and his new wife are down in my neck of the woods honeymooning.
> 
> We are going to travel to the city tonight and are having a family, post wedding celebration at an Italian restaurant, then they are treating me to a night at a fancy hotel.
> 
> Can anybody say Room Service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh that sounds like fun, Shosh...have something sweet for me, will you?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Oh that sounds like fun, Shosh...have something sweet for me, will you?



I will raid the mini bar for you.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 20, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I will raid the mini bar for you.


Hooray!! make sure that you have something chocolate.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2009)

View attachment captionit231828I751D32.jpg


Mimi made this pic for me. Not sure if I should put it here or in the recent pic of you thread.

Susannah the mermaid. ( I am the one in the middle)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 20, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 59127
> 
> 
> Mimi made this pic for me. Not sure if I should put it here or in the recent pic of you thread.
> ...



HAHAHA - I love it! You should post it in Recent Pix!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 20, 2009)

Thankful for greedy bank sending me a contract to buy ginormous house. Pardon me while I sing the Bob Hope song "I'm the President of France"


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm happy today because sometime between 4:30 p.m. yesterday and 2:00 p.m. today, I received 45 REP points and another purty green bar!

This, of course, means that not only am I fabulously popular and an all-around wonderful gal ... but also, I'm right, and I'm right ALL THE TIME ... coz other people say so.

Bring on the ponies and the sparkly rays of sunshine and the tasty, giant lollipops.


----------



## Catkin (Feb 20, 2009)

I am happy that I got to go out with some new-ish friends, to see a local gig and had loooooads of fun, then came back and ate oven chips with mayonnaise (yum!), and tomorrow I am off to a games night (poker and Buzz ) with my flatmates and the same nearly new friends!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2009)

- I have a 3 day weekend!! :bounce:

- Payday 

- $2 Margaritas 

- Going out to Cowboy's Dancehall to check out hot country boys. LOL :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 20, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 59127
> 
> 
> Mimi made this pic for me. Not sure if I should put it here or in the recent pic of you thread.
> ...



I am glad you liked it, Susannah. It was made with love just for you.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 21, 2009)

Going on a shopping spree

It's saturday

Going to see a bunch of friends next weekend at a Mardi Gras Party!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm transferring all 2000 of my songs from my old computer to my new one..I was worried I wouldn't figure it out..but I did! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2009)

It's sunny & warm.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 21, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> It's sunny & warm.



This!
It's been so frigid lately, so today was a very nice change of pace. Took a lovely walk.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I am glad you liked it, Susannah. It was made with love just for you.



I do love it. Thank you so much my angel.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2009)

my restyled kitchen

just finished it yesterday


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 22, 2009)

lets see, I'm happy I've got the sweetest girl I know on my arm,
my friend is coming back from nz after 2 years,
I currently have thursdays and fridays off'f uni,
I'm currently comparing Franz Kafka's "The Judgement and J K Rowling in it's "The tale of the three brothers" which is proving most entertaining,
and soon I shall have a wii and all of the zombie blasting action available to said console muah-ha-ha!


----------



## Sugar (Feb 23, 2009)

VH1 still plays videos.


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm just happy that i'm so happy - I have that natural happy buzz floating around my body that comes from nothing specific, just from being content, fulfilled and thinking about the so many positives I have in my life. Right now is a very good time for me


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 23, 2009)

I had such a wonderful weekend with my parents. They flew out for the weekend from Chicago so my dad could meet Alex. It was so fun to see them with my boys. I miss them so much and wish they still lived in California. Sigh. But i'm still happy from the weekend. I am hoping to fly out with the boys this summer to see them. They make my boys (and me) so happy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

I am simply happy that I am HOME!


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 23, 2009)

I am happy, no special reason--that's all I need.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 23, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I had such a wonderful weekend with my parents. They flew out for the weekend from Chicago so my dad could meet Alex. It was so fun to see them with my boys. I miss them so much and wish they still lived in California. Sigh. But i'm still happy from the weekend. I am hoping to fly out with the boys this summer to see them. They make my boys (and me) so happy.




What did they think of their new grandson?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2009)

Free Quiznoz subs


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 24, 2009)

I made an appointment to get my hair did on Saturday. :batting:


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 24, 2009)

A terrible situation in my life is, hopefully, being worked out.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 24, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> What did they think of their new grandson?



My mom kept saying what a mellow baby he is. She also couldn't get over how different Max and Alex look from each other. Alex adored my dad. He liked his beard. My dad's a big kid, that didn't hurt.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 24, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> My mom kept saying what a mellow baby he is. She also couldn't get over how different Max and Alex look from each other. Alex adored my dad. He liked his beard. My dad's a big kid, that didn't hurt.




I honestly thought Max was adopted because he looks so different from you all. But genetics are funny, looks can skip generations for sure.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 24, 2009)

They're really trying to push us. I could be done with this phase in a month if I do well. I still wouldn't be done, but it would be best if I finish this phase before I even try to head to bash. So some relief there.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 24, 2009)

I nailed my radio broadcasting tests today!


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 24, 2009)

Nip/Tuck in 20 minutes ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a great sleep last night and feel motivated today.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 25, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I honestly thought Max was adopted because he looks so different from you all. But genetics are funny, looks can skip generations for sure.



lol he REALLY resembles my in laws side. Alex looks more like my mom's family. My grandfather a lot especially which is funny since Alex's middle name is my grandfathers given name.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm happy today because I finally got hold of a laptop that I can experiment with Linux on.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 26, 2009)

Early yesterday morning I was hoping for one more dusting of snow. Woke up this morning at 6.......snow.:happy: It is just a brief visitor and is melting, but it made me unusually happy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 26, 2009)

Today is Thursday. A good day. It's pay day. I also have Max in daycare today so I get some one on one time with Alex. My apartment is really clean (aside from a few minutes of dishes and toy picking up). Life is pretty darned good


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 26, 2009)

It may have put a dent in my funds (Though I do get paid in a few days), but I finally bought all the stuff I needed to start cooking and making my meals (Including my foodz lol )!


----------



## Sugar (Feb 26, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> It may have put a dent in my funds (Though I do get paid in a few days), but I finally bought all the stuff I needed to start cooking and making my meals (Including my foodz lol )!



Whatcha gonna make me, sweet stuff? :eat2::wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck on your culinary adventures Jon


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 26, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Whatcha gonna make me, sweet stuff? :eat2::wubu:



Well if I get back in the swing, my Puerto Rican cookery ability will be BACK ONLINE! You will know... Rellenos de papa. lol


----------



## Sugar (Feb 26, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well if I get back in the swing, my Puerto Rican cookery ability will be BACK ONLINE! You will know... Rellenos de papa. lol



Heck yes!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 26, 2009)

That my Mom has just finished her tough grueling course of chemo and is feeling alot better since she has been off the treatment! She celebrated with a well deserved, long awaited huge glass of homemade wine! 

Just hoping her bone marrow test goes ok next week or she has to have risky surgery. Fingers crossed


----------



## QueenB (Feb 26, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> That my Mom has just finished her tough grueling course of chemo and is feeling alot better since she has been off the treatment! She celebrated with a well deserved, long awaited huge glass of homemade wine!
> 
> Just hoping her bone marrow test goes ok next week or she has to have risky surgery. Fingers crossed



yay! that's great to hear. i hope her bone marrow test goes well, too.



i'm happy about not having school tomorrow. i'm sick of being here.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 26, 2009)

oh I am happy cos I got an unexpected leeter and card today in the mail from someone whose been a friend since childhood. I love when things like that happen.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 27, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Today is Thursday. A good day. It's pay day. I also have Max in daycare today so I get some one on one time with Alex. My apartment is really clean (aside from a few minutes of dishes and toy picking up). Life is pretty darned good



Megan, I don't know how you do it. My house looks, at all times, as if a tornado of toys has swept through it. I can't even imagine the mess times two  But oh yes, I can identify with your feelings of happiness because you have a clean house. On the infrequent occassion when that happens, and I actually feel caught up, I'm floating on Cloud 9 myself.

Until 3 minutes later, when the tornado plows through the living room again.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Megan, I don't know how you do it. My house looks, at all times, as if a tornado of toys has swept through it. I can't even imagine the mess times two  But oh yes, I can identify with your feelings of happiness because you have a clean house. On the infrequent occassion when that happens, and I actually feel caught up, I'm floating on Cloud 9 myself.
> 
> Until 3 minutes later, when the tornado plows through the living room again.



QUIT FILLING THE TORNADO WITH SUGAR. 

Duh. 



Your Friendly Local Weatherman.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> QUIT FILLING THE TORNADO WITH SUGAR.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> ...



Is there sugar in Vodka?? :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Is there sugar in Vodka?? :doh:



Oh, the BIG tornado. 

I thought it was the low pressure system. The "little nut brown hare" pressure system.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm happy to have internet back again!!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oh, the BIG tornado.
> 
> I thought it was the low pressure system. The "little nut brown hare" pressure system.



Stop assuming things, Sparkles. I *was* referring to the little nut brown hare. :bow:


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 27, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I'm happy to have internet back again!!!!



Yay for internet!!


I'm happy I got so much done yesterday... it means I have less to do today. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 27, 2009)

I got paid today!

Yes, having money in the bank and some in my wallet makes me happy indeed:happy:


~Does happy dance~


Dennis


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2009)

It's Cake Day!


and Friday...and Payday....


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Megan, I don't know how you do it. My house looks, at all times, as if a tornado of toys has swept through it. I can't even imagine the mess times two  But oh yes, I can identify with your feelings of happiness because you have a clean house. On the infrequent occassion when that happens, and I actually feel caught up, I'm floating on Cloud 9 myself.
> 
> Until 3 minutes later, when the tornado plows through the living room again.



rofl. You should have seen the place last week before we cleaned out the joint. My parents came for the weekend and I had to get the apartment "mom" clean. I have just kept up on it for the last week. luckily max has a play room that we can toss the majority of his toys in. Alex has a little toy box in front of the tv that i just open up and toss his stuff in. Toy tubs are a godsend


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm happy today because my chest cold is, while still annoying, getting incrementally better. I'm hoping to be nasty cough free by next week sometime.

oh and it's friday. woohoo weekend! (we might be buying a new living room set this weekend  )


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

My hubby came home after being away for a week!!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm meeting my friend for $2 margaritas... it's kinda turning in to a Friday afternoon tradition. LOL


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 27, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I'm meeting my friend for $2 margaritas... it's kinda turning in to a Friday afternoon tradition. LOL



Now THAT is something to be happy about!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I'm meeting my friend for $2 margaritas... it's kinda turning in to a Friday afternoon tradition. LOL



That sounds like fun! I have never had a non-virgin margarita. I think i need to live a little


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 27, 2009)

I found time to get on dimensions. Last time was mid-January. It's been crazy busy.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 27, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Now THAT is something to be happy about!!!



Oh it is.  For less than $5, I can get 2 margaritas, chips & salsa, and a better mood.



HottiMegan said:


> That sounds like fun! I have never had a non-virgin margarita. I think i need to live a little



You definitely need to live it up a little. LOL.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 27, 2009)

Leaving for the BVI in 12 hours ^_^


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 27, 2009)

I found my way out of the desert in Diablo II!! Yay me! :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my tax refund!! WOOHOO! Ok...so it was less than half of what I expected..but it's still more than what I had before. I'm saving it for a special occasion...NJ!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm alive, well and breathing with no aches or pains to speak of


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

no matter how hard life can seem at times..

im blessed for everything in it.. the life lessons.. the happy times.. and sad 

i love it all!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm going to a Mardi Gras party tonight! I'm going to finally meet some online friends in IRL and I will get to see lots of friends I haven't seen in ages! It's going to be a great time!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 28, 2009)

I am happy for the few progressive FA's out here. Gives me a smidge of hope... for me, and other fat women.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my hair done! It was pricey and three hours I can't get back, but SO worth it.

:batting:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2009)

Today we booked Max's 6th birthday party at a cool nature center. It's set in the second largest municipal park. It's going to have a craft project and a chance to meet all the animals at the wild life part of the center. This will be the easiest birthday party yet! I only have to make the cake and fill goodie bags! I thought it's a cool party too, they get to learn something and pet some turtles and snakes. I'm happy at the ease of the birthday execution.


----------



## Catkin (Feb 28, 2009)

I got a pretty, cheap dress today! Sometimes I love sales - it was meant to be £28, but I nabbed it for £7 (well, slightly less because of the change in VAT ).


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 1, 2009)

The bbw party was great! I mingled a little more than last time, did some dancing, met some new people, certain women sat on my lap , and I gave one girl my number. SHIZAM! 

I did my first little shift as a staff member too. It was fun, and lol the owner set me right next to a hottie for an hour. 

Plus I apparently look good in all black with a black fedora.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 1, 2009)

I learned how to send text messages today! 

You kids and your newfangled ideers... back in the olden days, we kept dimes in our SHOES so we could make a phone call from these big transparent boxes they kept on the streets.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 1, 2009)

We made it home from our road trip with no major incidents.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 1, 2009)

Geez im lucky... the things that upset me seem trivial.. and not worth it.. time wasting..

no more!

Positivity all the way! no matter how many people try to stop my amazing journey.. i am stronger.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks like the first steps have been set in motion, a solution is being formulated to get me out from under this house, so i can continue my life with her instead of here alone. Of course there are some steps i am not looking forward to but right now i am excited that the talks have begun and my sister and her family may be taking over the house once i have the bulk of the project wrapped up. Happily looking ahead Finally !!!!!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 1, 2009)

My favorite person thinks I'm "so fucking cute".

:wubu:


----------



## kayrae (Mar 1, 2009)

awwww... i love it when that happens. SMA413, luck you :happy:


----------



## Cors (Mar 3, 2009)

My love moved in with me about three weeks ago and I am glad that he is settling in. We just revamped my tiny, cramped room. He now has some space in my tiny wardrobe and even made a little corner for himself. I am relieved that he gets along with my best friend and that my ex-girlfriend (militant man-hater) who lives with us seems to have stopped picking on him. 

It is so nice to finally be able to do little things together without the usual countdown hanging over our heads. Unlimited warmth, safety and comfort. <3


----------



## furious styles (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm happy that if nothing else i have an amazing person to share this troublesome life with.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2009)

By Thursday evening I will be in Tasmania and I will see my Father for the first time in five years!

We are coming Daddy.:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 3, 2009)

furious styles said:


> i'm happy that if nothing else i have an amazing person to share this troublesome life with.



I like this quote. It's beautifully poetic.

...like i said in the rep message.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 3, 2009)

furious styles said:


> i'm happy that if nothing else i have an amazing person to share this troublesome life with.



Stealing it for my own but giving writing credits !!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 3, 2009)

I can breath today without pain. I've been in bronchial pain for like a week and a half now. It's good to feel better.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 4, 2009)

Taco Bell, 73 degree weather, love and going to the dog park.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2009)

Today has been phenomenal...

* I had lunch with my two best friends who hate each other- and they didn't end up killing each other.

* My fav person gave me a new nickname. LOL

* It's absolutely gorgeous outside.

* I finally finally *FINALLY* finished the on-going home improvement project that was my bathroom. It started almost 2 years ago when my ex and I were together. My sister and I finally finished painting it last summer. Then the doorknobs had to be replaced because my nephew hung on them and cracked them.  Plus the locks had broken a while ago. Oh- AND I put together an over-the-toilet shelving thing and installed that today. It officially looks like a normal person's bathroom. And it's super clean. LOL

I feel all productive and happy now. Next job: reorganizing my closet. That project started yesterday and should be finished by tonight.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2009)

Been working out hard today. Did an hour of weights, abs, ran a decent 1 1/2 mile, and I have isokinetics in a few. Need a little break though.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 4, 2009)

Coffee :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 4, 2009)

Kind people...


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 4, 2009)

through all the challenges.. smiles.. frowns.. excitement.. dissapointment.. love.. dislike.. hurt... healing.. pain.. joy.. 

I love everything that my life is made up with..

even the c#nts lol


----------



## Cors (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a long day, but decided to watched Stardust in bed with my partner and had some alcohol (Bailey's!) for the first time in two years. Drifted off all warm and happy.


----------



## JohnWylde (Mar 5, 2009)

I am so happy that my Goddess loves me and I adore her so much too!

lil john


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2009)

I got to talk to my baby sis last night. I've missed that chica.


----------



## QueenB (Mar 5, 2009)

furious styles is visiting me for a week, starting tonight.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 5, 2009)

It is absolutely GORGEOUS outside! 
 
An unexpected text message from my lovey just saying she was thinking about me

Fresh flowers on my desk from said lovey


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 5, 2009)

The forth post before this one:smitten:
A nice sunny day
Knowing that he will soon be with me:kiss2: Your right babes I do love you!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 5, 2009)

This little face is putting a smile on my face. He has learned that fake coughing gets my attention so he does it whenever i'm not looking at him 
He turned 7 months old yesterday!! 

View attachment 7mo.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 5, 2009)

I finally bought an external CD/DVD drive for my laptop today, coz the built-in one is f**ked. Now I can watch DVDs in bed again...yay


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This little face is putting a smile on my face. He has learned that fake coughing gets my attention so he does it whenever i'm not looking at him
> He turned 7 months old yesterday!!



Good lord he's cute.


----------



## Wantabelly (Mar 5, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This little face is putting a smile on my face. He has learned that fake coughing gets my attention so he does it whenever i'm not looking at him
> He turned 7 months old yesterday!!



Dear god, Bexy and her baby bump, you and this adorable pic..... i am starting to get broody


----------



## Uriel (Mar 5, 2009)

Clearing up a huge misunderstanding with the girl that I adore...:wubu:


Oh, and Kittens...I'm always happy about kittens. I don't have any, but still...sometimes my old cats (almost 15 years, the both of them) act very kitten-like, and it makes me laugh loudly.



-Uriel


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 5, 2009)

My best friend is coming to Toronto tomorrow. I can't wait to see her.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 5, 2009)

He is a doll... That face needs to be on Gerber.



HottiMegan said:


> This little face is putting a smile on my face. He has learned that fake coughing gets my attention so he does it whenever i'm not looking at him
> He turned 7 months old yesterday!!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 5, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This little face is putting a smile on my face. He has learned that fake coughing gets my attention so he does it whenever i'm not looking at him
> He turned 7 months old yesterday!!



Megan- don't take this the wrong way, but he is so cute I could just eat him!!!


Don't worry though. I'm not actually a baby-eating cannibal.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm happy my wisdom teeth don't heart QUITE as much today!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Megan- don't take this the wrong way, but he is so cute I could just eat him!!!
> 
> 
> Don't worry though. I'm not actually a baby-eating cannibal.




Isn't he? I was pissy during work and came across that picture and was instantly happy. Megan knows I have mad baby love for him though, but i'm not a stalker. Haha.


----------



## Catkin (Mar 5, 2009)

Cake making! Made a chocolate one, covered with chocolate icing. House smelled great, I got to lick the melted chocolate and icing bowls, and the actual cake tasted pretty good too!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2009)

FINALLY I got to satisfy my craving for chocolate milk.:eat2:


----------



## bexy (Mar 6, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This little face is putting a smile on my face. He has learned that fake coughing gets my attention so he does it whenever i'm not looking at him
> He turned 7 months old yesterday!!



Squee, he can totally be my baby girl's boyfriend, what you think Megan lol?! He is super cute!!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm happy because its Friday and the weather is supposed to be warm and sunny this weekend.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 6, 2009)

I am happy today because i passed 3 modules of ECDL test with very little revision, YAY! Im ahppy because my mums gone away for the weekend and i get to lounge around her house, it's lovely.
im happy because im going out tonight
im happy because im going on a girly day with my sister tomorrow. 
wooo the happy.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> This little face is putting a smile on my face. He has learned that fake coughing gets my attention so he does it whenever i'm not looking at him
> He turned 7 months old yesterday!!



Oh Megan he is so adorable, after seeing that cute face now I'm happy too.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Good lord he's cute.


He is  I just love being around his easy to smile face 



Wantabelly said:


> Dear god, Bexy and her baby bump, you and this adorable pic..... i am starting to get broody


Babies are fun to brood about though 



chocolate desire said:


> He is a doll... That face needs to be on Gerber.


I did enter him in a beautiful baby contest, I wont know if he's a finalist for another week. 



SMA413 said:


> Megan- don't take this the wrong way, but he is so cute I could just eat him!!!
> 
> 
> Don't worry though. I'm not actually a baby-eating cannibal.


He is very edible. He also likes raspberries to the belly 



Surlysomething said:


> Isn't he? I was pissy during work and came across that picture and was instantly happy. Megan knows I have mad baby love for him though, but i'm not a stalker. Haha.


I'm glad he made you happy 



bexy said:


> Squee, he can totally be my baby girl's boyfriend, what you think Megan lol?! He is super cute!!


That would totally be cute 



sugar and spice said:


> Oh Megan he is so adorable, after seeing that cute face now I'm happy too.


I'm happy he made you happy. His joy is quite contagious


----------



## bexy (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm happy that I keep feeling my baby fluttering about


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2009)

I played Xbox Live with some old childhood friends last night. Man, I haven't laughed like that in ages! :happy: Also Courage the Cowardly dog is on.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2009)

bexy said:


> I'm happy that I keep feeling my baby fluttering about



I am happy for you darlin.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Mar 9, 2009)

Bread is toast ?!!
I am happy that I might have coeliac disease as it could explain all the undiagnosed illness I have had for the last 4 yrs.....one week off grains and I am on the mend from the last round of misery and I have a blood test form to take to the local hospital to see if this new diagnosis is correct......the birds are real happy too as the back garden is littered with every bit of bread from my freezer and the 2 wood pigeons that live in the scots pines at the end of my neighbours garden are patrolling round and policing the scene with a look of mad joy on their faces......It hasn't sunk in yet that I won't ever be having cupcakes, apricot jam on toast, pizza, battered cod etc ever again unless I can find yucky gluten free versions....but a small price to pay to be well again. I hope and pray this test comes back positive as otherwise the mystery goes on.........


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Chag Purim Sameach!

I love Purim, it is such a happy holiday. Yay for costumes and getting drunk.

Yay for Mishloach Manot, give me those goodies.

Haman Boo.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 10, 2009)

I received a much-desired promotion at work, which was finally made official yesterday. It's going to require some additional training, so although I will be transferring on March 23, I won't be assigned a working caseload until sometime in May. 

Woo hooo ... vacation. 

Also, a nice jump in pay. From peanuts to ... peanut butter


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats, Tracijo!  I'm glad you're being recognized for your efforts. You deserve it!

I'm happy because I'll have a rental car until my car is fixed. I can pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I received a much-desired promotion at work, which was finally made official yesterday. It's going to require some additional training, so although I will be transferring on March 23, I won't be assigned a working caseload until sometime in May.
> 
> Woo hooo ... vacation.
> 
> Also, a nice jump in pay. From peanuts to ... peanut butter



lol peanuts to peanut butter  Congrats!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Chag Purim Sameach!
> 
> I love Purim, it is such a happy holiday. Yay for costumes and getting drunk.
> 
> ...



Gotta love a holiday with triangular cookies and alcohol.  My nephew, mom and I went to synagogue last night for the megillah reading. My nephew was a football player. My rabbi was Superman. It was hysterical.

Happy Purim, Shoshie! 



TraciJo67 said:


> I received a much-desired promotion at work, which was finally made official yesterday. It's going to require some additional training, so although I will be transferring on March 23, I won't be assigned a working caseload until sometime in May.
> 
> Woo hooo ... vacation.
> 
> Also, a nice jump in pay. From peanuts to ... peanut butter



Yaaay!! Congrats Traci! 



I'm happy because I just got back from Old Navy and bought some really cute stuff. I haven't been able to buy stuff from there in ages! I actually bought a pair of jeans in an 18. I almost had a coronary from the excitement. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 10, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I received a much-desired promotion at work, which was finally made official yesterday. It's going to require some additional training, so although I will be transferring on March 23, I won't be assigned a working caseload until sometime in May.
> 
> Woo hooo ... vacation.
> 
> Also, a nice jump in pay. From peanuts to ... peanut butter



BIG BIG congrats, Traci! Way to go, lady.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Chag Purim Sameach!
> 
> I love Purim, it is such a happy holiday. Yay for costumes and getting drunk.
> 
> ...




Happy Purim, Susannah!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 10, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Gotta love a holiday with triangular cookies and alcohol.  My nephew, mom and I went to synagogue last night for the megillah reading. My nephew was a football player. My rabbi was Superman. It was hysterical.




Happy Purim, Sam!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 10, 2009)

I finished my 3 MONTH PROJECT.


:bounce:


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 10, 2009)

My Grandaughter bought me a flower cause she had a bad morning at the dentist-she is three and had her first appointment and they had to wait three hours cause had two emergencies walk in. So to cheer herself up she wanted to buy me her auntie and her biological Grandma flowers. Sooo sweet, made my day!
Ruth


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Happy Purim, Susannah!



Thanks so much. 

My cousin's 4 year old daughter Avital dressed as a clown for Purim. I am just waiting on Rachel to email me the pics. They live in London.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I received a much-desired promotion at work, which was finally made official yesterday. It's going to require some additional training, so although I will be transferring on March 23, I won't be assigned a working caseload until sometime in May.
> 
> Woo hooo ... vacation.
> 
> Also, a nice jump in pay. From peanuts to ... peanut butter



Congratulations Traci. Great news.

Social workers should be some of the higest paid people
in a perfect world, because it is a very tough yet rewarding job. The burn out factor must be huge too.

And then there is having to deal with annoying clients such as myself.

I love my social worker Emma. She has been a rock for me. Miss Emma.

I also love Lizzy who is my occupational therapist. Miss Lizzy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 12, 2009)

I have underpants rep, lol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2009)

Gorgeous and sunny.

I had lunch at Kits point (right on the ocean)


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a phenomenal lunch at a Thai place I haven't been to in forever.

I took a really good nap on my friend's couch.

I made someone feel uber uncomfortable and awkward.

All in all- a peachy day. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2009)

I got a really nice compliment on my hair.

:bow:


----------



## Sugar (Mar 12, 2009)

I got the vacation days I requested and tickets will be selected for the bf to come visit!!!! AIEEEEEEE! *jumps around*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 13, 2009)

My brother-in-law, who was laid off in November, found another job. It's a 2-hour drive from where they live, pays less than what he's accustomed to making, and isn't what he dreams of doing ... but it's a job, it will pay the bills and take care of their insurance needs, and he & my sis are both thrilled that he's no longer among the ranks of the unemployed. I'm so happy for them!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 13, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I got the vacation days I requested and tickets will be selected for the bf to come visit!!!! AIEEEEEEE! *jumps around*





TraciJo67 said:


> My brother-in-law, who was laid off in November, found another job. It's a 2-hour drive from where they live, pays less than what he's accustomed to making, and isn't what he dreams of doing ... but it's a job, it will pay the bills and take care of their insurance needs, and he & my sis are both thrilled that he's no longer among the ranks of the unemployed. I'm so happy for them!



These are two wonderful things....from a couple of tolerable people! 

Good stuff, goilies.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 13, 2009)

bexy said:


> I'm happy that I keep feeling my baby fluttering about



That's the best feeling in the world, isn't it? Enjoy every minute of it while it lasts.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm happy about being alive today. Sometimes we forget how fragile we are and how suddenly life can be taken away.


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the best friends--who not only make me laugh and let me cry but who care for me and nourish me in ways too many to count.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 13, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> I have the best friends--who not only make me laugh and let me cry but who care for me and nourish me in ways too many to count.



Ditto.
I was just sitting here and listening to these dumbasses fight about Zelda for the 1,540th time. Their here for me, but don't even let me pout long.
I think I'll splurge on pizza for 'em for lunsupper.. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm happy because it's friday. I'm also happy that Max has some good friends who are over the moon to come to his birthday party next week. I'm also happy that we chose a really unique venue for a party. (it's at a nature center, so it's an educational party)


----------



## Rowan (Mar 13, 2009)

I found a surgeon who is right down the road in the next town only a 20 minute drive away, and he is IN Network for my insurance. I am VERY happy about this.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> These are two wonderful things....from a couple of tolerable people!
> 
> Good stuff, goilies.



Yeah you're alright too...as long as I overlook your strident *insert noun of your choice* hating. :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Well after being unemployed for over 8 months I got a job, and was beyond thrilled....but it gets better.....

My bestest GF....was asked if she knew anyone with her skills set, and she recommended me for the position, and I sent in my resume and interviewed....and GOT THE JOB....and the pay is 20% more!!! and the vacation time is 4 weeks + 15 paid holidays........and it's more then just a J O B...its a career with serious GROWTH POTENTIAL and around professionals in a very big office...in the pensions/benefits field

the best part is, my current employeer can't meet the salary or vacation and really really doesn't want me to leave..so we agreed on a PART TIME position.....as he says, so I can keep my foot in the door, and EARN EXTRA $$$

HOW WIN / WIN Is that...
*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm happy that I am finally getting over a terrible cold.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Well after being unemployed for over 8 months I got a job, and was beyond thrilled....but it gets better.....
> 
> My bestest GF....was asked if she knew anyone with her skills set, and she recommended me for the position, and I sent in my resume and interviewed....and GOT THE JOB....and the pay is 20% more!!! and the vacation time is 4 weeks + 15 paid holidays........and it's more then just a J O B...its a career with serious GROWTH POTENTIAL and around professionals in a very big office...in the pensions/benefits field
> 
> ...



That is super awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 14, 2009)

I had my first (of many) yearly thyroid cancer scans today and it seemed to go really well. The techs were very reassuring, patting my shoulder and saying "You're fine. Go home, don't worry." So that's good. I'll know for sure next week when I talk to my endo, but so far, so good. It looks like my cancer may have had its ass kicked!


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 14, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I had my first (of many) yearly thyroid cancer scans today and it seemed to go really well. The techs were very reassuring, patting my shoulder and saying "You're fine. Go home, don't worry." So that's good. I'll know for sure next week when I talk to my endo, but so far, so good. It looks like my cancer may have had its ass kicked!


You almost can't top that as a reason to be happy!
Wonderful!

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 14, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I had my first (of many) yearly thyroid cancer scans today and it seemed to go really well. The techs were very reassuring, patting my shoulder and saying "You're fine. Go home, don't worry." So that's good. I'll know for sure next week when I talk to my endo, but so far, so good. It looks like my cancer may have had its ass kicked!




That's so awesome, Miss V.!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 14, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I had my first (of many) yearly thyroid cancer scans today and it seemed to go really well. The techs were very reassuring, patting my shoulder and saying "You're fine. Go home, don't worry." So that's good. I'll know for sure next week when I talk to my endo, but so far, so good. It looks like my cancer may have had its ass kicked!



That is most fabulous news, Vickie.:wubu:


----------



## Sugar (Mar 14, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I had my first (of many) yearly thyroid cancer scans today and it seemed to go really well. The techs were very reassuring, patting my shoulder and saying "You're fine. Go home, don't worry." So that's good. I'll know for sure next week when I talk to my endo, but so far, so good. It looks like my cancer may have had its ass kicked!



That's what I call an ass kicking! YAY!!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 14, 2009)

They switched my honey's work schedule back around so we'll be able to spend our first anniversary together after all. :wubu:



*and way to go, Miss Vickie!*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks, peeps. They say if you have to get cancer, that thyroid cancer is the one you want. I think "they" are crazy -- who has to get cancer? -- but overall while it's been annoying and expensive, there's been very little worry that my life is in jeopardy. I have some permanent voice damage from the surgery, but hey, I'm alive. I like this whole "living" thing... :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 15, 2009)

Old _Twilight Zone _episodes.


----------



## QueenB (Mar 15, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Old _Twilight Zone _episodes.



thank god for rod serling


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 15, 2009)

Well my nipples aren't burnt anymore from tanning the other day. So, I'm just dandy!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm Happy because my Niece has just been born!

So exiting!

hehehe


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

*Im Grateful for my Handy Andy*


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I'm Happy because my Niece has just been born!
> 
> So exiting!
> 
> hehehe



Congrats love! Thats fantastic! :kiss2:


----------



## Cors (Mar 15, 2009)

I am finally going back home for a whole month in late June, this time with my Danish partner! We are going to be flying Singapore Airlines too, which is amazing! 

I have not been back for more than two years now. I can't wait to see my friends and family and devour all that yummy food!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome Folks!

I have pizza and sides on the way, but at the same time I ordered a pullup bar/tricep dip station. I'm so HOOD! lol


----------



## protuberance (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm happy to be home from work.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2009)

- Minus getting my s*** (LUCHA LIBRE MASK, Prajiouds, cool kid threads, Jay Z costume wear  ), and actually asking for it (Can't until 21 days before), I'm all new Jerz ready. Just bought my ticket, and I have my ride. I'm going to lose 422 and party here on that Saturday, or I'm going to GO HARD in N.J. Either way, it's going to involve sexy ladies.  lol


----------



## bexy (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh this!! If this doesn't make you happy and make you laugh your socks off, then you gotta be crazy! Its sooo, sooo cute!

Wii Golf Laughing Baby


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

Bexy, that video was so cute


----------



## rachael (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm happy that i have a job since three of my friends got fired this week!


----------



## BTB (Mar 16, 2009)

finishing something


----------



## BTB (Mar 16, 2009)

250 post since the renovation ot the board


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

We have tooth! His first one


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 18, 2009)

Today is Max's 6th birthday and he told me he was having the best birthday ever while we went to a pizza joint similar to chuck e cheese (only better)


----------



## bexy (Mar 18, 2009)

Aww how nice!! So cute when they say stuff like that!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 19, 2009)

Made my room smell like a grape tootsie pop! :eat2: 
It's very nice, indeedy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 19, 2009)

A favorite co-worker came back from being on a very long maternity leave. It's great to have her here again.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 19, 2009)

Gotta love days off and sleeping in.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 19, 2009)

For the first time in more than a week...I have nothing to do and all day to do it. :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 19, 2009)

A really good friend of mine from the summer I camp I worked at is coming to town tomorrow and we're gonna go see some musician perform. 


... which means I get to wear a new dress I bought last week. I dunno if I'm more excited about hanging out with my friend or the new dress...


----------



## Catkin (Mar 20, 2009)

It's sunny, I have nothing to do, and I'm not hungover from last night, yay!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello? It's Friday, bitches!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 20, 2009)

Spring has indeed sprung~


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 21, 2009)

Let The Right One In + Twilight = vampire movie night! 

Vamps. Yay.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2009)

*I am excited to start my new career tomorrow...yay me!!! 

I got an upgrade to a Blackberry storm, 2 for $99....how cool, me and my 16 yr old nephew are happy to have new coolio toys!!!!*


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

An awesome girl...




-Uriel


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 22, 2009)

Got my hair cut & coloured today for the first time in months! Happy times


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2009)

It's my nephew's 5th birthday today.

Happy Birthday, ginger elf! I love you as big as the sky! :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

I am happy that I was able to eat all my breakfast this morning without throwing it up. Stupid effin lap band.


----------



## steely (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindness when you need it.:happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 22, 2009)

Adrian got us a Netflix subscription. I've spent the day adding movies to our queue and watching streaming movies on the PC. :happy:


----------



## Donna (Mar 22, 2009)

I accomplished everything on my "to-do" for today, and found the time to shred a box full of old papers and invoices that has been staring me in the face for well over three months. I love this feeling of being on top of things.

And since there's nothing on tv tonight, I have a good excuse to put Twilight in the DVD player. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2009)

I got to see my baby sis. First time since Christmas.


I missed her so much.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm hanging out with my friend and enjoying the city.::bow:dinner tonight:eat1:

Plus, my family is backing me up if I have to move.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 24, 2009)

cutest

thing

_evrrrrrrrrr_.

you will agree. 

you will.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 24, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> cutest
> 
> thing
> 
> ...




I agree. SO CUTE.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2009)

I finished my nursing internship class today!  And I'll finish my general orientation at the end of April... which means I'll be on my own as a nurse- no more preceptor.

Very exciting and very scary all at the same time.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 24, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> cutest
> 
> thing
> 
> ...



ohmygoshthatwassofriggin'CUTE! :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> cutest
> 
> thing
> 
> ...


OMG!! That made me so happy!! Also, are you sure that is a puppy?? it looks like a wee polar bear!! aww sooooooo cute!!


----------



## James (Mar 24, 2009)

I got my winter term grades back and did a lot better than expected (3 x A)


----------



## Sugar (Mar 24, 2009)

James said:


> I got my winter term grades back and did a lot better than expected (3 x A)



Good job!


----------



## Proner (Mar 24, 2009)

Sunny days are back just before this week end surf's competition, I'm just begging good swell and it will be perfect


----------



## Suze (Mar 24, 2009)

im off to spain next wednesday.

can't wait!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2009)

My honey managed to recover the data off my damaged hard-drive!! :happy: :wubu:


----------



## Weeze (Mar 24, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> cutest
> 
> thing
> 
> ...




This just made me die a little.

oh my god.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm crushing pretty hard on someone and she is making me very happy ^____^


----------



## rachael (Mar 24, 2009)

i am happy for clarity! and for the people who love me unconditionally.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 24, 2009)

Surelliemermiss said:


> I agree.SO CUTE.ohmygoshthatwassofriggin'CUTE! :wubu:OMG!! That made me so happy!! Also, are you sure that is a puppy?? it looks like a wee polar bear!! aww sooooooo cute!!This just made me die a little.oh my god.



I can't stop playing it! I'm completely in love - especially his lil grunt-stutters. 

I want to record this and put it on my cell phone, but I can't figure out how, lol.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 24, 2009)

We just found out that the pilot project we are doing (a school for kids 11-15 who cannot function in a regular school setting) is something the local school board wants to continue. We worked up a budget and requests of what we would need to continue for the full school year this afternoon. Lets hope they will accept all our requests*fingers crossed*. I am pretty proud as have no background or education in this area yet its been deemed enough of a success with the wonderful team we have built in order to possibly continue.
Ruth


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 25, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am excited to start my new career tomorrow...yay me!!!
> 
> I got an upgrade to a Blackberry storm, 2 for $99....how cool, me and my 16 yr old nephew are happy to have new coolio toys!!!!*




Oooooh have you got your new phone yet? Do you like it? I was thinking of getting one for myself but don't know anyone who actually owns one to ask if its worth it?


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 25, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> We just found out that the pilot project we are doing (a school for kids 11-15 who cannot function in a regular school setting) is something the local school board wants to continue. We worked up a budget and requests of what we would need to continue for the full school year this afternoon. Lets hope they will accept all our requests*fingers crossed*. I am pretty proud as have no background or education in this area yet its been deemed enough of a success with the wonderful team we have built in order to possibly continue.
> Ruth




That's really cool, Ruth. Glad to see hard work paying off, especially where kids are concerned. 

Kudos!


----------



## Proner (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm happy about the new surf trip we have planned for September in Canaries!
Lanzarote here I come


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 25, 2009)

Im smitten... and very happy about it!


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 25, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> That's really cool, Ruth. Glad to see hard work paying off, especially where kids are concerned.
> 
> Kudos!



Thanks girl! You are right it has been a lot of hard work running this start up project and my youth centre at the same time. But the long days are paying off for these kids and I will evaluate whether or not I will continue next year with both jobs rolled into one. I am not as young as I used to be LOL!
I appreciate the kind words!
Ruth


----------



## viracocha (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm ecstatic for today's snow day! I heart Colorado!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2009)

Cake day! :eat2:


----------



## Victim (Mar 26, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Cake day! :eat2:



We have to wait for a specific day?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 26, 2009)

I got my picture taken with the 2008 Phillies world series trophy, AND did well on a test I thought I'd bomb.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm still "aglow" about the beautiful purple sunset with stratified colours that I enjoyed viewing on my drive back up the mountain yesterday. The conditions today will probably produce another such sunset.


----------



## george83 (Mar 26, 2009)

That I'm now off for a wee .


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2009)

Victim said:


> We have to wait for a specific day?




We do when we're celebrating work birthdays for the month and we have 3-4 DECADENT cakes to sample.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 26, 2009)

george83 said:


> That I'm now off for a wee .



George, no need to share your bathroom habits with us.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 26, 2009)

I got some good stuff done today. I had the car, so i took advantage of it. I went shopping and got myself nearly an entire wardrobe. I took Alex for his booster flu shot and he was a trooper. We also weighed him to see if he's too big for his carrier car seat.. 20lbs 14oz. That's a pound and a half gain in a month!! So we have to get him a new seat in the next month. I'm also happy because it's a gorgeous day outside and my back isnt hurting!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 26, 2009)

george83 said:


> That I'm now off for a wee .


A wee what?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm home and get to sleep in my own bed.


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm happy my first group presentation is OVER! 

I still have a lot to do, but that's at least one thing down!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 26, 2009)

- For some reason I didn't feel like doing my normal workout tonight, so instead of doing a 52 minute leg session with kicks and so forth, I just did 500 bodyweight squats. I feel the burn. lol  

- I gave my tax return to my immediate family because they're in a bind. I was glad I could help even though the government fucking screwed me again with a weak ass 600$ return.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 26, 2009)

- For some reason I didn't feel like doing my normal workout tonight, so instead of doing a 52 minute leg session with kicks and so forth, I just did 500 bodyweight squats. I feel the burn. lol  

- I gave my tax return to my immediate family because they're in a bind. I was glad I could help even though the government fucking screwed me again with a weak ass return. I thought joining the military would get me something more, but apparently I'm dead wrong.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 26, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> - I gave my tax return to my immediate family because they're in a bind. I was glad I could help even though the government fucking screwed me again with a weak ass 600$ return.



_You_. 

You're a good man. Teach the rest, okay?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 26, 2009)

- Oh, and I talked to my parents today. They saw my new profile pic. I got called "Mr. Pimp Daddy" like 10 times. LOL


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm happy because it's gorgeous outside.

I'm happy I have amazing people in my life.

I'm happy that today I'm having a reasonably good hair day after having a farking awesome one yesterday.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2009)

THIS.


Just click the pic. If you know CSI:Miami... you'll get it.


...yes, I did just totally fave that when I saw it and I plan on using it whenever relevant.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 27, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> - For some reason I didn't feel like doing my normal workout tonight, so instead of doing a 52 minute leg session with kicks and so forth, I just did 500 bodyweight squats. I feel the burn. lol
> 
> - I gave my tax return to my immediate family because they're in a bind. I was glad I could help even though the government fucking screwed me again with a weak ass return. I thought joining the military would get me something more, but apparently I'm dead wrong.









You have a bounitful of thanks....

500 Bodyweight Squats! "The Great Gama" would be proud of you. 

It's a shame that Military service isn't appreciated;but, you were able to help family.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 27, 2009)

Villanova in the Elite 8 = Happiest I have been since I can remember ^_^


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy for two things today.
1) My adopted daughter moving back home after she broke up with her finace. Will be nice to have her here again.
2) Chance to go to my elders place with the kids from our advanced lifeskills class for a retreat in the country. Sit by the fire, good food, fun and fellowship. Good way to start the weekend!
Ruthy


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 27, 2009)

Work party! Should be very good times.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 27, 2009)

Yay for good times. I think often we need to have a little more of that in our day to day lives-enjoy!


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

I went back for my first check up since being diagnosed with diabetes,the doctor was very pleased with my results.He took me off the terrible metformin and told me I was doing good.Good for me


----------



## mossystate (Mar 27, 2009)

Steely...that is fantastic!


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm going to have Fridays and Wednesdays off next semester! :happy:


----------



## Sugar (Mar 27, 2009)

The drive home from work was dry...after a 4 hour trip that should have taken a 40 minutes yesterday. I love you CDOT workers. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 27, 2009)

I get to make a babbling idiot out of myself over a basset hound in the morning. I'm gonna make stupid baby talk and play with its' ears and everystuff. I'm SO excited! :wubu:


----------



## Haunted (Mar 28, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> THIS.
> 
> 
> Just click the pic. If you know CSI:Miami... you'll get it.
> ...



Epically Perfect i Can't wait to see this pop up somewhere


----------



## Proner (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm happy because I'm qualified for the semi-final of the regional surfing competition


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 28, 2009)

My boyfriend is coming to live with me tomorrow.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 28, 2009)

Proner said:


> I'm happy because I'm qualified for the semi-final of the regional surfing competition




Congrats, good for you!


----------



## Suze (Mar 28, 2009)

i managed to tweeze my eyebrows in a perfect shape.

it's the little things that counts


----------



## Spanky (Mar 29, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Villanova in the Elite 8 = Happiest I have been since I can remember ^_^



Villanova in the FINAL EFFIN FOUR. 

Happiest I have been since slopping plates in the the cafeteria on a Sunday on campus as a high school senior in 1985 when Nova upset UNC to go to the Final Four. 

Serendipity BAAYY-BEEEE!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm happy that I have such good friends in Kit and Patricia.





-Uriel


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Villanova in the FINAL EFFIN FOUR.
> 
> Happiest I have been since slopping plates in the the cafeteria on a Sunday on campus as a high school senior in 1985 when Nova upset UNC to go to the Final Four.
> 
> Serendipity BAAYY-BEEEE!!!!



DUDE!!!! YES!!!!!! I literally jumped on my friend and we just dog piled with like 12 other people. This is the happiest I have ever been without some sort of chemical being put into my body. Literally, been smiling ear to ear since Scottie dropped that shot. Lowest seed in the Final Four, why does it sound familiar in the world of Nova? National Championship here we come


----------



## Spanky (Mar 29, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> DUDE!!!! YES!!!!!! I literally jumped on my friend and we just dog piled with like 12 other people. This is the happiest I have ever been without some sort of chemical being put into my body. Literally, been smiling ear to ear since Scottie dropped that shot. Lowest seed in the Final Four, why does it sound familiar in the world of Nova? National Championship here we come



Enjoy it!

It comes only one in a generation. WOW. 

Loving life right now. Even from far away Siberia....uh....Minnesota. 

Now I am working OLD contacts for a coupla tix to Deee-Troit. 

Ya baby YA!


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Enjoy it!
> 
> It comes only one in a generation. WOW.
> 
> ...



Dude, that would be amazing. And yea, life is so good right now, I can't see anything wrong. And dude, if you can get tickets I will call you the luckiest man alive, I would give my first born child for one ticket


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I thought joining the military would get me something more, but apparently I'm dead wrong.



Unfortunately, unless you are getting CP, I'm not familiar with any breaks for being in service. Though you did a sweet thing for your family, and thanks for helping keep us safe!



Ruffie said:


> 1) My adopted daughter moving back home after she broke up with her finace. Will be nice to have her here again.



Unless the guy wasn't momma approved, I'm sorry they broke up, but yay for more bodies in the house for awhile! (I love being surrounded by family- even when they piss me off!)



steely said:


> I went back for my first check up since being diagnosed with diabetes,the doctor was very pleased with my results.He took me off the terrible metformin and told me I was doing good.Good for me



Freaking AWESOME! Seriously, congrats!



Suze said:


> i managed to tweeze my eyebrows in a perfect shape.
> 
> it's the little things that counts



Yes. I agree!


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 29, 2009)

Im happy that i have had a fantastic weekend ..... nearly bedtime for monday work.. but im happy about that for once!

perfect everything! woooo.. come on great week ahead!


----------



## Suze (Mar 29, 2009)

nevermindzz


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

The sun is shining,the wind chimes are chiming and soon it will be time to plant.Yeah,life is good.:happy:


----------



## Proner (Mar 29, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Congrats, good for you!




Thank you! I finished in second place and I´ve got my qualification for the national tour! I´m surexcited!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 29, 2009)

It's a gorgeous, sunny, blue-skied spring day.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm happy that I had to work on my day off, it sure sorted out some shit in my head


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm happy that I start training today for working at Petco. My search for a job is over, or so I hope.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 30, 2009)

im happy that i managed not to text my dad today.
it's his birthday and i was torn between trying to be nice or being really mean. 

i decided if i cant say something nice then i wont say it at all

huzzah!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 30, 2009)

Proner said:


> Thank you! I finished in second place and I´ve got my qualification for the national tour! I´m surexcited!




That's really really cool. Post some pics if you can!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 30, 2009)

i had such a fun and wonderful weekend! We had to head 200 miles southwest of us to hit Stanford Hospital for an appointment for Max. If any of you know, travel with a baby SUCKS. It was a long trip thanks to the awful traffic in the bay area too. We spent the night and discovered a wonderful new vegan chinese restaurant. Boy was that yummers. Then on the way home Saturday, we stopped off in Fairfield at the Jelly Belly factory. We did a tour and spent WAY too much money on merchandise  Max is still hyper about the factory tour two days later. I got the boys matching Jelly Belly tees. I'll get a pic later


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 30, 2009)

taxes are done! dunno about money back, but...ding-taxes-done.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 30, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> - For some reason I didn't feel like doing my normal workout tonight, so instead of doing a 52 minute leg session with kicks and so forth, I just did 500 bodyweight squats. I feel the burn. lol
> 
> - I gave my tax return to my immediate family because they're in a bind. I was glad I could help even though the government fucking screwed me again with a weak ass return. I thought joining the military would get me something more, but apparently I'm dead wrong.


The "big bucks" (relatively speaking, we _are_ talking enlisted wages here) are the tax exemptions for the time you're in a hostile-fire area. Time your deployment around a re-enlistment bonus, and you're looking at a decent chunk of change. Not sure how much that applies to your current situation though.

-Rusty


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 30, 2009)

I kinda feel happy but strange though; one of my crush approached me and she was like teasing me or something. She invite me personaly to do meals with her for a big lunch for the school (she's so impicated). It's like wow, because its me who usually do the first step. And it is strange for me too. I don't know what to do, but I'm happy of her attention. I'm so confused :wubu::blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2009)

This vid.


Yyyyip yip yip yipyipyipyipyipyipyipyipyip


----------



## Proner (Mar 31, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> That's really really cool. Post some pics if you can!



During the national tour they will be photographs who take a lot of pics so I could post


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

It finally, finally feels like spring! I haven't worn a winter coat in five days.


----------



## Donna (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm starting to see some order where previously there was total chaos.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2009)

I see some light at the end of the tunnel work-wise and booked the week of April 16th off (it's all OT hours too so it doesn't cut into my real vacation time)


I think a trip to Seattle is in order. :bow:


----------



## bexy (Mar 31, 2009)

I sold some stuff on Ebay and one of the buyers sent me an email that made me smile!  

She said she had been trying to lose weight but the top she bought from me was so lovely and looked so nice she didn't want to lose weight anymore! I thought that was awesome!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 31, 2009)

The last of the offsite meetings for work ends today! I can't wait to go home and sleep in my own bed!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2009)

We're having pasta tonight, and I wanted some bread to go with it. So, I take out the bread maker, get the flour, salt, water and yeast. And, it goes like this:


Put water and salt in mixer. 
Put flour in mixer. 
Futz with mixer so the thingy doesn't pop out while it's mixing, which has been a problem forever, and it really irritates me and I'm just gonna kill this damn thing, and get IN there, you motherfucker!
(notice anything missing there?)
Turn on machine. 
Close machine.
Play on compy for 15 minutes. 
Suddenly remember that I forget to add the yeast. Curse loudly and run back to the kitchen.
Notice that bread is already in a ball. Curse loudly.
Stop the machine. Debate sprinkling yeast over it. Curse, knowing that won't work.
Mix yeast in a bit of warm water, making a slurry. 
Pour yeast slurry over the ball. 
Turn machine back on, leaving cover open so I can see what happens. 
Yelp as slurry is forcibly spat out of the machine - and at me. Curse loudly.
Close lid. 
Notice that there is now a wet ball of crap being slapped against sides of machine, spraying the insides with yeastslurrycrap. Curse loudly. 
Toss is some flour, hoping it sucks up the wet crap. 
Walk away and decide this will be a waste of electricity ending in no bread. Curse loudly. 
Pout, having *really* wanted that bread. 
Wait 2 hours. 
Remove and eat _delicious_, perfectly cooked bread.

*phew*

Thanks for the pass, food gods.


----------



## Suze (Mar 31, 2009)

helloooooo sunshine!

goodbye winter!
^
u stopid fck. i better not see you again in 10 days.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2009)

Suze said:


> helloooooo sunshine!
> 
> goodbye winter!
> ^
> u stopid fck. i better not see you again in 10 days.




I hear that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

Suze said:


> helloooooo sunshine!
> 
> goodbye winter!
> ^
> u stopid fck. i better not see you again in 10 days.





Surlysomething said:


> I hear that.



_*
Times Three! Today was wonderful!*_


----------



## Victim (Mar 31, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> We're having pasta tonight, and I wanted some bread to go with it. So, I take out the bread maker, get the flour, salt, water and yeast. And, it goes like this:
> 
> 
> Put water and salt in mixer.
> ...



You forgot the part where the mixing paddle comes off the cam and gets stuck in the loaf and you forget to dig it out in time and wreck your favorite bread knife.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2009)

Victim said:


> You forgot the part where the mixing paddle comes off the cam and gets stuck in the loaf and you forget to dig it out in time and wreck your favorite bread knife.



Luckily, my machine has a *beep* before the last rise that tells me to take that paddle out. 

Clearly they need a beep to remind me about the yeast.


----------



## Victim (Mar 31, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Luckily, my machine has a *beep* before the last rise that tells me to take that paddle out.
> 
> Clearly they need a beep to remind me about the yeast.



My paddle can't be removed until after the bake cycle, and usually isn't a problem if I take it out while the loaf is still warm. Some breads are worse than others for getting the paddle stuck. Panettone is one of the worst, but also my fave. Figures.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 31, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> This vid.
> 
> 
> Yyyyip yip yip yipyipyipyipyipyipyipyipyip



I loved this skit on Sesame Street. 



You need to 'splain the black thing on the table with the rotary number thingy and the cord coming out the back of it. 

Under 30's around these parts might want to know. 

And what the hell is that noise that comes from it?


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 1, 2009)

Today im happy because i may have helped a client not have a nervous breakdown!  It was quite a thing, im so happy!!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 1, 2009)

After doing some digging around on my computer last night, I managed to recover most of my old Itunes songs! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it's officially beautiful spring weather! Not a cloud in the sky, a slight breeze and flowers on the tree outside my window. So pretty!
Also tomorrow marks the start of Thursday Night Market. They close downtown on Thursdays to set up a huge farmers market that also sells local crafts and products. It's a great community event that never fails to have us bump into someone we know. It's one of the reasons i love this community. We're so excited that we had max do Thursdays homework today so we could spend the evening out. I'm happy and excited about tomorrow :d


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 1, 2009)

that its bright and sunny outside, the perfect spring day to sit outside in a park and fly a kite while eating ice cream.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm happy about everything today !

Especially happy about a phone call with a special someone... yeah, what can I say I'm totally smitten~ :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2009)

Adrian bought us new phones with a new service provider today. :happy:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I started the day in agony, and (After not getting in yesterday), went down to General H. again...to a sea of folks. No getting in again...
So, I bit the bullet, went back up to St. Mary's, expecting to pay a fortune...only to (1) get right in, and (2) find out that they take the same SF Insurance that General take. See, San Francisco has Citywide health insurance...Woohoo for Socialism (Or whatever you want to call it, I'm paying, but it isn't a fortune). Oh, and the horrible painful swelling in my knee isn't an infection, or a blood clot as the Docs thought it might be, it was fluid brought on by arthritis/ stressed tissues...Oh well, at least I will be able to walk in a few days.

Hell, yes, I'm happy!


-Uriel


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

That it a beautiful spring day.

The sun is out, the birds are singing and there isnt a cloud in the sky .


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a new ipod, because my 4gb doesn't how the room to support me.  

120 gb! AW YEAH!!! 

I bought several albums already:

Little Brother- The Chitlin Circuit 1.5
The Foreign Exchange- Leave it all behind, and Connected.
The very best of John Coltrane
Groove Theory 
And I finally got a copy of Finding Forever. I've got so much more to get.


----------



## steely (Apr 2, 2009)

Lyle Lovett:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

*I have been freaking ecstatic for days now!*​ 
Not only is Metallica going to be inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame this Saturday, but Jason Newsted will be joining them to play at the ceremony. The Black Album band is back and that so RAWKS!! 

_Plus _the band is returning to the US for another series of Death Magnetic tour dates. So James, Lars, Kirk and Robert will be at Madison Square Garden City in November AND guess who has early access to tickets before the go onsale to the public? So guess who will be losing her voice again this year even though she just saw them in concert in NJ this past January? Can you say...

*\m/ HELL FUCKIN' YEAH! \m/ *​


----------



## Von_Pudge (Apr 2, 2009)

That i'm one day closer to being with my beautiful princess again:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 3, 2009)

Bought a door gym. It's pretty good.


----------



## justeenthegreat (Apr 3, 2009)

That Morrissey is preforming next week. That makes me all kinds of happy.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2009)

I went to the mall and got a massage.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 3, 2009)

Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 3, 2009)

> Groove Theory


*Awesome Album!!*

I'm happy it's now Friday night & I don't have to work until Tuesday 8am


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Apr 3, 2009)

*Today I'm happy that....

It's Friday
I'm going to see some of my best friends this weekend*


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 3, 2009)

My son showed up at my office today out of the blue with lunch - spinach, feta and mushroom pizza from our favorite pizza place (Dam Goode Pies ). We sat outside enjoying the sunshine while we ate it. What a kid I have. :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2009)

im at my mummas


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> My son showed up at my office today out of the blue with lunch - spinach, feta and mushroom pizza from our favorite pizza place (Dam Goode Pies ). We sat outside enjoying the sunshine while we ate it. What a kid I have. :wubu:



Awww. What a sweet thing!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 3, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I have been freaking ecstatic for days now!*​
> Not only is Metallica going to be inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame this Saturday, but Jason Newsted will be joining them to play at the ceremony. The Black Album band is back and that so RAWKS!!
> 
> _Plus _the band is returning to the US for another series of Death Magnetic tour dates. So James, Lars, Kirk and Robert will be at Madison Square Garden City in November AND guess who has early access to tickets before the go onsale to the public? So guess who will be losing her voice again this year even though she just saw them in concert in NJ this past January? Can you say...
> ...



I heard that about Jason on the radio today. I'm happy that they aren't hating each other so much that they can't celebrate that significant moment in their lives. As soon as i get good at guitar hero, i'm so getting the Metallica version 
I'm jealous you get to see them!! I saw them at a free concert in San Jose when they were promoting the Load album back in 1996. I saw my head in the crowd on MTV that night. (it helps being taller than your average person)
With kids to contend with, concerts are out of our plans for now. Although Max would LOVE a metal concert


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 3, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> My son showed up at my office today out of the blue with lunch - spinach, feta and mushroom pizza from our favorite pizza place (Dam Goode Pies ). We sat outside enjoying the sunshine while we ate it. What a kid I have. :wubu:



aww that's so sweet! And bringing good food to boot, you raised him right


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm happy today because we're going to spend the evening breaking in our new band in a box for Guitar Hero. Max soooo wants to do the drums! I'm only just becoming proficient at the guitar end of it. I figure it's a good night to order pizza too


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

It's just been a good day:happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 3, 2009)

Had a pretty good day, and I came home to a hilarious myspace comment for t3h fedora pic.

"Who's this handsome guy?" - My Mommy :wubu: AHAHAHAHH!!


----------



## Cors (Apr 3, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Had a pretty good day, and I came home to a hilarious myspace comment for t3h fedora pic.
> 
> "Who's this handsome guy?" - My Mommy :wubu: AHAHAHAHH!!



Awww, that is so sweet! It is such a great picture though! :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 4, 2009)

Cors said:


> Awww, that is so sweet! It is such a great picture though! :wubu:



Well thank you beautiful!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm Happy I keep getting butterflies in my belly... :wubu:


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 4, 2009)

Im happy that im having all my cousins over for a reminiscing day today..

im happy im going out with chich wednesday nite..

i miss him but im glad we are not close anymore

im just plain old happy lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 4, 2009)

I survived! And it was sunny.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 5, 2009)

I am Happy, Because I Got to go to Blue Ribbons Kids Day with my brother. 
..and cause all I've eaten today has been fast food. And I Effing love me some fast food.

>w<


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a jagerbomb and a Heineken tonight. I don't like alcohol, so that's as far as I'm going. *It's not happening again,* but my friends were shocked. lol


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 5, 2009)

Street Fighter IV and Guitar Hero: Metallica. The amount of fun I have playing "For Whom the Bell Tolls" and "One" should be criminal.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

I got up this morning and relized yester was one of those days I dreamed of having as a teenager. Hanging out with one of my best-friends, hitting multiple stores gown shopping, spending a ridculous amount of money, going out to dinner and having an awesome time! Even after I got up this morning and tallied all my receipts, all I could do was grin at the sticker shock. I went through nearly a grand yesterday in an eight hour spree yesterday, but every freaking cent was SO WORTH IT!!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Apr 5, 2009)

My boo :wubu:


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm happy I don't have to work today


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2009)

*I started out the day with sweet doggy kisses, I am house sitting bros dog and she is a DAMN SPOONER...well....it's been a long time for me... what can I say..doggy licks are nice 

we went for a nice spring morning walk, early, hit starbucks a treat to me, on my way downtown, got in super early and it's a 4 DAY WEEK

wahoooooooooo*


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2009)

1.) Mutual stalking. :wubu:

2.) Rep husbands and open rep marriages.

3.) I rocked the hell out of the night shift last night.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm now the senior advisor on my companies biggest account.  I feel accomplished, needed and like I make a difference everyday at work.  Hurray for fulfillment!! 

Other things....I'm happy I'm married to a gorgeous guy who will love me thick and less thick (lol there is no thin!). I'm lucky to have had the opportunity to move to a distant land and learn about a culture very different from my own. I am happy I am healthy, I have no major malfunctions, lol. Yay! Oh and I have my youth....sorta...it's hangin in there!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Nothing.











smile, dammit.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I am happy because i know there are GIANT daisies in the world!! (or what look like them) and because joyjoy tried to make me smile and it worked!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I am happy because i know there are GIANT daisies in the world!! (or what look like them) and because joyjoy tried to make me smile and it worked!


 That's good to know, because the Giant Daisies will eat you if you don't smile at least once a day. So, you see...I saved you from that fate.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> That's good to know, because the Giant Daisies will eat you if you don't smile at least once a day. So, you see...I saved you from that fate.


I am even MORE happy because of the beautiful curvy belly dancing lady!! Thank you joyjoy for saving me from the triffid like giant daisies!!


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

I beat that honeysuckle to the ground and then pruned my redbud it was trying to eat.So,there!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 6, 2009)

steely said:


> I beat that honeysuckle to the ground and then pruned my redbud it was trying to eat.So,there!



I was mildly shocked by this disclosure until I realized that you were, in fact, talking about plants


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Best laugh I've had in daysAlthough I'm paying for it now.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 6, 2009)

I have 2.5 hours of baby music theory and then i'm done with classes! until next tuesday!
WOOO!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 7, 2009)

My new job is going decently well. I still feel clueless from time to time, but I'm doing all I can to give my best!

However, what makes me even happier today is baseball. Oh how I've missed you! Just wish I could get Cubs games on tv or radio on a regular basis.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

I Got My Glasses today. And even though I look horrible in them, and cannot look down with them on [Because then I feel awkward. Like I have 3 inch knees, or no legs at all ] I can see more clearly with them and don't have to squint or focus hard.

Yayness. Yayness, is all I have to say.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm happy that I worked 5 hours today but get paid for 7


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm happy that I have such a talented baby brother.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2009)

2.5 days until a week off.


Must make it. Must survive until then.

Must drink more coffee.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2009)

I am having a good day. It's spring break and Max is in daycare today. So i got to sleep in with Alex until 10am. I opened the front door to see if my package had arrived since i sleep with earplugs, i wouldn't hear the door. And sure enough my new scrapbook machine was there. Now it's sitting in it's box next to me intimidating me. I dont have time right now to play with it. But i'm happy it's here. I'm also happy that we got Metallica Guitar Hero and i played alright. It's some fast fingering on that game!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2009)

Got the xrays out of the way for my foot.

Came home and took some self-portraits, for the first time in about 2 months, and I'm actually pretty happy with a few of them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 7, 2009)

RESCUE ME comes back tonight!!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## James (Apr 7, 2009)

The sun's out, classes are interesting, the FA forum now exists and a fisherman friend of mine just gave me some smoked salmon he caught... its a pretty good day so far!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2009)

- I had some phenomenal pad thai for lunch.

- My friend made me a key to his house.

- It's soooo beautiful out.


----------



## CCC (Apr 7, 2009)

I made me a new friend!
(which has only happened around 10 or so times in my life, so today is a day of the red-letter variety!)
:happy:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 8, 2009)

I have extra time for an end of the semester project, and I took a long nap today.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the greatest best friend_ ever_. Earlier tonight, he called me to see if I wanted to come over. I told him I wasn't feeling so hot and that I was going to bed early tonight. He was like, "OK- I'll talk to you tomorrow then. Get some rest."

A few minutes after the phone conversation, he texts me "Do you need soup or gatorade? Sprite? Let me know if you need anything tonight."


That's why he's my #1 person.


----------



## george83 (Apr 8, 2009)

The everything is free jumble sale we went to last night!

Everything was free from buns, books, dvds, toys videos, cds, vinyls, books, tvs, chairs what ever it was you could just pick it out and take it home .


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 8, 2009)

*I work 4 days and get paid for 5 this week....yeahhhhhhhhh

I saw ex-bf last nite at bike shop, and now that he knows that I KNOW, he was lying the entire time we were together, about having a wife and a GF besides me, I was confident and composed and not a girly emo thing, handled myself entirely PROFESSIONAL, regarding the re-build of my FATBOY and am happy that he is in my rear view mirror and I am getting my bike moving in a POSITIVE DIRECTION and under my ass sooner then later!!11 *


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 8, 2009)

Im ecstatic that exactly 2 weeks from today I will be in the air on my way to Ireland for a (much needed) week long vacay!!

Except,these next 2 weeks are hellish with school, work (8 days in a row!!!), appts., and possibly dogsitting.

I can do it!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm Happy today that I am ever so slightly just a little bit.... utterly head over heels in Love.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 8, 2009)

\m/ * I HAVE MY METALLICA TICKETS -- YEAH!* \m/


----------



## bexy (Apr 8, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I'm Happy today that I am ever so slightly just a little bit.... utterly head over heels in Love.



Say what?!?! This is awesome news!!! Do we know them!?   


I am happy about the FREE jumble sale I went to yesterday and all of the FREE goodies I got! It was like Christmas!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 8, 2009)

bexy said:


> Say what?!?! This is awesome news!!! Do we know them!?



Nope! not yet anyways ^_^

Tee Hee... I'm total smitten o.o!


----------



## bexy (Apr 8, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Nope! not yet anyways ^_^
> 
> Tee Hee... I'm total smitten o.o!



OoOoOh exciting!! Keep us informed!! :wubu:!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 8, 2009)

I am happy aboutttttt....the new ManBoy in my life, and all the fun that comes with meeting someone new


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 8, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Nope! not yet anyways ^_^
> 
> Tee Hee... I'm total smitten o.o!




OH BABE THATS WONDERFUL! u deserve to feel love and happiness hun ... keep us posted!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 8, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> RESCUE ME comes back tonight!!! :wubu::wubu:


*
I LOVE THIS SHOW...*


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm happy my nose didn't break today & that it isn't all swelled up lol


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm happy because I got a lovely compliment this morning.:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I'm Happy today that I am ever so slightly just a little bit.... utterly head over heels in Love.


*Awesome! Sending out loads of good karma to you!*



Cleofatra_74 said:


> I'm happy my nose didn't break today & that it isn't all swelled up lol


*Cool, but what the heck happened?*



steely said:


> I'm happy because I got a lovely compliment this morning.:happy:


*Doesn't it always make any type of day so much better!*

*I'm happy because I know today is going to end with lots of drinks and laughter!*


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 9, 2009)

The sun is shining,the snow has melted and its getting to be warmer outside--enough said!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 10, 2009)

> I'm happy my nose didn't break today & that it isn't all swelled up lol
> 
> 
> Cool, but what the heck happened?



I got hit in the face with a basketball at work, thankfully a 8 yr old girl threw it & not an adult lol That will teach me for not paying 100% attention hehe

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 10, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> I got hit in the face with a basketball at work, thankfully a 8 yr old girl threw it & not an adult lol That will teach me for not paying 100% attention hehe
> 
> Have a great weekend!!



*Forgive me Cleo, but all I can think about now is the infamous Brady Bunch episode with Marcia and swollen nose.  

And that (the memory) makes me happy:happy:*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 10, 2009)

*Two weeks and a few hours from this moment....

I WILL BE IN NEW JERSEY AT THE BASH!!!
:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:​*


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 10, 2009)

...a baby...:blush::happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> ...a baby...:blush::happy:




Wait... what?? Really?? Yaaay! Congrats!!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 10, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Wait... what?? Really?? Yaaay! Congrats!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

> Forgive me Cleo, but all I can think about now is the infamous Brady Bunch episode with Marcia and swollen nose.
> 
> And that (the memory) makes me happy




*Hahahahaha all good. Now my nose has stopped hurting & you mentioned that Marcia moment I am happy *


----------



## Carrie (Apr 11, 2009)

Late night phone calls.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 11, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Late night phone calls.



ditto

&

beautifully sunny cool spring days


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 11, 2009)

Sunshine!

And also, I'm in that goofy, happy-all-the-time phase of being in love. :wubu:


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 11, 2009)

I am having the greatest day of my life ^_^


----------



## Tooz (Apr 11, 2009)

Goin' to see Bob MAHHLEY at the school tonight! Wicked excited.

PLUS SABRES ARE WINNING.


----------



## CCC (Apr 11, 2009)

It's finally worked out that Tooz can give me a ride to the NJ Bash!!
Yay for new friends and avoiding smelly Amtrak!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 11, 2009)

CCC said:


> It's finally worked out that Tooz can give me a ride to the NJ Bash!!
> Yay for new friends and avoiding smelly Amtrak!



Amtrak is proof Satan exists.

Don't even TALK to me about Cleveland/Amtrak at the same time.


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wanted to say "Yay" for everyone's good news!

and share that I'm happy that my good friend invited me to dinner with her family tomorrow since mine is back in MI...


----------



## CCC (Apr 11, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Amtrak is proof Satan exists.



The line that comes from here actually stops in the middle of nowhere (not at a station) at some point, goes in reverse for about 20 minutes, and then starts up again. They say it's to change tracks or something ,but that seems like a cover story for being a terrible, awful, ridiculous company.


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 11, 2009)

I am happy I finished my homework. 
I talk to someone I REALLY REALLY like. 
My salmon recipe keeps getting better and the some people still want to steal it. lol
I am ready for my bbq tomorrow.
Good times!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 11, 2009)

Alex's cankles are making me happy. His cankle are so fat that he's getting double cankles lol
This wont last long as soon as he decides the wants to walk. I should get some photographic document of his fat little ankles. He carries all his weight on his legs because his body isn't terribly fat.


----------



## Sugar (Apr 12, 2009)

Last night my brother, my sister in law and I have finally decided to follow our mutual dream and start a family business. AIEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Haunted (Apr 12, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Last night my brother, my sister in law and I have finally decided to follow our mutual dream and start a family business. AIEEEEEEEE!



Congrats! What's the business? I'm hoping to someday start my own business to. Good luck!


----------



## Sugar (Apr 12, 2009)

Haunted said:


> Congrats! What's the business? I'm hoping to someday start my own business to. Good luck!



Thanks!  We're going to start a roach coach.


----------



## Haunted (Apr 12, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Thanks!  We're going to start a roach coach.



Nice I know a few clients of mine that run canteen trucks and they seem to do very well.


----------



## bexy (Apr 12, 2009)

justeenthegreat said:


> That Morrissey is preforming next week. That makes me all kinds of happy.



I know the feeling, I get to see him in a few weeks, 2 nights in a row. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 12, 2009)

Even more late night phone calls.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm happy for the TV series Supernatural.:eat2::smitten:
Season 1 & 2 down season 3 to go.


----------



## CCC (Apr 13, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> I'm happy for the TV series Supernatural.:eat2::smitten:
> Season 1 & 2 down season 3 to go.



OMG
I love Supernatural, but I'm the only person I know who watches it.
Season 3 is great, 4 is amazing. Glad to hear there's at least one fan on these boards!

I'm not gay, but I'd consider going to the other side for Jensen Ackles. Goddamn he's pretty.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty is an understatement lol

Season 3, I decided to wait until tomorrow to watch, I have to get up for work in the morning & I know if I started tonight I'd be up all night & cranky tomorrow hehe not really fair to the kids at work lol

It's an awesome show & all the eye candy is a total bonus


----------



## CCC (Apr 13, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Pretty is an understatement lol



I apologize. He's BEAUTIFUL. And yes- eye candy. I'm surprised the ratings aren't higher if only for that.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm happy I got repped by a young cutie


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> I'm happy I got repped by a young cutie



I love when that happens!

I'm happy my houseguests have finally gone.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 13, 2009)

a new haircut/color, bright coral pink fingernails and teal green toenails :happy:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> a new haircut/color, bright coral pink fingernails and teal green toenails :happy:



OHHHH Details....what color? what style cut? pictures please.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> OHHHH Details....what color? what style cut? pictures please.



*Now, now Sugar! Let Goofy surprise us with her new beauty in Jersey. You can hold out until next week right?* 
*(DAMMIT GOOFYGIRL - GET THOSE PICTURES UP NOW!) *


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 14, 2009)

CCC said:


> OMG
> I love Supernatural, but I'm the only person I know who watches it.
> Season 3 is great, 4 is amazing. Glad to hear there's at least one fan on these boards!
> 
> I'm not gay, but I'd consider going to the other side for Jensen Ackles. Goddamn he's pretty.



Omg! your not the only one. I love supernatural best show ever. I have always been a fan of scary urban stories and this show just make sooooo happy.:smitten:


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 14, 2009)

I am happy my mom finished my dress for the NJ bash. It came out more elegant than I thought. I am so happy mom will start to make plus-size clothing soon. She is the best mom ever. She supports me thru everything and lets me know when I in the wrong. I am a very lucky girl. ^_^


----------



## cammy (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm happy its raining...and there were dolphins swimming in my backyard canal this morning


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm happy that Max is back to school after a week off from school. He was getting antsy and annoying bouncing off the walls. So now he can go out every day and spend some of that energy at school. (we only have one car so he was stuck at home with me all week since dad drives to work)


----------



## Mathias (Apr 14, 2009)

I may ace my Math class by the end of the semester! I'm terrible at Math so this is making me so happy!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm happy that my first OB/GYN appointment went wonderfully!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 14, 2009)

It's sunny and gorgeous out. And warm.

And i'm not at work.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 14, 2009)

I have another reason there's a smile on my face. I get this cute smile every time i whip out the camera. This one happened to be during lunch #2 and you can see his two teeth!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 15, 2009)

Just randomly thumbing around, and I found out Bellator Fighting Championship is having an event 'round these parts on *Friday*, so I immediately bought tickets.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2009)

I just got an email from my brother and he's going to be in town this weekend. I haven't seen him since the weekend after Alex was born! He's so much fun when he visits without his family. (less stress on him without the twins and older boy)


----------



## mergirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I may ace my Math class by the end of the semester! I'm terrible at Math so this is making me so happy!


but yet you are called 'math'ias!! The irony!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 15, 2009)

Taxes DONE and filed without an extension for the first time in 3 years!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Taxes DONE and filed without an extension for the first time in 3 years!



Isn't a load off your mind? I got mine done this afternoon today too.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2009)

A gloriously, gorgeous sunny day - that I had off. 
Mini-road trip. 
Lots of laughs visiting my parents. 
Delicious dinner. 
Canucks playing their first playoff game and it's cool knowing my 17 yo cousin Jake is there hanging out in the Coca Cola box. 

It's been a good one.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 15, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I may ace my Math class by the end of the semester! I'm terrible at Math so this is making me so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Nicely done Mer! *


----------



## Mathias (Apr 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> but yet you are called 'math'ias!! The irony!



Hehehehe! That's true!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

I GOT A MOTHER EFFING AWSOME PROM DRESS! AAAAAAAND IT SOUNDS LIKE MY FRIEND IS GOING TO BE ABLE TO GO WITH ME, SO I WON'T BE STUCK ALONE! _[Otherwise I don't think I'd make it. Me + Crowd Of Strangers = Too Much Anxiety]_


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm happy that I had a hairdresser appointment after the prick of a day I had at work. Always feel awesome when walking out with a new colour &'do'


----------



## DJ_S (Apr 16, 2009)

I scored two amazingly stylish suits, both for $45!!

Bargain of the century! Heh heh secret thrift shop madness, never let's me down.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 16, 2009)

Good friends
Pedicures


----------



## CCC (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in... love.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 16, 2009)

Seventy freakin' degree temp!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 16, 2009)

Today is Max's first baseball game and it's going to be a balmy 75 today. My brother's going to go see it too!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm happy that Adrian didn't call me a raging, hormonal lunatic and hang up on me during our lunchtime phone call today.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 16, 2009)

False alarm! They changed their mind, and I can go to ze bash. My ipod is still shaky, but I fixed it.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

tee hee. My dog is sleeping and is showing her teeth and growling! She never even ever growls in real life.. she must be dreaming that she is tough! Oh haha! now she is doing that sleep running thing and wagging her tail! hahahahahaha. 
Ok, i think her dream must have been, some dog stole her stick and she took it back and then got me to throw it for her again. 
hmm..she could have been planning to take over the world though, or was dreaming of playing Blackjack with a beagle called john and a pink poodle called audrey.. I shall never know.. but it makes me happy!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 18, 2009)

I was able to sit out on the newly cleaned patio with a good book in 80 weather!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 18, 2009)

Planting a garden!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Planting a garden!!!!!!!!!



I'm with her!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yesterday, I got a brand new shiny iPhone.  :bounce:


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 19, 2009)

The weather!! There's this big yellow thing up in the sky today which I haven't seen in, oh I dunno how long lol :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 19, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Yesterday, I got a brand new shiny iPhone.  :bounce:



Awww... No shiny iphone rep can be given...

- I had a nice MMA weekend attending bellator fighting championship in Friday, and watching UFC 97 on Saturday. It's been a good weekend, but I still have just a few more things I need for the bash.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 19, 2009)

sunny days with lovely friends


----------



## CCC (Apr 19, 2009)

I woke up happy. 

Sounds simple, but I can't remember another time in the past 10 years or so.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought a new alarm clock that's voice activated! It's so sweet!


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 19, 2009)

Yay my team won his first game in the season... it was because there was not enough peep in the other team


----------



## Rowan (Apr 19, 2009)

I think im happy about this...lol

A high school acquaintance that I recently started communicating with again told me i should Join Tagged.com, so I did. Well this young man (he's 21! oh lord) started talking with me and told me i was beautiful and he likes bbw's and so asked me if id like to meet him for a drink on wednesday and i accepted. I guess its a good thing since i cant wipe the smile off my face. Now I just hope he actually shows up and im not wasting time sitting in a restaurant waiting for someone who will never come!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 19, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I think im happy about this...lol
> 
> A high school acquaintance that I recently started communicating with again told me i should Join Tagged.com, so I did. Well this young man (he's 21! oh lord) started talking with me and told me i was beautiful and he likes bbw's and so asked me if id like to meet him for a drink on wednesday and i accepted. I guess its a good thing since i cant wipe the smile off my face. Now I just hope he actually shows up and im not wasting time sitting in a restaurant waiting for someone who will never come!



You will have to provide details on how things went! 

What are you going to wear?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 19, 2009)

Gots me some of them new Star Trek figures today at Target. So, I'm good.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 19, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> You will have to provide details on how things went!
> 
> What are you going to wear?



Well i have to wear something work appropriate, so i think i might wear this mint green satin low cut top i have under a sweater that i can make sure is pulled up so you dont see anything all day while im at work, and a straight black skirt and some sandals (its the sandals that bother me..im usually tennis shoes and definitely 24 hr a day socks lol)...i'll try to take a pic before I leave for work wednesday morning


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Well i have to wear something work appropriate, so i think i might wear this mint green satin low cut top i have under a sweater that i can make sure is pulled up so you dont see anything all day while im at work, and a straight black skirt and some sandals (its the sandals that bother me..im usually tennis shoes and definitely 24 hr a day socks lol)...i'll try to take a pic before I leave for work wednesday morning



*Awesome! Sending mounds and mounds and mounds of crossed-fingers and good wishes your way sweetie!*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2009)

What am I happy about today?

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

I Was Able to hear from a friend of mine today, whom I haven't heard from for 4 years. He's moving back home to get a fresh start, and I made sort of a 'play date' up for tuesday. I'm so Effing Excited! {He can pick me up. And does so. Every Chance he gets. >W< } 

I'm Also Happy, Cause I looked over pictures I took at the state park I live by, and to my suprise I actually captured a decent few. MWUAHAHA. I SHALL ONE DAY BE A PICTOGROPHER! ..as my brother calls it. <33333


----------



## Carrie (Apr 20, 2009)

"Burn Notice" starts back up on June 4. :bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2009)

Canucks lead the series 3-0.



Suck it, St. Louis!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 20, 2009)

High Holy Day... happiest day of the year ^_^


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> High Holy Day... happiest day of the year ^_^



*That's right - put your lighters up!*


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2009)

Alex is trying to figure out guitar hero  He wants to be just like us!


----------



## Proner (Apr 20, 2009)

My back injury is almost heal!! My physiotherapist is very optimist so I could compete in the national tour soon


----------



## Mathias (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a day off tomorrow! And it's the busiest day on my schedule so I'm happy! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2009)

It is gorgeous outside and my work day went by fast.



I love the smell of spring.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not happy about anything today...and probably won't be happy for quite some time.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Today is my 13th Clean + Sober Anniversary *


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 21, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Today is my 13th Clean + Sober Anniversary *


congrats!


I am right by the mountains and I can smell them, the pine and the cold snow still.
I kinda wanna skip the city and waddle towards them....:happy:
Every thing is turning greeeeeeeeen.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 21, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Today is my 13th Clean + Sober Anniversary *




Yay! Congrats, lady!


----------



## Sugar (Apr 21, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Today is my 13th Clean + Sober Anniversary *



YES! That is really something to be proud of. 

I'm pretty happy that although my weekly medication knocks me out, I'm off today so I can sleep and watch movies with the window open and a soft warm breeze.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 21, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I'm pretty happy that although my weekly medication knocks me out, I'm off today so I can sleep and watch movies with the window open and a soft warm breeze.



Poor schnitzel. Enjoy your lazy day.














you are off everyday


----------



## Sugar (Apr 21, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Poor schnitzel. Enjoy your lazy day.
> 
> 
> you are off everyday



I'm going to let that girl shit in your salad if you don't straighten up lady!


----------



## CCC (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm head-over-heels, gaga, smitten, no-going-back-now, in love.
I can barely function, and everything physically hurts with this sort of beautiful pain.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 21, 2009)

CCC said:


> I'm head-over-heels, gaga, smitten, no-going-back-now, in love.
> I can barely function, and everything physically hurts with this sort of beautiful pain.



enjoy it. really enjoy it.


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 21, 2009)

... to be celebrating my third (that's LEATHER) anniversary with my wonderful Giantess. :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 21, 2009)

shoes:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 21, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> High Holy Day... happiest day of the year ^_^





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpuKhGoHqrU

Check out Vancouver, dude. (look at the smoke clouds  ) 10,000 people downtown city core.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 21, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> congrats!



*Thanks ((Amatrix))*



Surlysomething said:


> Yay! Congrats, lady!



*Thanks ((SURLY))*



Lucky said:


> YES! That is really something to be proud of.



*Thanks ((Lucky))*


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 21, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEEP!


The Canuck's swept the series, first time in history!

On to round 2!


----------



## BBW Jae (Apr 22, 2009)

CCC said:


> I'm head-over-heels, gaga, smitten, no-going-back-now, in love.
> I can barely function, and everything physically hurts with this sort of beautiful pain.


She's one lucky girl.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 22, 2009)

It's the end of the day. That's why i'm happy. Sweet sweet sleep is calling my name! (that and a little while reading Digital Fortress)


----------



## CCC (Apr 22, 2009)

BBW Jae said:


> She's one lucky girl.



You really think so, Ms. Jae? I don't know... I feel like I'm the one who should be grateful.
:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, the virus I had seems to have run its course, and I've got a normal temp and all that now.

Now all I have to do is conquer this wicked dehydration that's the result of sweating it all out.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2009)

I have time to treat myself to my favorite restaurant in the mall today! :bounce:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm happy to be ALIVE, each day, every day!!! That's the honest truth.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 22, 2009)

More of my t3h BASH stuff arrived. I still need my LUCHA LIBRE mask and prajiouds, however. VIVAS GORDITAS!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2009)

My poop is finally getting back to a solidish state.

Hurrah!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> My poop is finally getting back to a solidish state.
> 
> Hurrah!



I'm so happy hear that! Now keep it together and bring your tail out to Jersey!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> My poop is finally getting back to a solidish state.
> 
> Hurrah!



That's really way too much information. Don't you have something a little less vulgar to be happy about?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> That's really way too much information. Don't you have something a little less vulgar to be happy about?



Considering I'm just getting over a nasty stomach bug that totally fucked me up yesterday... no. I don't have anything less vulgar to be happy about right now.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Considering I'm just getting over a nasty stomach bug that totally fucked me up yesterday... no. I don't have anything less vulgar to be happy about right now.



Then dude, keep it to yourself. It's really, REALLY unnecessary to share that kind of information.


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 22, 2009)

The pilot project I have been doing along with my original job(running both) has been renewed for another year. Our alternate school for kids ages 11-15 who have trouble staying in a regular school due to personal or learning issues will be renewed for next year. The big wig from the school board in today to see everything, meet the kids, the staff and give us the good news.
Ruth


----------



## Haunted (Apr 23, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> The pilot project I have been doing along with my original job(running both) has been renewed for another year. Our alternate school for kids ages 11-15 who have trouble staying in a regular school due to personal or learning issues will be renewed for next year. The big wig from the school board in today to see everything, meet the kids, the staff and give us the good news.
> Ruth



Congrats Ruffie that's HUGE news


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> My poop is finally getting back to a solidish state.
> 
> Hurrah!


I'm so happy for you!! Nothing worse that a squitty jobby!! 
Glad to hear your craps are in tip top condition again squire!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 23, 2009)

So umm... I had the most amazing day yesterday ^___^... I'm extremely happy :wubu:

... wow, I am so in love~


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> So umm... I had the most amazing day yesterday ^___^... I'm extremely happy :wubu:
> 
> ... wow, I am so in love~


Aww..this has made me so happy!!


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> So umm... I had the most amazing day yesterday ^___^... I'm extremely happy :wubu:
> 
> ... wow, I am so in love~



This makes me happy,too.:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> So umm... I had the most amazing day yesterday ^___^... I'm extremely happy :wubu:
> 
> ... wow, I am so in love~



Add me to this happy list.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Aww..this has made me so happy!!





steely said:


> This makes me happy,too.:happy:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Add me to this happy list.



Awww Shucks guys! :blush:

That means so much coming for you, 3 of my absolute favorite Dimmers!

^____^!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Awww Shucks guys! :blush:
> 
> That means so much coming for you, 3 of my absolute favorite Dimmers!
> 
> ^____^!



Well, if we can't have you, the least we can do is be happy for our Tanuki-B! :happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm happy that my cat is finally back to normal after her infection surgery 4 days ago... but she's still causing a ruckus, which is normal but annoying...!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 23, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> The pilot project I have been doing along with my original job(running both) has been renewed for another year. Our alternate school for kids ages 11-15 who have trouble staying in a regular school due to personal or learning issues will be renewed for next year. The big wig from the school board in today to see everything, meet the kids, the staff and give us the good news.
> Ruth




Bravo! Congrats on all the hard work!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 23, 2009)

Today turned out to be a nicer day than I expected.


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 23, 2009)

that i was able to get work today and the fact i was able to wake up and see another day.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 23, 2009)

My last day of work for the week, an evening with my hubby, headed to NJ tomorrow, and I bought myself flowers :happy:


----------



## Suze (Apr 23, 2009)

going to the mountz w/friends tomorrow. i've missed being social!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm off work for 4 days and going to NJ


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 23, 2009)

I am happy I had the confidence to post a belly pic on here finally!! yay me


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm happy because it's finally cooler out. 
And despite having his very first sinus infection with a bad cough, my little guy still smiles big time when he's in my presence. i just love my babies.


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 23, 2009)

My baby will be home after a two day trip to see a sick friend. I can't wait to see his name light up showing he is online. I missed and love you John.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm happy to have the kinds of friends I brag about to others... relentlessly. I'm also happy & relieved Fez is getting somewhat of a handle on his crazy radiator situation because he makes me laugh and it'd be awfully tragic for him to spontaneously combust. I'm happy that issues among staff at my workplace have taken to working themselves out for a change; not that I mind being occasional mediator, but I like to be one of the polarizing characters, too... gotta maintain the psycho rep. I'm happy there are so many great shows coming in to Boston shortly. I'm happy my car doesn't make sounds I can't identify. I think it's superduper that I kick the master's ass daily in the WordJong iPod/iPhone app by at least 15 points each time. I'm happy I haven't yet discovered a Hungry Hungry Hippo app because I'd like to be the one to create it. I'm happy I'm almost finished with one of my favorite paintings. I'm happy there is potential for EIGHTY degrees this weekend and my new swimsuit should be here tomorrow! I'm happy I haven't murdered salespeople from the places I've returned other swimsuits that made me UNhappy. I'm happy there is a chance I can still get six hours of sleep if I don't snap awake again. I'm happy for the smell of coconut bars I made for work has filled this place... albeit, I think it is what made me wake up. I'm happy that, for me, "happy" isn't one of those words that mysteriously loses qualitative value when repetitively said or thought in the synaptic freeways of my noggin.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 24, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> My baby will be home after a two day trip to see a sick friend. I can't wait to see his name light up showing he is online. I missed and love you John.



And I'm happy Nene is happy, of course :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2009)

I just got back from taking a bunch of pictures at a local park... they came out good, and I'm psyched about it.

You'll probably see them in a few minutes.


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 24, 2009)

Boss is going to pay me a cell phone allowance going back the past four months and forward each month until June. Yay one less expense!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 24, 2009)

I am HAPPY is it FRIDAY!! And I can have some nice cold drinks yummmmm


----------



## JohnWylde (Apr 25, 2009)

I am very happy to find such a lovely message from Renee waiting for me.




chocolate desire said:


> My baby will be home after a two day trip to see a sick friend. I can't wait to see his name light up showing he is online. I missed and love you John.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2009)

I sold everything in my garage sale..now I can start packing!!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 25, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I sold everything in my garage sale..now I can start packing!!!



SWEET SUCCESS!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

I am very happy that so many awesome people have made me feel at home here!!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 25, 2009)

Five weeks, four returns, many e-mail messages to various websites, countless traveling to store miles, umpteen disappointments, much ensuing hilarity with the cuts and fits of one-pieces from ANYWHERE (think Borat), and 130 clams later, I'm thrilled I finally found the perfect set of swimsuit top & bottom for me via Land's End :happy: with no clasps to break or marginal cup size to overflow, but, surprisingly lacking in the "boredom of detail" you would naturally assume something from that site would provide. They look and feel indestructible, to boot! I'm content.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 25, 2009)

Two of three of my final exams down and I know i passed both and have a B in those two classes right now. The third is psychology and the teacher sucks...i have my final for that on Tuesday night and have a b in the class right now...so heres hoping i do okay on the final!


----------



## Actor4hire (Apr 25, 2009)

We have awesome weather in Los Angeles today!! I went for a great hike & saw a blue jay and a monarch butterfly. I then had cookies on the way home. Who could ask for anything more...


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 25, 2009)

I just took up beading again for like the hundredth time  it's a nice thing to do while watching tv  It makes me happy to have a hobby.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2009)

Spring on the eastern shore, and the first (of many) iced coffee of the season. :happy:


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 26, 2009)

My best friend is coming to town for 2 weeks YEAH!!!!


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 26, 2009)

That its Sunday a nice relaxing day just sipping wine and chilling out on my pc. :eat1:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 27, 2009)

The bash was amazingggggGGGGGGGGGG! 

I met so many new people, and met up with people I met at the previous bash I went to for more fun time.

To hear my username be so reverent really warmed my heart too. I was literally shocked at all the reactions. I got so many "OMG ITZ JON BLAZE!!!!" moments it wasn't even funny. 

The dance was great, and I had nothing but late nights filled with several after parties. I went in about seven rooms within my first three hours arriving at 2 am. 

I also had a few nice moments with a certain lady as well. :smitten: *Whistles* 

I wasn't able to get an earlier flight, but I arrived ok, and I returned safely. I really don't know if the Dimensions bash is in my grasp as well, but I am definitely going to attend more bashes in the future. Two just isn't enough if they keep ending up being so FUCKING COOL!!! 


Thanks all you lads and lasses that helped make it a great time for all of us! :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 29, 2009)

The Drive-Ins are OPEN! 







Please visit a drive-in theatre near you and help keep this most excellent piece of history alive!


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

Im happy that while on a diet, skim milk string cheese tastes better than whole milk string cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> The Drive-Ins are OPEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when we were new parents 6 years ago we used to drive 40 miles every couple of weekends to go to the drive in. It was a nice way to see movies without a sitter. It was so fun until they sold the land to "develop" and now it's just a flat piece of land with nothing on it. I miss the drive in.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 29, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> when we were new parents 6 years ago we used to drive 40 miles every couple of weekends to go to the drive in. It was a nice way to see movies without a sitter. It was so fun until they sold the land to "develop" and now it's just a flat piece of land with nothing on it. I miss the drive in.



Aw, I'm sorry you don't have one near you now. I think I would feel a bit lost if I didn't have a drive-in to go to. 

If I were bolder (and perhaps someday, I shall be) I'd buy some land and start a drive-in of my own!


----------



## bexy (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm happy that I go to see Morrissey on Friday....AND ON SATURDAY! 2 nights in a row! Wahey!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm happy that I move into my new house on Saturday (after being 'displaced' for 3 1/2 months! ) annnnnnnd that I was accepted - ON THE SPOT - into art school


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 29, 2009)

Boss today said that she couldn't give us a raise even though we deserve one because our funding didn't increase. However she gave us the benefit of working less hours a week for the same pay. AWESOME!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm happy I got an A on my Visual Merchandising Paper

I'm happy that my class schedule for next quarter ROCKS (In at 8:45, out by 12:30....how perfect is that?)

I'm happy that it didn't rain today when it was supposed to, and it actually turned out to be a nice day out...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm happy my son's baseball team won their second game in a row, perfect season thus far! Lost my voice along with the other parents, but so worth it.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

i am happy I am talking to a certain friend again!!!! YAY

and i am happy thats its beautiful outside this morning~


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 30, 2009)

My new (to me) Tesla Talisman 308U! 






About 1 million were manufactured in Czechoslovakia in the mid-1950s. With a bakelite case and now-classic bullet/teardrop design, the 308U has become a highly-prized collectible. 

And this one's mine! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous sunny day and 1st game of round two playoffs.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 30, 2009)

a new negotiator from the bank will look at my bid for the house. Hopefully I am one step closer to getting the house.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm happy because i'm watching Alex roll around with his sheep he got for easter. It's as big as him, so soft and squishy. He just gets a sweet smile on his face and hugs it with all four of his limbs. It makes happy and smiley to see him with that sheep


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because i'm watching Alex roll around with his sheep he got for easter. It's as big as him, so soft and squishy. He just gets a sweet smile on his face and hugs it with all four of his limbs. It makes happy and smiley to see him with that sheep



OMG is there anything on DIMS any cuter than this little ham?!
Amazingly adorable Megan, you are a very lucky mommy!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 30, 2009)

One of my managers informed me yesterday that if I could raise another $150'ish in donations over the next two days, I could be entered in a company drawing for prizes. What made it even more special is that I started working there approximately 2 weeks AFTER the Spring-a-Pet drive began. So she gave me the "challenge" of pushing for that last little bit yesterday and tonight.

I'm pretty certain that after yesterday's production that I WON'T be put in the drawing... but I think it's pretty cool that I even came that close. I must be doing something right, almost $1000 in donations for animals.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm happy because i'm watching Alex roll around with his sheep he got for easter. It's as big as him, so soft and squishy. He just gets a sweet smile on his face and hugs it with all four of his limbs. It makes happy and smiley to see him with that sheep




He keeps getting cuter...plus teeth!


----------



## James (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm off to NY tomorrow!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> OMG is there anything on DIMS any cuter than this little ham?!
> Amazingly adorable Megan, you are a very lucky mommy!



Thank you. He really makes me happy. Its heartwarming when he crawls over to me and starts slapping my foot to pick him up.



Surlysomething said:


> He keeps getting cuter...plus teeth!



Thank you  I think we might hit the mall for a photo session this weekend with him. We haven't taken prof pics of just him since he was 7 weeks old. He has 4 teeth on the bottom and two on top now. Three of them are only just starting to show though.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 30, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> He keeps getting cuter...plus teeth!



Your avatar, for one.

After last nights episode of Lost I was like, holy spaghetti O's, I must start watching this series over, I bet I'm missing cool plot points, so I went on ABC's website and just streamed most of season 1 all day. :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 30, 2009)

I just went and picked up my portfolio from being graded...I got a B+!! I've never done art before, and I'm really proud of myself!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 30, 2009)

I want a sheep like that


----------



## Risible (Apr 30, 2009)

Right outside my bedroom french doors (to the outside) under the eaves a pair of red finches have hatched their latest batch of chicks. I've been watching them flying in and out of there fixing up the nest, which is several years old. Just yesterday I heard the tiny, shrill peeps which indicate they're being fed. Today they're a little louder, little shriller, little stronger.  Makes me happy to listen to them each spring.





​
Five little chicks. :wubu:

We had to use a hand mirror (the pink thing with the fringe) to catch a peek at them.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 1, 2009)

It's friday


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> It's friday



agreed!! FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 1, 2009)

You can change your language settings on Facebook to Pirate English.:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 1, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> You can change your language settings on Facebook to Pirate English.:wubu:



Yaar! Oh dear God WHY?!?!?

I'm happy because I had an awesome weekend at the bah last week and it looks like tomorrow and Sunday are shaping up to be another winner!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 1, 2009)

5 loads of laundry are done, house smells like Downy, just finished pizza with my son from our favorite pizzeria, now comfy in bed with a cool breeze coming in through the open window above my bed, it's raining so it's very peaceful, my son fell asleep cuddled up against my legs towards the middle of the bed and he looks so sweet sleeping.. it's Friday night so I can stay up late and watch a couple of movies... just total bliss at this very moment in time. :happy:


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2009)

The documentary I have been working on for the past 5 months premiered tonight. We got 3 standing ovations after the showing and 2 more after the Q & A. I can honestly say this has been the most rewarding experience of my life. I really feel like I accomplished something and hope that it effects people in the same way that it effected me.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 2, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yaar! Oh dear God WHY?!?!?
> 
> I'm happy because I had an awesome weekend at the bah last week and it looks like tomorrow and Sunday are shaping up to be another winner!



It's freakin hillarious...


----------



## Haunted (May 2, 2009)

Congrats whats the Documentary about? 



KnottyOne said:


> The documentary I have been working on for the past 5 months premiered tonight. We got 3 standing ovations after the showing and 2 more after the Q & A. I can honestly say this has been the most rewarding experience of my life. I really feel like I accomplished something and hope that it effects people in the same way that it effected me.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> The documentary I have been working on for the past 5 months premiered tonight. We got 3 standing ovations after the showing and 2 more after the Q & A. I can honestly say this has been the most rewarding experience of my life. I really feel like I accomplished something and hope that it effects people in the same way that it effected me.


*
((KNOTTY))) that is what life is all about....what was the subject matter?
any way to share any of it ?*


----------



## KnottyOne (May 2, 2009)

The film is about redemption. A man from Philadelphia let us into his life and was so open I can not even begin to explain. He started out as sadly the "generic" hood rat. Hustling, drug dealing, murder, these were all parts of his life, and the film shows his fall, and eventual return to grace. After some major life events he has become a major pillar of social reform in the city of Philadelphia. The story is really moving, during the showing there wasn't a dry eye in the house. He now works with a center that helps ex-cons become better fathers, teaches them how to get jobs and teaches them that it is ok to be good people. And during the Q&A, people could not stop saying how this will change lives. One moment that will stick with me for the rest of my life, is a big guy standing up, you could tell just trying to hold back tears, it took him 3 minutes with a lot of pauses, just trying to stay tough, to live that street mentality, and he eventually broke down and said that the man this film was about was now his hero for what he went through, and believed that he could be a better person because of it. Just hearing that one comment made it all worthwhile, and feel like it was the most rewarding thing I have ever done with my life.

In regards to seeing it, we are currently working with a distributor hoping to get it into a few theaters in major cities so I will keep everyone informed about that. We are also trying to get it into festivals all over the country, and then after that who knows, eventual youtube leak probably haha. But I will keep everyone on the loop if they want to see it sometime.


----------



## Suze (May 2, 2009)

i've just been at the grocery store and have bought lots of yummy yogurt icecream to soothe my sore throat.

+ i was lucky enough to get free roses from the cute cashier :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2009)

I don't have to work today.


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2009)

I just got _Pee-Wee's Big Adventure _from Netflix in the mail.

...I'm stoked.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 2, 2009)

Sweet! I loved Pee Wee as a kid and occasionally some cable channels will show a few episodes, but not often enough . Yesterday I was lucky enough to find the live stage version playing on cable and watched with my son. It was great!! 



Blackjack said:


> I just got _Pee-Wee's Big Adventure _from Netflix in the mail.
> 
> ...I'm stoked.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> The film is about redemption. A man from Philadelphia let us into his life and was so open I can not even begin to explain. He started out as sadly the "generic" hood rat. Hustling, drug dealing, murder, these were all parts of his life, and the film shows his fall, and eventual return to grace. After some major life events he has become a major pillar of social reform in the city of Philadelphia. The story is really moving, during the showing there wasn't a dry eye in the house. He now works with a center that helps ex-cons become better fathers, teaches them how to get jobs and teaches them that it is ok to be good people. And during the Q&A, people could not stop saying how this will change lives. One moment that will stick with me for the rest of my life, is a big guy standing up, you could tell just trying to hold back tears, it took him 3 minutes with a lot of pauses, just trying to stay tough, to live that street mentality, and he eventually broke down and said that the man this film was about was now his hero for what he went through, and believed that he could be a better person because of it. Just hearing that one comment made it all worthwhile, and feel like it was the most rewarding thing I have ever done with my life.
> 
> In regards to seeing it, we are currently working with a distributor hoping to get it into a few theaters in major cities so I will keep everyone informed about that. We are also trying to get it into festivals all over the country, and then after that who knows, eventual youtube leak probably haha. But I will keep everyone on the loop if they want to see it sometime.



It sounds AMAZING! I hope I have the opportunity to see it one day. :bow:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 2, 2009)

My lawn mower finally worked today. Two weeks too late, but it's done! Granted, I'm a little disappointed in not having an excuse to "go green" and get a Reel Mower. My lawn is small enough. But I'm just happy it got done, so I don't feel like the slums of the street.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

I'm gonna see Leonard Cohen live in two months... the ticket has arrived... yes, happy!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (May 2, 2009)

my 3 year old didn't throw a temper tantrum today! woo-hoo!


----------



## KnottyOne (May 3, 2009)

Wow, so totally did not think last night would be topped for a while but it was the very next night!!!!!!! I just got back from my first Dead show ever, and just... omg.... the most epic thing ever!!!!! EVER!!!!!!!!!! Copious amount of everything, so happy, so much good music, so much best day ever. Ok, need sleep or food or something, just need haha


----------



## squidge dumpling (May 3, 2009)

I am happy today, as i got to see the puppy i am having in a couple weeks time. 

View attachment 010.JPG


----------



## Sugar (May 3, 2009)

Game 1 round 2 for my darling Nuggets starts in a little under an hour and I'll get to watch with my more than wonderful boyfriend. 

Then later tonight...X-Men Origins! :bounce:


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 3, 2009)

free clothes


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2009)

Today is a very grey...very wet...pretty windy day.

I love it.


----------



## steely (May 5, 2009)

I'm back online after being off forever.YAY!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

steely said:


> I'm back online after being off forever.YAY!



YAY Steely!! I have missed you

ANd I am happy its Cinco DE MAyo and I am celebrating it and now STeely is Back so I am very happy!!


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2009)

I aced two finals!  Three more to go!


----------



## Catkin (May 5, 2009)

Watching one of my favourite films with my flatmate, and forgetting all about the work we have to do for a couple of hours


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 6, 2009)

*I only have one more day of work and two more sleeps until AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going home*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2009)

I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## bexy (May 6, 2009)

I'm happy that my baby check up went well and that everything is still going great, AND that I still haven't gained any weight despite feeling that I look like a house hehe!!

I am also happy that I am seeing Ross Noble tomorrow


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 6, 2009)

bexy said:


> I'm happy that my baby check up went well and that everything is still going great, AND that I still haven't gained any weight despite feeling that I look like a house hehe!!
> 
> I am also happy that I am seeing Ross Noble tomorrow



But... aren't you *supposed* to gain weight? I don't know a lot about pregnancy, but I think it's the one time where everyone says it's okay to gain! 

All that matters is that you're both happy 'n healthy, though :happy:.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 6, 2009)

that I'm going to go take a nap now...


----------



## bexy (May 6, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> But... aren't you *supposed* to gain weight? I don't know a lot about pregnancy, but I think it's the one time where everyone says it's okay to gain!
> 
> All that matters is that you're both happy 'n healthy, though :happy:.



Well you are, technically, but according to everyone I have spoken at the hospital/doctors to if you are overweight already, it's best to just maintain or gain very little. Apparently lol. 
I lost a lot of weight to begin with, approx 38lbs then put 2.2lbs of it back on, and have stayed at that exact weight since then. I'm happy as it means I'm not losing anymore, but I'm not gaining too much either. I was nervous about gaining a lot of weight, I'm not really sure why, but it did scare me.  So if I am maintaining, I'm happy about that. My body has really changed shape since my last check up so I was imagining I had gained about 30lbs. So to find out it's just the same made me feel better.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 6, 2009)

bexy said:


> Well you are, technically, but according to everyone I have spoken at the hospital/doctors to if you are overweight already, it's best to just maintain or gain very little. Apparently lol.
> I lost a lot of weight to begin with, approx 38lbs then put 2.2lbs of it back on, and have stayed at that exact weight since then. I'm happy as it means I'm not losing anymore, but I'm not gaining too much either. I was nervous about gaining a lot of weight, I'm not really sure why, but it did scare me.  So if I am maintaining, I'm happy about that. My body has really changed shape since my last check up so I was imagining I had gained about 30lbs. So to find out it's just the same made me feel better.



That's interesting - I hadn't heard that before (about fat women not needing to gain with pregnancy). I guess it means that you are in fact still losing, since weight and nutrition and all that good stuff are going to the baby. Does that make sense? LOL. As long as you both check out okay, then it's all good! And I know what you mean about fearing the gain, I think most of us understand that. 

How's George doing? I haven't seen him around as much. I'm sure he has new shoes he's not sharing with me!


----------



## bexy (May 6, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> That's interesting - I hadn't heard that before (about fat women not needing to gain with pregnancy). I guess it means that you are in fact still losing, since weight and nutrition and all that good stuff are going to the baby. Does that make sense? LOL. As long as you both check out okay, then it's all good! And I know what you mean about fearing the gain, I think most of us understand that.
> 
> How's George doing? I haven't seen him around as much. I'm sure he has new shoes he's not sharing with me!



He wishes he has new shoes lol. He is actually having a clear out and selling some on ebay to fund new shoe purchases hehe!!

He is grand, I will tell him you asked about him


----------



## Sugar (May 6, 2009)

I saw my RA Specialist today and his solution was extremely fat friendly. I feel like it's going to be the key to not only my recovery but maybe my remission! Yay!


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 6, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *I only have one more day of work and two more sleeps until AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going home*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hope you have an awesome homecoming ....where are you headed for and for how long ? 

I have just registered for the Vegas Bash this Summer and am so excited to be going to the USA for the first ever time!!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2009)

I just had a nice long conversation with my best friend from high school. It was nice catching up and we might meet up in a couple weekends when i'm back in the bay area


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

I'm happy that it rained today, because rainy days are the best days for naps


----------



## snuggletiger (May 6, 2009)

The bank didn't counter offer on the house and so I got the house and close in 5 weeks


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> The bank didn't counter offer on the house and so I got the house and close in 5 weeks



Congratulations!!


----------



## mossystate (May 6, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I saw my RA Specialist today and his solution was extremely fat friendly. I feel like it's going to be the key to not only my recovery but maybe my remission! Yay!



I am so happy, Sarah. I want you to get the best care, from very caring people.


----------



## Sugar (May 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am so happy, Sarah. I want you to get the best care, from very caring people.



Awww thanks! *tear* :wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero (May 7, 2009)

Got an assignment for Saturday, seeing Wolves in the Throne Room in mere weeks.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 7, 2009)

Congrats Chris



snuggletiger said:


> The bank didn't counter offer on the house and so I got the house and close in 5 weeks


----------



## george83 (May 7, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> How's George doing? I haven't seen him around as much. I'm sure he has new shoes he's not sharing with me!



I'm always around but have not had much time to post cos of work and all that jazz.

Sadly as Bexy says I have not got round to getting any new heels for a while, but hopefully this will change very soon .


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

I'm happy that today I can see the sunrise over the ocean and wake up to another beautiful day.


----------



## steely (May 7, 2009)

Happy for you... but jealous,too.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 7, 2009)

i am soooo Happy Spanky is doing well!!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Sugar N Spice and Chocolate Desire. It has been a long process from fixing my bad credit, and paying the chargeoffs, to getting the preapproval on the financing , to finding the right house. Its been a long journey but I think it is so worth it. And I close like right around my birthday


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 10, 2009)

I'm happy because my mum rocks!! I'm very lucky to have her in my life.


----------



## Ruffie (May 10, 2009)

I got this e-mail from my adopted daughter today
To the most caring loving beautiful person i know Ruth --------

Well first of all im writing this to wish you a wonderful mothers dayy because plain and plump you damn deserve IT yes i know its early but... you are the most wonderful person i want you to know just how important you are to us ... i guess you can say no words can ever describe!!!!!
You have showed me many things throughout the years of knowing you from simple mothering techniques to cooking to Understanding people to really almost everything THANK-YOU.... thank-you for just being THERE .... wow just thinking of all the times ..... makes me smile you have truly been a wonderful mother ....... and thank-you for being one hell of a rock thanks for the strength when it comes to all the hard times ...
Mmmm the Cookiess MMmmm the meals you made for us when i was in the hospital with cienna-lee My Birthday RING ahhh ....... All the pictures you ever done for us ..... you know i really dont want to name everthing, cause my fingers would effin hurt from typing to long hahha really though again thank-you .... i am one lucky women to be able to call you mom my kokhum my ruthyy my bestie my BOSS hahaha just thought i'd throw that in there hahaha....and you are one hell of a basketball playerr hahahahaha

Well hope you have a wonderful dayy I LOVE YOU SOOOO MUCH like i said words can never explain !!!!

Yours Truly Cathy-lee and i guess
Kevin And your grandbabiess hahaha we loveee youuuuuuuuuu &#9829;



"I look back on my childhood and thank the stars above. 
For everything you gave me, but mostly for your love." 

My oldest son got me a big bouquet of flowers, and my youngest concert tickets, a box set of a TV series I wanted and a CD I wanted too. And its not even the day yet. I am truly blessed!
Ruth


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 10, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> I got this e-mail from my adopted daughter today
> To the most caring loving beautiful person i know Ruth --------
> 
> Well first of all im writing this to wish you a wonderful mothers dayy because plain and plump you damn deserve IT yes i know its early but... you are the most wonderful person i want you to know just how important you are to us ... i guess you can say no words can ever describe!!!!!
> ...



That is sooooooooooooo beautiful, made me get all teary


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

That I felt the baby move a few times this morning and that I had a big beautiful Ulster Fry .


----------



## thejuicyone (May 10, 2009)

Making my mommy smile when I brought her breakfast in bed.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 10, 2009)

Ruffie, your family sound lovely. What a sweet letter.

Today I am happy because Mergirl and I are preparing to go away for a few days, we leave tomorrow morning and are going to the Angus countryside to a log cabin. I took Mer there for our 1 year anniversary, we had a lovely time. My birthday was on 1st of May and Mer booked us up to go there again as a birthday treat, kind of birthday treat for us both as her birthday is coming up on 22nd. I'm taking the dog to Mergirls folks now (it will take me 2 hours to drive there and back but sooo worth it). We will be dropping the cat off at our friends house in Glasgow on the way tomorrow and stop off to have a cup of herbal tea with her for an hour. The sun is shining today and it feels extra bright and cheery because it has been pouring with rain all week. We had a few glasses of wine last night and posted on dims, listened to cd's and sang along.

Mer made us nice breakfast and when I come back from dropping the dog off I'll be pottering around the house and packing.

Today life feels good


----------



## Ruffie (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a great time Golden Delicious. I hope you and Mer enjoy it thoroughly! 
Ruth


----------



## KendraLee (May 10, 2009)

I awoke to the most wonderful surprise last night. My boyfriend lives 2 hours away,was working late and I had just recieved a call from him at 1:30A. I was in the middle of saying to him that he should be next to me right now when he walked through the door surprising me:wubu:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 10, 2009)

I finally finished a little Jazz piano piece I've been working on for ages. Loads of coffee can go a long way.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 10, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> I awoke to the most wonderful surprise last night. My boyfriend lives 2 hours away,was working late and I had just recieved a call from him at 1:30A. I was in the middle of saying to him that he should be next to me right now when he walked through the door surprising me:wubu:


That's a lovely surprise. Mer done something like that once when we had a fight. We hadn't been seeing each other long. We both said some things that made the other feel like we wanted to end things. I went home from work, switched off the phone and went to bed crying and fell asleep. I woke up with Mer in the bed beside me. She lived over an hour away and I really didn't expect to see her. She told me that she couldn't rest or leave things the way we'd left them and as she couldn't get me on the phone she had to see me. I could see she had been crying too and we both knew we had overreacted and we knew we wanted to be together.

It was so romantic and showed me how much she cared.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 10, 2009)

My soon-to-be 13 year old son went to such lengths, all on his own, to make this mother's day special for me. I am so blessed.


----------



## jamesdevise (May 10, 2009)

Im happy because i'm sat, at my computer, the windows open its quite light and still warm....... and its half nine!!Summer is coming and tis truly the greatest thing ever, winter should (and will) be banned!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 10, 2009)

I'm happy for the first Mother's Day in 4 years I didn't cry  More proof my heart is moving on!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 11, 2009)

I'm happy because i get to see my niece and nephew this weekend. My brother and his wife are going through a divorce and I haven't seen the kids since Alex was a few weeks old. Max is so excited to see his big cousins.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 11, 2009)

I have a great drug plan at work that covers 100% of all my prescriptions.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> I have a great drug plan at work that covers 100% of all my prescriptions.




Me too. I really, really appreciate having it.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

I am happy I went to the dentist today, I really love her, she is completely awesome and fun! I actually look forward to going there


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I am happy I went to the dentist today, I really love her, she is completely awesome and fun! I actually look forward to going there



Admit it Barb! You like anybody who tells you "Open wide!" ROFL!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Admit it Barb! You like anybody who tells you "Open wide!" ROFL!



What about you? Any dentist with a big drill, and you're ready to "open wide"!! DAMN!! ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> What about you? Any dentist with a big drill, and you're ready to "open wide"!! DAMN!! ROFLMAO!!!!!



I am happy a dentist isn't the only one with the "big drills" that open wide


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

I can't go there, unfortunately, but I cannot deny the facts, can I???


----------



## BarbBBW (May 12, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Admit it Barb! You like anybody who tells you "Open wide!" ROFL!



hahaha sooo true OWA!!! You know me so well , its kinda scary!!:kiss2:


----------



## SMA413 (May 13, 2009)

My baby sister comes home from college on Saturday!!!! Yaaaaayyyy!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 13, 2009)

In 24 hours i'll be officially on vacation for 4 days


----------



## Suze (May 14, 2009)

my kidney inflammation is finally over. thank gawd i'm not having THAT on vacation.

oh and vacation is pretty sweet too.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 14, 2009)

I'm feeling happy that I have some solid people in my life. My twin sister, Gypsy, Ivan, Lisa...

I love them all...


----------



## SMA413 (May 14, 2009)

I randomly remembered my bank account number today. I haven't made a deposit in MONTHS (gotta love direct deposit) and the number just popped into my head this morning.

I dunno why this makes me happy but it does.


----------



## thejuicyone (May 14, 2009)

Making my b/f tear up from laughing so hard.


----------



## SMA413 (May 14, 2009)

I'm happy that my favorite oddball is so effin awesome and understanding. Kinda makes it easy to be so crazy about him.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 14, 2009)

I'm in total book-nerd happiness. I've found another author that grabs me by the collar and pulls me into the story, and putting the book down to actually..you know...go to work, and eat, and sleep, and stuff..is like torture because all I want to do is go home and read more. :wubu:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Game_of_Thrones


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

May flowers bring May showers, which brings May smiles and May giggles.


----------



## Carrie (May 14, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm in total book-nerd happiness. I've found another author that grabs me by the collar and pulls me into the story, and putting the book down to actually..you know...go to work, and eat, and sleep, and stuff..is like torture because all I want to do is go home and read more. :wubu:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Game_of_Thrones


Yay! That is the BEST feeling, Joy!


----------



## MamaLisa (May 14, 2009)

What is there not to be happy about.. 

i have wonderful friends..

a great job that i whinge about way 2 often.. 

i never have a shortage of nookie..

I have a wife and a husband... lol

i love myself.. i know that im supported by the universe/angels/god/guides/ or whatever it is that is supporting me right now..

Im happy about being happy. why be anything else???


----------



## soleil3313 (May 14, 2009)

I'm happy that we're planning a surprise birthday party for my friend! 

Squeeeeeeeeeee! :bounce:


----------



## goofy girl (May 16, 2009)

I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today! I'm going to the zoo today!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 16, 2009)

Hey, Goof...are you going anywhere special today?  (hope you have fun!)


----------



## goofy girl (May 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Hey, Goof...are you going anywhere special today?  (hope you have fun!)



LOL..I was waiting for that!! I'm so excited though!!  

Thanks, I'm sure I will have a great time. :happy: The weather is perfect today(well..I love rain the best, but rain would have canceled the plans), we're going with a really fun couple, and we're going drive down to the beach after for dinner. AND LOTS OF FUN AMINALS TO SEE!!


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> The weather is perfect today(well..I love rain the best, but rain would have canceled the plans)



Really? Personally, I like the rain the most when it stops.


----------



## goofy girl (May 16, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Really? Personally, I like the rain the most when it stops.



You always know the best music.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 16, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> LOL..I was waiting for that!! I'm so excited though!!
> 
> Thanks, I'm sure I will have a great time. :happy: The weather is perfect today(well..I love rain the best, but rain would have canceled the plans), we're going with a really fun couple, and we're going drive down to the beach after for dinner. AND LOTS OF FUN AMINALS TO SEE!!


I hope you take lots of pics! I'd love to see them! Enjoy!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 16, 2009)

I'm happy I got an A (Actually a full 100 percent!) on my Business Midterm the other day! I studied my ass of for that exam and I'm so glad it paid off!


----------



## steely (May 16, 2009)

Just happy for the sheer happiness of it all.


----------



## Teleute (May 16, 2009)

CHEESE FESTIVAL.

And going to a fantastic pub afterwards. 

This is going to be a BRILLIANT day.


----------



## Weeze (May 16, 2009)

ok, so my car cost 800 dollars that i don't have and i had to borrow the money and pissy whine pissy whine pissy whine...
MY CAR RUNS LIKE NEW! SERIOUSLY! It's in better shape than when we bought it! (which isn't actually saying a lot, since it didn't have a working starter when we bought it...) but yeah! My car! Woo! I feel like I can go ANYWHERE now... If I could afford it.

WOO CAR!

Oh, and speaking of car's the fam's having a get-together to watch the Sprint Series All-Star race tonight.
WOO NASCAR!
That's right. i said it.


----------



## Catkin (May 16, 2009)

Dissertation got handed in yesterday!! And Eurovision was on tonight, and the UK did really well. Didn't win, but still, yay!


----------



## ToniTails (May 16, 2009)

I'm happy that it's saturday! Yay!


----------



## ladle (May 16, 2009)

I leave on my epic holiday in just two weeks! 
I am started to get spooked that somewhere I have forgotten to do something though....


----------



## Suze (May 16, 2009)

Catkin said:


> And Eurovision was on tonight, and the UK did really well. Didn't win, but still, yay!


but WE did! :bounce:
(wouldn't really care if i wasn't slightly intoxicated)


ladle said:


> I leave on my epic holiday in just two weeks!


i leave in just 2 days! *sooo excited*


...hey, i pwned you both lol


----------



## george83 (May 16, 2009)

That Manchester United won the Premier League once again


----------



## ladle (May 16, 2009)

Suze said:


> but WE did! :bounce:
> (wouldn't really care if i wasn't slightly intoxicated)
> 
> i leave in just 2 days! *sooo excited*
> ...



Where are you off to?


----------



## Suze (May 16, 2009)

france...sort of backpacking style visiting different places. only for 2 weeks, though. 

where are you going?


----------



## ladle (May 16, 2009)

Suze said:


> france...sort of backpacking style visiting different places. only for 2 weeks, though.
> 
> where are you going?



USA!....EUROPE Tour!!!...UK...IRELAND!....Scandinavia!!!...11 weeks of money spending mayhem!


----------



## Suze (May 16, 2009)

ladle said:


> USA!....EUROPE Tour!!!...UK...IRELAND!....Scandinavia!!!...11 weeks of money spending mayhem!


oh crap, you beat me...

(hey, why isn't scandinavia in caps letters)


----------



## ladle (May 16, 2009)

Suze said:


> oh crap, you beat me...
> 
> (hey, why isn't scandinavia in caps letters)



SCANDINAVIAAAAAAAA
Well actually only Copenhagen and Stockholm


----------



## Cors (May 17, 2009)

Suze said:


> but WE did! :bounce:
> (wouldn't really care if i wasn't slightly intoxicated)
> 
> i leave in just 2 days! *sooo excited*
> ...



Oooooh didn't know you are Norweigian! 

Enjoy your trips, Suze and Ladle!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 17, 2009)

That I talked to my sweet baby on the phone and I should be in his arms soon.
I love you John:wubu:


----------



## saucywench (May 17, 2009)

That it's a perfect spring day today...after having rain for 13 out of the past 16 days...9th wettest May on record so far. It's 58 degrees outside, sun shining gloriously and just...perfect. 

These lovely kinds of days won't last long. I'm going to revel in it.


----------



## GWARrior (May 17, 2009)

Im happy becauseeeee

-I painted my nails a pretty red and it looks hot!
-I have plans to see friends Ive havent seen in a long time
-Im going to see Angels and Demons with some ladies from work next week. Ewan McGregor and StellanSkarsgard!!!!
-I might have a date with a really cute guy :smitten:


----------



## Proner (May 17, 2009)

Suze said:


> france...sort of backpacking style visiting different places. only for 2 weeks, though.
> 
> where are you going?



I hope you will have a great trip where do you plan to go in France?

I'm happy because it's signed now I have a sponsor and a great one


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 17, 2009)

I am over the moon at meeting the cutest curviest barmaid at the Bavarian Beerhouse in London on friday night. To think I nearly gave up when the tube line was down and it was not an evening I particularly wanted to go out on.....but isn't it always the way that these evenings turn out better than the ones we look forward to ?

Anyway she flirted with me all evening and as the bill was on my card she took me into the staff office to sort it out and I made sure she got a whopping tip in cash and then she looked at me and said, with a pound coin in her hand, ''Do you want me...[big pause]........to have this ?' and held the coin towards me, to which I, like a total nerd and skinflint[ my Scottish roots ? ], said 'no' and she then looked a bit hurt and deflated so I gave her a kiss on the cheek and a squeeze and went back to the table to gather my bits......she then brushed past me and we both leaned into each other and then my colleague and I were out on the street and when we left each other at King's Cross, I realised what she was asking me and felt like a total jackass.

So yesterday I printed down some lovely pics of her and sent them in a card with a nice message and an invitation for a date etc Maybe she will ignore it now in the cold light of day, but nothing ventured......and it has made me happy all the same to get the eye from such a beauty !!

Anika ist mein Bier !! :smitten::smitten::smitten: 

View attachment bright beer anika.jpg


View attachment katrina 8.jpg


View attachment katrina 4.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne (May 17, 2009)

Going to my little brother's lacrose game which is always fun for me. I love to watch him compete


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 17, 2009)

Spent the day with two awesome friends.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 17, 2009)

I'm happy because an _arion hortensis_ should never be exposed to sodium chloride or sucrose, but sucralose instead!!! I never would have guessed, but I was informed it is so!


----------



## Suze (May 17, 2009)

ladle said:


> SCANDINAVIAAAAAAAA
> Well actually only Copenhagen and Stockholm


Traitor 


Cors said:


> Oooooh didn't know you are Norweigian!
> 
> Enjoy your trips, Suze and Ladle!


Thanks gawjus! Indeed I am. It was in fact our constitution day today. Lots of celebrating =)


Proner said:


> I hope you will have a great trip where do you plan to go in France?
> 
> I'm happy because it's signed now I have a sponsor and a great one


 Thanks!
We'll live at 3 different places for 5 nights each. Marseilles, a place just outside Marseilles and Paris. 
My friend has a lot of lovely french friends that are letting us stay with them:happy: 
Where are you from??


----------



## kathynoon (May 17, 2009)

My nephew was born today. James Craig. Not the best picture, but I can tell he will be a cutie. 

View attachment mj_baby.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 17, 2009)

kathynoon said:


> My nephew was born today. James Craig. Not the best picture, but I can tell he will be a cutie.



awwwww....


----------



## Proner (May 18, 2009)

Suze said:


> Traitor
> 
> Thanks gawjus! Indeed I am. It was in fact our constitution day today. Lots of celebrating =)
> Thanks!
> ...



that sounds great! I'm from Bordeaux


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 18, 2009)

*I'm happy that I'm getting back pay from work, it's a nice surprise*


----------



## Suze (May 18, 2009)

Proner said:


> that sounds great! I'm from Bordeaux


ah, i've heard that's the worlds "wine capital". you're lucky


----------



## HottiMegan (May 18, 2009)

kathynoon said:


> My nephew was born today. James Craig. Not the best picture, but I can tell he will be a cutie.



That's such a cute expression  Congrats!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 18, 2009)

I'm happy to be home. Spent the weekend away and it was fun but tiring. It's hard having the inlaws tug us in all directions to visit them. Home is nice. I like home


----------



## JoyJoy (May 18, 2009)

After a much needed 4-day break which included quality time with all three (four, including my lovely daughter-in-law) of my kids (albeit two were, by necessity, long-distance) and some *very* relaxing *me* time, I feel alive and ready to conquer whatever life throws my way. 

Bring it on, Bitch.


----------



## Weeze (May 18, 2009)

I went to a playground with some friends from high school 

and now. I get to go to my first day at the new job! Woo!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 18, 2009)

IC I am happy with my life the way it is. Because there's lots of folks who are worse off.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 18, 2009)

Happy to be moving into my new house share with some mates, kinda sad to leave this old house, I've been here nearly twenty years though, it's high time I started somewhere else. Got movers coming at nine thirty which is apparently a civilised time for removal people; I am a student so anything before twelve in the afternoon might as well not exist.

I like my new room though and I've known my house mates quite a while already so I've nothing much to worry over, its just weird having a room which isn't attached to the family unit.


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

My speech is so bad at the moment. It is hilarious. The stuttering and pausing between words is outta control. 

It is funny to me.

You gotta laugh.


----------



## GWARrior (May 18, 2009)

My friend is going through a crappy divorce and shes getting ready to move into an apartment. I went over and starting painting her 6yr old daughters room. We have some super cute ideas for it (white walls with pink trim and orange, pink and brown peace signs and polka dots!)

She brought her daughter over after school and we let her take a peek at her unfinished room. She was so excited! She loves it so far, and I cant wait to let her see it when its completely done.

Divorce is hard for a 6 yr old. I just want her to be happy during the move and all the adjustments.


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> My friend is going through a crappy divorce and shes getting ready to move into an apartment. I went over and starting painting her 6yr old daughters room. We have some super cute ideas for it (white walls with pink trim and orange, pink and brown peace signs and polka dots!)
> 
> She brought her daughter over after school and we let her take a peek at her unfinished room. She was so excited! She loves it so far, and I cant wait to let her see it when its completely done.
> 
> Divorce is hard for a 6 yr old. I just want her to be happy during the move and all the adjustments.



What a lovely and kind thing for you to do.


----------



## goofy girl (May 18, 2009)

I got accepted into the Social Work program! Ok...so it's a community college so it's sort of just a formality to send the letter....but I still got all excited over it!! LOL


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 20, 2009)

Babygirlneedsu said:


> I am over the moon at meeting the cutest curviest barmaid at the Bavarian Beerhouse in London on friday night. To think I nearly gave up when the tube line was down and it was not an evening I particularly wanted to go out on.....but isn't it always the way that these evenings turn out better than the ones we look forward to ?
> 
> Anyway she flirted with me all evening and as the bill was on my card she took me into the staff office to sort it out and I made sure she got a whopping tip in cash and then she looked at me and said, with a pound coin in her hand, ''Do you want me...[big pause]........to have this ?' and held the coin towards me, to which I, like a total nerd and skinflint[ my Scottish roots ? ], said 'no' and she then looked a bit hurt and deflated so I gave her a kiss on the cheek and a squeeze and went back to the table to gather my bits......she then brushed past me and we both leaned into each other and then my colleague and I were out on the street and when we left each other at King's Cross, I realised what she was asking me and felt like a total jackass.
> 
> ...


hey baby girl! enough with the Scottish are mean jibes! 
Mergirl and I are Scottish and we are very generous, in fact I think the Scots as a nation are generous people and this wee trait that we seem to be known for is a fallacy. A recent survey was done measuring how much money people spent on each other at Christmas and gave to chariity in the UK and Scottish people came out the highest out if England, Wales, Ireland and Scotland.

Also, I have friends from other countries who are always so complimentary when they come to visit, saying that we Scots are very warm and generous. The Swedish have been given a reputation of being a little mean too but I lived there for three months and got invited to dinner by various people who hardly knew me and lavished me with lovely food and drinks. You cant believe these stereotypes otherwise we'd all think, Italians are sleazy, all Germans are efficient and punctual, Irish are stupid and English are repressed, Americans are arrogant etc etc. I don't believe any of these things to be true.

Any way, I'm happy you had a nice time and wish you luck in love xx


----------



## Tau (May 20, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> hey baby girl! enough with the Scottish are mean jibes!
> Mergirl and I are Scottish and we are very generous, in fact I think the Scots as a nation are generous people and this wee trait that we seem to be known for is a fallacy xx



Firstly, I adore Scottish people. Some of the most open minded, interesting, fun, loving and generous people I've known have been Scottish - also the accent always makes me cream my panties hehe!

Nway, whats making me ECSTATIC today is that i just landed my first paying photography job!!! *dance of glee*


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 20, 2009)

Tau said:


> Firstly, I adore Scottish people. Some of the most open minded, interesting, fun, loving and generous people I've known have been Scottish - also the accent always makes me cream my panties hehe!
> 
> Nway, whats making me ECSTATIC today is that i just landed my first paying photography job!!! *dance of glee*


Here here! Africans are pretty cool too. When I lived in Sweden I met a lovely guy called Yves, he was from Nigeria and he was an african diplomat. We used to have coffee together every Tuesday and Thursday at the language school. He was taking English lessons and I was attempting to learn a little Swedish. He was so interesting and sweet natured. I've only met a few African people but the ones I have met have been very nice indeed. I am currently a sort of mentor for a young African from the Congo She came over to the UK as an asylum seeker 8 years ago, I'm just off to work but I'll pm you soon about this as I'd like to pick your brain about something.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 20, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> Here here! Africans are pretty cool too. When I lived in Sweden I met a lovely guy called Yves, he was from Nigeria and he was an african diplomat. We used to have coffee together every Tuesday and Thursday at the language school. He was taking English lessons and I was attempting to learn a little Swedish. He was so interesting and sweet natured. I've only met a few African people but the ones I have met have been very nice indeed. I am currently a sort of mentor for a young African from the Congo She came over to the UK as an asylum seeker 8 years ago, I'm just off to work but I'll pm you soon about this as I'd like to pick your brain about something.


also well done on the job xx


----------



## HottiMegan (May 20, 2009)

I'm happy that today is the first day of the Fair. The weather is cooling down to 88 today and Max is so excited to go. The first day of the fair is cool because we can play the carnival games without any competition and Max can win prizes galore. 
I'm also going to get me some seriously unhealthy food for dinner  Now i just have to wait the day out for Hubby to get off work and we'll head over there


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2009)

I'm so super-excited about going to the Riverfest this weekend! Willie Nelson, Heart, the B52s, Gavin Rosdale, Buddy Guy, Little River Band, Benjy Davis...can't wait!! This is to be followed by a day-long cookout with friends on Sunday, and showin' Mom around town on Monday. She'll be here for the weekend, and although she's been to Little Rock before, she's not had much of a chance to see the sights.


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm so super-excited about going to the Riverfest this weekend! Willie Nelson, Heart, the B52s, Gavin Rosdale, Buddy Guy, Little River Band, Benjy Davis...can't wait!! This is to be followed by a day-long cookout with friends on Sunday, and showin' Mom around town on Monday. She'll be here for the weekend, and although she's been to Little Rock before, she's not had much of a chance to see the sights.



You are so lucky! I'm jealous. Have a great time. :happy:


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2009)

steely said:


> You are so lucky! I'm jealous. Have a great time. :happy:


Wish you could go with us..we'd grab a certain sailing man and drag him along, too! What fun would that be??


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

Big Fun, I'd love to!


----------



## Mathias (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to apply for a Job today at Target, and I'll be able to replace my lost DS stylus. :happy:


----------



## GWARrior (May 20, 2009)

Im happy for the really cute BBW that works at the Hot Topic near me cause shes getting hitched! We used to chat when I worked at Target and she come in on her breaks for some stuff, and now I always see her when I go to HT to buy hair dye. Shes a wonderful person and I was so happy to hear shes getting married.

And if I could look like anyone, it would be her. She pulls of the alternative rocker chick amazingly well.


----------



## Proner (May 20, 2009)

I'm happy because I finally sign the sponsoring contract I've waited! 
I also got my hair cut, RIP dear hair which try to scare me when I wake up


----------



## HottiMegan (May 20, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm so super-excited about going to the Riverfest this weekend! Willie Nelson, Heart, the B52s, Gavin Rosdale, Buddy Guy, Little River Band, Benjy Davis...can't wait!! This is to be followed by a day-long cookout with friends on Sunday, and showin' Mom around town on Monday. She'll be here for the weekend, and although she's been to Little Rock before, she's not had much of a chance to see the sights.



Now that sounds like some serious fun! I'm very envious! I hope you have a blast! (I'm going to see Grand Funk Railroad on Friday at the fair. I'm excited about that  )


----------



## GWARrior (May 20, 2009)

Im happy that a cute guy wants me to call him tonight.

Im wicked nervous


----------



## ladle (May 20, 2009)

It is freeeeezing here in Christchurch at the moment. Winter has come very early. Got in the car yesterday as the hail came down. Swtiched on the radio. "California Dreaming" came on....and I thought 'in 11 Days I will be in sunny California!'.
Escaping winter.....beautiful


----------



## SMA413 (May 20, 2009)

I just put a deposit down on an apartment that I'm in love with. It's huge- one bedroom, a big living room, a study, and a pretty decent kitchen. And the bathroom has a huge garden tub too.

I go back in next week to sign the lease.

And I want my leasing agent to be my new best friend. LOL. She's all blond and perky and Southern. LOL 




And now I have to think of a way to break the news to my mom. She doesn't want me to move out.


----------



## Risible (May 20, 2009)

Time for part 2!


----------

